# **** JaNuArY 2013 tEsTiNg ThReAd 13 BFP'S****



## tulip11

hi 

Girls I am starting January 2013 testing thread and I hope that those who are TTC will get their New year BFP's here...so I wc you all beautiful girls here and wish you all lots of baby dust and good luck...so come and join me :dust::dust::dust::dust: and lets make this thread the luckiest one :happydance:..

UNKNOWN DATE TESTERS





KNOWN DATE TESTERS
1st Oasis717, LockandKey,hannahxc , OperationBbyO

2nd twinkletoe, babysaa

3rd AussieBub,MrsLemon 

4th ClandestineTX, Ellie Bean, Duckieshoes

5th Ellie Bean, ZombieKitten

6th Amorczek, ClareBear92 x,Shine on me 

7th  Flannelsheets, Amcolecchi

8th bboo2

9th

10th Sasha14, Calitronagrl

11th Dime Cuando, Wishing4long, HockeyWife86, babyrogers, StitchFan

12th zelly1, NewMrsJones, Twag, rachybaby85, skimomma

13th Boozlebub,Crosby 

14th

15th Sammie100, Wishin4Babi, pinksprinkles

16th lamago, ProfWife

17th mnrttcjournal

18th

19th LiteBRIGHT33

20th clynn11

21st jbell157, s_love

22nd Try2findbaby

23rd cntrygrl

24th emu361

25th Becksta, snapsphere

26th Gei89

27th twinkletoe, Marriedlaydee

28th Petzy

29th barbikins, deeee

30th esmeralda74

31st thayet,Bellydreams 


CONGRATULATIONS

OperationBbyO :bfp::happydance:

rachybaby85 :bfp::happydance:

bboo2 :bfp::happydance:

Dime Cuando :bfp::happydance:

Sasha14 :bfp::happydance:

StitchFan :bfp::happydance:

First_time82 :bfp::happydance:

Mimzy3 :bfp::happydance:

floridamomma :bfp::happydance:

LiteBRIGHT33 :bfp::happydance:

Oasis717 :bfp::happydance:

Gei89 :bfp::happydance:

LockandKey :bfp::happydance:


----------



## Mimzy3

tulip11 said:


> hi
> 
> Girls I am starting January 2013 testing thread and I hope that those who are TTC will get their New year BFP's here...so I wc you all beautiful girls here and wish you all lots of baby dust and good luck...so come and join me :dust::dust::dust::dust: and lets make this thread the luckiest one :happydance:..

No clue when testing in January but I'll be following this thread! :thumbup:


----------



## tulip11

Mimzy3 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> Girls I am starting January 2013 testing thread and I hope that those who are TTC will get their New year BFP's here...so I wc you all beautiful girls here and wish you all lots of baby dust and good luck...so come and join me :dust::dust::dust::dust: and lets make this thread the luckiest one :happydance:..
> 
> No clue when testing in January but I'll be following this thread! :thumbup:Click to expand...

hi hun I wc you ...its ok ...I pray that you get your BFP this cycle and announce it in december thread..:hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust: you can join us any time you are always most wc :flower:


----------



## Skyler2014

Hey. Thanks tulip. Hope we will get a lot of BFP this month too. I am due for AF around the 2nd but I'm going to wait until the 7th to test if she hasn't shown by then.


----------



## ClandestineTX

I still have no idea what was going on with my mini-period/ chronic spotting for the last few days - thankfully has stopped. Due to loads of BFNs, considering it a period and starting a new cycle. Please add me for 04 Jan.


----------



## tulip11

babyrogers said:


> Hey. Thanks tulip. Hope we will get a lot of BFP this month too. I am due for AF around the 2nd but I'm going to wait until the 7th to test if she hasn't shown by then.

hi hun thanks alot for joining us :hugs: you're most wc any time...ok I ill put you down for 7th January :thumbup: all the best my prayers are with you :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

ClandestineTX said:


> I still have no idea what was going on with my mini-period/ chronic spotting for the last few days - thankfully has stopped. Due to loads of BFNs, considering it a period and starting a new cycle. Please add me for 04 Jan.

wc hun...sure I ill put you down..best of luck...:thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## zelly1

So glad u started thread. Af prob due around 9th so b testing 12th. Gl xx


----------



## tulip11

zelly1 said:


> So glad u started thread. Af prob due around 9th so b testing 12th. Gl xx

hey hun welcome welcome welcome I am so glad that you joined us...thanks alot...wish you loads and loads of best luck...:thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Boozlebub

I'll join too if i may! af due around 7th january so if no show will probs test around 12th or 13th january to be sure. Will be 2 cycle since miscarriage this month so really hoping for a new year BFP! Good luck everyone!


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey tulip!! Thanks so much for starting another thread! It is so nice to have somewhere to go once AF has hit! :-( fx that Jan 2013 is your month hun! My AF due around 2nd jan so I guess you could put me down for then ! 

Happy christmas bding ladies!!! lets get busy! ;-) xx


----------



## NewMrsJones

Hi Tulip, thanks for starting a new thread. I'm due on the 8th so will probably test on the 12th.


----------



## tulip11

twinkletoe said:


> Hey tulip!! Thanks so much for starting another thread! It is so nice to have somewhere to go once AF has hit! :-( fx that Jan 2013 is your month hun! My AF due around 2nd jan so I guess you could put me down for then !
> 
> Happy christmas bding ladies!!! lets get busy! ;-) xx

hi hun you're most wc :flower: thanks for joining us again...lots of best wishes and baby dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

NewMrsJones said:


> Hi Tulip, thanks for starting a new thread. I'm due on the 8th so will probably test on the 12th.

hi hun wc and thanks for joining us..you're wc...lots of baby dust to you :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

Boozlebub said:


> I'll join too if i may! af due around 7th january so if no show will probs test around 12th or 13th january to be sure. Will be 2 cycle since miscarriage this month so really hoping for a new year BFP! Good luck everyone!

hi wc hun..thanks....so for which date should I put you down hun ? do let me know thanks ....:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hi Ladies,

I'd like to join too....AF due on the 6th Jan so I will probably test on the 11th. 

Wishing you all the best for 2013 and bundles of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

Dime Cuando said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'd like to join too....AF due on the 6th Jan so I will probably test on the 11th.
> 
> Wishing you all the best for 2013 and bundles of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

hi and wc hun :hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Boozlebub

Put me down for the 13th and we will see what happens!


----------



## Oasis717

Hey Tulip:) hope you're ok hunni, lovely to see you've started a Jan thread, I will be testing 1st January when AF is due, good luck everyone!! Xxxxx


----------



## tulip11

Oasis717 said:


> Hey Tulip:) hope you're ok hunni, lovely to see you've started a Jan thread, I will be testing 1st January when AF is due, good luck everyone!! Xxxxx

hi hun thanks for joining us...yeah now I am feeling much better...best of luck may this cycle brings super duper BFP for you along with all of us...:hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you hunni and you!! Xxxxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Definitely done with the NTNP... bought a basal thermometer at Target and (impatiently) waiting for the UPS man to get here with the OPKs I ordered yesterday. If there's so much as a single, healthy egg released this cycle - we're so catching it!


----------



## Oasis717

I hope you do Clandestine, I feel the same way, I am gunna kick the butt of TTC this month!! Good luck hun xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Contrary to my original plans to just let it happen - I'm a scientist - I think it actually helps me immensely to objectify this as much as possible. 

@Oasis717, That should be the plan for us ladies ringing in the new year... like our own fireworks!


----------



## babysaa

Thanks Tulip for starting another great thread! This one is going to be the one FX!

I will be testing on January 2nd :)

Today December 11th, 2012 is named the most Fertile day of the YEAR!!! I`m not fertile today or at least i don`t think i am but will def be BD tonight.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/sex/9736126/Sexy-time-December-11-is-most-fertile-day-of-year.html


----------



## jbell157

Hi! 

This will be our first cycle TTC. We were originally going to try back in April but I chickened out...we weren't ready. However, I am ready to go as soon as my new cycle starts, which should be in about 9 days. Based on my cycles I should be testing around January 21st! 

I'm so excited...and like you Clandestine, I am a math teacher and data driven so I will be going about this that way as well! FX!


----------



## Oasis717

ClandestineTX said:


> Contrary to my original plans to just let it happen - I'm a scientist - I think it actually helps me immensely to objectify this as much as possible.
> 
> @Oasis717, That should be the plan for us ladies ringing in the new year... like our own fireworks!

Lol sounds like a plan!! Xx


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hi ladies --
New here, 5 months TTC. This'll be #6. Thought it would be nice to go through the news (esp. if neg.) next month with some others. AF is due Jan 3, so I'll probably test Jan. 7.

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Twag

:hi: Tulip I found the January testers :happydance: 

Right I am so on for an January 2013 bfp

I am starting to temp and we are trying SMEP and I am already on the Grapefruit juice and have some OPK's on the way - this is happening!!

So now for the expected test date! FF says AF is due 4th January but I think I will have my initial test date as 12th January please :thumbup:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Skyler2014

Flannelsheets said:


> Hi ladies --
> New here, 5 months TTC. This'll be #6. Thought it would be nice to go through the news (esp. if neg.) next month with some others. AF is due Jan 3, so I'll probably test Jan. 7.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!

Haha wow. Af is due on the 3rd and I put my test date on the 7th too. Hope we both get out BFP's


----------



## tulip11

Twag said:


> :hi: Tulip I found the January testers :happydance:
> 
> Right I am so on for an January 2013 bfp
> 
> I am starting to temp and we are trying SMEP and I am already on the Grapefruit juice and have some OPK's on the way - this is happening!!
> 
> So now for the expected test date! FF says AF is due 4th January but I think I will have my initial test date as 12th January please :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

hi Twag wc and I am so glad that you have joined us again :hugs: wish you best of luck and I hope that I ill put your name very soon in congratulation list with others :thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

ClandestineTX said:


> Definitely done with the NTNP... bought a basal thermometer at Target and (impatiently) waiting for the UPS man to get here with the OPKs I ordered yesterday. If there's so much as a single, healthy egg released this cycle - we're so catching it!

:thumbup::thumbup::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

babysaa said:


> Thanks Tulip for starting another great thread! This one is going to be the one FX!
> 
> I will be testing on January 2nd :)
> 
> Today December 11th, 2012 is named the most Fertile day of the YEAR!!! I`m not fertile today or at least i don`t think i am but will def be BD tonight.
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/sex/9736126/Sexy-time-December-11-is-most-fertile-day-of-year.html

hi hun wc and thanks alot for joining us...you're most wc :flower: best of luck and hope to see your super duper BFP very soon...:happydance::happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

jbell157 said:


> Hi!
> 
> This will be our first cycle TTC. We were originally going to try back in April but I chickened out...we weren't ready. However, I am ready to go as soon as my new cycle starts, which should be in about 9 days. Based on my cycles I should be testing around January 21st!
> 
> I'm so excited...and like you Clandestine, I am a math teacher and data driven so I will be going about this that way as well! FX!

hi hun wc...:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

Flannelsheets said:


> Hi ladies --
> New here, 5 months TTC. This'll be #6. Thought it would be nice to go through the news (esp. if neg.) next month with some others. AF is due Jan 3, so I'll probably test Jan. 7.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!

hi hun wc and thanks for joining us...best of luck...:thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Twag

:hi: Tulip :hugs: we are both getting our 2013 BFP :dust:


----------



## mandy1229100

Hi ladies I'm back again. I have no idea when I will be testing since last month I didn't even O!

But my bday is in January! So maybe I'll get a nice present !


----------



## tulip11

mandy1229100 said:


> Hi ladies I'm back again. I have no idea when I will be testing since last month I didn't even O!
> 
> But my bday is in January! So maybe I'll get a nice present !

hi hun...wow thats gonna be great when you get BFP in January :happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

Twag said:


> :hi: Tulip :hugs: we are both getting our 2013 BFP :dust:

yeah fingers crossed for all of us...:thumbup::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

jbell157 said:


> Hi!
> 
> This will be our first cycle TTC. We were originally going to try back in April but I chickened out...we weren't ready. However, I am ready to go as soon as my new cycle starts, which should be in about 9 days. Based on my cycles I should be testing around January 21st!
> 
> I'm so excited...and like you Clandestine, I am a math teacher and data driven so I will be going about this that way as well! FX!

We tried the "relax and let the magic happen" approach. Complete Failure. I can't ignore good data and I think if it's more procedural, two goal-oriented, type A, scientific-types will be just fine. I can handle a BFN at the end of this cycle if I know (with evidence) that we did everything we could to get our BFP this time, meaning a lack thereof is out of our hands. Conversely, not thrilled if I know it was us failing to make it a priority.


----------



## ClandestineTX

And an update... I paid Amazon for next-day shipping on my OPKs, which I never do (because I'm cheap and we get free 2-day shipping with Amazon Prime). Even though a UPS truck drove down my street yesterday afternoon, no stops - online status tells me they've been rescheduled for today and I'm grateful my husband is less averse to calling customer service to refund my extra shipping fee! Why do some days feel like everyone is trying to stop this baby train??? UPS *******s! :: End Rant ::

p.s. My mom, who has no grandchildren and no idea we're ttc, is hilarious. I called her to inquire about a cookie gun we used every holiday season during my childhood and she mentioned it broke years ago, but she still has the cookie recipe. She started to say that with her current, healthy lifestyle she couldn't imagine making something all butter and egg yolks... and then she started laughing (almost howling, really) and then said "well, maybe I could be convinced into making them if I had someone to help me"... continues to laugh... "And I don't mean YOU!" - safe to say this future grandma is running out of patience? Probably one of the sweetest and least invasive ways she could have not-asked us :)


----------



## tulip11

ClandestineTX said:


> And an update... I paid Amazon for next-day shipping on my OPKs, which I never do (because I'm cheap and we get free 2-day shipping with Amazon Prime). Even though a UPS truck drove down my street yesterday afternoon, no stops - online status tells me they've been rescheduled for today and I'm grateful my husband is less averse to calling customer service to refund my extra shipping fee! Why do some days feel like everyone is trying to stop this baby train??? UPS *******s! :: End Rant ::
> 
> p.s. My mom, who has no grandchildren and no idea we're ttc, is hilarious. I called her to inquire about a cookie gun we used every holiday season during my childhood and she mentioned it broke years ago, but she still has the cookie recipe. She started to say that with her current, healthy lifestyle she couldn't imagine making something all butter and egg yolks... and then she started laughing (almost howling, really) and then said "well, maybe I could be convinced into making them if I had someone to help me"... continues to laugh... "And I don't mean YOU!" - safe to say this future grandma is running out of patience? Probably one of the sweetest and least invasive ways she could have not-asked us :)

hi last cycle I ordered clear blue fertility monitor on amazon along with its sticks with special one day delivery so I was checking the status online so there that shows it has been delivered while I didnt get anything so then I call the customer service and asked them to refund back my money...they use the yodel service which is unreliable and poor service they dont deliver properly and even though I checked many customer reviews about yodel ...so then I got back my money ...


----------



## ClandestineTX

tulip11 said:


> hi last cycle I ordered clear blue fertility monitor on amazon along with its sticks with special one day delivery so I was checking the status online so there that shows it has been delivered while I didnt get anything so then I call the customer service and asked them to refund back my money...they use the yodel service which is unreliable and poor service they dont deliver properly and even though I checked many customer reviews about yodel ...so then I got back my money ...

At least UPS didn't lie about it being delivered, was just a big disappointment! All day I was seeing the status as "Out for Delivery," meaning it was on the truck headed for my house (eventually). No idea why they didn't deliver it, but at only CD 6 with 27-28 day cycles/ highly unlikely I would have ovulated this early. Hoping still way in advance of my LH surge and that those OPKs get here TODAY!


----------



## Twag

I am trying out the SMEP method this cycle and drinking Grapefruit juice - fingers crossed

(will also be temping & using opk's)

:thumbup:


----------



## bboo2

Can I join? I am TTC #2, so technically I am not in the same situation, but would love to join!


----------



## mandy1229100

I have the cheapie opks but I got mine off of eBay because they were cheaper! Haha I know all about penny pinching. 

I wish I could stomach grapefruit juice causebive heard lots of good things about it


----------



## tulip11

bboo2 said:


> Can I join? I am TTC #2, so technically I am not in the same situation, but would love to join!

yeah hun you can join us...wc :flower::dust::dust:


----------



## Hop3full

I'm new to baby and bump and TTC #1 !! so excited ! December was month #2 TTC . I O'd a lot later than I thought so today I'm only 3dpo ... It's possible I can still get a bfp this month but since I was off on my O I'm thinking maybe not... AF is due on dec 21 so I'm gonna test on the 23 if she doesn't show. Fingers crossed if n


----------



## bboo2

Thanks! AF is due January 8th for me, so I plan on testing on the 8th if AF doesn't show!!! So happy to have you ladies to go through the next month with! GL to all of you!


----------



## Hop3full

If not hope it's alright if I join the January bunch and pray for all of our BFP!!!


----------



## Brie1117

Hey ladies! I followed Dec thread (AF found me sometime around 14 dpo), but I'd LOVE to join for January!! Not sure when I'll be testing (trying to shorten cycles with Progesterone Cream) but I'll chime in when I OV! FX for a BFP for the New Year and my Birthday! FX for all you ladies!!


----------



## Twag

:hi: ladies lots of baby dust for you all & that we get our early 2013 :bfp: :dust:

I ordered 55 opks today :haha: hoping I am tempting fate and will not need to use them all :thumbup:


----------



## bboo2

Twag said:


> :hi: ladies lots of baby dust for you all & that we get our early 2013 :bfp: :dust:
> 
> I ordered 55 opks today :haha: hoping I am tempting fate and will not need to use them all :thumbup:

Hi Twag! We are on the same CD, how long are your cycles?!?


----------



## Twag

:hi: they are 25-27 days generally 25 though - smep starts Sunday :thumbup:

You?


----------



## zelly1

Hi ladies. So good to c some faces from Dec thread and wc to new ladies. CD 4 for me and the witch should b gone tomorrow. Bding starts Sun. Due to o Xmas week. Come on Jan Bfp!!

Gl ladies xx


----------



## tulip11

cd 2 for me as well :)


----------



## tulip11

Brie1117 said:


> Hey ladies! I followed Dec thread (AF found me sometime around 14 dpo), but I'd LOVE to join for January!! Not sure when I'll be testing (trying to shorten cycles with Progesterone Cream) but I'll chime in when I OV! FX for a BFP for the New Year and my Birthday! FX for all you ladies!!

wc hun can I have your testing date ? thanks :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Twag

According to FF I am due to O latest Christmas week too :thumbup: but we will see what opks and temps think :thumbup: reminds me I need to find my bbt :wacko:


----------



## mandy1229100

Today is CD 3 for me . I really hope this is our months ladies!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> I am trying out the SMEP method this cycle and drinking Grapefruit juice - fingers crossed
> 
> (will also be temping & using opk's)
> 
> :thumbup:

I hadn't heard of the SMEP method before your post, had to look it up, and now... think I'm going to run this by my husband when he gets home. Really determined to give us the best chance possible this month and this sounds like a great plan, even for those ttc #1 without history of prior mc, etc.


----------



## bboo2

Is anyone else using/doing anything new this cycle? 

Twag - I have been having irregular cycles, normally 28, but two cycles ago, it was 33 days and this last cycle was 30 . I guess we will see what this cycle brings.....hopefully a BFP!!!!


----------



## mandy1229100

I'm going to do smep again as well =]


----------



## Flannelsheets

This whole smep thing is new to me, too. Thanks, ladies!


----------



## jbell157

ClandestineTX said:


> jbell157 said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> This will be our first cycle TTC. We were originally going to try back in April but I chickened out...we weren't ready. However, I am ready to go as soon as my new cycle starts, which should be in about 9 days. Based on my cycles I should be testing around January 21st!
> 
> I'm so excited...and like you Clandestine, I am a math teacher and data driven so I will be going about this that way as well! FX!
> 
> We tried the "relax and let the magic happen" approach. Complete Failure. I can't ignore good data and I think if it's more procedural, two goal-oriented, type A, scientific-types will be just fine. I can handle a BFN at the end of this cycle if I know (with evidence) that we did everything we could to get our BFP this time, meaning a lack thereof is out of our hands. Conversely, not thrilled if I know it was us failing to make it a priority.Click to expand...

I completely agree. If I can accumulate data on how to more effectively conceive, I'm totally doing it! :thumbup: I feel like it will give me a more "ok this is what we did this time, it didn't work, so we are going to change this and this and keep doing this." I think this will cut down on wasted attempts and keep me sane because I know I can adjust to make it better. This month I'm continuing my temping/charting, which I have been doing for awhile, monitoring my CM and BDing on the 2 days before O, the day of, and 2 days after. As for two type A personalities, we don't have that going for us. I am a type A but my husband is whatever personality prefers the "tell me where to point and when to shoot!" :haha: If this method doesn't work I think we will try the SMEP method.

It looks like I'm the last to test so pretty soon I'll be hanging out in here alone! But good luck to all the ladies in here! FX and :dust:


----------



## Twag

I had heard of the smep method on here but didn't really know what it involved so this month DH & I discussed how we needed to make sure we are not wasting efforts & do it at the right times so back to temping, opks & I looked up smep - he is totally on board (we are both accountants so like order & things to be calculated & right we are not taking a chance see if it happens types we tried that for 1 month got frustrated :haha:)

I am also trying grapefruit juice this month but I have also been taking (which has brought my O date forward, increased EWCM & made my LP longer) the following: Dong Quai, Black Cohosh, Agnus Castus, Primrose/Starflower oil (suggested by my sister suggested by a herbalist as she had been trying for #2 for 9mths and once taking these got bfp straight away!) :thumbup:

I am all guns blazing this month :haha:

:dust: ladies


----------



## zelly1

I should not watch programmes about babies. Im sat her in floods of tears thinking will this ever happen for us :cry:


----------



## Oasis717

I watched one born every minute last night, I love the programme but it can be a little upsetting sometimes, especially when it seems so easy for a lot if people, in reality its not that easy but Zelly it will happen for us all, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## zelly1

Oasis717 said:


> I watched one born every minute last night, I love the programme but it can be a little upsetting sometimes, especially when it seems so easy for a lot if people, in reality its not that easy but Zelly it will happen for us all, thinking of you xxxx

Thats what I am watching. The catch up one where they meet up with people who have had babies and see how they are getting on. I so hope so

Lots of :dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Yes hunni that's what I watched one born every minute what happened next, I was addicted to one born when TTC before my losses and I wanted to find out what happened with everyone but it does of course make you wonder will that ever be me. It definitely will I'm absolutely sure of that:) xxxxxxx


----------



## Twag

:hugs: I know what you mean sweetie but it will happen for you :hugs:


----------



## twinkletoe

I watched that too girls the little premature baby ( can't remember get name) is doing so well......just makes me so much more dying to have a little monkey!

Well this month as some if the girls above face said I am trying smep (thanks for the info Twag) I am worried we don't be able to stick to it with our schedules but I am going to try!! Also vit b6, baby aspirin (75mg) regular prenatal and raspberry leaf tea capsules. Also going to try eating pineapple core from 1-5dpo to help implantation ( worth a shot and I like it anyway!)


----------



## twinkletoe

Sorry really can't spell on this phone!


----------



## mandy1229100

I've never heard of the pinapple one before


----------



## Mimzy3

Twag said:



> I had heard of the smep method on here but didn't really know what it involved so this month DH & I discussed how we needed to make sure we are not wasting efforts & do it at the right times so back to temping, opks & I looked up smep - he is totally on board (we are both accountants so like order & things to be calculated & right we are not taking a chance see if it happens types we tried that for 1 month got frustrated :haha:)
> 
> I am also trying grapefruit juice this month but I have also been taking (which has brought my O date forward, increased EWCM & made my LP longer) the following: Dong Quai, Black Cohosh, Agnus Castus, Primrose/Starflower oil (suggested by my sister suggested by a herbalist as she had been trying for #2 for 9mths and once taking these got bfp straight away!) :thumbup:
> 
> I am all guns blazing this month :haha:
> 
> :dust: ladies


When do you start taking the Dong Quai and do you just take it up to Ov? Thank you for sharing, I'm going to ask my doc if i can start some of these when I see her next week. So far just been using Evening Primrose Oil up to Ov, can't drink Grapefruit due to having IC.


----------



## Twag

I take the Dong Quai all cycle :shrug: I take all of them all cycle :shrug: I know some people stop taking them at Ov etc but I am just keeping on taking them as my sister did!


----------



## ClandestineTX

jbell157 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell157 said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> This will be our first cycle TTC. We were originally going to try back in April but I chickened out...we weren't ready. However, I am ready to go as soon as my new cycle starts, which should be in about 9 days. Based on my cycles I should be testing around January 21st!
> 
> I'm so excited...and like you Clandestine, I am a math teacher and data driven so I will be going about this that way as well! FX!
> 
> We tried the "relax and let the magic happen" approach. Complete Failure. I can't ignore good data and I think if it's more procedural, two goal-oriented, type A, scientific-types will be just fine. I can handle a BFN at the end of this cycle if I know (with evidence) that we did everything we could to get our BFP this time, meaning a lack thereof is out of our hands. Conversely, not thrilled if I know it was us failing to make it a priority.Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree. If I can accumulate data on how to more effectively conceive, I'm totally doing it! :thumbup: I feel like it will give me a more "ok this is what we did this time, it didn't work, so we are going to change this and this and keep doing this." I think this will cut down on wasted attempts and keep me sane because I know I can adjust to make it better. This month I'm continuing my temping/charting, which I have been doing for awhile, monitoring my CM and BDing on the 2 days before O, the day of, and 2 days after. As for two type A personalities, we don't have that going for us. I am a type A but my husband is whatever personality prefers the "tell me where to point and when to shoot!" :haha: If this method doesn't work I think we will try the SMEP method.
> 
> It looks like I'm the last to test so pretty soon I'll be hanging out in here alone! But good luck to all the ladies in here! FX and :dust:Click to expand...

I think it would be easier to have a husband with fewer opinions, though mine had a way of making me love him for his ability to challenge me (at times). I think I might be doing my own variant of the SMEP method (why stop sex after O???) I already started with the OPKs, as I really have no idea when I actually ovulate and just hoping I don't have to wait too long!


----------



## tulip11

https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/conception/articles/938531/have-hope-even-after-a-year

DON'T TURN TO ASSISTED REPRODUCTION TOO QUICKLY
Having a hard time conceiving? Take heart! A study presented at a reproductive medicine conference in Vienna, Austria, shows that most healthy couples who haven't achieved pregnancy after one year of trying will ultimately conceive during the second year.
A new perspective
An American team from the National Institute of Environmental Health Sciences in North Carolina analyzed data on 782 couples from seven European cities; they concluded that, even when the woman was aged between 35 and 39, fewer than one in 10 failed to conceive after two years -- unless the male partner was over 40.

Lead investigator Dr. David Dunson suggests that couples should be patient and doctors should not intervene too fast with assisted reproductive techniques unless there are known reasons for a couple not conceiving naturally within a year. He told the annual conference of the European Society of Human Reproduction and Embryology that recent research undertaken by his team showed that fertility in women started to decline as early as the late 20s, and, for men, the late 30s. This was due primarily to declines in the per-menstrual-cycle conception rate, however, and not to an increase in the proportion of couples unable to achieve an unassisted pregnancy. Now, his team has extended their research using data from the European Fecundability Study to see what the implications are for fertility rates overall.

Age matters
"On average, the time to pregnancy increases with the age of the woman," says Dunson. "The percentage failing to conceive within a year ranged from 8 percent for 19- to 26-year-olds, to 13 to 14 percent for 27- to 34-year-olds, to 18 percent for 35- to 39-year-olds." Regardless of age, however, most of the women who failed to conceive within the first 12 cycles did conceive at some point during the next 12. Only 3 percent of 19- to 26-year-olds, 6 percent of 27- to 34-year-olds, and 9 percent of the women who were 35 to 39 years old failed to conceive in the second year, provided the male partner was aged under 40.

Starting in the late 30s though, male age was important: The percentage of failures after one year for women aged 35 to 39 rose from 18 percent to 28 percent if the male partner was over 40. After the second year, the figure was 9 percent with male partners under 40, and 16 percent with male partners over 40.

Hold that thought
Dunson says there were clear increases with age in the number of menstrual cycles needed to achieve pregnancy and in the probability of being classified as "clinically infertile" -- a definition applied after a year of trying to conceive. The research, however, had clearly shown, that among outwardly healthy couples with no known conditions associated with infertility, most who failed to conceive naturally within the first year would conceive naturally in the second year -- regardless of age.

"In the absence of clinical indicators of infertility in addition to a long time to pregnancy, it may be appropriate to delay assisted reproduction until the couple has failed to conceive naturally in 18 to 24 months," says Dunson. "There is a large amount of normal variability in fertility, and many couples having below-average but normal fertility may fail to conceive within a year." This is especially true for "older" couples, many of whom do not conceive within the first year but are successful in the second.

What does this mean to you? Dunson says it is important for doctors to avoid recommending assisted reproduction too soon, especially given well-documented side effects. He suggests, "Fertility treatment, such as IVF and ICSI, can result in an increased risk of multiple pregnancies, pregnancy complications, low birth weight, major birth defects and long-term disability among surviving infants." He also noted that the chance of success with assisted-reproductive technologies (e.g., fertility treatments) decreases with age, while the side effects become more prevalent.


----------



## Sasha14

Hello lovely ladies! I'm coming from the December thread. This month was looking good but then today I started getting brown CM and cramping. So I'm 99% sure I'm out for December. Lets make January a lucky month ladies!!! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## tulip11

Sasha14 said:


> Hello lovely ladies! I'm coming from the December thread. This month was looking good but then today I started getting brown CM and cramping. So I'm 99% sure I'm out for December. Lets make January a lucky month ladies!!! Baby dust to all!!

hi hun I am really sorry...but stay + for next cycle...I hope that New year BFP would be your's so fingers crossed and best of luck :thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sasha14

tulip11 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies! I'm coming from the December thread. This month was looking good but then today I started getting brown CM and cramping. So I'm 99% sure I'm out for December. Lets make January a lucky month ladies!!! Baby dust to all!!
> 
> hi hun I am really sorry...but stay + for next cycle...I hope that New year BFP would be your's so fingers crossed and best of luck :thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks love! Best of luck to you as well! When I know my new testing date ill let you know.


----------



## Amorczek

I'll be testing on the 6th if AF does not show up :)


----------



## s_love

Hey ladies! Id really like to join this thread! Well I had HSG late November and I got some bad results, so I am going for an SIS on the 17th... because of this I am on BC until the procedure. Well after the SIS doc is putting me back on meds so I will OV.. so I dont know when in January I will be testing yet, but I will keep you posted!

I hope this is a lucky thread and the New Year brings new experiences for us with BFPs!


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey Ladies, I would love to join too please. Hopefully we'll be testing on or around 12th Jan. This is our 3rd cycle ttc and first using the cbfm, ovulation is due around xmas day hopefully :) fingers crossed


----------



## Flannelsheets

Anyone else feeling upset and apprehensive about trying this month after yesterday's news? I simply could not find the motivation last night to put in an effort. I'll get over it, but it sure is awful.


----------



## Amorczek

Flannelsheets said:


> Anyone else feeling upset and apprehensive about trying this month after yesterday's news? I simply could not find the motivation last night to put in an effort. I'll get over it, but it sure is awful.

Upset yes, but I still want to TTC and go on in life. Sadly there is always going to be horrible events in the world. Yes yesterday's events were absolutely horrific but you can home school :). There was a mall shooting a few days ago in Oregon that no one heard about. All you can do is hope and pray that you will be able to protect your kids from the evil and that it does not ever happen to you.

I couldn't even begin to imagine the pain in the families that lost their child. They definitely have a very hard road ahead.


----------



## tulip11

rachybaby85 said:


> Hey Ladies, I would love to join too please. Hopefully we'll be testing on or around 12th Jan. This is our 3rd cycle ttc and first using the cbfm, ovulation is due around xmas day hopefully :) fingers crossed

Hi hun wc and GL :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

s_love said:


> Hey ladies! Id really like to join this thread! Well I had HSG late November and I got some bad results, so I am going for an SIS on the 17th... because of this I am on BC until the procedure. Well after the SIS doc is putting me back on meds so I will OV.. so I dont know when in January I will be testing yet, but I will keep you posted!
> 
> I hope this is a lucky thread and the New Year brings new experiences for us with BFPs!

Hi hun wc and GL :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

Amorczek said:


> I'll be testing on the 6th if AF does not show up :)

Hi hun wc and GL :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

Sasha14 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovely ladies! I'm coming from the December thread. This month was looking good but then today I started getting brown CM and cramping. So I'm 99% sure I'm out for December. Lets make January a lucky month ladies!!! Baby dust to all!!
> 
> hi hun I am really sorry...but stay + for next cycle...I hope that New year BFP would be your's so fingers crossed and best of luck :thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks love! Best of luck to you as well! When I know my new testing date ill let you know.Click to expand...

you're welcome hun...sure :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sasha14

Hi Tulip! 
So according to my fertility calendar on web MD, I should be testing on January 10th.  Fx'ed!!!! Let this be our month!


----------



## tulip11

Sasha14 said:


> Hi Tulip!
> So according to my fertility calendar on web MD, I should be testing on January 10th.  Fx'ed!!!! Let this be our month!

hi hun thanks...loads and loads of best wishes for you...:hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust: GL


----------



## Mimzy3

Any of you ladies try Soy Isoflavones or trying them this cycle? I just took my first dose last night. Using it to move up my O date, I O very late with very long cycles.


----------



## AussieBub

Hey hey! Christmas testing is out for me as AF arrived 2 week ago. AF is now due January 3rd so I will testing Jan 3rd providing the witch doesnt show up!

Baby Dust to you all. Come on Jan 2013! Be our time!
-AussieBub


----------



## twinkletoe

Hey guys quick question if anyone can help me- I have been doing opks (cd9 today) and got a smiley face on my clear blue digital?!?! It's very very early and when I ejected the stick the blue dye had run does that mean it is a false positive? I will keep testing anyway but I didn't know the digitals could give false positives?!


----------



## Sasha14

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys quick question if anyone can help me- I have been doing opks (cd9 today) and got a smiley face on my clear blue digital?!?! It's very very early and when I ejected the stick the blue dye had run does that mean it is a false positive? I will keep testing anyway but I didn't know the digitals could give false positives?!

My clear blue OPKs have always been very reliable and spot on. I would trust it if you gave the threat the appropriate time to give a result.  And if your still not positive about the result, just starting BDing anyway lol! How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Sasha14

twinkletoe said:


> Hey guys quick question if anyone can help me- I have been doing opks (cd9 today) and got a smiley face on my clear blue digital?!?! It's very very early and when I ejected the stick the blue dye had run does that mean it is a false positive? I will keep testing anyway but I didn't know the digitals could give false positives?!

Oops I meant TEST not THREAT lol! Stupid phone!


----------



## twinkletoe

Cycles usually 25 days.....got +opk last cycle cd 12 so very early at cd9 but yes we bd anyway! Just never has seen the blue dye run before I thought it might have affected the result....:-/


----------



## Sasha14

twinkletoe said:


> Cycles usually 25 days.....got +opk last cycle cd 12 so very early at cd9 but yes we bd anyway! Just never has seen the blue dye run before I thought it might have affected the result....:-/

I O on CD 12 every month too. But my cycles range from 26-28 days. Maybe your going to have a shorter cycle this month.


----------



## Twag

Twinkle are you taking anything could have brought it forward a day or two or maybe you are having a long surge? Keep up the BDing and keep POAS things will become clear :hugs:


----------



## tulip11

I am thinking about aspirin and Robitussin..but dont know abt so much about both..can I get from pharmacy without prescription?


----------



## tulip11

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html


----------



## tulip11

girls I am really confused..last cycle I had mentioned that I am having milky white liquid so today on cd 6 what I have noticed still I am having that milky white lotion stretchy discharge but somewhat thick what does it mean ?


----------



## Sasha14

tulip11 said:


> girls I am really confused..last cycle I had mentioned that I am having milky white liquid so today on cd 6 what I have noticed still I am having that milky white lotion stretchy discharge but somewhat thick what does it mean ?

I think at this point it's normal as long as its not itchy, burning or odiferous.


----------



## tulip11

Sasha14 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> girls I am really confused..last cycle I had mentioned that I am having milky white liquid so today on cd 6 what I have noticed still I am having that milky white lotion stretchy discharge but somewhat thick what does it mean ?
> 
> I think at this point it's normal as long as its not itchy, burning or odiferous.Click to expand...

yeah its normal...not itchy...but dear this time my period lasted for 3 days...for the first time it was like this....I always had 4-5 days period....so lil bit confused dear...


----------



## Sasha14

tulip11 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> girls I am really confused..last cycle I had mentioned that I am having milky white liquid so today on cd 6 what I have noticed still I am having that milky white lotion stretchy discharge but somewhat thick what does it mean ?
> 
> I think at this point it's normal as long as its not itchy, burning or odiferous.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah its normal...not itchy...but dear this time my period lasted for 3 days...for the first time it was like this....I always had 4-5 days period....so lil bit confused dear...Click to expand...

Hmmm that's strange. I'm sure it's nothing to be alarmed about at all. Just an off month. My periods used to be 5 days long and for the last several month they have been 3 days. As long as you get a period that's all that matters.  our bodies like to confuse us. Lol


----------



## Mimzy3

tulip11 said:


> I am thinking about aspirin and Robitussin..but dont know abt so much about both..can I get from pharmacy without prescription?

You can get both without a prescription. I started to take baby aspirin (81mg) one a day it is supposed to help with implantation. And I read Robitussin and can help with EWCM but I use Evening Primrose Oil for that instead.


----------



## zelly1

Hi ladies. How r we.?

Af finally left Friday. She was around for 6 days. Last 3 was just brown spotting. Strange!! Bding has started. Opks start tomorrow. Ran out epo so only started those yday, hope it still works. Seven seas have a tablet for trying to conceive that has folic acid, b6 & 12 and vitamin d so started those yday.

Gl and lots of :dust:


----------



## Skyler2014

Ok so I need some help. I took my very first OPK yesterday and it was dark (attached picture) wasn't sure it was a positive but took one again today and it was definitely lighter. Does this mean it was a positive yesterday?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ZombieKitten

Hello Ladies!

May I join this thread? I'm on CD5 and :witch: is still here, but if/when I ovulate I may be testing about January 10th or so. :dust: to us all!!


----------



## Sammie100

Good evening ladies! :howdy:

If all goes well and my patience holds out, I will be testing on the 15th. :happydance: My b-day is in January and a :bfp: would be an awesome early birthday present!! \\:D/


----------



## ClandestineTX

babyrogers said:


> Ok so I need some help. I took my very first OPK yesterday and it was dark (attached picture) wasn't sure it was a positive but took one again today and it was definitely lighter. Does this mean it was a positive yesterday?

If you are only testing once a day, it's possible to "miss" the peak of the LH surge as it peaks for a short while (12 hours to 3 days). For that matter, some women never register a positive (their surge just isn't above the threshold for the test) even though they ovulate, and some cycles you can nearly surge and then it gets delayed due to stress, illness, travel, weird sleep schedules, etc. and your body may try again this cycle. 

If you are tracking your BBT, if that was definitely your surge and you've ovulated your temps should start to rise. If you're not tracking your BBT or it doesn't rise, I'd keep using the OPKs to see if you had a surge that fell short, meaning keep looking for a new one. 

See the OPK Odyssey (March 14th, "almost" positive and March 20th, actually positive): https://www.peeonastick.com/opkodyssey.html

I'm using the OPKs and BBT for the first time this cycle (#3 since stopping the mini-pill) and want to make sure I'm actually ovulating and whether my "ovulation symptoms" actually coincide with ovulation - so I'm using them twice a day, around lunchtime and last thing before I go to sleep. Not even an almost positive, yet, but only CD 10 and usually "symptoms" are around CD 14-15. 

Long story short... don't stop now!


----------



## ClandestineTX

zelly1 said:


> Hi ladies. How r we.?
> 
> Af finally left Friday. She was around for 6 days. Last 3 was just brown spotting. Strange!! Bding has started. Opks start tomorrow. Ran out epo so only started those yday, hope it still works. Seven seas have a tablet for trying to conceive that has folic acid, b6 & 12 and vitamin d so started those yday.
> 
> Gl and lots of :dust:

I had a really weird/ short period (mostly spotting, really). I also had almost no PMS symptoms, either. What I found online suggests that can happen if you have a bad egg - basically isn't viable from the start, so the corpus luteum doesn't secrete the usual amount of progesterone to thicken the uterine lining and ramp up PMS. Fortunately it's a random occurrence and hoping for a better egg this cycle! 

We've been on top of things nightly since CD 8 (now CD 10), tracking BBT this cycle, and have been using OPKs twice a day (a little after lunchtime and right before bed) to make sure I am actually ovulating. I've been taking prenatals, vitamin D, and a super B complex for over six months now, just as routine precaution! 

Hoping this cycle is THE ONE, that's for sure!!! May we all start 2013 with BFPs!!!


----------



## LockandKey

Hiya! Can you please put me down for testing on the 1st? I am now nearing the height of fertilization, and DH have been busy with the baby making process and having a bit of a rabbit mentality :haha: we are currently ttc our 2nd and final child. We already have an 18 month old daughter.


----------



## hannahxc

hey ladies, hopefully this is our month, i am testing the 1st jan 2013 wish me new year luck and im sending lots of bfps your way!! fingers crossed im really excited for this month 7th month ttc xxxx


----------



## tulip11

LockandKey said:


> Hiya! Can you please put me down for testing on the 1st? I am now nearing the height of fertilization, and DH have been busy with the baby making process and having a bit of a rabbit mentality :haha: we are currently ttc our 2nd and final child. We already have an 18 month old daughter.

hi hun wc and thanks alot for joining us...GL :thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

hannahxc said:


> hey ladies, hopefully this is our month, i am testing the 1st jan 2013 wish me new year luck and im sending lots of bfps your way!! fingers crossed im really excited for this month 7th month ttc xxxx

hi hun wc and thanks alot for joining us...GL :thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

ZombieKitten said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> May I join this thread? I'm on CD5 and :witch: is still here, but if/when I ovulate I may be testing about January 10th or so. :dust: to us all!!

hi hun wc...GL :thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

Sammie100 said:


> Good evening ladies! :howdy:
> 
> If all goes well and my patience holds out, I will be testing on the 15th. :happydance: My b-day is in January and a :bfp: would be an awesome early birthday present!! \\:D/

hi hun I hope you will get BFP as the most lovely birthday present ever :thumbup::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mimzy3

ClandestineTX said:


> zelly1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. How r we.?
> 
> Af finally left Friday. She was around for 6 days. Last 3 was just brown spotting. Strange!! Bding has started. Opks start tomorrow. Ran out epo so only started those yday, hope it still works. Seven seas have a tablet for trying to conceive that has folic acid, b6 & 12 and vitamin d so started those yday.
> 
> Gl and lots of :dust:
> 
> I had a really weird/ short period (mostly spotting, really). I also had almost no PMS symptoms, either. What I found online suggests that can happen if you have a bad egg - basically isn't viable from the start, so the corpus luteum doesn't secrete the usual amount of progesterone to thicken the uterine lining and ramp up PMS. Fortunately it's a random occurrence and hoping for a better egg this cycle!
> 
> We've been on top of things nightly since CD 8 (now CD 10), tracking BBT this cycle, and have been using OPKs twice a day (a little after lunchtime and right before bed) to make sure I am actually ovulating. I've been taking prenatals, vitamin D, and a super B complex for over six months now, just as routine precaution!
> 
> Hoping this cycle is THE ONE, that's for sure!!! May we all start 2013 with BFPs!!!Click to expand...

Where did you read that short periods mean bad egg? Could I have the link to read that as well please?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mimzy3 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zelly1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. How r we.?
> 
> Af finally left Friday. She was around for 6 days. Last 3 was just brown spotting. Strange!! Bding has started. Opks start tomorrow. Ran out epo so only started those yday, hope it still works. Seven seas have a tablet for trying to conceive that has folic acid, b6 & 12 and vitamin d so started those yday.
> 
> Gl and lots of :dust:
> 
> I had a really weird/ short period (mostly spotting, really). I also had almost no PMS symptoms, either. What I found online suggests that can happen if you have a bad egg - basically isn't viable from the start, so the corpus luteum doesn't secrete the usual amount of progesterone to thicken the uterine lining and ramp up PMS. Fortunately it's a random occurrence and hoping for a better egg this cycle!
> 
> We've been on top of things nightly since CD 8 (now CD 10), tracking BBT this cycle, and have been using OPKs twice a day (a little after lunchtime and right before bed) to make sure I am actually ovulating. I've been taking prenatals, vitamin D, and a super B complex for over six months now, just as routine precaution!
> 
> Hoping this cycle is THE ONE, that's for sure!!! May we all start 2013 with BFPs!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you read that short periods mean bad egg? Could I have the link to read that as well please?Click to expand...

Quick back-story... my best friend is waiting to find out if she's carrying an anembryonic pregnancy (gestational sac, no yolk sac or embryo) and I initially came across this information while doing research for her - hence the first link (first reference is all the way at the bottom of the Sperm Meets Egg Plan (SMEP), sometimes discussed around here):
https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

A little more detail, in relatively common language:
https://www.livestrong.com/article/500039-progesterone-deficiency-ovulation/

And a bigger, more technical description of a luteal phase defect:
https://blog.drmalpani.com/2011/06/what-is-luteal-phase-defect.html

Before anyone hits a panic button... As noted near the end of the last/ more technical one, it's NORMAL for healthy, fertile women to have a less than awesome follicle/ egg/ corpus luteum on occasion. Basically the result is a shorter than usual LP (early period) and/or a lighter than usual period. In my case, my "period" was only really 1 day early (even though I seemed to have ovulated late, so may have actually been several days early). I had almost no PMS symptoms at all during my LP, then a day of spotting in advance (really unusual for me), a day and a half or so of light bleeding that seemed to start and stop, then about 3 more days of spotting. As long as it's not a regular occurrence (e.g. LP <10 days and scanty periods every cycle), it's nothing to be "treated" - there are women, usually older, who do have chronic LP issues which require treatment, but all women get them from time-to-time. I hope I'm explaining this well enough!


----------



## Amcolecchi

hI!!! Can I be added to the Jan. 7th group? I am expecting the AF to come that day and I am sick of testing early to only see BFN!!! So I am hoping and praying on the 6th no AF and I can test the next morning!!


----------



## lamago

I'll just be testing January 16th as i just got a BFN. Can i please join?


----------



## Sasha14

ClandestineTX said:


> zelly1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. How r we.?
> 
> Af finally left Friday. She was around for 6 days. Last 3 was just brown spotting. Strange!! Bding has started. Opks start tomorrow. Ran out epo so only started those yday, hope it still works. Seven seas have a tablet for trying to conceive that has folic acid, b6 & 12 and vitamin d so started those yday.
> 
> Gl and lots of :dust:
> 
> I had a really weird/ short period (mostly spotting, really). I also had almost no PMS symptoms, either. What I found online suggests that can happen if you have a bad egg - basically isn't viable from the start, so the corpus luteum doesn't secrete the usual amount of progesterone to thicken the uterine lining and ramp up PMS. Fortunately it's a random occurrence and hoping for a better egg this cycle!
> 
> We've been on top of things nightly since CD 8 (now CD 10), tracking BBT this cycle, and have been using OPKs twice a day (a little after lunchtime and right before bed) to make sure I am actually ovulating. I've been taking prenatals, vitamin D, and a super B complex for over six months now, just as routine precaution!
> 
> Hoping this cycle is THE ONE, that's for sure!!! May we all start 2013 with BFPs!!!Click to expand...

Hello Hun! I'm not sure how reliable that info on a "bad egg" is. I say this Bc you don't need to ovulate to have a period. When your on birth control you don't ovulate and still get a somewhat heavy period. My periods on the pill were the same as they are off the pill. I think sometimes we get caught up in all of this info we find online. I know I'm guilty of it!!


----------



## ClareBear92 x

Heyy Ladies!  

Could i join? i will be testing 6th January :D ...

this is my first cycle of TTC after coming off cerazette on the 4th of this month, AF has been and gone already.. and using opk's now :)

C xxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sasha14 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zelly1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. How r we.?
> 
> Af finally left Friday. She was around for 6 days. Last 3 was just brown spotting. Strange!! Bding has started. Opks start tomorrow. Ran out epo so only started those yday, hope it still works. Seven seas have a tablet for trying to conceive that has folic acid, b6 & 12 and vitamin d so started those yday.
> 
> Gl and lots of :dust:
> 
> I had a really weird/ short period (mostly spotting, really). I also had almost no PMS symptoms, either. What I found online suggests that can happen if you have a bad egg - basically isn't viable from the start, so the corpus luteum doesn't secrete the usual amount of progesterone to thicken the uterine lining and ramp up PMS. Fortunately it's a random occurrence and hoping for a better egg this cycle!
> 
> We've been on top of things nightly since CD 8 (now CD 10), tracking BBT this cycle, and have been using OPKs twice a day (a little after lunchtime and right before bed) to make sure I am actually ovulating. I've been taking prenatals, vitamin D, and a super B complex for over six months now, just as routine precaution!
> 
> Hoping this cycle is THE ONE, that's for sure!!! May we all start 2013 with BFPs!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Hun! I'm not sure how reliable that info on a "bad egg" is. I say this Bc you don't need to ovulate to have a period. When your on birth control you don't ovulate and still get a somewhat heavy period. My periods on the pill were the same as they are off the pill. I think sometimes we get caught up in all of this info we find online. I know I'm guilty of it!!Click to expand...

I should preface this by making sure you understand I mean no offense, by the following information. I am a professional biomedical researcher, that's what I do - I use published primary scientific research to develop my own theories and conduct laboratory experiments - it's fair to include that reproductive biology is NOT my specialty (it's genetics), but I have enough general biomedical science under my belt that I can understand research publications from other areas of specialization. That being said, I was asked a question and spent about a half hour of my day answering someone else's question with the best resources I could locate on the freely-available part of the internet which didn't require purchase of scientific publications or scientific writing-as-a-second language. Since you may not be the only person under the impression that I simply made decisions based off random information on the internet, here are some peer-reviewed scientific research articles for your information, which associate quality of the ovarian follicle, oocytes, and/or resulting corpus luteum:

Germinal vesicle breakdown in oocytes of human atretic
follicles during the menstrual cycle
https://www.reproduction-online.org/content/78/2/389.full.pdf

Ultrasound scanning of the ovarian cycle
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/BF01131619?LI=true#page-1

Natural Selection of Human Embryos: Decidualizing Endometrial Stromal Cells Serve as Sensors of Embryo Quality upon Implantation
https://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0010258


----------



## x ClareBear x

Hate Waiting :/ lol


----------



## LockandKey

waiting here begins nowish too, and it really stinks. Possibly the worst part of TTC a baby, all the waiting, waiting, waiting. Ultimate test of patients. If i didn't have a baby to look forward to as an ultimate goal, I'd probably go mad


----------



## hannahxc

im trying to think more about xmas, a good way of not obsessing about ttc gl xxx iv got really dark opk this morning gonna get on top of things tonight ;)


----------



## hannahxc

another thing that has helped me this month iv bought 50 opk and 25 hcg tests off ebay for 2 euros iv been sticking them on paper ill try and upload a photo, it really is a guide line for me xx


----------



## Twag

SMEP is going well and started my OPK's yesterday a very faint line so hoping to start seeing it getting darker :thumbup:

:dust: ladies


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, I am due to ovulate today, over the last two days my opks got darker, tested at 2pm yest and was quite dark, along with ewmc for 2 days also. I was out til 10pm last nite and when I tested opk was faint line. Maybe I missed the surge in the 8 hours? I also had nausea last nite all nite, apparently you can get ovulation nausea although I've never experienced that before. It's gone this morning. We have bd lots so hopefully we're covered whatever. Now just have to wait and me too I hate waiting!!


----------



## tulip11

ClareBear92 x said:


> Heyy Ladies!
> 
> Could i join? i will be testing 6th January :D ...
> 
> this is my first cycle of TTC after coming off cerazette on the 4th of this month, AF has been and gone already.. and using opk's now :)
> 
> C xxx

yeah sure hun wc ...GL :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

lamago said:


> I'll just be testing January 16th as i just got a BFN. Can i please join?

hi Lamago wc an GL :thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## monogoddess

Hey im just new but thought i would join in the fun :thumbup:

Anyways due to test on 4th Jan 

Good luck to everyone in their 2ww x


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> SMEP is going well and started my OPK's yesterday a very faint line so hoping to start seeing it getting darker :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: ladies

Good luck to you!!! We've _almost_ stuck to the SMEP. I've managed to keep at the 2x/ day OPK testing. They were relatively constant and then got lighter yesterday (not due to too much water)... hoping it's dip in LH I've seen on LH charts, right before the surge (like this one: https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/luteal.htm). Trying not to get too excited, but it is now CD 12 for me with somewhat regular ~28 day cycles :)

And just so I don't get accused of getting "caught up in all of this info we find online," again - here's a more scientifically sound reference for the LH graph over the course of a cycle with the apparent "dip" I'm referring to: https://www.nature.com/neuro/journal/v8/n6/fig_tab/nn0605-697_F1.html



monogoddess said:


> Hey im just new but thought i would join in the fun :thumbup:
> 
> Anyways due to test on 4th Jan
> 
> Good luck to everyone in their 2ww x

I'm also scheduled to test on the 4th of Jan! Though, I have no faith that I'll hold out that long... will likely test before then, but that's still my "official" date meaning any BFNs before that - I don't count them!


----------



## Oasis717

ClandestineTX said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> SMEP is going well and started my OPK's yesterday a very faint line so hoping to start seeing it getting darker :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: ladies
> 
> Good luck to you!!! We've _almost_ stuck to the SMEP. I've managed to keep at the 2x/ day OPK testing. They were relatively constant and then got lighter yesterday (not due to too much water)... hoping it's dip in LH I've seen on LH charts, right before the surge (like this one: https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/luteal.htm). Trying not to get too excited, but it is now CD 12 for me with somewhat regular ~28 day cycles :)
> 
> And just so I don't get accused of getting "caught up in all of this info we find online," again - here's a more scientifically sound reference for the LH graph over the course of a cycle with the apparent "dip" I'm referring to: https://www.nature.com/neuro/journal/v8/n6/fig_tab/nn0605-697_F1.html
> 
> 
> 
> monogoddess said:
> 
> 
> Hey im just new but thought i would join in the fun :thumbup:
> 
> Anyways due to test on 4th Jan
> 
> Good luck to everyone in their 2ww xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm also scheduled to test on the 4th of Jan! Though, I have no faith that I'll hold out that long... will likely test before then, but that's still my "official" date meaning any BFNs before that - I don't count them!Click to expand...

 I tested today and got my darkest line yet although not quite positive so perhaps my lighter test last night was a dip? Id never heard of that so thanks as I was a bit confused:)


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oasis717 said:


> I tested today and got my darkest line yet although not quite positive so perhaps my lighter test last night was a dip? Id never heard of that so thanks as I was a bit confused:)

The most likely explanation is if you've had a lot to drink and diluted your urine (and the LH in it)... unless you're sure your fluid intake was relatively constant to other tests and you're testing near the same time every day. If you look at the charts in my previous post, over the course of a cycle the LH level starts out somewhat level/ever so gradually increasing in the follicular phase and then has a small dip a day or two before the surge. I've been looking at every possible detail to try to get pregnant this cycle (life outside, we'd be better off having a baby sooner than later). Because there's such a huge range in surges (some are < 12 hours, whereas others are 3+ days) and ovulation can be 9-48 hours after the surge - I've been testing twice a day and looking for trends in the natural fluctuation of LH levels throughout the cycle. It's something I may not have noticed if I wasn't testing so frequently and examining them with respect to each other. I'm basically trying to see if this pans out as advance warning of the surge - and it seems consistent with my body, so far. Had the lighter tests both times yesterday and started having a lot of watery CM late afternoon (which is from the rise in estrogen which is consistent with pre-surge dip in LH) - and BBT was at it's lowest so far this cycle (still a good sign that O is on the way). Not testing today for a few more hours (I test ~1pm and 10pm CST), but think there's good reason to believe it's _almost_ surge time. Definitely not missing any opportunity to have sex, as I'm worried that if we wait for the surge, it could be too late (depending on the length of one's surge and how quickly an egg is released afterwards, also it takes a bit for the sperm to make it to the Fallopian tube to await the egg's release).


----------



## Oasis717

I tested 2 hours later than normal at 10 pm last night rather than 8 pm, I've also been testing twice a day at 2pm and 8 pm, I thought I might of missed my surge until getting the darker result in todays test, because I don't temp I'm reliant on the opks and the cm which has slowly been increasing over the last three days as had the opks slowly been getting darker over the last 3 days too. My DH thinks I worry too much as we have bd since cd 8 when AF left and upped bd in fertile period but for some reason it makes me feel better to get that positive opk even though i know that a positive opk is not proof of ovulation and only tells of lh surge. I think I will def start temping am I not successful this cycle as it seems you get a much clearer picture with that. Thanks for the info much appreciated x


----------



## monogoddess

ClandestineTX said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> SMEP is going well and started my OPK's yesterday a very faint line so hoping to start seeing it getting darker :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monogoddess said:
> 
> 
> Hey im just new but thought i would join in the fun :thumbup:
> 
> Anyways due to test on 4th Jan
> 
> Good luck to everyone in their 2ww xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm also scheduled to test on the 4th of Jan! Though, I have no faith that I'll hold out that long... will likely test before then, but that's still my "official" date meaning any BFNs before that - I don't count them!Click to expand...

Hey ClandestineTX im not going to test before the 4th its a hard long wait but im going to resist it lol :) Are you using opk? Im suing clear blue opk got a smiley face today at 12pm but already dtd this morning and 2 days before so gonny dtd again tonite :happydance: and then again tomorrow morning, I'm sounding a bit obsessed arnt it lol :dohh:


----------



## monogoddess

meant to ask ClandestineTX are you ttc no1? x


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oasis717 said:


> I tested 2 hours later than normal at 10 pm last night rather than 8 pm, I've also been testing twice a day at 2pm and 8 pm, I thought I might of missed my surge until getting the darker result in todays test, because I don't temp I'm reliant on the opks and the cm which has slowly been increasing over the last three days as had the opks slowly been getting darker over the last 3 days too. My DH thinks I worry too much as we have bd since cd 8 when AF left and upped bd in fertile period but for some reason it makes me feel better to get that positive opk even though i know that a positive opk is not proof of ovulation and only tells of lh surge. I think I will def start temping am I not successful this cycle as it seems you get a much clearer picture with that. Thanks for the info much appreciated x

If you had a change from gradually getting darker, then the freakish light one, before it getting darker again that could very well be the pre-surge! 

I was doing NOTHING to track cycles, insistent on doing this casually, until we decided it was much better to have a baby sooner than later - then I started doing EVERYTHING. I like the reassurance the temps give, in combination with the OPKs - so if it doesn't work this cycle, I'll know for sure if the timing was right or not. My last cycle (first full one off birth control) was just really weird and want to be sure what's going on. Especially after I put the time-frames for this and that together - e.g. time of surge and time between surge and ovulation; never mind time for sperm to reach Fallopian tube, etc. Seems we're all better off maximizing our chances just before the surge, in addition to during and a smidge afterwards. I feel like there should be a handbook for this! And we were definitely all lied to during sex ed, when they made it seem so easy to get pregnant!


----------



## ClandestineTX

monogoddess said:


> Hey ClandestineTX im not going to test before the 4th its a hard long wait but im going to resist it lol :) Are you using opk? Im suing clear blue opk got a smiley face today at 12pm but already dtd this morning and 2 days before so gonny dtd again tonite :happydance: and then again tomorrow morning, I'm sounding a bit obsessed arnt it lol :dohh:




monogoddess said:


> meant to ask ClandestineTX are you ttc no1? x

Yes, we are ttc #1. I'm only testing early, because I'm really treating this like the most awesome experiment ever. I'm a scientific researcher, by trade, and when we were not doing awesome treating this as a casual thing, decided to go all out and track via qualitative OPKs (non-digital that give a relative idea of not just if LH is there, but how much) and BBTs. Since the minimum for a positive HPT is 10 DPO, I'll likely start at 9 DPO (to get a negative baseline), first. Since my next cycle is due to start the 3rd or 4th and there's questionable accuracy for early detection - I'm not letting any negative before the 4th get to me, if that makes sense. My husband and I also understand that we risk detecting a chemical pregnancy this way, but agreed we could live with that. 

From the research I've read, eggs start to disintegrate 12-24 hours after release if not fertilized and it's better to have sperm waiting for the egg when it's released. With that in mind, your BD doesn't sound obsessive to me, it sounds like it may be effective!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Crazy... I decided to use OPKs and temp this month because I have teeny, pink-colored mid-cycle spotting... what I thought was "ovulation" spotting. Last cycle we were all over each other for a few days around it and the only possible explanation I had for no BFP was that I was mistaking the signals. For me, my "ovulation spotting" is NOT from ovulation. It is definitely the rise in estrogen which comes before the LH surge. Saw spotting about a half hour ago, when I went to test and my OPK is still definitely negative. Part 1 of experiment = success! Now, just to find out when I do actually ovulate and whether or not we can get a BFP for New Years!


----------



## Oasis717

It's def fascinating stuff Clandestine:)


----------



## monogoddess

ClandestineTX said:


> monogoddess said:
> 
> 
> Hey ClandestineTX im not going to test before the 4th its a hard long wait but im going to resist it lol :) Are you using opk? Im suing clear blue opk got a smiley face today at 12pm but already dtd this morning and 2 days before so gonny dtd again tonite :happydance: and then again tomorrow morning, I'm sounding a bit obsessed arnt it lol :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monogoddess said:
> 
> 
> meant to ask ClandestineTX are you ttc no1? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, we are ttc #1. I'm only testing early, because I'm really treating this like the most awesome experiment ever. I'm a scientific researcher, by trade, and when we were not doing awesome treating this as a casual thing, decided to go all out and track via qualitative OPKs (non-digital that give a relative idea of not just if LH is there, but how much) and BBTs. Since the minimum for a positive HPT is 10 DPO, I'll likely start at 9 DPO (to get a negative baseline), first. Since my next cycle is due to start the 3rd or 4th and there's questionable accuracy for early detection - I'm not letting any negative before the 4th get to me, if that makes sense. My husband and I also understand that we risk detecting a chemical pregnancy this way, but agreed we could live with that.
> 
> From the research I've read, eggs start to disintegrate 12-24 hours after release if not fertilized and it's better to have sperm waiting for the egg when it's released. With that in mind, your BD doesn't sound obsessive to me, it sounds like it may be effective!Click to expand...

Wow you are really into research, im the same as you we are serious too about making a baby and i need it to happen sooner than later as getting older we had a mmc 18 months ago and it was devastating! So that is prob why I'm not wanting to test too early etc cause i know i will start to worry and i dont want to be stressed or that....I read in your earlier post about school ed telling us fibs, i feel the same you know i am actually mad about it i was scare mongered into thinking if you do it once u will get pg what a load of you know what i know some ppl do get pg quick but the way u get it drummed into you u think it will happen stright away and it just aint the case all the time....:growlmad: my friend been ttc for 3 years, thank god it isnt me i would be freaking and tearing my hair out!!! sorry im just sounding like a mad woman now ha ha :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

monogoddess said:


> Wow you are really into research, im the same as you we are serious too about making a baby and i need it to happen sooner than later as getting older we had a mmc 18 months ago and it was devastating! So that is prob why I'm not wanting to test too early etc cause i know i will start to worry and i dont want to be stressed or that....I read in your earlier post about school ed telling us fibs, i feel the same you know i am actually mad about it i was scare mongered into thinking if you do it once u will get pg what a load of you know what i know some ppl do get pg quick but the way u get it drummed into you u think it will happen stright away and it just aint the case all the time....:growlmad: my friend been ttc for 3 years, thank god it isnt me i would be freaking and tearing my hair out!!! sorry im just sounding like a mad woman now ha ha :)

Would you believe I knew nothing about any of this before Oct? LOL! When researching is what you do... you can't help yourself, at least I can't help myself! 

If I didn't know better, I'd think the sex ed programs were paid for by the pharmaceutical companies. I've learned a lot about non-hormonal birth control in my ttc journey, too, and think there's not enough money in the world to convince me to toy with my hormones ever again! I also cannot imagine trying for 3 years, though I know there are women on here who've been trying longer. I nearly lost it last month and wanted assurance that we were doing all we could this time around (hence, the BBT and OPKs).


----------



## monogoddess

ClandestineTX said:


> monogoddess said:
> 
> 
> Wow you are really into research, im the same as you we are serious too about making a baby and i need it to happen sooner than later as getting older we had a mmc 18 months ago and it was devastating! So that is prob why I'm not wanting to test too early etc cause i know i will start to worry and i dont want to be stressed or that....I read in your earlier post about school ed telling us fibs, i feel the same you know i am actually mad about it i was scare mongered into thinking if you do it once u will get pg what a load of you know what i know some ppl do get pg quick but the way u get it drummed into you u think it will happen stright away and it just aint the case all the time....:growlmad: my friend been ttc for 3 years, thank god it isnt me i would be freaking and tearing my hair out!!! sorry im just sounding like a mad woman now ha ha :)
> 
> Would you believe I knew nothing about any of this before Oct? LOL! When researching is what you do... you can't help yourself, at least I can't help myself!
> 
> If I didn't know better, I'd think the sex ed programs were paid for by the pharmaceutical companies. I've learned a lot about non-hormonal birth control in my ttc journey, too, and think there's not enough money in the world to convince me to toy with my hormones ever again! I also cannot imagine trying for 3 years, though I know there are women on here who've been trying longer. I nearly lost it last month and wanted assurance that we were doing all we could this time around (hence, the BBT and OPKs).Click to expand...

Yeah im the same didnt know too much about it either till i really looked into it like couple months ago. I actually was stupid enough to think if we BD 14 days after AF then we will be pg - how wrong am i :wacko: I was thinking DTD once without protection and that could do it, yeah right there is only a small window each month and even with the window on 20% of getting PG. On the bright side we can have fun in the process, and it is quite interesting like you say :thumbup::thumbup: 3 years is too long its a shame i know som ppl on here longer hopefully it will happen soon for us all x :hugs:


----------



## LockandKey

Does anyone else get AF like cramps around OV time? I've been experiencing this for a few days now


----------



## Mimzy3

LockandKey said:


> Does anyone else get AF like cramps around OV time? I've been experiencing this for a few days now

Yes I do, I think its "normal"


----------



## Sasha14

LockandKey said:


> Does anyone else get AF like cramps around OV time? I've been experiencing this for a few days now

Yeah I do. Last month I actually felt the egg burst from the follicle. Sounds weird I know. I was walking at work and had a sharp popping feeling in my left ovary. It actually stopped me in my tracks and then a second later was gone. I had an ultra sound that night and the tech said "oh you just ovulated from your left ovary recently ".


----------



## LockandKey

was it kind of like a tiny pricking pain, like stabbing almost in one localized area, but more annoying than painful? Because now that you mentioned it, and we are talking about the same thing, I think my eggy may have been released earlier today :happydance: oh, in that case I should get right onto BDing


----------



## lamago

Yeah, I think I feel that too.


----------



## Twag

Clandestine thank you for all the very interesting information :thumbup:

I also feel when I go I get a sharp pain down there - I think when you are TTC you become more atuned to your body as I never noticed before :shrug:

Also I agree about them lying to you at school I understand some people catch really quickly but I was left with the impression that it was so easy to get pregnant but really it is not :nope:

:dust: ladies I hope we all get some good news for the New Year :dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Ladies I wondered what you thought of my opks, I ran out and assumed I ovulated yest as per ff but DH bought me some more, a bit better than the ics I've been using, the top test is from 9pm last night and the bottom test is from 10am this morning. I was going to test after 1pm today but I have to go out. I think the bottom test is positive? If it is when day do I take as ovulation day does anyone know xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0602.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## tulip11

Oasis717 said:


> Ladies I wondered what you thought of my opks, I ran out and assumed I ovulated yest as per ff but DH bought me some more, a bit better than the ics I've been using, the top test is from 9pm last night and the bottom test is from 10am this morning. I was going to test after 1pm today but I have to go out. I think the bottom test is positive? If it is when day do I take as ovulation day does anyone know xx

yeah the bottom test is + hun..:happydance:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks tulip, I thought it was but irl there was tiny missing bits of dye. Xxx


----------



## Wishin4Babi

So am on cd1 test jan 15 bfp for 2013


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Sorry the :witch: caught up with you :dust: for this cycle and a 2013 bfp

That looks positive to me Oasis :thumbup:


----------



## hannahxc

yup ovulation pains dull pain on one side really annoying, and dunno about ou gals but my bbs are killing me from yesterday take a look at my chart i deffo think im ovulating and got the darkest ever opk this morning :D


----------



## Twag

I am still awaiting to Ovulate following the SMEP plan so come on eggy


----------



## Pampas

I am also still wainting to ovulate, hopefully tomorrow! For me af is due Jan 6, lets see if I can wait until then to test!!


----------



## ZombieKitten

I'm sitting here on CD8 and my week is seriously just dragging by! Ugh! I havent even bothered with OPK's just yet. I have my CBFM all set up and I think I'll start testing on CD12 (I would start CD11 but we'll be visiting family that day) I really hope I dont miss it! But if I wake up that morning and I have a temp drop, I'm bringing my CBFM with me I'll just hide it in my purse! :haha:


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks Twag, I was hoping it was positive:) xx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Hello I hope you don't mind me joining ur thread...I was part of one last month and then AF showed up and got kind of down but I'm back now and am on CD16. I have longer cycles and believe I'll be testing about Jan 4-5.


----------



## Amcolecchi

I am due the 5th but trying not to test until 2 days after.,.I hate seeing the BFN...BUT good luck to you!! And is that your puppy? I have a miniature Dachshund too and I just love them!!!



Ellie Bean said:


> Hello I hope you don't mind me joining ur thread...I was part of one last month and then AF showed up and got kind of down but I'm back now and am on CD16. I have longer cycles and believe I'll be testing about Jan 4-5.


----------



## Wishing4long

Can you add me? I am new here and will be testing January 11 2013


----------



## MrsLemon

Hiya can I join Im due to test on the 4th :D 

hoping for amazing luck on my first month... eeek


----------



## Sasha14

LockandKey said:


> was it kind of like a tiny pricking pain, like stabbing almost in one localized area, but more annoying than painful? Because now that you mentioned it, and we are talking about the same thing, I think my eggy may have been released earlier today :happydance: oh, in that case I should get right onto BDing

It wasn't pricking for me. It actually felt like a little balloon popped in there lol! After the pop it was a sharp localized stabbing and was gone after a second.


----------



## Bellydreams

Hey ladies joining you for the new year and onto lots of BFPs!!

I'll be testing 19th Jan!


----------



## koj518

Hey tulip - I'm expecting my AF to show in the next day or two. Could you put me down for Jan 21 as my next test date? 

Thanks!!


----------



## clynn11

Put me down for the 20th! Hoping for a BFP for everyone!!!!!


----------



## zelly1

Hi ladies. How r we?

Cd12 for me. Neg opks. Should o in next week

Gl xx


----------



## Twag

CD10 for me still no +ve OPK but having ewcm hoping to see a +ve in the coming days and then hoping for a quick TWW

:dust: good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## MrsLemon

Had a clear blue smiley face at around 11 last night we DTD yesterday afternoon and today at lunch time so according to an app on my phone it could be a Christmas Day implantation would be lovely hopefully done enough I'm quite nervous on my first two week wait :)


----------



## Twag

Still nothing on the OPK shouldn't I at least be seeing a faint line?? I have ewcm :shrug:

well I will do another at 4pm see if any change :wacko:


----------



## tulip11

clynn11 said:


> Put me down for the 20th! Hoping for a BFP for everyone!!!!!

hi Clynn11 wc and thanks for joining us...GL :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

Wishing4long said:


> Can you add me? I am new here and will be testing January 11 2013

wc and GL :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ellie Bean

Amcolecchi said:


> I am due the 5th but trying not to test until 2 days after.,.I hate seeing the BFN...BUT good luck to you!! And is that your puppy? I have a miniature Dachshund too and I just love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ellie Bean said:
> 
> 
> Hello I hope you don't mind me joining ur thread...I was part of one last month and then AF showed up and got kind of down but I'm back now and am on CD16. I have longer cycles and believe I'll be testing about Jan 4-5.Click to expand...

I totally understand when u see the BFN its discouraging! Yes that's my miniature dachshund she just turned 2


----------



## Ellie Bean

Also good luck to you too!


----------



## ClandestineTX

zelly1 said:


> Hi ladies. How r we?
> 
> Cd12 for me. Neg opks. Should o in next week
> 
> Gl xx

CD 14 here, OPKs were really light the last two days, though I had brief spotting on CD 12, hoping OPKs get darker (like TODAY!!!)... DH has a nasty cold that I think I'm starting to get, as well. Hoping it does not delay ovulation, as everything else is looking so promising this cycle! 

Fingers crossed that those of us waiting to ovulate get our eggs, soon!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> Still nothing on the OPK shouldn't I at least be seeing a faint line?? I have ewcm :shrug:
> 
> well I will do another at 4pm see if any change :wacko:

Mine are doing the same, but the LH charts I found (showing LH over a cycle) do show a decrease right before the surge. I'm in the same boat as you, impatiently waiting for the OPKs... keeping bases covered, despite DH's cold and my early cold symptoms... and trying not to freak out that illness (and subsequent stress) may delay it entirely!

Keep us posted on your 4 pm test, and fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Twag

OK a question as I am new to OPK's I am CD10 so I generally O around CD14 when should I start seeing something on my OPK?? so far nothing :shrug:

4pm test still nothing :shrug: it is so frustrating!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> OK a question as I am new to OPK's I am CD10 so I generally O around CD14 when should I start seeing something on my OPK?? so far nothing :shrug:
> 
> 4pm test still nothing :shrug: it is so frustrating!!

I've read different numbers, overlapping the various ranges I've seen published - the surge can be 9-48 hours pre-o. If you're "due" to o on CD 14, I wouldn't expect it to be positive before CD 11-12... and could be as late as CD 13, depending on how long your surge is (those can be 12 hours to 3+ days!). Also remember, no one's o day is constant... so I'd keep testing (and practicing in the bedroom), but definitely wouldn't get discouraged yet. 

I do feel your frustration... I have a 28 day cycle... am CD 14 today. As of last night, still NOTHING on OPKs (actually was lighter on CD 12-13 than days prior, which I've seen is normal pre-surge LH). I know it's still on the way, as my temps are still gradually dropping and my CM is getting more fertile... but ready (mentally) to O already!!!


----------



## Twag

Thanks :thumbup: :hugs: I am temping too so as my temps are still low and having been charting for nearly 2 years now I know my O date is always roughly CD14 couple of times CD15 just I do not normally do the OPK's 

OK so just keep on POAS and :sex: I guess :haha: COME ON EGGY

:dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> Thanks :thumbup: :hugs: I am temping too so as my temps are still low and having been charting for nearly 2 years now I know my O date is always roughly CD14 couple of times CD15 just I do not normally do the OPK's
> 
> OK so just keep on POAS and :sex: I guess :haha: COME ON EGGY
> 
> :dust:

Very welcome - and YES to your whole last line!!!


----------



## Twag

I hope Santa brings me some Baby dust this Christmas and you also :dust:


----------



## Mimzy3

I am CD 7 and had a faint line yesterday on OPK last month didn't Ov till CD30 but I took Soy Isoflavones 1-5 in hopes to move my O date up. Praying my O comes between dec 22-Jan2 while hubby is home, otherwise we miss out till Feb.:cry: 

Anyone have an experience or input?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mimzy3 said:


> I am CD 7 and had a faint line yesterday on OPK last month didn't Ov till CD30 but I took Soy Isoflavones 1-5 in hopes to move my O date up. Praying my O comes between dec 22-Jan2 while hubby is home, otherwise we miss out till Feb.:cry:
> 
> Anyone have an experience or input?

I know nothing about things that can move up an O day (except maybe Clomid?), though the faint line on a OPK is normal and unfortunately, still negative. I'm a little concerned with OPKs, as this is my first month using them. I have read that some women never get a "true" positive (as dark or darker than the control line), though I imagine they get darker around surge time, vs non-surge time - and why I'm testing daily until I see evidence of a surge having come and gone, regardless of how dark the band is. I don't know how long your cycles are, but my math says you're hubby will be home CD 9 - CD 19, which for most women seems like a good range for him to be accessible! Good luck to you!


----------



## Mimzy3

ClandestineTX said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> I am CD 7 and had a faint line yesterday on OPK last month didn't Ov till CD30 but I took Soy Isoflavones 1-5 in hopes to move my O date up. Praying my O comes between dec 22-Jan2 while hubby is home, otherwise we miss out till Feb.:cry:
> 
> Anyone have an experience or input?
> 
> I know nothing about things that can move up an O day (except maybe Clomid?), though the faint line on a OPK is normal and unfortunately, still negative. I'm a little concerned with OPKs, as this is my first month using them. I have read that some women never get a "true" positive (as dark or darker than the control line), though I imagine they get darker around surge time, vs non-surge time - and why I'm testing daily until I see evidence of a surge having come and gone, regardless of how dark the band is. I don't know how long your cycles are, but my math says you're hubby will be home CD 9 - CD 19, which for most women seems like a good range for him to be accessible! Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Soy Isoflavones is 'supposed' to be the natural Clomid. I know a faint line is still negative I'm just hoping I'm making some progress. I used OPKs for the first time last month and had a hard time determining what was an actual positive as well. But what I learned is for me it gets as dark as the control but I don't actually Ov until it is darker than the control line. The more expensive ones Clear Blue digital (with the smileys) give you a better idea when youre just starting to use OPKs. I paired them with my cheapy ones to figure out what indeed was a positive for me. Thanks for the luck and same to you!! :D


----------



## Oasis717

I was due to ovulate on tues 18th cd 14, I saw a gradual darkening over the weekend and beginning of the week on my opks apart from one test which was lighter then they started to darken again, I got my first positive yesterday at 10am then another positive in the afternoon. By this morning I'm back to a neg again so am hoping I ovulated today and I'm right on track, still got lots of cm today x


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mimzy3 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> I am CD 7 and had a faint line yesterday on OPK last month didn't Ov till CD30 but I took Soy Isoflavones 1-5 in hopes to move my O date up. Praying my O comes between dec 22-Jan2 while hubby is home, otherwise we miss out till Feb.:cry:
> 
> Anyone have an experience or input?
> 
> I know nothing about things that can move up an O day (except maybe Clomid?), though the faint line on a OPK is normal and unfortunately, still negative. I'm a little concerned with OPKs, as this is my first month using them. I have read that some women never get a "true" positive (as dark or darker than the control line), though I imagine they get darker around surge time, vs non-surge time - and why I'm testing daily until I see evidence of a surge having come and gone, regardless of how dark the band is. I don't know how long your cycles are, but my math says you're hubby will be home CD 9 - CD 19, which for most women seems like a good range for him to be accessible! Good luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Soy Isoflavones is 'supposed' to be the natural Clomid. I know a faint line is still negative I'm just hoping I'm making some progress. I used OPKs for the first time last month and had a hard time determining what was an actual positive as well. But what I learned is for me it gets as dark as the control but I don't actually Ov until it is darker than the control line. The more expensive ones Clear Blue digital (with the smileys) give you a better idea when youre just starting to use OPKs. I paired them with my cheapy ones to figure out what indeed was a positive for me. Thanks for the luck and same to you!! :DClick to expand...

I don't think I should experiment with soy, because I have hypothyroidism and know soy can interfere with thyroid medication/function. I hope it works for you, though! 

I started with the OPKs early (CD 8) and will basically use them twice a day this entire cycle and I've kept them, so I can see what my normal variation looks like. Cheaper version of the same you did with the digital for comparison! My 1 pm test was the darkest I've seen yet, so here's hoping my surge is finally creeping up... already told DH not to let work stress him out too much today, as his services are required when he gets home!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oasis717 said:


> I was due to ovulate on tues 18th cd 14, I saw a gradual darkening over the weekend and beginning of the week on my opks apart from one test which was lighter then they started to darken again, I got my first positive yesterday at 10am then another positive in the afternoon. By this morning I'm back to a neg again so am hoping I ovulated today and I'm right on track, still got lots of cm today x

I'm excited for you!!! Do you track your temps, too? And if so, do you keep at it until after they've risen? 

We're planning on working at our BFP, until I'm sure my temps are up (FF says 3 consecutive higher temps are what confirm ovulation)... likely over-doing it just a bit, but DH will not complain about 3 extra days of trying!


----------



## Oasis717

Haha no my DH is also very enthusiastic re overtrying! Thanks Clandestine:) no i dont temp i wish i did as i know its the most accurate way! If im not successful this cycle will def start temping. We upped bd since yest and today also and will tomorrow just to be sure:) as the smep method never worked for me, both times I have been pregnant this year were as a result of lots of bd so I guess what works for some doesn't work for everyone! I'm lucky in that DH works from home atm, makes things a bit easier! Xx


----------



## jessthemess

Count me in for January 2013!

I should be Oing next week, testing sometime after January 12th, my birthday incidentally. :)


----------



## LockandKey

*sigh* is it the first yet?


----------



## Oasis717

Lol lockandkey I know how you feel, it seems so far away, I'm also testing 1st :)


----------



## jessthemess

LockandKey said:


> *sigh* is it the first yet?

Haha :)


----------



## ZombieKitten

zelly1 said:


> Hi ladies. How r we?
> 
> Cd12 for me. Neg opks. Should o in next week
> 
> Gl xx

CD9, my CBFM reads low. DH and I will be :sex: every morning til I get that :bfp: !! :haha: I am still "planning" to test on Jan 10th, but those plans may change depending when this stubborn little eggy decides to show :winkwink:


----------



## Sasha14

Hi ladies! I have a question I'm hoping some of you can help me with. So, I used the Monistat one day ovule on Tuesday night before bed for a minor yeast infection I got from antibiotics. I read somewhere that it stays in the vagina for several days and some forums have said it WON'T harm sperm and others have said it will. I'm not due to O until Wednesday or so. Do you ladies think it it will be out of me enough by Wednesday? And have any of you heard about it harming sperm?


----------



## Skyler2014

Finally got my positive opk so I guess it's a 30 day cycle, or at least this month it is. So my iPhone period app was bang on on its ovulation prediction if I do ovulate tomorrow.


----------



## zelly1

Finally getting some colour in opk. Should get darker next few days. I hope so


----------



## jessthemess

I'm jealous! I want to see some color in my OPKs very much!


----------



## zelly1

jessthemess said:


> I'm jealous! I want to see some color in my OPKs very much!

I'm sure they will soon for you. Last cycle I had nothing for ages then bit colour then I thought was positive. They then got lighter then next day boom defo positive the day before defo wasn't. 

What CD r u? X


----------



## ZombieKitten

jessthemess said:


> I'm jealous! I want to see some color in my OPKs very much!

I'm with Jess! Hopefully I get some really strong Opks this month! Dust to us!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Twag

Me too I want to start being some colour in my OPK's and not just the damn test line :haha:

my temp dropped slightly today from 36.38 to 36.22 so maybe pre-o dip??? :shrug:


----------



## ZombieKitten

Twag said:


> Me too I want to start being some colour in my OPK's and not just the damn test line :haha:
> 
> my temp dropped slightly today from 36.38 to 36.22 so maybe pre-o dip??? :shrug:

Ohhhh temp drops are always nice to see!!do u have a link to your chart?? I'll have to check out your TTC journal! I love updates!! :haha:


----------



## Twag

Thanks but it is a pre-O temp dip so I am sure it is nothing to be excited about :haha:

I have a link to my journal & FF in my siggy the big green one with CD11 will take you to my chart :thumbup:

:flower:


----------



## ClandestineTX

zelly1 said:


> Finally getting some colour in opk. Should get darker next few days. I hope so

I hope you get your positive SOON!



jessthemess said:


> I'm jealous! I want to see some color in my OPKs very much!




ZombieKitten said:


> jessthemess said:
> 
> 
> I'm jealous! I want to see some color in my OPKs very much!
> 
> I'm with Jess! Hopefully I get some really strong Opks this month! Dust to us!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...




Twag said:


> Me too I want to start being some colour in my OPK's and not just the damn test line :haha:
> 
> my temp dropped slightly today from 36.38 to 36.22 so maybe pre-o dip??? :shrug:

I'm with you other three ladies... still nothing impressive on the OPKs and temps still low. On CD 15, here, with usual 27-28 day cycles. I'm ready whenever the egg decides to show and grateful that my husband will be home for four days straight starting tomorrow... timing could be perfect... Good luck to us all!!! 

I think I just figured out how to get the "code" for my chart... now, just need to remember how to change my signature line! 

Test link for chart here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40e0d1


----------



## ClandestineTX

And if anyone knows how to get permission to use HTML in the signature line, please let me know - the box at the bottom of the sig edit page says "permissions" and re: HTML, mine says "no" - Twag, how were you able to use it for yours???


----------



## ClandestineTX

HA!!! I don't know what bbCode Code is, but it worked!!!!


----------



## Twag

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Mimzy3

OPK line was a little darker today woohoo hoping to keep progressing over the weekend!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Good Luck Mimzy3!!! I still have about an hour and a half before my first test today... so hoping I'll be right on your heels!


----------



## Mimzy3

ClandestineTX said:


> Good Luck Mimzy3!!! I still have about an hour and a half before my first test today... so hoping I'll be right on your heels!

Good Luck!! Let us know :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Good lawd... what's a girl gotta do to get a positive OPK? Because, apparently, I'm not doing it... my husband will be thrilled, as it means there's still no end in sight for his "services," but I just want to see ONE positive OPK!!!


----------



## Skyler2014

I didn't get mine until cd16. Started testing CD11. Cd17. Probably ovulating today!


----------



## ClandestineTX

babyrogers said:


> I didn't get mine until cd16. Started testing CD11. Cd17. Probably ovulating today!

That's comforting, really. I know normal for a ~28 day cycle can be up to CD 18, but I want it NOW :) I hope you catch yours!


----------



## Skyler2014

Haha I know the feeling. I wanted that opk to be positive so bad and then when it finally was I was ecstatic lol.


----------



## Bellydreams

Waiting for AF to finish and alcohol is my friend!!! Hehe cocktail hour! I don't miss it while I'm not drinking but last two days it has been nice to chill with hubby and a drinkypoo! Here's to waiting for AF to go and ovulation to begin!!!


----------



## jessthemess

ClandestineTX said:


> Good lawd... what's a girl gotta do to get a positive OPK? Because, apparently, I'm not doing it... my husband will be thrilled, as it means there's still no end in sight for his "services," but I just want to see ONE positive OPK!!!

Ahaha mine is the same! He'd be happy if we ovulated year round so we could BD this much all of the time lol

I had the beginning of a positive yesterday, though someone said it might be as dark as it will get. I posted it in the OPK gallery if anyone wants to give their opinion but I also plan to retest later this morning and afternoon.


----------



## zelly1

Hi ladies. Opk getting lighter. Hopefully get darker again xx


----------



## Lillyl

Hi can somebody give me the link for december testing thread please


----------



## ZombieKitten

only on CD11 but I had quite the temp drop this morning. took an OPK with fmu (because unfortunately I wont be home later) but it wasn't quite positive. I'll take another OPK later on this evening once we get home. I didn't think I would ovulate so soon so I'm not quite sure if this was an inaccurate reading due to maybe a bad nights sleep/lack of sleep... or if indeed i'm ovulating. Guess all I can do is keep my FX. How are all you other ladies doing?


----------



## tulip11

Lillyl said:


> Hi can somebody give me the link for december testing thread please

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/1375669-december-testing-thread-17-bfps.html


----------



## ClandestineTX

jessthemess said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> Good lawd... what's a girl gotta do to get a positive OPK? Because, apparently, I'm not doing it... my husband will be thrilled, as it means there's still no end in sight for his "services," but I just want to see ONE positive OPK!!!
> 
> Ahaha mine is the same! He'd be happy if we ovulated year round so we could BD this much all of the time lol
> 
> I had the beginning of a positive yesterday, though someone said it might be as dark as it will get. I posted it in the OPK gallery if anyone wants to give their opinion but I also plan to retest later this morning and afternoon.Click to expand...

Can you repost it here (or at least a link to it)? Never search the OPK gallery, wouldn't know how!


----------



## jessthemess

Yep!
https://s13.postimage.org/t16jtmpl3/image.jpg


So I just took another one this morning, like Zombiekitten, with FMU and it was almost nearly as dark. I plan to wake the Mr. up for some BD and then take another OPK around 2:00 pm this afternoon and see if it looks any different. Whether it does or not, we'll probably BD again this afternoon or evening just to be safe. 

I did not have a BBT dip. It was normal and in range. I went back to sleep for like four more hours after, it's winter vacation y'allll, and then retook my temp for the heck of it and it had spiked. I know that doesn't mean much since it was hours after my normal test time but it puts a sense of urgency there!


It's very weird, for the first time, to know I have a good chance I'm ovulating right now, the husband is all excited, but I just keep sitting here thinking, come on eggy! Catch that sperm and then hunker down!!!!


Zombie kitten I also ovulated early if today/last night was when I really O'ed. I'm not set to ovulate till the 27th according to FF.


----------



## jessthemess

babyrogers said:


> Haha I know the feeling. I wanted that opk to be positive so bad and then when it finally was I was ecstatic lol.

Me too! Feel exactly the same!


----------



## ClandestineTX

I agree your OPK looks promising, despite still being technically "negative" and do know there are women who don't get true positives - is this your first cycle with the OPKs? 
I think the fertility friend guidebook said to look for three days of higher temps, before confirming ovulation, so if your OPK isn't any darker than that - I'd definitely keep at it, until you're reasonably sure you've ovulated with two more days of higher temps. Yours is still MUCH more positive than any of mine! Good luck and hoping for my (even nearly) positive OPK, soon!!!


----------



## jessthemess

ClandestineTX said:


> I agree your OPK looks promising, despite still being technically "negative" and do know there are women who don't get true positives - is this your first cycle with the OPKs?
> I think the fertility friend guidebook said to look for three days of higher temps, before confirming ovulation, so if your OPK isn't any darker than that - I'd definitely keep at it, until you're reasonably sure you've ovulated with two more days of higher temps. Yours is still MUCH more positive than any of mine! Good luck and hoping for my (even nearly) positive OPK, soon!!!

Yes, this is my first cycle using OPKs. Thank you so very much for your opinion! Appreciate it! :)


----------



## Try2findbaby

Hi all af got me today so I've come over from December thread! Should be testing 22nd jan fx! Hope all is good


----------



## zelly1

Hi ladies. Hope ur all ok and ready for Xmas

Took opk and v nearly + should b def + later or tomorrow. We bd last night and this morn and won't get another chance til Xmas day. Fxd we catch that eggie. Have a feeling we won't conceive on our own. If don't this cycle then oh off to drs in new yr x


----------



## zelly1

Hi ladies. Hope ur all ok and ready for Xmas

Took opk and v nearly + should b def + later or tomorrow. We bd last night and this morn and won't get another chance til Xmas day. Fxd we catch that eggie. Have a feeling we won't conceive on our own. If don't this cycle then oh off to drs in new yr x


----------



## rachybaby85

I got my peak today on my first month with cbfm so yey!! So my test date might be a bit earlier than the 12th, fingers crossed :) although dh is hungover today, so letting him nap then will jump him later ha ha


----------



## hannahxc

6dpo sore bbs short tempered and tired anyone with me? xxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

zelly1 said:


> Hi ladies. Hope ur all ok and ready for Xmas
> 
> Took opk and v nearly + should b def + later or tomorrow. We bd last night and this morn and won't get another chance til Xmas day. Fxd we catch that eggie. Have a feeling we won't conceive on our own. If don't this cycle then oh off to drs in new yr x

It sounds like you're covered, good luck to you!

I had an *almost* positive OPK last night, also hoping to have a real positive today or tomorrow!


----------



## Oasis717

Hannah I'm 5 dpo, short tempered and sore bbs, I get pmt about a week before AF but I also get the same with pregnancy symptoms! Hope you get your positive opk soon Clandestinexx


----------



## krikkit

I am testing in january don't have a testing date in mind at mo, but supposedly I ov on xmas day, not doing opks this month as it sent me loopy lol!!


----------



## tulip11

I think so this is positive ...last cycle I also got my first positive opk on cd 13 and again this time first + opk on cd 13....when I took it so both lines were same now after about an hour the test line get darker....
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0963.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## zelly1

ClandestineTX said:


> zelly1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Hope ur all ok and ready for Xmas
> 
> Took opk and v nearly + should b def + later or tomorrow. We bd last night and this morn and won't get another chance til Xmas day. Fxd we catch that eggie. Have a feeling we won't conceive on our own. If don't this cycle then oh off to drs in new yr x
> 
> It sounds like you're covered, good luck to you!
> 
> I had an *almost* positive OPK last night, also hoping to have a real positive today or tomorrow!Click to expand...

Thank. Hope so. Did one at lunch time and was same and did one half hr ago and was light but had drank two cups of tea and can coke. Hopefully + tomorrow. 

Fxd for you + soon x


----------



## zelly1

tulip11 said:


> I think so this is positive ...last cycle I also got my first positive opk on cd 13 and again this time first + opk on cd 13....when I took it so both lines were same now after about an hour the test line get darker....

V positive. Hopefully mine b like that tomorrow x


----------



## tulip11

zelly1 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> I think so this is positive ...last cycle I also got my first positive opk on cd 13 and again this time first + opk on cd 13....when I took it so both lines were same now after about an hour the test line get darker....
> 
> V positive. Hopefully mine b like that tomorrow xClick to expand...

thanks hun...GL :thumbup::hugs: I hope we all ill catch this wicked eggie this time :haha:


----------



## jessthemess

Me too! Hope I caught it and that everyone else does!


----------



## Twag

Got my +ve opk today :happydance: hope we catch that eggy just awaiting for my temps to rise to confirm :thumbup:


----------



## Oasis717

So pleased for you twag:) hope we all catch our eggs!! Xxxxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

tulip11 said:


> I think so this is positive ...last cycle I also got my first positive opk on cd 13 and again this time first + opk on cd 13....when I took it so both lines were same now after about an hour the test line get darker....

THAT'S POSITIVE!!! Good luck to you!!!



zelly1 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zelly1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Hope ur all ok and ready for Xmas
> 
> Took opk and v nearly + should b def + later or tomorrow. We bd last night and this morn and won't get another chance til Xmas day. Fxd we catch that eggie. Have a feeling we won't conceive on our own. If don't this cycle then oh off to drs in new yr x
> 
> It sounds like you're covered, good luck to you!
> 
> I had an *almost* positive OPK last night, also hoping to have a real positive today or tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank. Hope so. Did one at lunch time and was same and did one half hr ago and was light but had drank two cups of tea and can coke. Hopefully + tomorrow.
> 
> Fxd for you + soon xClick to expand...

Thanks, I'm still waiting for my "official" positive... was ready days ago... trying to keep myself busy with re-organizing my house... 



Twag said:


> Got my +ve opk today :happydance: hope we catch that eggy just awaiting for my temps to rise to confirm :thumbup:

Awesome! Great news! Hope your caught yours!


----------



## ZombieKitten

So I think I Oved yesterday which means I will be testing on Jan 5th instead of Jan 10th!!!!! WOOT!!! Still not 100% of ovulation but my chart definitely looks pretty assuring. But for now I'm sticking to Jan 5th for testing! <3


----------



## Duckieshoes

welp! My period is due on the 3 or 4, so I might START testing there, lol!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Hello all - this is my first time posting/joining anything. This is our second month ttc - just got af 2 days ago :-( so starting on month two now. Looking to test around the 19th? My af was four days late this cycle so I'm a little unsure of when she will arrive next month. Good luck all.


----------



## tulip11

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Hello all - this is my first time posting/joining anything. This is our second month ttc - just got af 2 days ago :-( so starting on month two now. Looking to test around the 19th? My af was four days late this cycle so I'm a little unsure of when she will arrive next month. Good luck all.

wc :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Twag

So did one this morning 6.30 positive have a look had pains last night and my temp shot up this morning from 36.17 to 36.40

https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/0f02efb769559adf028be3ccbe4e0463.jpg

What do you think O cd13?


----------



## jessthemess

Twag said:


> So did one this morning 6.30 positive have a look had pains last night and my temp shot up this morning from 36.17 to 36.40
> 
> What do you think O cd13?

That's a good positive for that early in the morning! Awesome! Baby dust!!! x


----------



## Twag

Thanks I did another at 9am and much much fainter 

BABY :dust: ladies & Happy Christmas


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> So did one this morning 6.30 positive have a look had pains last night and my temp shot up this morning from 36.17 to 36.40
> 
> https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/0f02efb769559adf028be3ccbe4e0463.jpg
> 
> What do you think O cd13?

I'm still waking up, so forgive me if this sounds stupid... if you're OPK was positive on CD 14, how'd you O on CD 13? Wouldn't it be CD 15-16?


----------



## Twag

Not a stupid question & since then I actually think I O today but I had the faint lines last night & sharp pains but also pains today! 
I originally thought I had Od last night and was catching the after O surge since this mornings great line it has faded temps will tell

Plus I would not O 15/16 not everyone O 2/3 days after a +ve previous charts when i was just temping before opks showed I O cd14 

We will see :shrug:


----------



## Oasis717

I find it all so confusing, my opks have been positive the last 4 days according to ics but I got my positive on 19th at 10am then again positive later in the day, then neg on the 20th. I didn't use ics on those two days. I used a dearer make. I tried ics from the 21st just to make sure and they've said positive since. I don't know what to make of it. Since yest I've had kind off mild stabbing cramps, either I'm ovulating late or they're implantation pains. AF not due til 1st.


----------



## Oasis717

Ok ladies now I'm completely stumped, I just went to the loo and had lots of ewmc on the tissue, wth? Apparently I'm 6 dpo but I have positive opks, cramps and loads of ewmc. I don't know what to think


----------



## jessthemess

Oasis717 said:


> Ok ladies now I'm completely stumped, I just went to the loo and had lots of ewmc on the tissue, wth? Apparently I'm 6 dpo but I have positive opks, cramps and loads of ewmc. I don't know what to think

Maybe you are Oing later than you think?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oasis717 said:


> I find it all so confusing, my opks have been positive the last 4 days according to ics but I got my positive on 19th at 10am then again positive later in the day, then neg on the 20th. I didn't use ics on those two days. I used a dearer make. I tried ics from the 21st just to make sure and they've said positive since. I don't know what to make of it. Since yest I've had kind off mild stabbing cramps, either I'm ovulating late or they're implantation pains. AF not due til 1st.

My understanding you can get a positive OPK and then not ovulate for any number of reasons (stress, illness, etc.) and if you don't the first time, your body will try again in the same cycle. I'd guess that for whatever reason you didn't ovulate the first time, so your body had a second surge and you might be ovulating now. If I remember correctly, you don't track temps? If you do, your temp would tell you if you actually ovulated after the first surge or not. 

See FAQ #9, here: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html


----------



## tulip11

here it goes second positive opk on cd 14...today I am having uterus cramps on one side ( right ) and lower abdomen cramps as well but no temperature shift :(
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0964.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LockandKey

so many are about to O, but here I am still stuck right in the middle of TWW limbo. 7 days till testing!


----------



## ClandestineTX

tulip11 said:


> here it goes second positive opk on cd 14...today I am having uterus cramps on one side ( right ) and lower abdomen cramps as well but no temperature shift :(

The link I posted above says it can take up to three days to see a temperature shift, so I wouldn't worry yet!


----------



## Skyler2014

I am at three dpo I believe. Could test in ten but waiting two whole weeks or at least, going to try to.


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks ladies, bit worried as I've read some not so encouraging info on ov later, I don't track temps, next cycle will do for def, bit disappointed now as really thought I had ov on cd 15. Oh well we will see I guess xx


----------



## ZombieKitten

Guess my temp shift was a lie. No ovulation yet :( I probably won't ovulate until sometime next week. Guess I won't be testing til January 14th or so. DH's bday is Jan 16th so maybe I will get a nice :bfp: for his birthday present. :) That would be awesome... I can think of a bunch of great gift ideas to surprise him with if I am :)


----------



## Skyler2014

ZombieKitten said:


> Guess my temp shift was a lie. No ovulation yet :( I probably won't ovulate until sometime next week. Guess I won't be testing til January 14th or so. DH's bday is Jan 16th so maybe I will get a nice :bfp: for his birthday present. :) That would be awesome... I can think of a bunch of great gift ideas to surprise him with if I am :)

That would be awesome. I'm hoping I get my BFP on the 7th so I can surprise her on her birthday on the 21st. This will be her first grandchild and she will be ecstatic.


----------



## mnrttcjournal

Hi all,

Guess its time I try this. Can you put me down for Jan 17th?


----------



## zelly1

Hi ladies, hope you all had a lovely xmas and :xmas6: bought you lots of gifts.

Have had my + opk today so exactly when my ticker says. Will test couple times throughout day to see if it gets light. OH woke me up in the night feeling frisky so had sleepy :sex: Will dtd on Friday and had dtd Sat night and sun morning so hopefully well catch the egg. If not OH to Drs in Jan for :spermy: analysis 

Lots of :dust:


----------



## LockandKey

continuing to experience so many signs and symptoms! I have a good feeling about this month :thumbup:


----------



## hannahxc

me too big bbs, cramping and sick to my stomach bleeuugghhhh about twice a day :/ im about 9dpo i reckon xxxx good luck


----------



## Oasis717

I said I wouldn't test early but I have caved! I'm picking up something on an ic, dd and DH have said something is there and with slight colour IRL, I'm not sure I trust these ics, I've been was having cramps and stabbing pains for two days but yest and today they are gone. Not sure you can pick it up in pics. Am off to get a better test but I'm not getting my hopes up as it could just be a dud test? I've only ever got stark white before AF with ics
 



Attached Files:







1356526131-picsay.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 18









1356525984-picsay.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10


----------



## zelly1

I think I can c a pink line. Def get a frer. Gl and keep us updated xx


----------



## hannahxc

Oasis717 said:


> I said I wouldn't test early but I have caved! I'm picking up something on an ic, dd and DH have said something is there and with slight colour IRL, I'm not sure I trust these ics, I've been was having cramps and stabbing pains for two days but yest and today they are gone. Not sure you can pick it up in pics. Am off to get a better test but I'm not getting my hopes up as it could just be a dud test? I've only ever got stark white before AF with ics

i also have these tests off internet and have been testing over a week iv also started to get imaginary pink lines i hope they get darker :/ good luck fingers crossed x


----------



## Toni8

Well I guess I'll join here, since December was a complete failure. Last period was nov. 14... So not fair. Cd43 and counting. I don't even know if I o'd and no sign of af. This is the cycle from hell... Sorry really bummed and disgusted, fed up, hopeless... I just want af to come so I can try again...


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks zelly and Hannah, am waiting as we speak for an Asda test to develop, I'm not holding much hope, I know there is def something on the ic and it is pink, but they are rubbish tests, having said that I did another ic after and even though my urine was more diluted there was something there again. I'm dreading going back ups tairs to look at this test, held my urine for nearly 3 hours, first test was fmu after 8 hour hold, just dont want to be disappointed again:( xx


----------



## koj518

AF arrived on Christmas day for me so I'm officially testing on 1/25 next month! :dust:


----------



## NewMrsJones

I decided to chart this month and just got my first positive OPK :happydance:


----------



## ZombieKitten

@Oasis... I think I see a pink line but it's so hard to tell. GL!! :dust:

So ladies, I don't know what the heck is up with my temps... I thought I may have OVed the other day because I had a crazy temp spike and then my temp went back to normal.. and now they are up again! I think I just need a new BBT Thermometer or something because this is just getting ridiculous. According to my CBFM I havent even come close to OVing yet. I'm getting pretty bummed out :(


----------



## Hayley_26

im testing 17th Jan x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks zombiekitten, I know its so confusing, this is why I said to DH no more early testing, yeah right!! I took the Asda test which has always been reliable (they had no frer) and bfn, they are a 15 and ics are supposed to be a 10, plus I tested on ics with fmu, well at 8 dpo I guess nothing would show on the 15's. There def was a pink line IRL on first ic so I think I'm gunna wait til Fri to do the other 15 test. I know how you feel btw according to opks I was just about to ovulate for about 11 days, neg, pos, neg back to pos. I haven't a clue:/


----------



## Sasha14

On CD13 today and still no positive OPKs. I usually ovulate in CD12 but I had a 28 day cycle instead of 26 last month so maybe I'm going to ovulate a couple days later than usual. I've also been really sick since Christmas Eve...hoping this doesn't effect ovation. :-(


----------



## Sasha14

Sasha14 said:


> On CD13 today and still no positive OPKs. I usually ovulate in CD12 but I had a 28 day cycle instead of 26 last month so maybe I'm going to ovulate a couple days later than usual. I've also been really sick since Christmas Eve...hoping this doesn't effect ovation. :-(

**ovulation lol. Phone is a pain to type on.


----------



## Twag

OK so I am 2dpo today FF says O on CD15 (Christmas Day) and I have to agree

We DTD on CD6, 8, 10, 12, 13 & 15 I am hoping that is us covered!

AF due 6th Jan which would be 12DPO but I will hold off until 16DPO which would be 10/11th January - just before we go away with friends for a week :thumbup: 

I am so hoping we had some Christmas magic

:dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Sounds promising Twag! You def had it covered. Hoping for a bfp for you:) xxx


----------



## Twag

I hope so but I am not pinning too much hope on anything and not stressing about it :nope:


----------



## hannahxc

10 dpo and i am getting what seems to be a phantom line i can see it at several angles in the light but it cud be an evap although there is blueness in it on the pink dye i cant see anything but they are cheapies x
 



Attached Files:







20121227_114501 (1).jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Oasis717

I can see it Hannah, I'm getting nothing on my ics now and neg on my Asda tests, taken two now, I'm apparently 9 dpo but I had positive opks again on cd21 and ewmc so I've no idea what my cycle is doing as I had clear positives on cd 15 as well, very confusing xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

I think I just taught myself a valuable less about being too conservative with data when ttc/ charting... a.k.a. how I think I temporarily messed up my own chart this cycle... 

My first temp this cycle was with a regular thermometer. It was high, compared to the other readings I got with my proper BBT, but I kept it because I'm a scientist and we aren't taught to discard data points because they don't look pretty... the only difference on my chart from discarding it was dotted lines became solid. 

And then, Christmas morning - my usual temp time, I woke up with a feeling like I'd been breathing through my mouth all night (unusual for me) - had a low temp. Woke back up a little more than 3 hours later and re-took my temp, it was 0.6 degrees higher. I've been using the original one, because the handbook says to take it at the same time everyday.

Well discarded the temp from the old thermometer and switched out the mouth-breathing 6 am temp for the 920 am closed-mouth temp and BAM... FF says I ovulated and am 3 DPO. 

I'm still back-and-forth about my CD 16 and CD 17 OPKs - they have a leading edge that appears as dark as the control line (I think???) and I keep wanting to call them negative, but keep looking back at them, half the time now convinced they're really positive. If negative, FF says I'm 3 DPO; if they're positive, I'm 4 DPO. Either way, I'm pretty sure I definitely ovulated... and that's a step in the right direction, considering I went into this cycle not knowing if that was possible, given that I had no cycle from 2003-2012 due to BC!


----------



## ZombieKitten

Hannah I don't see anything on the cheapy but I'm definitely seeing a blue dye line on the other... that doesn't look like an evap line to me!!


----------



## hannahxc

fingers crossed thanks ladies xx still only 10 dpo so hopefully they will get darker in a few days xxx


----------



## hannahxc

other than that tender bbs, sickness after meals, like sea sick, really tired, like how am i gonna get through the day tiredness lol and thats it those three symptoms xxx


----------



## Mimzy3

ClandestineTX said:


> I think I just taught myself a valuable less about being too conservative with data when ttc/ charting... a.k.a. how I think I temporarily messed up my own chart this cycle...
> 
> My first temp this cycle was with a regular thermometer. It was high, compared to the other readings I got with my proper BBT, but I kept it because I'm a scientist and we aren't taught to discard data points because they don't look pretty... the only difference on my chart from discarding it was dotted lines became solid.
> 
> And then, Christmas morning - my usual temp time, I woke up with a feeling like I'd been breathing through my mouth all night (unusual for me) - had a low temp. Woke back up a little more than 3 hours later and re-took my temp, it was 0.6 degrees higher. I've been using the original one, because the handbook says to take it at the same time everyday.
> 
> Well discarded the temp from the old thermometer and switched out the mouth-breathing 6 am temp for the 920 am closed-mouth temp and BAM... FF says I ovulated and am 3 DPO.
> 
> I'm still back-and-forth about my CD 16 and CD 17 OPKs - they have a leading edge that appears as dark as the control line (I think???) and I keep wanting to call them negative, but keep looking back at them, half the time now convinced they're really positive. If negative, FF says I'm 3 DPO; if they're positive, I'm 4 DPO. Either way, I'm pretty sure I definitely ovulated... and that's a step in the right direction, considering I went into this cycle not knowing if that was possible, given that I had no cycle from 2003-2012 due to BC!

Last month was my first cycle temping and I was doing it orally and my temps seemed to be all over the place. And with probs like you stated, such as having your mouth open at night, the oral temps are not as accurate. This cycle I have been taking my temp vaginally and I'm finding that its more accurate. Just thought I'd share if you wanted to try that next cycle. But I would agree I think you did Ovd best indicator is having a temp increase above cover line for three consecutive days. 

My OPKs have been as dark as the control now but last month that didn't mean I Oved. I think I have to wait till the test line is darker than the control :wacko: Plus not having the cramps and breast tenderness I normally get around Ovd yet. This egg needs to hurry up I only have 5 more days with my hubs! :growlmad:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mimzy3 said:


> Last month was my first cycle temping and I was doing it orally and my temps seemed to be all over the place. And with probs like you stated, such as having your mouth open at night, the oral temps are not as accurate. This cycle I have been taking my temp vaginally and I'm finding that its more accurate. Just thought I'd share if you wanted to try that next cycle. But I would agree I think you did Ovd best indicator is having a temp increase above cover line for three consecutive days.
> 
> My OPKs have been as dark as the control now but last month that didn't mean I Oved. I think I have to wait till the test line is darker than the control :wacko: Plus not having the cramps and breast tenderness I normally get around Ovd yet. This egg needs to hurry up I only have 5 more days with my hubs! :growlmad:

Fortunately for me, because I just don't love the idea of temping vaginally, I rarely sleep with my mouth open. The husband and I had spent days sorting through our house, doing a massive clean out and re-organization, and I'm certain I breathed in a ton of dust - the only thing that gives me allergy symptoms - and I only breathe through my mouth when I have a stuffy nose, which is relatively rare. 

My CD 16 10 p.m. OPK is at least as dark as the control, but only on the leading edge (closest to the dip end) and for the life of me, I can't tell if it's 50% of the total test line or not - and don't know if the Wondfo requires it to be more than half way. Even if I tell FF the OPKs are totally negative, it still says I ovulated on CD 18, just from the temps - so here's hoping my body is working!!! 

Have you used OPKs before? This was my first month with them and I'm thinking the amount of water I drink during the day is always going to make them challenging for me to interpret. I know adequate hydration is important for building one's uterine lining and think I'd rather be somewhat clueless on my OPKs, than worry about creating an inhospitable environment for an egg.

Oh - and I did read (somewhere) - that frequent sex helps trigger ovulation, so maybe just start now - regardless of the OPKs?


----------



## hannahxc

i always get a stuffy nose and sensitive breasts when ovulating..


----------



## ClandestineTX

hannahxc said:


> i always get a stuffy nose and sensitive breasts when ovulating..

I never even considered that, before! I'm not sure I've ovulated before this cycle (only #3 off BCPs and Depo before that), so I don't know if that was part of it - will definitely keep that in mind for futures cycles... hoping there won't be any, of course!!!


----------



## Twag

Good Luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Mimzy3

ClandestineTX said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Last month was my first cycle temping and I was doing it orally and my temps seemed to be all over the place. And with probs like you stated, such as having your mouth open at night, the oral temps are not as accurate. This cycle I have been taking my temp vaginally and I'm finding that its more accurate. Just thought I'd share if you wanted to try that next cycle. But I would agree I think you did Ovd best indicator is having a temp increase above cover line for three consecutive days.
> 
> My OPKs have been as dark as the control now but last month that didn't mean I Oved. I think I have to wait till the test line is darker than the control :wacko: Plus not having the cramps and breast tenderness I normally get around Ovd yet. This egg needs to hurry up I only have 5 more days with my hubs! :growlmad:
> 
> Fortunately for me, because I just don't love the idea of temping vaginally, I rarely sleep with my mouth open. The husband and I had spent days sorting through our house, doing a massive clean out and re-organization, and I'm certain I breathed in a ton of dust - the only thing that gives me allergy symptoms - and I only breathe through my mouth when I have a stuffy nose, which is relatively rare.
> 
> My CD 16 10 p.m. OPK is at least as dark as the control, but only on the leading edge (closest to the dip end) and for the life of me, I can't tell if it's 50% of the total test line or not - and don't know if the Wondfo requires it to be more than half way. Even if I tell FF the OPKs are totally negative, it still says I ovulated on CD 18, just from the temps - so here's hoping my body is working!!!
> 
> Have you used OPKs before? This was my first month with them and I'm thinking the amount of water I drink during the day is always going to make them challenging for me to interpret. I know adequate hydration is important for building one's uterine lining and think I'd rather be somewhat clueless on my OPKs, than worry about creating an inhospitable environment for an egg.
> 
> Oh - and I did read (somewhere) - that frequent sex helps trigger ovulation, so maybe just start now - regardless of the OPKs?Click to expand...

I used OPK for the first time last cycle. I know exactly what you mean when you say the leading edge is the same color as the control. Mine are like that now and ladies on here last cycle told me that it was a positive (I posted pics) but I noticed that they kept getting darker till they were darker than the control line and that is when I actually Ovd. I also drink a ton of water throughout the day due to having IC. I get my best results testing with FMU because its not super diluted. But no worries looks like your body is working :thumbup:

And we've been :sex: since he's been home and will continue to till he leaves so hopefully FX we catch that egg! [-o&lt;


----------



## Sasha14

CD14 and still no positive OPK this morning. This has never happened before. I'm really starting to freak out. We've been Bd'ing anyway just incase :-(


----------



## tulip11

got another + opk on cd 17


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm also testing in January on the 9th. This is our first month TTC #1. For a few months we have been NTNP, we were going to officially start TTC in the Spring since Im a school teacher and was trying to avoid an EDD at the very beginning of the school year. But I couldn't wait any longer! I have wanted to have babies for forever! We have been married for a year and 3 months and together for almost 6 years, he recently got a better job and we have finally finished renovating our new house. So everything else was in place, so it was time to start trying. Also after seeing my grandparents for the holidays and discussing all their health issues I realized how fast time is going and I really want them to be able to meet their great grandchild. I just want to live life now and not wait for everything to be _perfect_. Everthing else is lining up so we both decided to just go for it!! I would love to get a BFP right away, but I realize it might take some time and I'm going to do my best to not get upset or stressed out if it doesn't happen right away.

Wish us luck and good luck to all of you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mimzy3 said:


> I used OPK for the first time last cycle. I know exactly what you mean when you say the leading edge is the same color as the control. Mine are like that now and ladies on here last cycle told me that it was a positive (I posted pics) but I noticed that they kept getting darker till they were darker than the control line and that is when I actually Ovd. I also drink a ton of water throughout the day due to having IC. I get my best results testing with FMU because its not super diluted. But no worries looks like your body is working :thumbup:
> 
> And we've been :sex: since he's been home and will continue to till he leaves so hopefully FX we catch that egg! [-o&lt;

I'm testing at ~1 pm and ~10 pm. My CD 16 10 pm OPK was like that and the 1 pm for CD 17 was almost as strong - then... went back to definitely negative. I'm told it's normal to have an LH spike-type surge, as well as a gradually rising one, which is what yours sounds like. How long were your OPKs getting darker last time? If yours are almost positive and he's home for 5 more days, I'll bet you have at least as much of a shot as the rest of us this cycle!!! I may try FMU if I do this another cycle, especially since I think my surge showed up overnight this time.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sasha14 said:


> CD14 and still no positive OPK this morning. This has never happened before. I'm really starting to freak out. We've been Bd'ing anyway just incase :-(

If your cycles are shifting towards 28 days, you may not see it for a few more days (could be as late as the 17th and be completely OK). With 28 day cycles, my OPK was apparently positive on the pm of CD 16, even though I didn't quite realize it until my temps went up days later. Very glad I didn't wait for an OPK to get to baby making and think doing it just in case will likely serve you well!


----------



## ClandestineTX

tulip11 said:


> got another + opk on cd 17

If you're temp stays up, my money is on CD 14... though I just read an article about LH surges coming in waves throughout a cycle (some women can have as many as 3). And there's no telling in advance which are ovulatory - up to 10% have multiple ovulations days apart! Good luck!!!


----------



## Oasis717

Clandestine have you got a link to that article you read? I got two bouts of positive opks this cycle and its happened before too, I have no idea if I ovulated cd 16 or cd 21 as I had positive opks before both xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oasis717 said:


> Clandestine have you got a link to that article you read? I got two bouts of positive opks this cycle and its happened before too, I have no idea if I ovulated cd 16 or cd 21 as I had positive opks before both xx

Link to abstract (summary) here: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12748128

You can download the full text of the full research paper in the upper right hand corner (cream/red box says "Final Version FREE") - got lucky, a lot of these papers can be as much as 31.50 U.S.!

And this summary says the final wave is usually ovulatory... though women which have a major-major would have two ovulatory cycles: https://www.news-medical.net/health/Ovulation-Follicular-Waves.aspx


----------



## jessthemess

Mimzy3 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> I think I just taught myself a valuable less about being too conservative with data when ttc/ charting... a.k.a. how I think I temporarily messed up my own chart this cycle...
> 
> My first temp this cycle was with a regular thermometer. It was high, compared to the other readings I got with my proper BBT, but I kept it because I'm a scientist and we aren't taught to discard data points because they don't look pretty... the only difference on my chart from discarding it was dotted lines became solid.
> 
> And then, Christmas morning - my usual temp time, I woke up with a feeling like I'd been breathing through my mouth all night (unusual for me) - had a low temp. Woke back up a little more than 3 hours later and re-took my temp, it was 0.6 degrees higher. I've been using the original one, because the handbook says to take it at the same time everyday.
> 
> Well discarded the temp from the old thermometer and switched out the mouth-breathing 6 am temp for the 920 am closed-mouth temp and BAM... FF says I ovulated and am 3 DPO.
> 
> I'm still back-and-forth about my CD 16 and CD 17 OPKs - they have a leading edge that appears as dark as the control line (I think???) and I keep wanting to call them negative, but keep looking back at them, half the time now convinced they're really positive. If negative, FF says I'm 3 DPO; if they're positive, I'm 4 DPO. Either way, I'm pretty sure I definitely ovulated... and that's a step in the right direction, considering I went into this cycle not knowing if that was possible, given that I had no cycle from 2003-2012 due to BC!
> 
> Last month was my first cycle temping and I was doing it orally and my temps seemed to be all over the place. And with probs like you stated, such as having your mouth open at night, the oral temps are not as accurate. This cycle I have been taking my temp vaginally and I'm finding that its more accurate. Just thought I'd share if you wanted to try that next cycle. But I would agree I think you did Ovd best indicator is having a temp increase above cover line for three consecutive days.
> 
> My OPKs have been as dark as the control now but last month that didn't mean I Oved. I think I have to wait till the test line is darker than the control :wacko: Plus not having the cramps and breast tenderness I normally get around Ovd yet. This egg needs to hurry up I only have 5 more days with my hubs! :growlmad:Click to expand...


I had a test that was not as dark on CD24 and then I tested five hours later and it was as dark in part of the line. FF gave me CD24 as my O day because my temp jumped too. I would count it as a positive if even part of the line is as dark or if its close.


----------



## jessthemess

ClandestineTX said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Clandestine have you got a link to that article you read? I got two bouts of positive opks this cycle and its happened before too, I have no idea if I ovulated cd 16 or cd 21 as I had positive opks before both xx
> 
> Link to abstract (summary) here: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12748128
> 
> You can download the full text of the full research paper in the upper right hand corner (cream/red box says "Final Version FREE") - got lucky, a lot of these papers can be as much as 31.50 U.S.!
> 
> And this summary says the final wave is usually ovulatory... though women which have a major-major would have two ovulatory cycles: https://www.news-medical.net/health/Ovulation-Follicular-Waves.aspxClick to expand...

That women could have two ovulating cycles in a month explains a lot for women who BD once early in the month and got pregnant, things like that. Super interesting!


----------



## Mimzy3

ClandestineTX said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> I used OPK for the first time last cycle. I know exactly what you mean when you say the leading edge is the same color as the control. Mine are like that now and ladies on here last cycle told me that it was a positive (I posted pics) but I noticed that they kept getting darker till they were darker than the control line and that is when I actually Ovd. I also drink a ton of water throughout the day due to having IC. I get my best results testing with FMU because its not super diluted. But no worries looks like your body is working :thumbup:
> 
> And we've been :sex: since he's been home and will continue to till he leaves so hopefully FX we catch that egg! [-o&lt;
> 
> I'm testing at ~1 pm and ~10 pm. My CD 16 10 pm OPK was like that and the 1 pm for CD 17 was almost as strong - then... went back to definitely negative. I'm told it's normal to have an LH spike-type surge, as well as a gradually rising one, which is what yours sounds like. How long were your OPKs getting darker last time? If yours are almost positive and he's home for 5 more days, I'll bet you have at least as much of a shot as the rest of us this cycle!!! I may try FMU if I do this another cycle, especially since I think my surge showed up overnight this time.Click to expand...

Mine definitely is a gradually rise and its for a long time! Last month I had what I thought were positives for over ten days. Till the test line was finally darker than the control for two consecutive days. I'm hoping this month its not as drawn out. I think last month I geared up to O around cd17 then didn't actually O till cd30 for some reason :shrug: But hoping the SI will make the O come on sooner and stronger. Hopefully with a shorter more defined surge! The OPKs don't seem to work that best for me. I'm going to rely more on my Ov pains and nips that I normally get.


----------



## ClandestineTX

jessthemess said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Clandestine have you got a link to that article you read? I got two bouts of positive opks this cycle and its happened before too, I have no idea if I ovulated cd 16 or cd 21 as I had positive opks before both xx
> 
> Link to abstract (summary) here: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12748128
> 
> You can download the full text of the full research paper in the upper right hand corner (cream/red box says "Final Version FREE") - got lucky, a lot of these papers can be as much as 31.50 U.S.!
> 
> And this summary says the final wave is usually ovulatory... though women which have a major-major would have two ovulatory cycles: https://www.news-medical.net/health/Ovulation-Follicular-Waves.aspxClick to expand...
> 
> That women could have two ovulating cycles in a month explains a lot for women who BD once early in the month and got pregnant, things like that. Super interesting!Click to expand...

I work with a gal that used natural family planning (NFP) for a DECADE, with her husband with no issues, until one month late 2011 when she got pregnant really early in her cycle! Fortunately she and her husband were pleasantly surprised and have a very happy 4 month old!


----------



## Mimzy3

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/570525-welcome-trying-conceive-1-a-219.html

Is a link to a post where I have pics of my OPKs from CD16, 17, and 29 from last month.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mimzy3 said:


> Mine definitely is a gradually rise and its for a long time! Last month I had what I thought were positives for over ten days. Till the test line was finally darker than the control for two consecutive days. I'm hoping this month its not as drawn out. I think last month I geared up to O around cd17 then didn't actually O till cd30 for some reason :shrug: But hoping the SI will make the O come on sooner and stronger. Hopefully with a shorter more defined surge! The OPKs don't seem to work that best for me. I'm going to rely more on my Ov pains and nips that I normally get.

You have my sympathy. If I had TEN days of +OPKs, I'm sure I'd lose my mind. I "experimented" with temps and OPKs this cycle to make sure I actually ovulate and because I get mid-cycle spotting (tiny amount and brief, like one trip to the bathroom) and had all sorts of sore boobs, cramps, etc. following and was *sure* I knew my body and could tell when I was ovulating... and now, I stand corrected... all that stuff starts a week before I actually ovulate and if I did ovulate last cycle, we missed it completely. If you get figure a pattern using temps/OPKs to make sense of your own symptoms, I'm sure you could get along fine without them. That's what I hope to do, as peeing in a cup twice a day for the last 14 days is a bit too much work for me!


----------



## emu361

tulip11 said:


> hi
> 
> Girls I am starting January 2013 testing thread and I hope that those who are TTC will get their New year BFP's here...so I wc you all beautiful girls here and wish you all lots of baby dust and good luck...so come and join me :dust::dust::dust::dust: and lets make this thread the luckiest one :happydance:..
> 
> UNKNOWN DATE TESTERS
> 
> s_love
> 
> 
> 
> KNOWN DATE TESTERS
> 1st Oasis717, LockandKey,hannahxc
> 
> 2nd twinkletoe, babysaa
> 
> 3rd AussieBub
> 
> 4th ClandestineTX, Ellie Bean, Duckieshoes
> 
> 5th Ellie Bean, ZombieKitten
> 
> 6th Amorczek, ClareBear92 x
> 
> 7th babyrogers, Flannelsheets, Amcolecchi
> 
> 8th bboo2
> 
> 9th
> 
> 10th Sasha14
> 
> 11th Dime Cuando, Wishing4long
> 
> 12th zelly1, NewMrsJones, Twag, rachybaby85
> 
> 13th Boozlebub
> 
> 14th
> 
> 15th Sammie100, Wishin4Babi
> 
> 16th lamago
> 
> 17th mnrttcjournal
> 
> 18th
> 
> 19th LiteBRIGHT33
> 
> 20th clynn11
> 
> 21st jbell157
> 
> 22nd Try2findbaby
> 
> 23rd
> 
> 24th
> 
> 25th
> 
> 26th
> 
> 27th
> 
> 28th
> 
> 29th
> 
> 30th
> 
> 31st

I'm going to be testing on the 24th if AF doesn't show on the 23rd... If I don't get a BFP next month I'm going to take a break for a few months since I really don't want to have a baby between November and January (too many birthdays/holidays/anniversaries already in our families!) so fx'd I will get a January BFP!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mimzy3 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/570525-welcome-trying-conceive-1-a-219.html
> 
> Is a link to a post where I have pics of my OPKs from CD16, 17, and 29 from last month.

Your CD 17 one is slightly more impressive than the best I have of my whole set! Inspired me to take a picture of the best-of LH tests from cycle #3. I wanted to be able to compare them to each other, so I kept them in a box in my bathroom, specifically in case I was one of those women that never get a true positive... and I might be, after all!

Here's my CD 15-CD 19 strips. You can see I need to avoid testing too soon after taking prenatals and vitamin B, LOL, but the semi-surge on CD 16-17. I went a bit on either side because the others are consistent with my "negatives" and the CD 19 one also had a darker leading edge. 



I should add that I originally thought CD 16-17 were negative, CD 19 (bottom one) got my hopes up that maybe the first one was a fake-out... and then my temp started going up. So I decided 16-17 were positive, only in light of the BBT rise. FF thinks the temp, alone, is enough and I'm inclined to agree with their programming.


----------



## Mimzy3

ClandestineTX said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/570525-welcome-trying-conceive-1-a-219.html
> 
> Is a link to a post where I have pics of my OPKs from CD16, 17, and 29 from last month.
> 
> Your CD 17 one is slightly more impressive than the best I have of my whole set! Inspired me to take a picture of the best-of LH tests from cycle #3. I wanted to be able to compare them to each other, so I kept them in a box in my bathroom, specifically in case I was one of those women that never get a true positive... and I might be, after all!
> 
> Here's my CD 15-CD 19 strips. You can see I need to avoid testing too soon after taking prenatals and vitamin B, LOL, but the semi-surge on CD 16-17. I went a bit on either side because the others are consistent with my "negatives" and the CD 19 one also had a darker leading edge.
> 
> View attachment 539225Click to expand...

Good idea keeping them I did the same and keep comparing them to last cycles to see if it is positive enough or not. Looking at yours I think you for sure Ovd on CD 16. That might just be the darkest you get, like you said some women don't get a full positive.


----------



## ClandestineTX

And since this is really just one giant waiting game... I did the math separately for ovulation on CD 16, 17, and 18 to figure out when I can start testing for pregnancy. Not changing my official test date, because I know accuracy is limited before the next expected period, and my husband just called from work to ask when that was - we're both optimistic right now - fingers crossed! 

@Mimzy3, I just saw your charts - I do hope your egg shows up sooner this time around!


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks for the links clandestine, very interesting, now I know maybe why I get runs of positive opks then negative then positive, 2 or 3 times each cycle, maybe that's why? Could be. If I ovulated cd 21 as opposes to cd 16 when I got my first positive opk it makes a bit of a difference with testing with hpt for me. Xxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks for the links clandestine, very interesting, now I know maybe why I get runs of positive opks then negative then positive, 2 or 3 times each cycle, maybe that's why? Could be. If I ovulated cd 21 as opposes to cd 16 when I got my first positive opk it makes a bit of a difference with testing with hpt for me. Xxx

I hadn't even thought of that, but that's an excellent point! I should share the weird science I find more often, eh? I keep forgetting what an amazing amount of variation exists between any two of us!


----------



## Oasis717

Oh definitely! I find it all fascinating and I've learnt loads being on here, 4 months ago I didn't even know what an lh surge was lol xx


----------



## Oasis717

Oh and I'm glad we bd everyday since cd 8 and still are as apparently only the last wave of lh is when you ovulate! I could have missed that had I stopped testing after my first positive opk which is what is advised! Will continue testing on future cycles after finding out this info. My opk today was neg. Thankfully x


----------



## Sasha14

ClandestineTX said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> CD14 and still no positive OPK this morning. This has never happened before. I'm really starting to freak out. We've been Bd'ing anyway just incase :-(
> 
> If your cycles are shifting towards 28 days, you may not see it for a few more days (could be as late as the 17th and be completely OK). With 28 day cycles, my OPK was apparently positive on the pm of CD 16, even though I didn't quite realize it until my temps went up days later. Very glad I didn't wait for an OPK to get to baby making and think doing it just in case will likely serve you well!Click to expand...

Thanks for the response. Today at work I had an abundance of EWCM and got so happy! But when I tested an hour ago there was still no smiley face. :-( hoping its positive by tomorrow morning! My last cycle was 28 days when it's usually 26 so maybe my cycles ARE shifting now. We shall see. We have been bd'ing all week still so hopefully we catch the eggy if its late.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sasha14 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> CD14 and still no positive OPK this morning. This has never happened before. I'm really starting to freak out. We've been Bd'ing anyway just incase :-(
> 
> If your cycles are shifting towards 28 days, you may not see it for a few more days (could be as late as the 17th and be completely OK). With 28 day cycles, my OPK was apparently positive on the pm of CD 16, even though I didn't quite realize it until my temps went up days later. Very glad I didn't wait for an OPK to get to baby making and think doing it just in case will likely serve you well!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the response. Today at work I had an abundance of EWCM and got so happy! But when I tested an hour ago there was still no smiley face. :-( hoping its positive by tomorrow morning! My last cycle was 28 days when it's usually 26 so maybe my cycles ARE shifting now. We shall see. We have been bd'ing all week still so hopefully we catch the eggy if its late.Click to expand...

Maybe try FMU, even though that's not always recommended. A number of us are heavy (water) drinkers and don't get clear OPKs... like mine... never a clear positive and those strips are more sensitive than the digitals! I hope you catch it too!


----------



## Sasha14

ClandestineTX said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> CD14 and still no positive OPK this morning. This has never happened before. I'm really starting to freak out. We've been Bd'ing anyway just incase :-(
> 
> If your cycles are shifting towards 28 days, you may not see it for a few more days (could be as late as the 17th and be completely OK). With 28 day cycles, my OPK was apparently positive on the pm of CD 16, even though I didn't quite realize it until my temps went up days later. Very glad I didn't wait for an OPK to get to baby making and think doing it just in case will likely serve you well!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the response. Today at work I had an abundance of EWCM and got so happy! But when I tested an hour ago there was still no smiley face. :-( hoping its positive by tomorrow morning! My last cycle was 28 days when it's usually 26 so maybe my cycles ARE shifting now. We shall see. We have been bd'ing all week still so hopefully we catch the eggy if its late.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe try FMU, even though that's not always recommended. A number of us are heavy (water) drinkers and don't get clear OPKs... like mine... never a clear positive and those strips are more sensitive than the digitals! I hope you catch it too!Click to expand...

I always used FMU with the digital OPKs and got my positive on CD 12. This is my first time testing twice a day. But I only started testing twice a day for the last couple days. The first few days I tested only in the morning. Now I'm stating to wonder if I skewed the base line reading in the digital unit Bc I started testing more than once a day in the middle of the week. Idk..I'm just trying to find some hope here.


----------



## LockandKey

only 4 days till testing, though I have this very sneaking suspicion that this month was a great success :thumbup: which is also driving me nuts as I really want to just hop in the car now and buy myself some tests, buuuuut I have to wait.


----------



## hannahxc

LockandKey said:


> only 4 days till testing, though I have this very sneaking suspicion that this month was a great success :thumbup: which is also driving me nuts as I really want to just hop in the car now and buy myself some tests, buuuuut I have to wait.

i have a good intuition too, although i can sooth my cravings with cheap internet tests hahahaha i think i can just about see a second line and on page 24 there is a photo i published of my clear blue test yesterday we are due to test the same day so ill let you know when i get a faint bfp, but still having a lot of symptoms and temp is above the line still fingers crossed xxx good luck

:thumbup:


----------



## hannahxc

page 29 not 24 where the photo is


----------



## Skyler2014

Onto 7 dpo... Ahh getting so impatient lol. Think I might cave and take an ic on the 3rd, day before Af is due but we'll see, I only got 5 with my OPKs so I don't want to waste one only to get Af the next day


----------



## Twag

What symptoms have you ladies got?


----------



## hannahxc

Twag said:


> What symptoms have you ladies got?

11 dpo nausea has calmed down it was bad christmas day and boxing day
boobs seem to be bigger than usual , i was really tired but i have two days off so im just relaxing on the sofa, and funny feeling cramps that dont hurt, and lots of cm this week keep checking for af


----------



## Skyler2014

Twag said:


> What symptoms have you ladies got?

Mild cramps and completely exhausted. I slept until 12:30 in the afternoon then had to take a nap by 7:30. Slept until 10, now it's almost 3 in the mornin and I can't sleep, gah. Hoping its the egg implanting but we will see.


----------



## Twag

I know I am only 3dpo but from yesterday I have been exhausted, bloated, boobs are huge & sore if in bra too long, my skin is a state small pimples dry patches & itchy and sinuses hurt too, also I have lots of cm with some ewcm & keep feeling really wet down there!! also my veins in my hands and my right temple are really showing :shrug:
Also getting a few twinges today too


----------



## Skyler2014

Wow that sounds like a lot. I've also had moderately sore bbs as well as constipation :( trying not to over think them though.
This is my first cycle, I could have months before I actually get pregnant. I can't sleep but I'm so exhausted. What time is it there? It's almost 4am here and now everyone seems to be online


----------



## hannahxc

im in france 1pm just getting ready to find out what ward ill be working in a childrens hospital :D got to go in an hour i do nursing see xx you do seem to have all the right symptoms


----------



## Twag

It is 12pm here lunchtime!

I am trying not to SS so these are just observations really!!

:shrug:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sasha14 said:


> I always used FMU with the digital OPKs and got my positive on CD 12. This is my first time testing twice a day. But I only started testing twice a day for the last couple days. The first few days I tested only in the morning. Now I'm stating to wonder if I skewed the base line reading in the digital unit Bc I started testing more than once a day in the middle of the week. Idk..I'm just trying to find some hope here.

I don't know anything about the digital units. If I started using them, I have to do too much work - I'm a science/tech junkie. The good old fashion dip strips are simple enough for me to sort out and not obsess too badly. Maybe another one of the ladies on here is more familiar with what you use?



hannahxc said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> only 4 days till testing, though I have this very sneaking suspicion that this month was a great success :thumbup: which is also driving me nuts as I really want to just hop in the car now and buy myself some tests, buuuuut I have to wait.
> 
> i have a good intuition too, although i can sooth my cravings with cheap internet tests hahahaha i think i can just about see a second line and on page 24 there is a photo i published of my clear blue test yesterday we are due to test the same day so ill let you know when i get a faint bfp, but still having a lot of symptoms and temp is above the line still fingers crossed xxx good luck
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

I think BnB is a support group for us POAS addicts. How do you narrow your range for DPO? I'm looking at CD 16-18 for possible ovulation (depending on what sign/software you use) and that puts me between 4-6 DPO today. I'm tempted to post a poll (LOL, "How many DPO am I?") with my chart and see what the consensus is among ladies on here!

I'm a POAS addict, whose husband is a POAS addict enabler, and he is encouraging starting testing on 6-8 DPO (Sunday). We buy the Wondfo OPKs and HPTs in 50 packs off Amazon... :) There's just no guilt when the tests are about $0.31 U.S., I like to get it out of my system first thing in the morning and go on about my day! 



babyrogers said:


> Onto 7 dpo... Ahh getting so impatient lol. Think I might cave and take an ic on the 3rd, day before Af is due but we'll see, I only got 5 with my OPKs so I don't want to waste one only to get Af the next day

Your patience is impressive, honestly. That's the one thing I don't have - read somewhere that ttc is one of the best things to correct chronic impatience!



Twag said:


> I know I am only 3dpo but from yesterday I have been exhausted, bloated, boobs are huge & sore if in bra too long, my skin is a state small pimples dry patches & itchy and sinuses hurt too, also I have lots of cm with some ewcm & keep feeling really wet down there!! also my veins in my hands and my right temple are really showing :shrug:
> Also getting a few twinges today too




Twag said:


> It is 12pm here lunchtime!
> 
> I am trying not to SS so these are just observations really!!
> 
> :shrug:

I'm NOT SS, only because I discovered over the last few months that every single one of them is due to the increase in progesterone following ovulation; however (and I should note, it's equally normal to have no symptoms and be perfectly pregnant), I like knowing that my progesterone is definitely up because the symptoms are there. My boobs are so sore, like when I got out of bed this morning and gravity hit, they were killing me. Have to wear a bra, as it seems gravity intensifies the effect and pressure makes them a little less sore.


----------



## Twag

I do not SS as after 4 months of TTC I know my body lies to me :dohh: but at the same time these are different to normal :shrug: I also feel very crampy/dull achy down there :shrug:
Who knows I am just going to ignore it all!!!!

The :witch: will show and if I keep telling myself that then maybe this month I will not cry when she does :dohh:

:dust: ladies I hope 2013 brings us some BFP's :dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> I do not SS as after 4 months of TTC I know my body lies to me :dohh: but at the same time these are different to normal :shrug: I also feel very crampy/dull achy down there :shrug:
> Who knows I am just going to ignore it all!!!!
> 
> The :witch: will show and if I keep telling myself that then maybe this month I will not cry when she does :dohh:
> 
> :dust: ladies I hope 2013 brings us some BFP's :dust:

LOL, don't invite her over!!! I don't even have "normal" symptoms for me, yet - only 2 periods after 9 years without, and both were very different. 

I was worried, mostly from other women's posts, that charting would be super-stressful and I feel the opposite. We KNOW I definitely ovulated and everything we could control was well-timed. The rest is a lot of random acts of nature, well beyond anything we can do. I'm trying to take comfort in knowing if I get a BFN, it wasn't because we didn't do it right!


----------



## Twag

It is true I stopped OPK & temping and it didn't work for me and made me very stressed but now this cycle I did use OPK & temp and SMEP I feel more in control and we have done everything we can for this cycle so if no BFP then at least I know we tried our best and nature decided to go against us!!

Some women find it more stressful charting and some find it more of a comfort :shrug: end of the day we are all different our cycles and symptoms or lack of will all differ - just one extra thing to make conceiving a miracle :shrug:

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Sasha14

More EWCM today! Hoping for a positive OPK soon. :-/


----------



## Twag

Good luck Sasha


----------



## Oasis717

Good luck Sasha! I'm trying not to symptom spot as I've only recently discovered progesterone released after ovulation mimicks pregnancy symptoms and I know you only get true pregnancy symptoms after implantation, on a positive note apparently you only get progesterone released if you have actually ovulated so at least I know I have as my bbs are heavier and a bit sore. Last cycle I thought I didnt ovulate but I had terrible PMS so I must of!


----------



## Skyler2014

I also think it would be more stressful to approach this without my OPKs, especially because I didn't ovulate until CD 17 and had no physical signs of ovulation so I would be stressing about whether I ovulated or not. I'm also trying not to symptom spot, trying to note everything so I know what is normal for me in future cycles. Fx that there won't be any more cycles for baby #1


----------



## hannahxc

hey girls, i think im getting bfps!! imaginary lines on cheap tests are deffinately getting stronger fingers x'd gonna buy a digital tomorrow ;D


----------



## Sasha14

So I got a negative OPK again tonight but when I ejected the test stick there's was a second line getting darker when it's been almost invisible the last few days. I'm hoping my surge is building!!! I've had EWCM all day non stop so that's always a great sign.


----------



## Oasis717

Oh Wow Hannah I really hope so!! Good luck xx I have no tests at mo (agony lol) waiting for some ics but post is slow atm so I may buy a couple tests tomorrow but when I tested with my last ic yest bfn. So am 50/50 as my ovulation could have been cd21


----------



## LockandKey

I cheated! I tested early! about 3 days right before Jan. but I got my :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## zelly1

Congrats lockandkey
H&H 9 months xx

Hannahxc - fingers crossed. Sounds like ur bfp xx

Well I was in a lot of pain last night. Felt like some one was ramming knives in my uterus. There was a painful dull ache and then every now and then sharp pains that would last a few mins. Dont know what that was. Keep getting positive opks in morn but then neg during day!! Who knows what its about. Ran out opks now.

How r rest u ladies? X


----------



## hannahxc

yup deffinately bfp on tests :D 3 days early too lockandkey we have the same cycle :D working this weekend but monday ill go for a blood test


----------



## hannahxc

LockandKey said:


> I cheated! I tested early! about 3 days right before Jan. but I got my :bfp: :happydance:

massive congratultions!!! :thumbup: i think we did it :D


----------



## hannahxc

LockandKey said:


> I cheated! I tested early! about 3 days right before Jan. but I got my :bfp: :happydance:

massive congratultions!!! :thumbup: i think we did it :D


----------



## Skyler2014

Yay! Soo 2 BFP befor January even begins lol. Hope that means this thread will be just as lucky as the December thread
Afm- I am trying to decide whether I want to test the day or 2 before af is due because I have the 2nd and 3rd off and then work until the 10th and 11th and I kind of want to be home so I don't go to work with a huge grin on my face and give it away. So take it on the 2nd or 3rd or the 10th? Hmmm


----------



## zelly1

hannahxc said:


> yup deffinately bfp on tests :D 3 days early too lockandkey we have the same cycle :D working this weekend but monday ill go for a blood test

Congrats. H&H 9 months. Hopefully another lucky thread and ill b part of it x


----------



## Twag

Congrats ladies H&H 9 months 

Hoping this is a lucky thread as testing was 3 days early & I get a bfp :dust: fingers crossed


----------



## tulip11

LockandKey said:


> I cheated! I tested early! about 3 days right before Jan. but I got my :bfp: :happydance:

congrats hun have happy and healthy 9 months...well I think so I should put your name in december thread BFP's :)


----------



## ZombieKitten

Congrats on your :bfp:'s ladies!! A H&H 9 months to you!! I hope this is a lucky thread for the rest of us!! :dust:


----------



## Sasha14

Congrats on the early BFPs ladies! GL and happy and healthy 9mo!!


----------



## MrsLemon

Joining in please..

My AF is due around the 3rd .. so put me down for then please :)

I hope some of the luck in this thread wears off on me


----------



## tulip11

MrsLemon said:


> Joining in please..
> 
> My AF is due around the 3rd .. so put me down for then please :)
> 
> I hope some of the luck in this thread wears off on me

wc hun and GL :thumbup:


----------



## Becksta

Hi girls

Just moving across from the Dec test thread. Im now going to be testing the 25th JAN if you could pls put me down

Fingers crossed for a big month of BFPS for all of us.


----------



## tulip11

Becksta said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just moving across from the Dec test thread. Im now going to be testing the 25th JAN if you could pls put me down
> 
> Fingers crossed for a big month of BFPS for all of us.

wc Becksta GL and thanks...:thumbup:


----------



## hannahxc

thanks girls good luck thinking of you all, really strange changing forum now.. still cant believe it, all i can say is my stomache is soooo achey really tired and i am aching in every bone in my body i hope im not getting the flu. and headaches, first symptom was sore bbs but not really sore, and woke up with a nose bleed. good luck ill keep an eye out on this thread xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Loads luck Hannah, so very pleased for you xxx


----------



## s_love

Congrats on your bfp ladies!! H&H 9 months to you and baby!

AF is supposed to show January 21, so please put me down for that day. Thanks!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Congrats to the bfps! Very good sign as we're not even in January yet :hugs:


----------



## HockeyWife86

Great thread Tulip!
Please put me down for 11th and fingers crossed!

Congrats to all the BFP's!! So so exciting for you all xxx


----------



## tulip11

s_love said:


> Congrats on your bfp ladies!! H&H 9 months to you and baby!
> 
> AF is supposed to show January 21, so please put me down for that day. Thanks!

sure dear....you're wc GL :thumbup::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

HockeyWife86 said:


> Great thread Tulip!
> Please put me down for 11th and fingers crossed!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP's!! So so exciting for you all xxx

thanks alot hun...GL :thumbup::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Oasis717

I'm out ladies. Spotting today which I always do 2 days before af, congrats to the bfp so far and good luck to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Sasha14

Finally got a +OPK this morning on CD 17!!! Never happened this late before. Luckily we have been bd'ing for a week now so hopefully we'll catch that little eggy this time around! I have no idea when to test now or when my period will be due so I guess I'll just wait it out. Temp jumped from 97.3 to 97.9 over night so I don't know if I already ovulated. I'm just happy I actually did/am ovulating this cycle!


----------



## cntrygrl

Hello ladies :hugs: Can you put me down under unknown. We''ll see how my body reacts to Clomid.


----------



## tulip11

cntrygrl said:


> Hello ladies :hugs: Can you put me down under unknown. We''ll see how my body reacts to Clomid.

wc GL :thumbup:


----------



## HockeyWife86

Might have O'g sooner than I thought and missed it. Cramps in lower abdomen getting worse more alike AF pains. :witch: may be coming early this month


----------



## skimomma

Hello Ladies,

Tulip can you put me down for Jan 12th? I had a +opk late 12/28 (CD11) and 12/29 (CD12) and we bd'd 12/28 and 12/30. I had terrible O pains late 12/29 so I'm hoping our bases are covered.


----------



## tulip11

skimomma said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Tulip can you put me down for Jan 12th? I had a +opk late 12/28 (CD11) and 12/29 (CD12) and we bd'd 12/28 and 12/30. I had terrible O pains late 12/29 so I'm hoping our bases are covered.

wc hun GL :thumbup:


----------



## Wannabe_Mamma

I'm new to Baby & Bump...10 days post ovulation (I think) and due AF on 8th January...fingers crossed and baby dust to all of us xxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sasha14 said:


> Finally got a +OPK this morning on CD 17!!! Never happened this late before. Luckily we have been bd'ing for a week now so hopefully we'll catch that little eggy this time around! I have no idea when to test now or when my period will be due so I guess I'll just wait it out. Temp jumped from 97.3 to 97.9 over night so I don't know if I already ovulated. I'm just happy I actually did/am ovulating this cycle!

That's almost exactly what happened to me, only FF and CountdownToPregnancy can't seem to agree if I ovulated on CD 17 or CD 18... good luck to you!!!!


----------



## Mimzy3

Anyone of you other ladies get cramping during :sex: and a huge pre-Ov dip? 

Yesterday cramping during BD and this am huge dip in BBT. Nothing unusual with temp took it the same time and was actually warm this am not cold. 
My OPK was lighter today though, so I'm kind of thrown off. Could of been a little overly diluted though :shrug:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mimzy3 said:


> Anyone of you other ladies get cramping during :sex: and a huge pre-Ov dip?
> 
> Yesterday cramping during BD and this am huge dip in BBT. Nothing unusual with temp took it the same time and was actually warm this am not cold.
> My OPK was lighter today though, so I'm kind of thrown off. Could of been a little overly diluted though :shrug:

My lowest temp was CD 14, still low through CD 16; had cramping that started during the day on CD 16 and darkest OPK at 10 pm on CD 16... FF and CountdownToPregnancy.com put my o-date between CD 17-18. Maybe yours is on the way and the cramping timing was a coincidence?


----------



## Toni8

Just took another pregnancy test, approx. 23 dpo, over a week late for af. Still bfn, and no sign of af... What is going on? Cd 48! My last period was nov 14! I'm so bummed and upset, I just needed to vent. Anyone else been in a similar situation? Anyone think I could still get my BFP?


----------



## jbell157

Toni8 said:


> Just took another pregnancy test, approx. 23 dpo, over a week late for af. Still bfn, and no sign of af... What is going on? Cd 48! My last period was nov 14! I'm so bummed and upset, I just needed to vent. Anyone else been in a similar situation? Anyone think I could still get my BFP?

You probably haven't ovulated yet. Have you recently come off birth control?


----------



## ProfWife

Looks like I'll be close to the 15th (perhaps a little later - got my smiley today, but couldn't test while we were away on vacation).

Praying this is our month!!


----------



## Sasha14

ClandestineTX said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Finally got a +OPK this morning on CD 17!!! Never happened this late before. Luckily we have been bd'ing for a week now so hopefully we'll catch that little eggy this time around! I have no idea when to test now or when my period will be due so I guess I'll just wait it out. Temp jumped from 97.3 to 97.9 over night so I don't know if I already ovulated. I'm just happy I actually did/am ovulating this cycle!
> 
> That's almost exactly what happened to me, only FF and CountdownToPregnancy can't seem to agree if I ovulated on CD 17 or CD 18... good luck to you!!!!Click to expand...

Yeah I'm wondering if I ovulated yesterday or today lol. We are going to be BD one more time tonight just in case. Good luck to you too!!


----------



## snapsphere

Thanks so much for this thread. I'm so happy to join! I'm on cd11 after experiencing a chem pg (early mc as the doctor put it) so now I'm ready to go and waiting for o to show up so that we can get our January 2013 bfp! :happydance: I should be getting o within the week, so will be testing by the 25th, if I can hold out that long! :blush: I'm all stocked up on opk's & hpt's and DH has mad baby fever, so nothing should be getting in our way this time!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sasha14 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Finally got a +OPK this morning on CD 17!!! Never happened this late before. Luckily we have been bd'ing for a week now so hopefully we'll catch that little eggy this time around! I have no idea when to test now or when my period will be due so I guess I'll just wait it out. Temp jumped from 97.3 to 97.9 over night so I don't know if I already ovulated. I'm just happy I actually did/am ovulating this cycle!
> 
> That's almost exactly what happened to me, only FF and CountdownToPregnancy can't seem to agree if I ovulated on CD 17 or CD 18... good luck to you!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm wondering if I ovulated yesterday or today lol. We are going to be BD one more time tonight just in case. Good luck to you too!!Click to expand...

"Just in case" has been my motto this time around, too!!! Here's hoping 2013 is just awesome!


----------



## Toni8

> Just took another pregnancy test, approx. 23 dpo, over a week late for af. Still bfn, and no sign of af... What is going on? Cd 48! My last period was nov 14! I'm so bummed and upset, I just needed to vent. Anyone else been in a similar situation? Anyone think I could still get my BFP?
> You probably haven't ovulated yet. Have you recently come off birth control?

I stopped it at the end of August, I was on the nuvaring. My first cycle off was 35 days, the second was 33. Now this one is all confused. I have my chart in my signature, ff gave me dotted lines because I had conflicting data, but I think it looks like I ovulated... I don't know I want my period so I can get on with it and try again


----------



## HockeyWife86

Toni8 said:


> Just took another pregnancy test, approx. 23 dpo, over a week late for af. Still bfn, and no sign of af... What is going on? Cd 48! My last period was nov 14! I'm so bummed and upset, I just needed to vent. Anyone else been in a similar situation? Anyone think I could still get my BFP?
> You probably haven't ovulated yet. Have you recently come off birth control?
> 
> I stopped it at the end of August, I was on the nuvaring. My first cycle off was 35 days, the second was 33. Now this one is all confused. I have my chart in my signature, ff gave me dotted lines because I had conflicting data, but I think it looks like I ovulated... I don't know I want my period so I can get on with it and try againClick to expand...

I understand how frustrating it can be! :growlmad: Last month i got AF after 49 days when they had been, finally, a little more consistent avg. 31-35 days. 
I was testing like crazy incase i o'g later or just missed it. 
Hang in there!


----------



## zelly1

Toni8 said:


> Just took another pregnancy test, approx. 23 dpo, over a week late for af. Still bfn, and no sign of af... What is going on? Cd 48! My last period was nov 14! I'm so bummed and upset, I just needed to vent. Anyone else been in a similar situation? Anyone think I could still get my BFP?
> You probably haven't ovulated yet. Have you recently come off birth control?
> 
> I stopped it at the end of August, I was on the nuvaring. My first cycle off was 35 days, the second was 33. Now this one is all confused. I have my chart in my signature, ff gave me dotted lines because I had conflicting data, but I think it looks like I ovulated... I don't know I want my period so I can get on with it and try againClick to expand...

Not to scare u but took me nearly a yr for my body to regulate after coming off bcp. I would have cycles raging between 19 and 42 days. Sometimes thought would b oing then af wld come. The last few cycles since taking b6 they range 29 to 32 days. Fxd its not the same for u though. And u get ur bfp x

Happy new year every1 xx


----------



## hannahxc

it took me 7 months to get a regular 33 day cycle crossing fingers for you all x


----------



## Crosby

Checking in. Will be testing on 13th if AF doesn't show up by then

Baby dust to all


----------



## Toni8

Yea, hopefully af will come soon, it's just so annoying. At this point I won't be testing until February, it feels like I lost a whole month! I had heard that coming off the nuvaring is supposed to be easier then others, and I figured that since I had two "normal" cycles I was in the clear. But I guess not. If I had known how hard this was going to be I would have done things so differently! But hind sight is 20/20. Let's hope I get my BFP for my birthday next month!


----------



## ProfWife

Toni - don't know if my issues were related to Nuvaring or not...

I started immediately off of it with a 29-ish days for 7 months then my cycles went bonkers with 36, 48, 34, 45, 40 day cycles...it's settling back down to around 34 days, but it was totally bizarre.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Toni8 said:


> Yea, hopefully af will come soon, it's just so annoying. At this point I won't be testing until February, it feels like I lost a whole month! I had heard that coming off the nuvaring is supposed to be easier then others, and I figured that since I had two "normal" cycles I was in the clear. But I guess not. If I had known how hard this was going to be I would have done things so differently! But hind sight is 20/20. Let's hope I get my BFP for my birthday next month!

I have a friend who loves Nuvaring. She got pregnant with her first on the 3rd cycle of NTNP after it and with her second 2 months following it. Everyone's different and the drugs in different forms of BC are different. I was on the Errin (Ortho Micronor, Noriday - norethindrone tablets) mini-pill and had 28 day cycles straight off it, including from the day I stopped to my first period afterwards - after 9 years without a cycle at all. It really does vary a lot, so don't get too concerned with other people's experiences, just know there's a lot of "normal" and keep your fingers crossed your body regulates quickly!


----------



## jbell157

I just checked out your chart clandestine. Very nice :) I noticed you are a sufferer of sore breasts right before ovulation. Helpful but not fun! I should be ovulating in the next week and I'm so nervous to actually try! I'm just so dang excited too! :haha:


----------



## ClandestineTX

jbell157 said:


> I just checked out your chart clandestine. Very nice :) I noticed you are a sufferer of sore breasts right before ovulation. Helpful but not fun! I should be ovulating in the next week and I'm so nervous to actually try! I'm just so dang excited too! :haha:

Thanks! I just hope my temps stay up at this point, pretty sure I'll know one way or the other in the next few days and it's really starting to wear me down! Especially the slightly lower temps the last two days... even though the LP trend is still upward and I know better than to read too much into individual numbers... it is making me a crazy woman. 

I have mid-cycle spotting, in addition to the sore breasts, the combination of which made me think I was ovulating near CD 12. I charted this cycle with BBT and OPKs, because I had tons of ovulation symptoms and no success getting a BFP after two cycles. This cycle has taught me the spotting and symptoms that follow start almost a week in advance of ovulation, which I never would have known otherwise! I like to think of it as an advance warning system! Even though I'd prefer not feeling every cell of my boobs for two weeks, it's good to know my body is informing me of pending O!

I was terrified at first, had spent most of my adult life trying NOT to get pregnant and couldn't believe I was intentionally not taking BC anymore. That was back in Oct and I've gotten over it. I still get freaked out if I think too hard about being pregnant or actually having a baby (especially when the dog is naughty... start wondering if we can really take on a human child). Is this your first cycle actively trying?


----------



## tulip11

I have severe headache since yesterday and specially become more severe at night time...with this headache I sometimes feel nauseous dont know why is it like this ?


----------



## Twag

I keep getting waves of feeling light headed, hot & queasy today not fun! Lots of creamy cm too :wacko:


----------



## tulip11

Twag said:


> I keep getting waves of feeling light headed, hot & queasy today not fun! Lots of creamy cm too :wacko:

I hope these signs brings BFP for you...fingers crossed dear :thumbup:


----------



## Skyler2014

tulip11 said:


> I have severe headache since yesterday and specially become more severe at night time...with this headache I sometimes feel nauseous dont know why is it like this ?

Could they be migraines? I know some people get nauseous, even vomiting with migraines.


----------



## jbell157

ClandestineTX said:


> jbell157 said:
> 
> 
> I just checked out your chart clandestine. Very nice :) I noticed you are a sufferer of sore breasts right before ovulation. Helpful but not fun! I should be ovulating in the next week and I'm so nervous to actually try! I'm just so dang excited too! :haha:
> 
> Thanks! I just hope my temps stay up at this point, pretty sure I'll know one way or the other in the next few days and it's really starting to wear me down! Especially the slightly lower temps the last two days... even though the LP trend is still upward and I know better than to read too much into individual numbers... it is making me a crazy woman.
> 
> I have mid-cycle spotting, in addition to the sore breasts, the combination of which made me think I was ovulating near CD 12. I charted this cycle with BBT and OPKs, because I had tons of ovulation symptoms and no success getting a BFP after two cycles. This cycle has taught me the spotting and symptoms that follow start almost a week in advance of ovulation, which I never would have known otherwise! I like to think of it as an advance warning system! Even though I'd prefer not feeling every cell of my boobs for two weeks, it's good to know my body is informing me of pending O!
> 
> I was terrified at first, had spent most of my adult life trying NOT to get pregnant and couldn't believe I was intentionally not taking BC anymore. That was back in Oct and I've gotten over it. I still get freaked out if I think too hard about being pregnant or actually having a baby (especially when the dog is naughty... start wondering if we can really take on a human child). Is this your first cycle actively trying?Click to expand...

Yes, it is our first cycle trying! I'm very nervous when I think about it, as well. I try not to as I'm afraid I might change my mind out of apprehension. I'll be 27 in March and my husband will be 33 this month and I know we aren't "older" by any means but I just feel ready. However, the realization that our lives will be forever changed is terrifying! But I'm ready for a baby, then homework, soccer practice, gymnastics, ect. I'm ready for the next chapter. 

As for your temp drops, as long as they don't fall below the cover line I think you're safe! Good Luck this month! my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## tulip11

babyrogers said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> I have severe headache since yesterday and specially become more severe at night time...with this headache I sometimes feel nauseous dont know why is it like this ?
> 
> Could they be migraines? I know some people get nauseous, even vomiting with migraines.Click to expand...

Idk hun...I never had like this type....I think migrain is oftenly on one side but here I have headache on whole area


----------



## ClandestineTX

jbell157 said:


> Yes, it is our first cycle trying! I'm very nervous when I think about it, as well. I try not to as I'm afraid I might change my mind out of apprehension. I'll be 27 in March and my husband will be 33 this month and I know we aren't "older" by any means but I just feel ready. However, the realization that our lives will be forever changed is terrifying! But I'm ready for a baby, then homework, soccer practice, gymnastics, ect. I'm ready for the next chapter.
> 
> As for your temp drops, as long as they don't fall below the cover line I think you're safe! Good Luck this month! my fingers are crossed for you!

You're at a great age to start. I keep thinking at 31 (husband is 35) maybe we waited a bit too long, but it wouldn't have been right for us. We both had to outgrow a lot and get our education/ careers moving along. I still think when I get a BFP, I'm going to have a "what did I do?" moment, but definitely excited now! I hope your readiness pays off for you the first time out, that would be so exciting!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I stopped signing up for these threads looooong ago.

15 cycles later, 2 REs, some meds, some more meds, lots of tears, cursing the universe, etc.

What do I wake up to this morning?

Sign my ass up for this thread to test on January 1 and put BFP by my name! Happy New Year!
 



Attached Files:







HPT.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tulip11

OperationBbyO said:


> I stopped signing up for these threads looooong ago.
> 
> 15 cycles later, 2 REs, some meds, some more meds, lots of tears, cursing the universe, etc.
> 
> What do I wake up to this morning?
> 
> Sign my ass up for this thread to test on January 1 and put BFP by my name! Happy New Year!

wow hun congrats...:happydance:


----------



## jbell157

OperationBbyO said:


> I stopped signing up for these threads looooong ago.
> 
> 15 cycles later, 2 REs, some meds, some more meds, lots of tears, cursing the universe, etc.
> 
> What do I wake up to this morning?
> 
> Sign my ass up for this thread to test on January 1 and put BFP by my name! Happy New Year!

Congratulations!!! :yipee: Praying for a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## Skyler2014

OperationBbyO said:


> I stopped signing up for these threads looooong ago.
> 
> 15 cycles later, 2 REs, some meds, some more meds, lots of tears, cursing the universe, etc.
> 
> What do I wake up to this morning?
> 
> Sign my ass up for this thread to test on January 1 and put BFP by my name! Happy New Year!

Wow nice lines! :wohoo:


----------



## Renaendel

Will you put me down for the 14th?


----------



## s_love

OperationBbyO said:


> I stopped signing up for these threads looooong ago.
> 
> 15 cycles later, 2 REs, some meds, some more meds, lots of tears, cursing the universe, etc.
> 
> What do I wake up to this morning?
> 
> Sign my ass up for this thread to test on January 1 and put BFP by my name! Happy New Year!

Congrats!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Thanks guys! I hope it sticks!


----------



## Renaendel

OperationBbyO said:


> Thanks guys! I hope it sticks!

You can do it! :thumbup:


----------



## ready4Abump

Sign me up for the 27th. Month 6 TTC.


----------



## clynn11

Gonna switch my test date to the 16th. GL to everyone!!!


----------



## Skyler2014

I am going to switch to the 3rd. Getting impatient and don't know which symptoms I'm having are normal for me because of being on the pill since I was 17. So will test on the 3rd and hopefully get my bfp


----------



## Twag

Congratulations OperationBbyO fantastic lines H&H 9months :hugs:

:dust: to those testing today :dust:


----------



## twinkletoe

Congratulations on the BFPs girlies......I am so happy for you.......H&H 9 months to you all!! 

Well AF got me right on time I knew she would this cycle :-( ......onwards and upwards I guess......really want to try and get the timing right this cycle! Feeling really down this morning think its a mixture between back to work blues and AF blues......gotta keep positive and focus on trying everything we can this month!
Good luck to all of you who are testing ! 

Tulip I can still stay on the Jan testing thread as my next AF due on 27th Jan so if you could put me down to test then that would be great! 

Hope you are all well! X


----------



## zelly1

Congrats OperationBbyO :happydance:


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Twinkletoe sorry the :witch: got you but onwards & upwards and you can still get your January BFP :dust:


----------



## MrsLemon

Going to buy some tests ready for tomorrow... Im sure I can feel the witch preparing her self tho.


----------



## Skyler2014

Hey looks MrsLemon just noticed we are the same cycle day or at less same dpo, close in age (I'm 20, DF is 24) and we are both in our first month of ttc. I'm also testing tomorrow. Hoping for BFP, no witch


----------



## MrsP81

Hi all, 

Im due AF on the 14th-15th, haven't been temping, and although I normally know when I have ovulated by spotting other symptoms (like mucus, sorry TMI) this month id been interesting and not sure if I have missed it or if it hasn't happened?

anyhoo, Im really hoping for a new year BFP I am currently on my 2 week wait... wish me luck! x


----------



## MrsLemon

babyrogers said:


> Hey looks MrsLemon just noticed we are the same cycle day or at less same dpo, close in age (I'm 20, DF is 24) and we are both in our first month of ttc. I'm also testing tomorrow. Hoping for BFP, no witch

We really do have lots in common!! :D FX for you :D xxx


----------



## Duckieshoes

Well, dpo 16, which is cd37 and still no sign of af...I might get lucky this time! I tested three days ago to a negative, but ff set my test day for tomorrow, so there's still a shot! Later today I'm gonna go pick up a few tests and I'm gonna try to wait until tomorrow to test, to give myself the best shot. Ff set today or tomorrow as the start of af, and hopefully that doesn't happen! Anyway, just figured I'd check in and tell ya'll where I'm at!


----------



## Twag

Chart is looking good :dust: Good luck and test tomorrow with FMU :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

OK so 8dpo today!

Twinges on my right hand side some quite sharp and it feels like as I am sitting down in my groin area :wacko: Also so thirsty today, feeling light headed, queasy & hot on and off all day! Sore boobs at the sides if I touch them or anything else does! Also my cervix was very high and closed and hard but just went to the loo and checked and it is so low and soft :wacko:

Trying so so hard not to get my hopes up :wacko:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> OK so 8dpo today!
> 
> Twinges on my right hand side some quite sharp and it feels like as I am sitting down in my groin area :wacko: Also so thirsty today, feeling light headed, queasy & hot on and off all day! Sore boobs at the sides if I touch them or anything else does! Also my cervix was very high and closed and hard but just went to the loo and checked and it is so low and soft :wacko:
> 
> Trying so so hard not to get my hopes up :wacko:

I also had those type pinching/ pulling at 8 DPO!!! FX it's a good sign for both of us!!!


----------



## Twag

Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## StitchFan

Hey everyone! I'm going to be testing this month too... but I'm having serious trouble reading my chart. Can anyone help me out? I'm really hoping I timed things right.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40cb48


----------



## Mimzy3

*TWAG*

You're taking Black Cohosh, Dong Quai, EPO, and Vitex correct? I took SI for 5 days 1-5cd hoping to move my O date up but hasn't worked, so far CD20 no O. I'm thinking of trying the herbs that you're taking. Do you have to wait till your next cylce to start? Or could I start now? And what dose are you taking? Thanks!


----------



## Duckieshoes

StitchFan, first thing I noticed is you've got some open spots...do you happen to know how different your times were those days? It can change a lot, even a few minutes. Because of that, (since ya gotta have put in the time that you temped) try using this temperature adjuster to adjust your temps...it'll give you a more accurate viewing of what's going on. 

Okay, next, as to your timing it looks pretty good. You did the BD just about every four days with a few a little closer together, which is good!! Sperm can survive for up to 72 hours, so hopefully that still put you near the right time frame. 

Okay, then onto your cm, which to me, added with the temp spike, means I think you O'd around day 20, 21. Perhaps once you've adjusted your temps for your time might give you a better idea. 

Quick question, have you been on Birth Control recently? Meaning within the last 3-6 months...if you have, keep in mind that it can take some time for everything in your body to line up the way it should. The first month of BC I was SURE that I was pregnant. I got nauseous, I got crazy mood swings...heck, I even got cravings! But I wasn't, so I just wanted to put that out there. 

Okay, so if I'm right, then you are on either dpo 4 or 5...good luck!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FF FAQ regarding temperature adjusting: 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Temperature-Adjusting.html


----------



## Duckieshoes

Clandestine, you're right it's not always accurate, but I thought I'd offer it as an option. I personally only take my temperature at the same time each day, but sometimes that's not always an option. 

Fertility Friend also has a temperature adjuster, btw, and Stitch Fan I can tell that you have the full version, or at least the trial of the full version, so it should be available to you(I just use the free version so I can't use it).


----------



## StitchFan

Duckieshoes said:


> StitchFan, first thing I noticed is you've got some open spots...do you happen to know how different your times were those days? It can change a lot, even a few minutes. Because of that, (since ya gotta have put in the time that you temped) try using this temperature adjuster to adjust your temps...it'll give you a more accurate viewing of what's going on.
> 
> Okay, next, as to your timing it looks pretty good. You did the BD just about every four days with a few a little closer together, which is good!! Sperm can survive for up to 72 hours, so hopefully that still put you near the right time frame.
> 
> Okay, then onto your cm, which to me, added with the temp spike, means I think you O'd around day 20, 21. Perhaps once you've adjusted your temps for your time might give you a better idea.
> 
> Quick question, have you been on Birth Control recently? Meaning within the last 3-6 months...if you have, keep in mind that it can take some time for everything in your body to line up the way it should. The first month of BC I was SURE that I was pregnant. I got nauseous, I got crazy mood swings...heck, I even got cravings! But I wasn't, so I just wanted to put that out there.
> 
> Okay, so if I'm right, then you are on either dpo 4 or 5...good luck!!

Thanks for your help guys! I have been off birth control for about 5 months now... so I'm hoping things are starting to get back to normal. We spent that last week or so on vacation at the in laws, so I too my temp as soon as I woke up... always before getting out of bed and after a full nights sleep. Fingers crossed I might have at least timed things right this month!


----------



## Duckieshoes

Good luck!! It looks pretty good to me and I THINK you've O'd either the 20, or 21 cd, but again I can't be sure.


----------



## ZombieKitten

I won't be testing this month. My chart has gone crazy. Ovulation probably won't occur. Wishing the rest of you tons of :dust: I hope you all see your :bfp:'s!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

ZombieKitten said:


> I won't be testing this month. My chart has gone crazy. Ovulation probably won't occur. Wishing the rest of you tons of :dust: I hope you all see your :bfp:'s!!!!! :hugs:

Now you should give us a link to it, to inspect/comment :) Us ladies in the TWW need something to distract us!!!


----------



## ZombieKitten

ClandestineTX said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> I won't be testing this month. My chart has gone crazy. Ovulation probably won't occur. Wishing the rest of you tons of :dust: I hope you all see your :bfp:'s!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Now you should give us a link to it, to inspect/comment :) Us ladies in the TWW need something to distract us!!!Click to expand...

At first I thought I ovulated CD11... FF shows CD13 (with dotted lines) temps are all out of whack.. it's just a weird situation. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b77a1//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ClandestineTX

ZombieKitten said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> I won't be testing this month. My chart has gone crazy. Ovulation probably won't occur. Wishing the rest of you tons of :dust: I hope you all see your :bfp:'s!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Now you should give us a link to it, to inspect/comment :) Us ladies in the TWW need something to distract us!!!Click to expand...
> 
> At first I thought I ovulated CD11... FF shows CD13 (with dotted lines) temps are all out of whack.. it's just a weird situation.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b77a1//thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Points to remember (and ones I keep having to tell myself):

It can take 3 days after ovulation for a temp rise (and then three days of sustained higher temps for FF to confirm ovulation) - so you may have ovulated anywhere from CD 11 to CD 13. Very similar to mine, ovulation was somewhere between CD 16 and CD 18. I'd say your temps are still high enough at the moment to look good for a biphasic chart - even though, I'll agree it looks a little erratic. So does mine, so don't count yourself out too soon!


----------



## Mimzy3

ClandestineTX said:


> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> I won't be testing this month. My chart has gone crazy. Ovulation probably won't occur. Wishing the rest of you tons of :dust: I hope you all see your :bfp:'s!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Now you should give us a link to it, to inspect/comment :) Us ladies in the TWW need something to distract us!!!Click to expand...
> 
> At first I thought I ovulated CD11... FF shows CD13 (with dotted lines) temps are all out of whack.. it's just a weird situation.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b77a1//thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...
> 
> Points to remember (and ones I keep having to tell myself):
> 
> It can take 3 days after ovulation for a temp rise (and then three days of sustained higher temps for FF to confirm ovulation) - so you may have ovulated anywhere from CD 11 to CD 13. Very similar to mine, ovulation was somewhere between CD 16 and CD 18. I'd say your temps are still high enough at the moment to look good for a biphasic chart - even though, I'll agree it looks a little erratic. So does mine, so don't count yourself out too soon!Click to expand...

I'm REALLY hoping this is my case and that it is just taking 3 days for my temp to rise. I thought I Ov'd on the 31st had the cramping and all my usual signs. Didn't temp on the 1st due to being up late and drinking NYE. Was hoping today I'd see a rise but nope :sad2: And today my cramps are gone and don't feel like O anymore. :shrug: DH left this am too and won't be back till Feb. :nope:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mimzy3 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZombieKitten said:
> 
> 
> I won't be testing this month. My chart has gone crazy. Ovulation probably won't occur. Wishing the rest of you tons of :dust: I hope you all see your :bfp:'s!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Now you should give us a link to it, to inspect/comment :) Us ladies in the TWW need something to distract us!!!Click to expand...
> 
> At first I thought I ovulated CD11... FF shows CD13 (with dotted lines) temps are all out of whack.. it's just a weird situation.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b77a1//thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...
> 
> Points to remember (and ones I keep having to tell myself):
> 
> It can take 3 days after ovulation for a temp rise (and then three days of sustained higher temps for FF to confirm ovulation) - so you may have ovulated anywhere from CD 11 to CD 13. Very similar to mine, ovulation was somewhere between CD 16 and CD 18. I'd say your temps are still high enough at the moment to look good for a biphasic chart - even though, I'll agree it looks a little erratic. So does mine, so don't count yourself out too soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm REALLY hoping this is my case and that it is just taking 3 days for my temp to rise. I thought I Ov'd on the 31st had the cramping and all my usual signs. Didn't temp on the 1st due to being up late and drinking NYE. Was hoping today I'd see a rise but nope :sad2: And today my cramps are gone and don't feel like O anymore. :shrug: DH left this am too and won't be back till Feb. :nope:Click to expand...

That's a promising dip, ma'am - we'll keep our FX for you!!!


----------



## HockeyWife86

Congrats on BFP! So exciting!

All the charting is making me adamant next cycle DH and I will have to take things up a notch! It would be nice to be a little more sure that we caught the O date.

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## DHBH0930

AF is due on the 9th so thats when I was hoping to wait till to test. I've been getting unusual cramping, nothing severe, and mostly on my right side. Not sure if that is just normal for me and just haven't noticed before or if my mind is so hopeful that I'm going to get a :bfp: that I'm imagining the cramps, the mind is a powerful thing! Also been very tired since I'm having trouble sleeping from cramps which then lead my mind to thoughts of being pregnant and then I can't shut them off to fall asleep!!! 

So I cheated :dohh: and tested today even though I KNOW its too early and got a :bfn: I'm hoping I will hold out till at least the 7th or so to do another... 

It's only our 1st month TTC but I've wanted kids ever since I was little and thoughts keep popping in my head about what if it's going to take years if ever to concieve, and how devastated I'd be....


----------



## StitchFan

AF is supposed to come for me on the 13th, so I'm not too far behind you! Good luck!


----------



## zelly1

Twag said:


> OK so 8dpo today!
> 
> Twinges on my right hand side some quite sharp and it feels like as I am sitting down in my groin area :wacko: Also so thirsty today, feeling light headed, queasy & hot on and off all day! Sore boobs at the sides if I touch them or anything else does! Also my cervix was very high and closed and hard but just went to the loo and checked and it is so low and soft :wacko:
> 
> Trying so so hard not to get my hopes up :wacko:

I too have been so thirsty and few sharp twinges on left. Cervix high closed this morn but this eve low and open. Tons creamy cm.

Fxd


----------



## jessthemess

ZombieKitten said:


> I won't be testing this month. My chart has gone crazy. Ovulation probably won't occur. Wishing the rest of you tons of :dust: I hope you all see your :bfp:'s!!!!! :hugs:

I agree with most of what the other girlies say.

I'm still partial to think you ovulated CD11 but likely between CD11 or CD13. What happens if you mess around with it a bit and change CD12 to a lower temp or CD13 to a higher temp? I mean FF is just making educated guesses with the info you gave them. Did your temps for CD12 or CD13 get messed up somehow? Maybe sleeping was off or you used different blankets, or took some medicine, or had a drink?


----------



## chartay

Just wanted to stop by and wish everyone loads of :dust:!!!!! I hope there are lots of BFPs this month! :flower: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lamago

ClandestineTX said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> CD14 and still no positive OPK this morning. This has never happened before. I'm really starting to freak out. We've been Bd'ing anyway just incase :-(
> 
> If your cycles are shifting towards 28 days, you may not see it for a few more days (could be as late as the 17th and be completely OK). With 28 day cycles, my OPK was apparently positive on the pm of CD 16, even though I didn't quite realize it until my temps went up days later. Very glad I didn't wait for an OPK to get to baby making and think doing it just in case will likely serve you well!Click to expand...

I'm on Cycle day 18 and used the Clearblue OV Digital but I have not gotten a happy face. I've been testing in the am but started to get worried I didnt see anything. I have a 30 day cycle. Reading online says its better to test in the pm. How long does the surge last? Can I miss it if I dont test one day?


----------



## OperationBbyO

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Waaaaahooooo! First beta is 319. I'll take it!

BABY DUST TO ALL!!!


----------



## jessthemess

lamago said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> CD14 and still no positive OPK this morning. This has never happened before. I'm really starting to freak out. We've been Bd'ing anyway just incase :-(
> 
> If your cycles are shifting towards 28 days, you may not see it for a few more days (could be as late as the 17th and be completely OK). With 28 day cycles, my OPK was apparently positive on the pm of CD 16, even though I didn't quite realize it until my temps went up days later. Very glad I didn't wait for an OPK to get to baby making and think doing it just in case will likely serve you well!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on Cycle day 18 and used the Clearblue OV Digital but I have not gotten a happy face. I've been testing in the am but started to get worried I didnt see anything. I have a 30 day cycle. Reading online says its better to test in the pm. How long does the surge last? Can I miss it if I dont test one day?Click to expand...

Theres a couple different things that could be going on. 

A. Your luteal phase might be short, maybe 12 to 10 days or even shorter and then you'd ovulate later in your cycle always. 
B. This could be an annovulatory cycle and you won't ovulate. Totally common to have one or two a year.
C. Maybe your body senses you're getting sick or stressed or changed your diet or sleeping habits or exercise routine and is holding out on ovulating.
D. Finally, even taking an OPK every day may still not be enough to catch that LH surge. Sometimes the surge only lasts 12 hours. If you test every day at 12:00 pm and you surge for 12 hrs at 4pm, then by noon the next day you've already missed it. 

Also, don't know if you temp but you should think about it if you do not. An OPK doesn't say if you're going to ovulate, only that you're having an LH surge. Tricky little name, _"Ovulation predictor test"_ when it doesn't actually predict ovulation, but LH surges. LH surges must happen before you ovulate but you don't always ovulate when you have a surge. However if you ovulate you will experience a temperature rise of .2 to .4 degrees above your normal BBT so if it's possible for you it's a better way to monitor ovulation.

Another note, some people say OPKs are still better then temping to know when you're going to ovulate because temping doesn't tell you till after ovulation happened, but it's important to know that sperm takes about 8 to 12 hours to prepare to be able to fertilize that egg in your body. So you should be BDing even before you get that positive OPK if you can, so the sperm also has time to prepare.

Almost forgot! Everything I've read, aside from specific OPK test brand, said that testing in the afternoon is ideal when LH is synthesized into your urine. So if you can in the afternoon I'd recommend it. 

Apologies if any of this is something you already knew! Just thought I'd give all of my ideas!


----------



## Duckieshoes

jessthemess can I just say that your chart looks excellent?! Good luck!!


----------



## jessthemess

Duckieshoes said:


> jessthemess can I just say that your chart looks excellent?! Good luck!!

Oh hey! Thanks! :) :) :)


----------



## lamago

Sasha14 said:


> Finally got a +OPK this morning on CD 17!!! Never happened this late before. Luckily we have been bd'ing for a week now so hopefully we'll catch that little eggy this time around! I have no idea when to test now or when my period will be due so I guess I'll just wait it out. Temp jumped from 97.3 to 97.9 over night so I don't know if I already ovulated. I'm just happy I actually did/am ovulating this cycle!

Sasha, i'm on cycle day 18 and no +OPK. I read we are supposed to use the OPK in the evening. What is your experience with OPK, is it possible to miss the +?


----------



## OperationBbyO

What I learned after I started temping was that I get the temp rise to indicate ovulation the same day my opk went +. By the time your temp rises it is generally too late to conceive. I never would have known this if I wasn't temping! I'm a huge fan of BBT even if it does suck to wake up at 5:30 every morning to temp and then fall back asleep. I often fall asleep with the thermometer in my mouth.

To make a long story short, opks are not a good option for everyone (like me). After several cycles of temping I knew I would O CD 18 off meds and CD 16 on meds so we could time BDing accordingly.


----------



## jessthemess

OperationBbyO said:


> What I learned after I started temping was that I get the temp rise to indicate ovulation the same day my opk went +. By the time your temp rises it is generally too late to conceive. I never would have known this if I wasn't temping! I'm a huge fan of BBT even if it does suck to wake up at 5:30 every morning to temp and then fall back asleep. I often fall asleep with the thermometer in my mouth.
> 
> To make a long story short, opks are not a good option for everyone (like me). After several cycles of temping I knew I would O CD 18 off meds and CD 16 on meds so we could time BDing accordingly.

I feel exactly the same haha. I've become like a serious BBT pusher. Because I've only been temping this one cycle and it wasn't super awesome to pick up the first week but now that I've gotten the hang of it, it makes me feel empowered in my TTCing. It's a good feeling in a world where we really have no control.


----------



## Try2findbaby

Happy new year all! 1 bfp already - great start. Fresh start and fresh eggs hopefully! I'm cd11 should o within the week, although already have good cm and high open cervix so we've been bding everyday/ every other day just to be sure! How's everyone else?


----------



## lamago

Thanks Jessthemess, that it very helpful. This is my first month using the Ovulation kit and didn't quiet get how it works.


----------



## Sasha14

lamago said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Finally got a +OPK this morning on CD 17!!! Never happened this late before. Luckily we have been bd'ing for a week now so hopefully we'll catch that little eggy this time around! I have no idea when to test now or when my period will be due so I guess I'll just wait it out. Temp jumped from 97.3 to 97.9 over night so I don't know if I already ovulated. I'm just happy I actually did/am ovulating this cycle!
> 
> Sasha, i'm on cycle day 18 and no +OPK. I read we are supposed to use the OPK in the evening. What is your experience with OPK, is it possible to miss the +?Click to expand...

Hi! It is possible to miss the surge. I was just confused Bc the last 3 months I got my positive OPK on CD 12 and this month it didn't come until CD 17. I had the EWCM and cramps for a week before the positive. I've always used them in the a.m with FMU and caught the surge. Maybe start testing twice a day. OPKs can make a woman crazy! Do you have any signs of ovulation?


----------



## lamago

I did have wet cm, but it's just been really confusing. Next month I will start taking my temperature at least I know once it has passed.

Margarita


----------



## Sasha14

lamago said:


> I did have wet cm, but it's just been really confusing. Next month I will start taking my temperature at least I know once it has passed.
> 
> Margarita

I have watery CM today 3 days after my +OPK. wondering if its still fertile CM and I didnt ovulate yet. I had a sharp quick pinch in my right hand side today over my ovary so I am BD'ing again tonight just in case I didnt ovulate yet. I forgot to take my temp this morning too so hopefully its high tomorrow a.m so I can confirm ovulation!


----------



## ClandestineTX

jessthemess said:


> lamago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> CD14 and still no positive OPK this morning. This has never happened before. I'm really starting to freak out. We've been Bd'ing anyway just incase :-(
> 
> If your cycles are shifting towards 28 days, you may not see it for a few more days (could be as late as the 17th and be completely OK). With 28 day cycles, my OPK was apparently positive on the pm of CD 16, even though I didn't quite realize it until my temps went up days later. Very glad I didn't wait for an OPK to get to baby making and think doing it just in case will likely serve you well!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on Cycle day 18 and used the Clearblue OV Digital but I have not gotten a happy face. I've been testing in the am but started to get worried I didnt see anything. I have a 30 day cycle. Reading online says its better to test in the pm. How long does the surge last? Can I miss it if I dont test one day?Click to expand...
> 
> Theres a couple different things that could be going on.
> 
> A. Your luteal phase might be short, maybe 12 to 10 days or even shorter and then you'd ovulate later in your cycle always.
> B. This could be an annovulatory cycle and you won't ovulate. Totally common to have one or two a year.
> C. Maybe your body senses you're getting sick or stressed or changed your diet or sleeping habits or exercise routine and is holding out on ovulating.
> D. Finally, even taking an OPK every day may still not be enough to catch that LH surge. Sometimes the surge only lasts 12 hours. If you test every day at 12:00 pm and you surge for 12 hrs at 4pm, then by noon the next day you've already missed it.
> 
> Also, don't know if you temp but you should think about it if you do not. An OPK doesn't say if you're going to ovulate, only that you're having an LH surge. Tricky little name, _"Ovulation predictor test"_ when it doesn't actually predict ovulation, but LH surges. LH surges must happen before you ovulate but you don't always ovulate when you have a surge. However if you ovulate you will experience a temperature rise of .2 to .4 degrees above your normal BBT so if it's possible for you it's a better way to monitor ovulation.
> 
> Another note, some people say OPKs are still better then temping to know when you're going to ovulate because temping doesn't tell you till after ovulation happened, but it's important to know that sperm takes about 8 to 12 hours to prepare to be able to fertilize that egg in your body. So you should be BDing even before you get that positive OPK if you can, so the sperm also has time to prepare.
> 
> Almost forgot! Everything I've read, aside from specific OPK test brand, said that testing in the afternoon is ideal when LH is synthesized into your urine. So if you can in the afternoon I'd recommend it.
> 
> Apologies if any of this is something you already knew! Just thought I'd give all of my ideas!Click to expand...

I second all of this and will add that I use the non-digital (qualitative) OPKs, and testing daily at 1 pm and 10 pm I never got a "true" positive where the test line is as dark or darker than the control. I did get my darkest at 10 pm on CD 16 and next darkest at 1 pm CD 17. I also drink a lot of water, regularly, which may have been a factor. Willing to bet if I'd used the digitals, I'd probably never have gotten one either. I know those two OPKs were "positive" for me, because I had the temperature rise which confirmed it, even without the OPK data (added it to my chart, days after the fact).


----------



## ClandestineTX

OperationBbyO said:


> What I learned after I started temping was that I get the temp rise to indicate ovulation the same day my opk went +. By the time your temp rises it is generally too late to conceive. I never would have known this if I wasn't temping! I'm a huge fan of BBT even if it does suck to wake up at 5:30 every morning to temp and then fall back asleep. I often fall asleep with the thermometer in my mouth.
> 
> To make a long story short, opks are not a good option for everyone (like me). After several cycles of temping I knew I would O CD 18 off meds and CD 16 on meds so we could time BDing accordingly.

I'd never heard of it being that quick, but at least you can be sure of your o-date!!! I'm a slow riser, so the most positive OPK I got was still days ahead of my temp rise. I'm still covered for my 3 day window, as I followed the keep DTD until you get confirmed ovulation advice!


----------



## ClandestineTX

jessthemess said:


> Duckieshoes said:
> 
> 
> jessthemess can I just say that your chart looks excellent?! Good luck!!
> 
> Oh hey! Thanks! :) :) :)Click to expand...

Ma'am if I were you, I'd be TESTING!!! How long are your cycles???


----------



## Duckieshoes

Me or Jess? If it was me, I did test three days ago to a negative, but I have really long cycles and ff projected tomorrow as test date and potential start of period date. Though today was also a projected af arrival date. I'll be testing tomorrow morning at 17 dpo with no dips below the coverline


----------



## ClandestineTX

Duckieshoes said:


> Me or Jess? If it was me, I did test three days ago to a negative, but I have really long cycles and ff projected tomorrow as test date and potential start of period date. Though today was also a projected af arrival date. I'll be testing tomorrow morning at 17 dpo with no dips below the coverline

I was talking about hers last night, but yours looks nice too! No dips is what's kept my hopes up too, keep us posted when you test again! 

FF has a mind of it's own sometimes... I didn't temp or use OPKs until this cycle, but put in the dates of my two prior cycles (28 and 27 days) and it originally had my next cycle due today (CD 28). After it confirmed ovulation on CD 17, it moved my next cycle date to Monday the 7th (CD 32), like it assumed I have a 14 day LP because it had no ovulation data until this cycle. Interesting my last cycle I was super stressed, major death in the family, last-minute travel with sleep deprivation, AND I got sick for nearly a week... and my cycle started a day early. This cycle I've been on break from work, being happily productive at home and relaxed - doesn't seem to me the conditions that would increase my cycle length! I was a little worried about the gradual decline of my temps the last three days, but this morning, they're back up and my nipples are still super sensitive, so I'm not expecting a new cycle today (usually my nipples/boobs hurt, until I wake up one day and they don't and later that day, my cycle starts).


----------



## Duckieshoes

*sigh* another day, my test day, another negative...but I haven't gotten my period yet. Maybe it'll arrive later today...but it might not. I'm starting to wonder if I'm one of those women who never get a positive. Not that I can't get pregnant but that I can't get a positive...then again, never been pregnant either.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Duckieshoes said:


> *sigh* another day, my test day, another negative...but I haven't gotten my period yet. Maybe it'll arrive later today...but it might not. I'm starting to wonder if I'm one of those women who never get a positive. Not that I can't get pregnant but that I can't get a positive...then again, never been pregnant either.

That's how I feel and I'm only 10-11 DPO! The statistics make me anxious right now, I think it's great 70-something percent of women get a positive by their expected cycle date, but no BFP here! 

I'm holding out hope, because I did have some serious pinching/ pulling going on on CD 25 and only CD 28 today. If that was implantation, then I shouldn't see a positive until at least tomorrow or Saturday. FX for us both!!!


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## tulip11

hi 
How is everyone doing ? GL to all of you :)..How are you Twag, ClandestineTX, Sasha14,Mimzy3, zelly1 ?


----------



## Twag

I am good Tulip feeling really calm about this cycle AF due Sunday - as fas as not SS goes I am having a lot of twinges/aches down there :shrug: who knows!! Hope my body isn't messing with me :dohh:

How about you? your chart looks good :thumbup:

:dust: ladies


----------



## tulip11

Twag said:


> I am good Tulip feeling really calm about this cycle AF due Sunday - as fas as not SS goes I am having a lot of twinges/aches down there :shrug: who knows!! Hope my body isn't messing with me :dohh:
> 
> How about you? your chart looks good :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: ladies

I am fine and also feeling really relax this cycle as well even though DH asked me about CD day before yesterday so I said lemme count it...I even didnt know otherwise before I used to remember my CD and DPO :coffee: but this time I even dont pay any attention to myself instead of one thing like I had severe headaches during last days which made me feel nauseous ...hun GL to you I hope that your BFP is on your way..:thumbup: thanks alot :hugs:


----------



## Twag

My DH keeps asking if there is a baby in there and how do I not know it is my body!! :dohh:
I also had a horrible headache last night and woke with it this morning it seems to have gone now tho :thumbup:

Good luck I hope our BFP's are close :dust:


----------



## MrsP81

I still don't even know if I have ovulated...I don' temp and haven't had any other symptoms... I use this maybe baby and according to that OV should have happened on the 31st but not sure as we were in Spain and didn't really pay attention to discharge etc... here's hoping....if that's the case I would be 4 days DPO... what should I be looking out for? what's the earliest I could test? x


----------



## ProfWife

Tulip - Can you add me to the 16th, please?


----------



## tulip11

ProfWife said:


> Tulip - Can you add me to the 16th, please?

yeah hun :hugs: GL


----------



## StitchFan

Well FF finally told me I O'd on the 31st... exactly the predicted day. I had serious cramps that day too, so hopefully things are getting back into normal order in there. AF is due to arrive the 11th, so i'll be testing around there!:thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Good luck :dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

tulip11 said:


> hi
> How is everyone doing ? GL to all of you :)..How are you Twag, ClandestineTX, Sasha14,Mimzy3, zelly1 ?

Never been so happy to have sore nipples and be starving! Know my progesterone hasn't dropped yet, between that and my mini-rise in temp this a.m. Just waiting... and waiting... and waiting... LOL!



Twag said:


> I am good Tulip feeling really calm about this cycle AF due Sunday - as fas as not SS goes I am having a lot of twinges/aches down there :shrug: who knows!! Hope my body isn't messing with me :dohh:
> 
> How about you? your chart looks good :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: ladies

I have a constant, dull ache, too!!! But, no symptom spotting! LOL!

And I agree Tulip11's chart does look quite nice!


----------



## tulip11

ClandestineTX said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> How is everyone doing ? GL to all of you :)..How are you Twag, ClandestineTX, Sasha14,Mimzy3, zelly1 ?
> 
> Never been so happy to have sore nipples and be starving! Know my progesterone hasn't dropped yet, between that and my mini-rise in temp this a.m. Just waiting... and waiting... and waiting... LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> I am good Tulip feeling really calm about this cycle AF due Sunday - as fas as not SS goes I am having a lot of twinges/aches down there :shrug: who knows!! Hope my body isn't messing with me :dohh:
> 
> How about you? your chart looks good :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: ladiesClick to expand...
> 
> I have a constant, dull ache, too!!! But, no symptom spotting! LOL!
> 
> And I agree Tulip11's chart does look quite nice!Click to expand...

but ClandestineTX now even I dont believe on my temperatures as there could be possibility of hypothyrodism :(


----------



## jessthemess

ClandestineTX said:


> Duckieshoes said:
> 
> 
> Me or Jess? If it was me, I did test three days ago to a negative, but I have really long cycles and ff projected tomorrow as test date and potential start of period date. Though today was also a projected af arrival date. I'll be testing tomorrow morning at 17 dpo with no dips below the coverline
> 
> I was talking about hers last night, but yours looks nice too! No dips is what's kept my hopes up too, keep us posted when you test again!
> 
> FF has a mind of it's own sometimes... I didn't temp or use OPKs until this cycle, but put in the dates of my two prior cycles (28 and 27 days) and it originally had my next cycle due today (CD 28). After it confirmed ovulation on CD 17, it moved my next cycle date to Monday the 7th (CD 32), like it assumed I have a 14 day LP because it had no ovulation data until this cycle. Interesting my last cycle I was super stressed, major death in the family, last-minute travel with sleep deprivation, AND I got sick for nearly a week... and my cycle started a day early. This cycle I've been on break from work, being happily productive at home and relaxed - doesn't seem to me the conditions that would increase my cycle length! I was a little worried about the gradual decline of my temps the last three days, but this morning, they're back up and my nipples are still super sensitive, so I'm not expecting a new cycle today (usually my nipples/boobs hurt, until I wake up one day and they don't and later that day, my cycle starts).Click to expand...


Typically they've been between five and six weeks most of my life. I was on BCP for six months and they were 28 days. This is my third cycle off of BCP, and they've been 42 and 43 days so far. I'm guessing it'll be right around that again.

SO I'm testing on the 5th because that puts me at 14dpo. But I won't have missed AF till sometime between the 6th and the 10th haha. 

I've become quite obsessed with long luteal phases over the last day because I think I have one. I looked at like 200 charts on Fertility Friend that semi-matched my own. Long cycle, late ovulation, using OPKs, and then I looked for women who got negative HPTs before positive and women who get late positve HPTs.

What I've seen is that a long LP like mine, even on 14dpo to 16dpo an hpt could come up BFN. 

SO while I've been wanting to test now since my temps have been elevated for 12 days I really really don't want to see an unnecessary BFN haha.

Long story short, I'm waiting to test, begrudgingly haha


----------



## ClandestineTX

tulip11 said:


> but ClandestineTX now even I dont believe on my temperatures as there could be possibility of hypothyrodism :(

You have a definite biphasic chart, which looks good for ovulation and your LP is stable (all above your coverline). If you get a BFP and haven't already, I'd get your thyroid bloods checked STAT, as if you need the meds and don't have them, it increases your risk of MC. If your thyroid is wonky like mine, it's probably not too terrible, as you are definitely ovulating. Just don't want to let it get worse or leave it untreated, IF there's even a problem - better to know and be confident it's OK or treat, if necessary. 



jessthemess said:


> Typically they've been between five and six weeks most of my life. I was on BCP for six months and they were 28 days. This is my third cycle off of BCP, and they've been 42 and 43 days so far. I'm guessing it'll be right around that again.
> 
> SO I'm testing on the 5th because that puts me at 14dpo. But I won't have missed AF till sometime between the 6th and the 10th haha.
> 
> I've become quite obsessed with long luteal phases over the last day because I think I have one. I looked at like 200 charts on Fertility Friend that semi-matched my own. Long cycle, late ovulation, using OPKs, and then I looked for women who got negative HPTs before positive and women who get late positve HPTs.
> 
> What I've seen is that a long LP like mine, even on 14dpo to 16dpo an hpt could come up BFN.
> 
> SO while I've been wanting to test now since my temps have been elevated for 12 days I really really don't want to see an unnecessary BFN haha.
> 
> Long story short, I'm waiting to test, begrudgingly haha

I think FF days 18 days of elevated temps is their recommendation for testing, so if you get a BFN and your temps are still up - I'd test again a few days after that! My understanding is long LPs are fine, it's the ones that are too short that are problematic. Just fewer cycles per year, for you, but you only need ONE good one :)


----------



## Dime Cuando

The problem with this tww business is I am wishing my life away again....
I used OPKs for the first time this month and I'm not sure I ever got a strong enough line to class it as a positive. The nearest I got to positive was at CD 17 which seems fairly late...

Anyway AF is due in 3 days....Ben getting what I call 'ovary aches', like twinges in the ovary area but I've noticed those before in previous months.
I may give in and test first thing Monday if the witch doesn't beat me to it.

:dust::dust::dust: to allllll of you x


----------



## Sasha14

tulip11 said:


> hi
> How is everyone doing ? GL to all of you :)..How are you Twag, ClandestineTX, Sasha14,Mimzy3, zelly1 ?

Hi love! I'm doing OK. Had my positive OPK on Sunday so hoping I o'ed that day or Monday. I was going to bd last night just incase but we didn't get to. Hoping we caught the eggy. I'm not getting my hopes up though Bc I o'ed later than usual (if I even o'ed). i had soooo much EWCM from Last wednesday until the following Monday so we bd that whole time. How are you???


----------



## tulip11

Sasha14 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> How is everyone doing ? GL to all of you :)..How are you Twag, ClandestineTX, Sasha14,Mimzy3, zelly1 ?
> 
> Hi love! I'm doing OK. Had my positive OPK on Sunday so hoping I o'ed that day or Monday. I was going to bd last night just incase but we didn't get to. Hoping we caught the eggy. I'm not getting my hopes up though Bc I o'ed later than usual (if I even o'ed). i had soooo much EWCM from Last wednesday until the following Monday so we bd that whole time. How are you???Click to expand...

I hope that you caught the egg :thumbup: I am fine thanks..last night I was passing by Mother care that really made me sad I was about to cry :cry:


----------



## twinkletoe

I know what your mean tulip I was silly enough to watch one born every minute last night!! Silly girl! :-( but they are so cute!! X fingers crossed for you this cycle! Xx


----------



## tulip11

twinkletoe said:


> I know what your mean tulip I was silly enough to watch one born every minute last night!! Silly girl! :-( but they are so cute!! X fingers crossed for you this cycle! Xx

thanks hun you are quite strong enough to watch these programmes I cant do that :( best of luck and massive baby dust to you hun :thumbup::dust::dust:


----------



## zelly1

Hi tulip. Im 8/9 dpo. Looking bk at previous cycles seems have 12 day lp so af due tue or weds. If af dont show b testing 12. Mine and oh 6 yr anniversary so b good to get bfp. Had few twinges here and then at 3/4 dpo had severe pains for an hr or so like being stabbed but b too early for implantation.

I have in my head we wont conveive naturally so then not too disappointed. If not pg this cycle oh going to drs for sa.

Think u have right attitude being relaxed. Fxd it works. When u testing? Xx


----------



## Twag

Woman at work just brought in new born indentical twin boys omg so tiny & so cute broody monster is freaking out :haha:


----------



## tulip11

zelly1 said:


> Hi tulip. Im 8/9 dpo. Looking bk at previous cycles seems have 12 day lp so af due tue or weds. If af dont show b testing 12. Mine and oh 6 yr anniversary so b good to get bfp. Had few twinges here and then at 3/4 dpo had severe pains for an hr or so like being stabbed but b too early for implantation.
> 
> I have in my head we wont conveive naturally so then not too disappointed. If not pg this cycle oh going to drs for sa.
> 
> Think u have right attitude being relaxed. Fxd it works. When u testing? Xx

my best wishes are with you dear...I hope you ill get BFP this cycle :happydance: well Idk when I am going to test because during last few months my cycles have been messed up like 28-33-30 days ...thanks hun :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## zelly1

tulip11 said:


> zelly1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi tulip. Im 8/9 dpo. Looking bk at previous cycles seems have 12 day lp so af due tue or weds. If af dont show b testing 12. Mine and oh 6 yr anniversary so b good to get bfp. Had few twinges here and then at 3/4 dpo had severe pains for an hr or so like being stabbed but b too early for implantation.
> 
> I have in my head we wont conveive naturally so then not too disappointed. If not pg this cycle oh going to drs for sa.
> 
> Think u have right attitude being relaxed. Fxd it works. When u testing? Xx
> 
> my best wishes are with you dear...I hope you ill get BFP this cycle :happydance: well Idk when I am going to test because during last few months my cycles have been messed up like 28-33-30 days ...thanks hun :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank u. Gl to you ant tons of baby dust xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

CD 28, almost 1 pm CST and no sign of the witch. I guess I'm not "late" until tomorrow morning? Thinking if nothing changes by morning, I'll pass on the Wondfo (IC) and try the FRER with FMU, been holding two to confirm if I ever got a positive on the IC test. And the waiting continues!


----------



## zelly1

ClandestineTX said:


> CD 28, almost 1 pm CST and no sign of the witch. I guess I'm not "late" until tomorrow morning? Thinking if nothing changes by morning, I'll pass on the Wondfo (IC) and try the FRER with FMU, been holding two to confirm if I ever got a positive on the IC test. And the waiting continues!

Good luck xx


----------



## Skyler2014

So bfn today... :( Can you move my next test date to the 11th. I think I will take it on the 7th as planned :)


----------



## Mimzy3

ClandestineTX said:


> CD 28, almost 1 pm CST and no sign of the witch. I guess I'm not "late" until tomorrow morning? Thinking if nothing changes by morning, I'll pass on the Wondfo (IC) and try the FRER with FMU, been holding two to confirm if I ever got a positive on the IC test. And the waiting continues!

Good luck:dust: 

My temp spiked today but i took it a hour later than I normally do :dohh: used bbt calculator on the web and it said if i took it at the time i normally do it would of been 97.82 which is still higher than my average-94.58. Guess just see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## ClandestineTX

FX that was your egg!!! I was just telling someone else on another thread... I've taken mine +/- 2 hours of my usual 6 am wake/ temp time and my doesn't really change at all. FF recommends NOT adjusting, but I've been told by some women theirs changes a lot. Basically, unless you KNOW yours changes drastically, I'd not adjust it and just make sure you give FF the correct time and temperature. Remember, it's not about single numbers, it's about the trend over time, so up is UP, my friend! FX it stays up for you, for a good 9+ months!!!


----------



## Calitronagrl

AF isn't due until the 10th. I actually have a doctors appointment that day with a new gynecologist so I will mostly test that day if I haven't started yet. I wish everyone luck and send baby dust to all.


----------



## Mimzy3

ClandestineTX said:


> FX that was your egg!!! I was just telling someone else on another thread... I've taken mine +/- 2 hours of my usual 6 am wake/ temp time and my doesn't really change at all. FF recommends NOT adjusting, but I've been told by some women theirs changes a lot. Basically, unless you KNOW yours changes drastically, I'd not adjust it and just make sure you give FF the correct time and temperature. Remember, it's not about single numbers, it's about the trend over time, so up is UP, my friend! FX it stays up for you, for a good 9+ months!!!

Very good info thanks for sharing!!:D I left my FF with the non-adjusted temp but made a note of it. Excited to see your test results!! :happydance:


----------



## lamago

ClandestineTX said:


> CD 28, almost 1 pm CST and no sign of the witch. I guess I'm not "late" until tomorrow morning? Thinking if nothing changes by morning, I'll pass on the Wondfo (IC) and try the FRER with FMU, been holding two to confirm if I ever got a positive on the IC test. And the waiting continues!


Goood Luck!!!


----------



## Sasha14

tulip11 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> How is everyone doing ? GL to all of you :)..How are you Twag, ClandestineTX, Sasha14,Mimzy3, zelly1 ?
> 
> Hi love! I'm doing OK. Had my positive OPK on Sunday so hoping I o'ed that day or Monday. I was going to bd last night just incase but we didn't get to. Hoping we caught the eggy. I'm not getting my hopes up though Bc I o'ed later than usual (if I even o'ed). i had soooo much EWCM from Last wednesday until the following Monday so we bd that whole time. How are you???Click to expand...
> 
> I hope that you caught the egg :thumbup: I am fine thanks..last night I was passing by Mother care that really made me sad I was about to cry :cry:Click to expand...

Yeah I know how you feel. I watched the movie "What To Expect When Your Expecting" and cried like a baby at the end. My husband felt bad. :-(


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sasha14 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> How is everyone doing ? GL to all of you :)..How are you Twag, ClandestineTX, Sasha14,Mimzy3, zelly1 ?
> 
> Hi love! I'm doing OK. Had my positive OPK on Sunday so hoping I o'ed that day or Monday. I was going to bd last night just incase but we didn't get to. Hoping we caught the eggy. I'm not getting my hopes up though Bc I o'ed later than usual (if I even o'ed). i had soooo much EWCM from Last wednesday until the following Monday so we bd that whole time. How are you???Click to expand...
> 
> I hope that you caught the egg :thumbup: I am fine thanks..last night I was passing by Mother care that really made me sad I was about to cry :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know how you feel. I watched the movie "What To Expect When Your Expecting" and cried like a baby at the end. My husband felt bad. :-(Click to expand...

Haven't seen that one, will make a point not to until I can be sure it won't upset me (e.g. post-BFP)... thanks for the heads-up! LOL, and now, in my present state of hyper organization, I'll make a post-BFP list!


----------



## Sasha14

So I just started an account on Fertility Friend and i only had a few temps that I was able to put in and based on those temps FF says I ovukated on the 30th, which is when I got my positive OPK. BUT when I scroll down under my calendar is says "ovulation still not detected". This confuses me...anyone have any experience on FF? The site kind of confuses me lol!


----------



## ProfWife

Sasha - Can you send a link?


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sasha14 said:


> So I just started an account on Fertility Friend and i only had a few temps that I was able to put in and based on those temps FF says I ovukated on the 30th, which is when I got my positive OPK. BUT when I scroll down under my calendar is says "ovulation still not detected". This confuses me...anyone have any experience on FF? The site kind of confuses me lol!

You may not have entered enough temps for it to calculate a definite coverline (horizontal line which visually separates pre-o and post-o temps). It's not a real value, it's something that the software uses to confirm ovulation, so not having doesn't mean you didn't ovulate... just that their programming can't reliably determine when it was. And please, send a link!!! Trying to distract myself from my own chart - really happy to look at everyone else's!!!


----------



## Sasha14

ProfWife said:


> Sasha - Can you send a link?

I just realized it was showing stats for CD12....I didnt ovulate until around CD17. It wont let me view each cycle day seperately though....is there a way to do that??


----------



## Sasha14

Sasha14 said:


> ProfWife said:
> 
> 
> Sasha - Can you send a link?
> 
> I just realized it was showing stats for CD12....I didnt ovulate until around CD17. It wont let me view each cycle day seperately though....is there a way to do that??Click to expand...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/418d9a

Dont know if this worked lol. Like I said before I only have a few temps recorded. 97.3 is unusually low for me and i always go to and above 98.0 after ovulation.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sasha14 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProfWife said:
> 
> 
> Sasha - Can you send a link?
> 
> I just realized it was showing stats for CD12....I didnt ovulate until around CD17. It wont let me view each cycle day seperately though....is there a way to do that??Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/418d9a
> 
> Dont know if this worked lol. Like I said before I only have a few temps recorded. 97.3 is unusually low for me and i always go to and above 98.0 after ovulation.Click to expand...

From what's there, ovulation looks good for CD 17. Would bet it's the lack of data points that's not allowing it to calculate it for you, but I wouldn't worry!


----------



## ProfWife

I think it's the lack of information, too. You might want to consider not including that in your stats if you are going to temp normally. My first month was looki great until I missed almost a full week due to husband being hospitalized and not sleeping.


----------



## Sasha14

ProfWife said:


> I think it's the lack of information, too. You might want to consider not including that in your stats if you are going to temp normally. My first month was looki great until I missed almost a full week due to husband being hospitalized and not sleeping.

Thanks ladies! Next month I will chart more frequently. Hopefully there won't be a next month though ;-). I'm so ready to be pregnant! It's all I think about.


----------



## Amorczek

No bfp for me :(. Looks like we get to try again this month! I thought by 5 cycles in it would've happened.. Guess I need to start looking for more tips and such and hopefully it happens soon! CONGRATS to those who got their BFP!


----------



## Twag

I woke up this morning just feeling out this month dont know why I just do which is ok need to just try harder cycle 5 I guess :shrug:


----------



## Calitronagrl

Twag said:


> I woke up this morning just feeling out this month dont know why I just do which is ok need to just try harder cycle 5 I guess :shrug:

I know the feeling. Yesterday, my temp dropped from 98.8 down to 98.4, then again to 98.1 today. AF is not due for another 5-7 days, but have a feeling that I just may be starting earlier than usual. Maybe next month will be our month.


----------



## Twag

10dpo - Feeling out, bbs are huge, feeling crampy/twingy, feeling queasy, lower back ache, cervix high, v firm & closed and up close to cervix tiny amount of pink tinge cm 

:shrug:


----------



## MrsLemon

BFN just wish af would arrive so i could feel hopeful again


----------



## ClandestineTX

Calitronagrl said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning just feeling out this month dont know why I just do which is ok need to just try harder cycle 5 I guess :shrug:
> 
> I know the feeling. Yesterday, my temp dropped from 98.8 down to 98.4, then again to 98.1 today. AF is not due for another 5-7 days, but have a feeling that I just may be starting earlier than usual. Maybe next month will be our month.Click to expand...




Twag said:


> 10dpo - Feeling out, bbs are huge, feeling crampy/twingy, feeling queasy, lower back ache, cervix high, v firm & closed and up close to cervix tiny amount of pink tinge cm
> 
> :shrug:

I didn't see a chart for you, Calitronagrl, but I've seen yours, Twag - you both know it's not over until a new cycle starts!!! 

I'm hanging in a day late on CD 29 (13 DPO), still wake up starving, with the most sore/sensitive nipples to date, BFN on Wondfo IC, BFN/ evap? on FRER. Temp is still at LP levels... so FX I'm not out yet!


----------



## Mimzy3

*Clandestine *so you did see a line that you think is an Evap line on the FRER?

Temp still up today and took it two hours earlier than I normal, due to waking up to use the bathroom. And normally the earlier I take my temp the lower it is. So I think I did indeed O :happydance: The SI moved my O date up by 10 days! Thats pretty impressive! I know even though we had it timed right this month we still only have a 20% chance so trying to not get my hopes up. But officially in the TWW now![-o&lt;


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mimzy3 said:


> *Clandestine *so you did see a line that you think is an Evap line on the FRER?
> 
> Temp still up today and took it two hours earlier than I normal, due to waking up to use the bathroom. And normally the earlier I take my temp the lower it is. So I think I did indeed O :happydance: The SI moved my O date up by 10 days! Thats pretty impressive! I know even though we had it timed right this month we still only have a 20% chance so trying to not get my hopes up. But officially in the TWW now![-o&lt;

I just realized I'm 12 DPO, not 13... LOL... not like that really matters! There is "something" on the FRER. I haven't searched images of evap lines, because if it's a faint (FAINT) positive, it will simply be more positive tomorrow and I'd rather deal with that possibility then spending the day questioning WTF it is, exactly. It's almost like a shiny line where the test line should be, if I tilt it back and forth and it's really only visible in head-on in direct light - like 2 feet away from my bathroom compact fluorescent light bulbs (cabinet mounted, closest I can get to them). In the direct light, I'd swear it's the same color as the control line, but it's just too tiny to make heads or tails of. I'm not sure the flash on my camera is strong enough to even get an image of it, but I might try later and if I get it to show, I'll post it. The Wondfo is definitely BFN. And I'm pissed, because my husband woke up around 2-something to go to the bathroom and woke up the dog, getting out of bed. The dog woke me up, so I took a temp at 222 am (not realizing the time) and went to the bathroom, myself. So my 6 am HPTs were less than a 4 hour hold... 

I'm so glad you got your egg!!! I have been telling myself the same story about the 20% for the last 12 days (well, 9 I guess... as it took me three days to realize the not-quite positive OPK was positive after the temp rise).


----------



## Duckieshoes

I don't know how to feel right now. Today, which was supposed to be 18 dpo, ff took away my crosshairs. It's saying now that it hadn't detected ovulation. How can that be? How can I go for seventeen days and now, now it's saying I haven't o'd?? My temp this morning was good! Higher than yesturdays!! Surely that shouldn't have changed it...or is it just because its the 18th day? Has anyone else gotten there and then ff changed its mind? I'm at a loss here...I thought things were going well, that I was on day 18, with no sign of af, and that even though I hadn't gotten a positive, it would work out in a few days maybe...now I don't know what to think. This has been a 39 day cycle...can I really wait another 39 days just to get a negative?


----------



## cntrygrl

ClandestineTX said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> *Clandestine *so you did see a line that you think is an Evap line on the FRER?
> 
> Temp still up today and took it two hours earlier than I normal, due to waking up to use the bathroom. And normally the earlier I take my temp the lower it is. So I think I did indeed O :happydance: The SI moved my O date up by 10 days! Thats pretty impressive! I know even though we had it timed right this month we still only have a 20% chance so trying to not get my hopes up. But officially in the TWW now![-o&lt;
> 
> I just realized I'm 12 DPO, not 13... LOL... not like that really matters! There is "something" on the FRER. I haven't searched images of evap lines, because if it's a faint (FAINT) positive, it will simply be more positive tomorrow and I'd rather deal with that possibility then spending the day questioning WTF it is, exactly. It's almost like a shiny line where the test line should be, if I tilt it back and forth and it's really only visible in head-on in direct light - like 2 feet away from my bathroom compact fluorescent light bulbs (cabinet mounted, closest I can get to them). In the direct light, I'd swear it's the same color as the control line, but it's just too tiny to make heads or tails of. I'm not sure the flash on my camera is strong enough to even get an image of it, but I might try later and if I get it to show, I'll post it. The Wondfo is definitely BFN. And I'm pissed, because my husband woke up around 2-something to go to the bathroom and woke up the dog, getting out of bed. The dog woke me up, so I took a temp at 222 am (not realizing the time) and went to the bathroom, myself. So my 6 am HPTs were less than a 4 hour hold...
> 
> I'm so glad you got your egg!!! I have been telling myself the same story about the 20% for the last 12 days (well, 9 I guess... as it took me three days to realize the not-quite positive OPK was positive after the temp rise).Click to expand...

Did you use a first response test? Those are insane for evap lines and they will drive you nuts.


----------



## Mimzy3

ClandestineTX said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> *Clandestine *so you did see a line that you think is an Evap line on the FRER?
> 
> Temp still up today and took it two hours earlier than I normal, due to waking up to use the bathroom. And normally the earlier I take my temp the lower it is. So I think I did indeed O :happydance: The SI moved my O date up by 10 days! Thats pretty impressive! I know even though we had it timed right this month we still only have a 20% chance so trying to not get my hopes up. But officially in the TWW now![-o&lt;
> 
> I just realized I'm 12 DPO, not 13... LOL... not like that really matters! There is "something" on the FRER. I haven't searched images of evap lines, because if it's a faint (FAINT) positive, it will simply be more positive tomorrow and I'd rather deal with that possibility then spending the day questioning WTF it is, exactly. It's almost like a shiny line where the test line should be, if I tilt it back and forth and it's really only visible in head-on in direct light - like 2 feet away from my bathroom compact fluorescent light bulbs (cabinet mounted, closest I can get to them). In the direct light, I'd swear it's the same color as the control line, but it's just too tiny to make heads or tails of. I'm not sure the flash on my camera is strong enough to even get an image of it, but I might try later and if I get it to show, I'll post it. The Wondfo is definitely BFN. And I'm pissed, because my husband woke up around 2-something to go to the bathroom and woke up the dog, getting out of bed. The dog woke me up, so I took a temp at 222 am (not realizing the time) and went to the bathroom, myself. So my 6 am HPTs were less than a 4 hour hold...
> 
> I'm so glad you got your egg!!! I have been telling myself the same story about the 20% for the last 12 days (well, 9 I guess... as it took me three days to realize the not-quite positive OPK was positive after the temp rise).Click to expand...

Totally understand just waiting till tomorrow vs driving yourself crazy about the line. And try again in the am with FMU, see if you get a darker line! FX for you!


----------



## Twag

Some light red blood up there so think I am out this month :cry: 

Now to search the web for best chances to conceive as this will now be 5/6 months ttc!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Is this just spotting? It could be implantation! I would wait to see if your flow gets any heavier. This cycle is our 6 month also. We made an appointment with the fertility specialists for next week. I recommend seeing one. This will be our first time but 6 months of trying, I am getting depressed and I figured now is the time to get testing done! good luck hunny! We are all here for you!



Twag said:


> Some light red blood up there so think I am out this month :cry:
> 
> Now to search the web for best chances to conceive as this will now be 5/6 months ttc!!


----------



## Twag

my LP is only 11 days so I just think it would be too late for IB wouldn't it?

More up there and light pink when I wipe than coming out normal spotting for me before AF is brown icky stuff this is bright red :shrug:

I have been thinking today about possibly going to see a Dr about it :shrug: I am 32 & DH 34 come April we will be another year older :wacko: just worries me! especially with a short LP!

Hmmm I get another shot in January to catch and if nothing then I will go Dr I think for some tests or something :shrug:

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

Amcolecchi said:


> Is this just spotting? It could be implantation! I would wait to see if your flow gets any heavier. This cycle is our 6 month also. We made an appointment with the fertility specialists for next week. I recommend seeing one. This will be our first time but 6 months of trying, I am getting depressed and I figured now is the time to get testing done! good luck hunny! We are all here for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Some light red blood up there so think I am out this month :cry:
> 
> Now to search the web for best chances to conceive as this will now be 5/6 months ttc!!Click to expand...

Most docs won't do testings till you've been trying for at least 12 months. And most insurance companies don't cover infertility specialist till you've been trying for 12 months. They say it can take a healthy couple up to 12 months to conceive. Even when all the stars are aligned and you time it all right there is still only a 20% chance of you becoming preg. So I wouldn't look into anything to invasive yet. I know when you start trying even 2 months seem like to long but it really is something that takes time for most couples. All of us here understand the feeling of urgency though :hugs:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Thinking BnB has a problem with me abbreviating the quote code or the link I was trying to include (saved picture and will post that) from another forum and I was trying to prevent taking up a whole page with my replies! 

@cntrygrl and @Mimzy3:

*It does NOT look like this: *


At an off-angle, it looks like a sharp, shiny line. Directly under the compact fluorescent bulbs in my bathroom, cabinet mounted, so I can only get about 2 ft under the light, it looks pink (to me, at least). I cannot (for the life of me) get a picture of it to show up on my phone. If it's positive, I expect it will be tomorrow, hopefully moreso. If it's an evap/artifact, then tomorrow will be uneventful and/or a new cycle will start. Nothing I can do about it, but wait. Sigh!

@Twag:

Are you temps still up? It may be anecdotal, but my best friend had three days of light bleeding (she thought was a period), four days after it stopped, she got a BFP. And I know a lot of women continue to get period-like light bleeding through their first trimesters and beyond... if it's not a full flow, especially if you're temp is still up, there may still be hope for you this cycle!


----------



## Mimzy3

ClandestineTX said:


> Thinking BnB has a problem with me abbreviating the quote code or the link I was trying to include (saved picture and will post that) from another forum and I was trying to prevent taking up a whole page with my replies!
> 
> @cntrygrl and @Mimzy3:
> 
> *It does NOT look like this: *
> View attachment 543381
> 
> 
> At an off-angle, it looks like a sharp, shiny line. Directly under the compact fluorescent bulbs in my bathroom, cabinet mounted, so I can only get about 2 ft under the light, it looks pink (to me, at least). I cannot (for the life of me) get a picture of it to show up on my phone. If it's positive, I expect it will be tomorrow, hopefully moreso. If it's an evap/artifact, then tomorrow will be uneventful and/or a new cycle will start. Nothing I can do about it, but wait. Sigh!
> 
> @Twag:
> 
> Are you temps still up? It may be anecdotal, but my best friend had three days of light bleeding (she thought was a period), four days after it stopped, she got a BFP. And I know a lot of women continue to get period-like light bleeding through their first trimesters and beyond... if it's not a full flow, especially if you're temp is still up, there may still be hope for you this cycle!

You know what I actually think I see it too!!!! :happydance: I bet tomorrow you'll have a slighty darker line! :thumbup:


----------



## tulip11

ClandestineTX said:


> Thinking BnB has a problem with me abbreviating the quote code or the link I was trying to include (saved picture and will post that) from another forum and I was trying to prevent taking up a whole page with my replies!
> 
> @cntrygrl and @Mimzy3:
> 
> *It does NOT look like this: *
> View attachment 543381
> 
> 
> At an off-angle, it looks like a sharp, shiny line. Directly under the compact fluorescent bulbs in my bathroom, cabinet mounted, so I can only get about 2 ft under the light, it looks pink (to me, at least). I cannot (for the life of me) get a picture of it to show up on my phone. If it's positive, I expect it will be tomorrow, hopefully moreso. If it's an evap/artifact, then tomorrow will be uneventful and/or a new cycle will start. Nothing I can do about it, but wait. Sigh!
> 
> @Twag:
> 
> Are you temps still up? It may be anecdotal, but my best friend had three days of light bleeding (she thought was a period), four days after it stopped, she got a BFP. And I know a lot of women continue to get period-like light bleeding through their first trimesters and beyond... if it's not a full flow, especially if you're temp is still up, there may still be hope for you this cycle!


hun its start of your BFP :happydance: I can def see a line woooooooooo hooooooooooooo


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mimzy3 said:


> You know what I actually think I see it too!!!! :happydance: I bet tomorrow you'll have a slighty darker line! :thumbup:

*Hold the happydances for tomorrow (????) - That's not my test!!!* That's a picture of an actual EVAP line from another forum (did a Google search for evap FRER images). The questionable line on mine is how I described after that in my previous post.


----------



## Mimzy3

ClandestineTX said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> You know what I actually think I see it too!!!! :happydance: I bet tomorrow you'll have a slighty darker line! :thumbup:
> 
> *Hold the happydances for tomorrow (????) - That's not my test!!!* That's a picture of an actual EVAP line from another forum (did a Google search for evap FRER images). The questionable line on mine is how I described after that in my previous post.Click to expand...

LOL I just saw the test and got all excited for you, sorry! :haha: Still thinking you'll get your BFP tomorrow! :winkwink:


----------



## Twag

I stopped temping as I find it too stressful after O as I worry about every dip and rise etc I have been charting my cycles for 2 years now

And yes most Doctors do not like seeing you until 12 months but I do not think it harms to get your GP to check you out for the basic stuff :shrug: (considering my mother had her menopause in her early 30's and there is thyroid issues in my family I think my GP would check me over!) I am not looking for medical intervention I just want to make sure there is nothing major standing in the way :shrug:


----------



## cntrygrl

ClandestineTX said:


> Thinking BnB has a problem with me abbreviating the quote code or the link I was trying to include (saved picture and will post that) from another forum and I was trying to prevent taking up a whole page with my replies!
> 
> @cntrygrl and @Mimzy3:
> 
> *It does NOT look like this: *
> View attachment 543381
> 
> 
> At an off-angle, it looks like a sharp, shiny line. Directly under the compact fluorescent bulbs in my bathroom, cabinet mounted, so I can only get about 2 ft under the light, it looks pink (to me, at least). I cannot (for the life of me) get a picture of it to show up on my phone. If it's positive, I expect it will be tomorrow, hopefully moreso. If it's an evap/artifact, then tomorrow will be uneventful and/or a new cycle will start. Nothing I can do about it, but wait. Sigh!
> 
> @Twag:
> 
> Are you temps still up? It may be anecdotal, but my best friend had three days of light bleeding (she thought was a period), four days after it stopped, she got a BFP. And I know a lot of women continue to get period-like light bleeding through their first trimesters and beyond... if it's not a full flow, especially if you're temp is still up, there may still be hope for you this cycle!

I'd say EVAP line I hate those tests! I've vowed to never use those again.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Duckieshoes said:


> I don't know how to feel right now. Today, which was supposed to be 18 dpo, ff took away my crosshairs. It's saying now that it hadn't detected ovulation. How can that be? How can I go for seventeen days and now, now it's saying I haven't o'd?? My temp this morning was good! Higher than yesturdays!! Surely that shouldn't have changed it...or is it just because its the 18th day? Has anyone else gotten there and then ff changed its mind? I'm at a loss here...I thought things were going well, that I was on day 18, with no sign of af, and that even though I hadn't gotten a positive, it would work out in a few days maybe...now I don't know what to think. This has been a 39 day cycle...can I really wait another 39 days just to get a negative?




Mimzy3 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> You know what I actually think I see it too!!!! :happydance: I bet tomorrow you'll have a slighty darker line! :thumbup:
> 
> *Hold the happydances for tomorrow (????) - That's not my test!!!* That's a picture of an actual EVAP line from another forum (did a Google search for evap FRER images). The questionable line on mine is how I described after that in my previous post.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I just saw the test and got all excited for you, sorry! :haha: Still thinking you'll get your BFP tomorrow! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I just hope I get SOMETHING by tomorrow. CD 29 is LONG for me. I've either started first thing CD 28 or spotted on CD 27 and started later in the evening. I keep reminding myself I may not have ovulated until CD 18 and the sharp, pinching/ pulling sensations I had were late afternoon/ evening New Year's Eve. 4-5 days past that (if it was implantation) to get a positive home test would be late afternoon/ evening today through tomorrow, same times. So I'm not panicking. Cautiously optimistic, especially as long as my boobs are sensitive/sore and my temp is up... but not doing anything to jinx a possible BFP! And yes, I've gotten weirdly superstitious lately... but don't think that's a symptom of pregnancy, just one of ttc!


----------



## ClandestineTX

And I forgot to reply to Duckieshoes, had to check on my dog mid-previous-post...

Your temps are a little crazy this cycle. I think FF just can't pin down ovulation, based on your temps and that's what it primarily uses. If you ovulated, I'd guess it was around CD 17-21. What do you cycles usually look like (how long, when do you usually ovulate, and average coverline)?


----------



## StitchFan

Does anyone know if prenatals can mess with your bbt? I took my first prenatal last night and my temp dipped so far down FF took away my ovulation date. :nope:


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies hope to see some new BFP's over the weekend :dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> I stopped temping as I find it too stressful after O as I worry about every dip and rise etc I have been charting my cycles for 2 years now
> 
> And yes most Doctors do not like seeing you until 12 months but I do not think it harms to get your GP to check you out for the basic stuff :shrug: (considering my mother had her menopause in her early 30's and there is thyroid issues in my family I think my GP would check me over!) I am not looking for medical intervention I just want to make sure there is nothing major standing in the way :shrug:

I'd try to do it again and remind yourself that the individual numbers don't matter (even one or two below your coverline during your LP) as long as the pattern of them (the overall trend over time) is above your coverline. Mine are a little erratic, but the pattern, above versus below, is clear. I've been doing search after search (after search, LOL) for the last week and I think as long as you remember the individual points are not significant, it may be helpful to you later. 

I feel like I need to make a special post about thyroid issues. If any of you ladies have not gotten it checked, I can't recommend it enough! Especially if you have short, long, or irregular cycles and/or frequent anovulatory cycles. I have hypothyroidism and can tell you most "symptoms" aren't things you'd even realize you have and they creep up over time (list here: https://thyroid.about.com/cs/basics_starthere/a/hypochecklist.htm). An untreated thyroid condition can cause primary infertility, secondary infertility (after you've had a baby or more), miscarriage, preterm labor, and neurological development issues. It's easy to test for and easy to treat. make sure you get a copy of the lab report, as most labs consider a TSH value of 4-5 to be normal, whereas women ttc should have a level no more than 2.5 through the first trimester and no more than 3.0 for the second and third. Fetuses get functional thyroids of their own late in the first trimester and medication takes 6-8 weeks to get in full effect. If you wait until after your BFP, and find out you have a thyroid issue later - it could still cause developmental issues and/or miscarriage! (end rant)



cntrygrl said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> Thinking BnB has a problem with me abbreviating the quote code or the link I was trying to include (saved picture and will post that) from another forum and I was trying to prevent taking up a whole page with my replies!
> 
> @cntrygrl and @Mimzy3:
> 
> *It does NOT look like this: *
> View attachment 543381
> 
> 
> At an off-angle, it looks like a sharp, shiny line. Directly under the compact fluorescent bulbs in my bathroom, cabinet mounted, so I can only get about 2 ft under the light, it looks pink (to me, at least). I cannot (for the life of me) get a picture of it to show up on my phone. If it's positive, I expect it will be tomorrow, hopefully moreso. If it's an evap/artifact, then tomorrow will be uneventful and/or a new cycle will start. Nothing I can do about it, but wait. Sigh!
> 
> @Twag:
> 
> Are you temps still up? It may be anecdotal, but my best friend had three days of light bleeding (she thought was a period), four days after it stopped, she got a BFP. And I know a lot of women continue to get period-like light bleeding through their first trimesters and beyond... if it's not a full flow, especially if you're temp is still up, there may still be hope for you this cycle!
> 
> I'd say EVAP line I hate those tests! I've vowed to never use those again.Click to expand...

I thought putting it in bold would help... that's not a picture of MY test. That's a picture of an evap line I found online to see if mine looked like it and my does NOT look like that. I posted it to have an illustration to contrast how my test looks in comparison to it. I can't get a picture of mine (camera blocking the light and the flash bounces off the window). I'm still stuck waiting until tomorrow, just no way around it!


----------



## ClandestineTX

StitchFan said:


> Does anyone know if prenatals can mess with your bbt? I took my first prenatal last night and my temp dipped so far down FF took away my ovulation date. :nope:

No clue, I've been taking prenatals three times as long as I've been ttc!


----------



## Duckieshoes

I'm normally 32-35 days a cycle (so I realize that this is just 4 days past my max, but still...) And as I have long cycles and (checking again on FF, the cycle had started in August, but really only shows through September so...) I've only been charting for four cycles (September, October, November, and this one) And November was just hard on me because my birthday was the 19th and I stopped charting then, giving myself a tiny break because I was going crazy. 

SO! To answer your question, O date has been on the 23rd day, the 15th, don't know for november (since I stopped right before, thinking that the 23rd day one was a fluke. I now think that was more the norm) and then the 21st day for this cycle. I know, probably not enough info to go on. 

Sep, my coverline was 97.03, Oct, 96.9, unknown for november, and then this month it WAS 96.6. Also important to note that for september, I was waking up at 10 to check my temp, now I'm waking up at 8, and I know that my temp rises as the day goes on. That would put my average around 96.8. 

And yeah, my temps are a little crazy, a little rocky though I take it at the same time each day...I just think I really did O and it's driving me a little crazy to think that all that hope could just be pulled away from me so suddenly.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Duckieshoes said:


> I'm normally 32-35 days a cycle (so I realize that this is just 4 days past my max, but still...) And as I have long cycles and (checking again on FF, the cycle had started in August, but really only shows through September so...) I've only been charting for four cycles (September, October, November, and this one) And November was just hard on me because my birthday was the 19th and I stopped charting then, giving myself a tiny break because I was going crazy.
> 
> SO! To answer your question, O date has been on the 23rd day, the 15th, don't know for november (since I stopped right before, thinking that the 23rd day one was a fluke. I now think that was more the norm) and then the 21st day for this cycle. I know, probably not enough info to go on.
> 
> Sep, my coverline was 97.03, Oct, 96.9, unknown for november, and then this month it WAS 96.6. Also important to note that for september, I was waking up at 10 to check my temp, now I'm waking up at 8, and I know that my temp rises as the day goes on. That would put my average around 96.8.
> 
> And yeah, my temps are a little crazy, a little rocky though I take it at the same time each day...I just think I really did O and it's driving me a little crazy to think that all that hope could just be pulled away from me so suddenly.

This is going to sound a little odd, but maybe try discarding CD 7-8, if that doesn't help, then discard CD 15. Just to see if you can force it to pin an ovulation date based on your numbers. Erratic, yes, but the overall picture is somewhat biphasic and fits into the temp ranges you've seen before in terms of a coverline. If I'm counting correctly - even if CD 21 was your ovulation date (latest we can agree on, right?), today would make 18 days of somewhat higher temps on your somewhat biphasic chart. Per FF recommendations, I'd test in the morning especially if your temp stays above 96.8.


----------



## Duckieshoes

I can't force it to pin point an O date with those three, or any other combination so I'm not sure what I'm doing there, though thank you very much for your reply and the suggestion. I never think to discard any temperature for some reason...I tested this morning and still got a negative, but I'm wondering if maybe I might be one of those women who take a while to get a positive? It's not uncommon for women to not get a positive until three weeks past ovulation, and some not until 7 weeks...some not at all!

I'm starting to feel a little better, which is exactly what I needed, so really and truly sincerely, thank you. My husband left around 6:30 this morning to go to work and he's impossible to talk to while at work (military and all...) so me, I just sit here trying not to think about it and trying to be positive while feeling crushed inside. 

So, here's what I think I'll do...I think I O'd. So, I'm gonna try REALLY hard not to test until monday, provided AF stays away. That will mean that I'll be 5-6 days late (FF predicted I would start on the 3rd, and on the 4th...so, from FF perspective, 5-6 days late, though I could be more). If I still don't get a positive on monday, I'll go in to get a blood test done, because at that point, even if we're counting the 21 as my O date, which is the latest one, I'll be between 21 and 25 dpo (with the one you suggested, at 17). At that point I should get a definitive answer, right?


----------



## Twag

You could just override it and put your O day in as the day you think you O and the coverline you think it should be at :shrug: just a suggestion but you can do that on FF :thumbup:


----------



## Duckieshoes

....I completely forgot you could do that...

It feels like cheating, but if I was gonna say it was gonna be that way anyway...then I suppose it doesn't matter? lol 

Thank you ladies so much for bearing with me right now...I'm a ridiculous mess!


----------



## Flannelsheets

We're 6 months into trying, too, and it's looking unlikely that my test on Monday will turn up positive. (My usual pre-period spotting started today..) Let's not lose faith -- my doctor warned me about this, and gave me following statistics (which you prob. know): of 100 people TTC in a year, 80 will get pregnant. Of those 80, only 20% (or 16 people) will get pregnant in the first 6 months. The remaining 64 people will get pregnant in the last 6 months. So, there's NO REASON for us get discouraged or think that anything is wrong. I'm saying this partly to convince myself as well as you -- it IS disappointing. 6 months feels like a very long time in this situation.

Take a day to be sad and then get back on the horse, as it were...


----------



## Flannelsheets

Amcolecchi said:


> Is this just spotting? It could be implantation! I would wait to see if your flow gets any heavier. This cycle is our 6 month also. We made an appointment with the fertility specialists for next week. I recommend seeing one. This will be our first time but 6 months of trying, I am getting depressed and I figured now is the time to get testing done! good luck hunny! We are all here for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Some light red blood up there so think I am out this month :cry:
> 
> Now to search the web for best chances to conceive as this will now be 5/6 months ttc!!Click to expand...

We're 6 months into trying, too, and it's looking unlikely that my test on Monday will turn up positive. (My usual pre-period spotting started today..) Let's not lose faith -- my doctor warned me about this, and gave me following statistics (which you prob. know): of 100 people TTC in a year, 80 will get pregnant. Of those 80, only 20% (or 16 people) will get pregnant in the first 6 months. The remaining 64 people will get pregnant in the last 6 months. So, there's NO REASON for us get discouraged or think that anything is wrong. I'm saying this partly to convince myself as well as you -- it IS disappointing. 6 months feels like a very long time in this situation.

Take a day to be sad and then get back on the horse, as it were...


----------



## lamago

I feel so lost this cycle. Started using OPK and did not get a positive. I am on cycle day 20 and dont know if I should still do the BD or if it's even worth it now (I feel a little BD popped out). I still learning how to describe my cm so I have no clue.


----------



## Amcolecchi

You're right!! We need to all remember those statistics! Thank you for posting this because I forget this and always get down on myself...I think the witch will be arriving tomorrow as I am getting cramps all day :( oh well I will drink it off tomorrow night and move on!



Flannelsheets said:


> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Is this just spotting? It could be implantation! I would wait to see if your flow gets any heavier. This cycle is our 6 month also. We made an appointment with the fertility specialists for next week. I recommend seeing one. This will be our first time but 6 months of trying, I am getting depressed and I figured now is the time to get testing done! good luck hunny! We are all here for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Some light red blood up there so think I am out this month :cry:
> 
> Now to search the web for best chances to conceive as this will now be 5/6 months ttc!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're 6 months into trying, too, and it's looking unlikely that my test on Monday will turn up positive. (My usual pre-period spotting started today..) Let's not lose faith -- my doctor warned me about this, and gave me following statistics (which you prob. know): of 100 people TTC in a year, 80 will get pregnant. Of those 80, only 20% (or 16 people) will get pregnant in the first 6 months. The remaining 64 people will get pregnant in the last 6 months. So, there's NO REASON for us get discouraged or think that anything is wrong. I'm saying this partly to convince myself as well as you -- it IS disappointing. 6 months feels like a very long time in this situation.
> 
> Take a day to be sad and then get back on the horse, as it were...Click to expand...


----------



## Calitronagrl

ClandestineTX said:


> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning just feeling out this month dont know why I just do which is ok need to just try harder cycle 5 I guess :shrug:
> 
> I know the feeling. Yesterday, my temp dropped from 98.8 down to 98.4, then again to 98.1 today. AF is not due for another 5-7 days, but have a feeling that I just may be starting earlier than usual. Maybe next month will be our month.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo - Feeling out, bbs are huge, feeling crampy/twingy, feeling queasy, lower back ache, cervix high, v firm & closed and up close to cervix tiny amount of pink tinge cm
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see a chart for you, Calitronagrl, but I've seen yours, Twag - you both know it's not over until a new cycle starts!!!
> 
> I'm hanging in a day late on CD 29 (13 DPO), still wake up starving, with the most sore/sensitive nipples to date, BFN on Wondfo IC, BFN/ evap? on FRER. Temp is still at LP levels... so FX I'm not out yet!Click to expand...

Guess I should put it up there. I have an LP phase of 18-20 days. My temp dropped 2 days in a row and barely went back up today. Been feeling nauseated the last couple of days with slight cramping (mainly on one side), sore bbs, and fatigue. However, some of those symptoms are normal for me from the time I ovulate until the day I start. Still not expecting AF for another 4-6 days. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fb5af//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ClandestineTX

Duckieshoes said:


> I can't force it to pin point an O date with those three, or any other combination so I'm not sure what I'm doing there, though thank you very much for your reply and the suggestion. I never think to discard any temperature for some reason...I tested this morning and still got a negative, but I'm wondering if maybe I might be one of those women who take a while to get a positive? It's not uncommon for women to not get a positive until three weeks past ovulation, and some not until 7 weeks...some not at all!
> 
> I'm starting to feel a little better, which is exactly what I needed, so really and truly sincerely, thank you. My husband left around 6:30 this morning to go to work and he's impossible to talk to while at work (military and all...) so me, I just sit here trying not to think about it and trying to be positive while feeling crushed inside.
> 
> So, here's what I think I'll do...I think I O'd. So, I'm gonna try REALLY hard not to test until monday, provided AF stays away. That will mean that I'll be 5-6 days late (FF predicted I would start on the 3rd, and on the 4th...so, from FF perspective, 5-6 days late, though I could be more). If I still don't get a positive on monday, I'll go in to get a blood test done, because at that point, even if we're counting the 21 as my O date, which is the latest one, I'll be between 21 and 25 dpo (with the one you suggested, at 17). At that point I should get a definitive answer, right?

They don't generally recommend discarding temps, but in extreme cases (or if you know there was something up, fever, etc.) - it can help their software out. I discarded my first temp this cycle, because it was taken with a regular thermometer the day I bought my BBT one. 

And you are very welcome. I think we all feel the pressure/ stress/ confusion/ frustration. My husband is private industry, but swamped at the office all day every day. I've taken a break, which ends Sunday night, for the last month and I don't know what I'd have done without all the ladies here helping me keep my sanity! 

And your plan sounds perfect. I can tell you I might be getting a blood test on Monday if I still have negatives and no new cycle, as I'll be 15 DPO by then!



lamago said:


> I feel so lost this cycle. Started using OPK and did not get a positive. I am on cycle day 20 and dont know if I should still do the BD or if it's even worth it now (I feel a little BD popped out). I still learning how to describe my cm so I have no clue.

I NEVER got a true positive. Do you temp? I had an *almost* positive on CD 16 that I decided on CD 20 was actually as positive as I was going to get (after my temp rose and FF confirmed ovulation on CD 17).


----------



## hopingbfp

Hi Ladies!

I'm 2 days late and took a cheap test with FMU and it was a BFN :( I'm super anxious for a BFP or AF to arrive. I took 100 mg of clomid last cycle (cd 3-7), used Preseed, Mucinex, BD lots during fertile window, and have been praying for a miracle. I am about at my wits end with it. I hate to be Debbie Downer, but I told DH that if we don't succeed this cycle, i'm done for awhile. My only few symptoms are tender/enlarged breasts, gassy, and no AF. I hesitated to join this thread because some of you may have been on here your whole TWW. I decided to join just in case I do get my miracle, I can be inspiration for someone else. Good luck ladies and baby dust!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Calitronagrl said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning just feeling out this month dont know why I just do which is ok need to just try harder cycle 5 I guess :shrug:
> 
> I know the feeling. Yesterday, my temp dropped from 98.8 down to 98.4, then again to 98.1 today. AF is not due for another 5-7 days, but have a feeling that I just may be starting earlier than usual. Maybe next month will be our month.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo - Feeling out, bbs are huge, feeling crampy/twingy, feeling queasy, lower back ache, cervix high, v firm & closed and up close to cervix tiny amount of pink tinge cm
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see a chart for you, Calitronagrl, but I've seen yours, Twag - you both know it's not over until a new cycle starts!!!
> 
> I'm hanging in a day late on CD 29 (13 DPO), still wake up starving, with the most sore/sensitive nipples to date, BFN on Wondfo IC, BFN/ evap? on FRER. Temp is still at LP levels... so FX I'm not out yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Guess I should put it up there. I have an LP phase of 18-20 days. My temp dropped 2 days in a row and barely went back up today. Been feeling nauseated the last couple of days with slight cramping (mainly on one side), sore bbs, and fatigue. However, some of those symptoms are normal for me from the time I ovulate until the day I start. Still not expecting AF for another 4-6 days.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fb5af//thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

I would so test. You're 14 DPO, taking the 6-12 days for implantation and 4-5 to get a positive is a total of 10-17 DPO. You're right in the middle. I'd test and if negative and no cycle a few days after that - like 18 DPO, I'd test again. Just because you can. [disclaimer: this advice is coming from an admitted POAS-addict :) ]


----------



## ClandestineTX

hopingbfp said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm 2 days late and took a cheap test with FMU and it was a BFN :( I'm super anxious for a BFP or AF to arrive. I took 100 mg of clomid last cycle (cd 3-7), used Preseed, Mucinex, BD lots during fertile window, and have been praying for a miracle. I am about at my wits end with it. I hate to be Debbie Downer, but I told DH that if we don't succeed this cycle, i'm done for awhile. My only few symptoms are tender/enlarged breasts, gassy, and no AF. I hesitated to join this thread because some of you may have been on here your whole TWW. I decided to join just in case I do get my miracle, I can be inspiration for someone else. Good luck ladies and baby dust!!!

I'm one day late and negatives with no cycle, too. How many DPO are you? I think whether or not you get an "early" result depends on your cycle length and when you ovulate. I ovulated on CD 17-18 of a 28 day cycle, so I'm either 10-11 DPO and you need to be 10-17 DPO to get a positive home test - so my positive might be right around the corner, and yours too!


----------



## lamago

Clandestine, 

I have not been tempting yet. I'm going to start next month since the OPK tests have been so confusing. Now i'm worried about not ovulating at all. I'm due on the 16th. Good luck to you on your testing!

lamago



ClandestineTX said:


> Duckieshoes said:
> 
> 
> I can't force it to pin point an O date with those three, or any other combination so I'm not sure what I'm doing there, though thank you very much for your reply and the suggestion. I never think to discard any temperature for some reason...I tested this morning and still got a negative, but I'm wondering if maybe I might be one of those women who take a while to get a positive? It's not uncommon for women to not get a positive until three weeks past ovulation, and some not until 7 weeks...some not at all!
> 
> I'm starting to feel a little better, which is exactly what I needed, so really and truly sincerely, thank you. My husband left around 6:30 this morning to go to work and he's impossible to talk to while at work (military and all...) so me, I just sit here trying not to think about it and trying to be positive while feeling crushed inside.
> 
> So, here's what I think I'll do...I think I O'd. So, I'm gonna try REALLY hard not to test until monday, provided AF stays away. That will mean that I'll be 5-6 days late (FF predicted I would start on the 3rd, and on the 4th...so, from FF perspective, 5-6 days late, though I could be more). If I still don't get a positive on monday, I'll go in to get a blood test done, because at that point, even if we're counting the 21 as my O date, which is the latest one, I'll be between 21 and 25 dpo (with the one you suggested, at 17). At that point I should get a definitive answer, right?
> 
> They don't generally recommend discarding temps, but in extreme cases (or if you know there was something up, fever, etc.) - it can help their software out. I discarded my first temp this cycle, because it was taken with a regular thermometer the day I bought my BBT one.
> 
> And you are very welcome. I think we all feel the pressure/ stress/ confusion/ frustration. My husband is private industry, but swamped at the office all day every day. I've taken a break, which ends Sunday night, for the last month and I don't know what I'd have done without all the ladies here helping me keep my sanity!
> 
> And your plan sounds perfect. I can tell you I might be getting a blood test on Monday if I still have negatives and no new cycle, as I'll be 15 DPO by then!
> 
> 
> 
> lamago said:
> 
> 
> I feel so lost this cycle. Started using OPK and did not get a positive. I am on cycle day 20 and dont know if I should still do the BD or if it's even worth it now (I feel a little BD popped out). I still learning how to describe my cm so I have no clue.Click to expand...
> 
> I NEVER got a true positive. Do you temp? I had an *almost* positive on CD 16 that I decided on CD 20 was actually as positive as I was going to get (after my temp rose and FF confirmed ovulation on CD 17).Click to expand...


----------



## Skyler2014

So, no af today and I didn't take a hpt today. I did take an opk though. Darker than yesterday and considering today is Cd 31/30
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ClandestineTX

@lamago, this was my first one temping (third cycle ttc). I stopped BC in mid-Oct and everything seemed to be working, right hormonal responses at the right times, etc. And BFNs, but 28 day cycle. Similar for Nov, 27.5 day cycle, BFNs and horrible frustration, as thought we had to have done it. Started temping an OPKing this cycle, because I was worried my body was faking me out and I'm glad I did, because I know things are back up and running, and which "symptoms" go with which phase of my cycle - like my mid-cycle spotting is like a week pre-ovulation - had thought it was right around it, like it's own OPK and I was soooo wrong. Temping might give you comfort - it did for me, but I also know it stresses some ladies out. Good luck to you that you find whatever system works for you!


----------



## ClandestineTX

@babyrogers, when are you doing to test with an HPT already? :)


----------



## Skyler2014

ClandestineTX said:


> @babyrogers, when are you doing to test with an HPT already? :)

Haha, I was going to wait until the 7th but if the opk gets darker tomorrow I will probably fold and take it on the 6th. I already wasted 1 hpt and I only have a few so I'm nervous about wasting them on :bfn: besides the opk experiment is fun and making me hopeful :)


----------



## ClandestineTX

@babyrogers, LOL... I was so worried about my never-quite-positive OPK that I only have ONE left, but I have a small stockpile of HPTs. Bought the 50 Wondfo's back in Oct, still have almost all of them left, only one FRER and the 2 CB digitals I'm "saving" for confirmation of a positive on one of the others! 

Definitely keep us posted. I'm excited for your OPK, too!


----------



## Skyler2014

ClandestineTX said:


> @babyrogers, LOL... I was so worried about my never-quite-positive OPK that I only have ONE left, but I have a small stockpile of HPTs. Bought the 50 Wondfo's back in Oct, still have almost all of them left, only one FRER and the 2 CB digitals I'm "saving" for confirmation of a positive on one of the others!
> 
> Definitely keep us posted. I'm excited for your OPK, too!

Haha. Thanks;I definitely will. :thumbup:


----------



## Flannelsheets

Amcolecchi said:


> You're right!! We need to all remember those statistics! Thank you for posting this because I forget this and always get down on myself...I think the witch will be arriving tomorrow as I am getting cramps all day :( oh well I will drink it off tomorrow night and move on!
> 
> 
> 
> Flannelsheets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amcolecchi said:
> 
> 
> Is this just spotting? It could be implantation! I would wait to see if your flow gets any heavier. This cycle is our 6 month also. We made an appointment with the fertility specialists for next week. I recommend seeing one. This will be our first time but 6 months of trying, I am getting depressed and I figured now is the time to get testing done! good luck hunny! We are all here for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Some light red blood up there so think I am out this month :cry:
> 
> Now to search the web for best chances to conceive as this will now be 5/6 months ttc!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're 6 months into trying, too, and it's looking unlikely that my test on Monday will turn up positive. (My usual pre-period spotting started today..) Let's not lose faith -- my doctor warned me about this, and gave me following statistics (which you prob. know): of 100 people TTC in a year, 80 will get pregnant. Of those 80, only 20% (or 16 people) will get pregnant in the first 6 months. The remaining 64 people will get pregnant in the last 6 months. So, there's NO REASON for us get discouraged or think that anything is wrong. I'm saying this partly to convince myself as well as you -- it IS disappointing. 6 months feels like a very long time in this situation.
> 
> Take a day to be sad and then get back on the horse, as it were...Click to expand...Click to expand...

Yes! Drink it off! Or have some other kind of treat. The last few months, I've always found myself doing some elaborate cooking or baking at these times.. 

Anyway, yes, let's remember that it's very VERY likely that everything is FINE. It might just take a few more months. Can you tell I'm trying to convince myself? ...

One of my New Year's Resolutions is to be more comfortable with waiting. ...


----------



## lamago

That's definitely some advice I should also take flannelsheets


----------



## Calitronagrl

ClandestineTX said:


> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calitronagrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning just feeling out this month dont know why I just do which is ok need to just try harder cycle 5 I guess :shrug:
> 
> I know the feeling. Yesterday, my temp dropped from 98.8 down to 98.4, then again to 98.1 today. AF is not due for another 5-7 days, but have a feeling that I just may be starting earlier than usual. Maybe next month will be our month.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 10dpo - Feeling out, bbs are huge, feeling crampy/twingy, feeling queasy, lower back ache, cervix high, v firm & closed and up close to cervix tiny amount of pink tinge cm
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see a chart for you, Calitronagrl, but I've seen yours, Twag - you both know it's not over until a new cycle starts!!!
> 
> I'm hanging in a day late on CD 29 (13 DPO), still wake up starving, with the most sore/sensitive nipples to date, BFN on Wondfo IC, BFN/ evap? on FRER. Temp is still at LP levels... so FX I'm not out yet!Click to expand...
> 
> Guess I should put it up there. I have an LP phase of 18-20 days. My temp dropped 2 days in a row and barely went back up today. Been feeling nauseated the last couple of days with slight cramping (mainly on one side), sore bbs, and fatigue. However, some of those symptoms are normal for me from the time I ovulate until the day I start. Still not expecting AF for another 4-6 days.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fb5af//thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...
> 
> I would so test. You're 14 DPO, taking the 6-12 days for implantation and 4-5 to get a positive is a total of 10-17 DPO. You're right in the middle. I'd test and if negative and no cycle a few days after that - like 18 DPO, I'd test again. Just because you can. [disclaimer: this advice is coming from an admitted POAS-addict :) ]Click to expand...

I actually tested today since I hadn't start yet. It came out as a bfn though. Although it might be a bit early since I haven't missed my period yet. This month has just been really confusing for me. My temps don't normally drop until the day before or day of my period, but like I said I am not expecting AF for another 4-6 days. I was hoping this morning my temp would have risen back up, but it only did by .1 degree so I really doubt that I am preggo this month. I just maybe starting a bit early than usual. Guess we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## chartay

Hey Ladies! Just read your conversations up above. Just a little advice that worked for me. We tried for a good 30 months before this go round. And by try, I mean TRY. And I think it was stressing me out too much, so it wasn't working for us. This go round, right when AF showed up, I told DH I was DONE. I didn't want to think about it anymore, I didn't want to be consumed by it anymore, I didn't want to be prodded at the Dr. anymore. He wasn't ready to give up, but I was. So we went on our way back to normal life that month. During "prime time" we just so happened to be on vacation for the Thanksgiving Holidays here in the U.S. Didn't plan on timing it right, but we did. I had some glasses of wine, something I would not let myself have before, and ate what I wanted to. And I was just plain, relaxed for once. I know it is so much easier said than done, but there really is something to be said for it! Good luck to you all! Fingers crossed for lots of BFPs for you all soon!!! :dust:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey ladies. I'd love to join you. I should have a definite BFP or BFN by January 15. This has been my second Clomid cycle. I am really hoping this is "the one". Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sasha14

Hello Ladies! Hope all is well today. My temp climbed a smidge this morning so that makes me happy. I went from 97.3 to 97.9 to 98.04 in the last few days so im hoping that means that i DID indeed ovulate on the 30th. I have AF cramping still today...have had it since the beginning of my fertile window. Hope thats a good thing! Have SLIGHT back ache and am breaking out too and tingly nipples/bbs. This progesterone is making me nuts lol. I hope all of the testers tomorrow get BFPs!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsLemon

I'm out the witch got me this morning right on time :(


----------



## Skyler2014

Aw sorry to hear that MrsLemon, I was hoping she skipped your house too and we could be bump buddies. Waiting a few days to test again... Too chicken lol


----------



## zelly1

Sorry af got u mrslemon. Gl for next cycle x


----------



## Shine on me

Hello I am due AF tomorrow keeping fingers crossed......can I join too?




tulip11 said:


> hi
> 
> Girls I am starting January 2013 testing thread and I hope that those who are TTC will get their New year BFP's here...so I wc you all beautiful girls here and wish you all lots of baby dust and good luck...so come and join me :dust::dust::dust::dust: and lets make this thread the luckiest one :happydance:..
> 
> UNKNOWN DATE TESTERS
> 
> 
> cntrygrl
> 
> 
> KNOWN DATE TESTERS
> 1st Oasis717, LockandKey,hannahxc , OperationBbyO
> 
> 2nd twinkletoe, babysaa
> 
> 3rd AussieBub,MrsLemon
> 
> 4th ClandestineTX, Ellie Bean, Duckieshoes
> 
> 5th Ellie Bean, ZombieKitten
> 
> 6th Amorczek, ClareBear92 x
> 
> 7th  Flannelsheets, Amcolecchi
> 
> 8th bboo2
> 
> 9th
> 
> 10th Sasha14, Calitronagrl
> 
> 11th Dime Cuando, Wishing4long, HockeyWife86, babyrogers
> 
> 12th zelly1, NewMrsJones, Twag, rachybaby85, skimomma
> 
> 13th Boozlebub,Crosby
> 
> 14th
> 
> 15th Sammie100, Wishin4Babi, pinksprinkles
> 
> 16th lamago, ProfWife
> 
> 17th mnrttcjournal
> 
> 18th
> 
> 19th LiteBRIGHT33
> 
> 20th clynn11
> 
> 21st jbell157, s_love
> 
> 22nd Try2findbaby
> 
> 23rd
> 
> 24th emu361
> 
> 25th Becksta, snapsphere
> 
> 26th
> 
> 27th twinkletoe
> 
> 28th
> 
> 29th
> 
> 30th
> 
> 31st
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> OperationBbyO :bfp::happydance:


----------



## Shine on me

Hello smelly how is going?


----------



## Shine on me

Sorry typo meant to spell zelly


----------



## zelly1

Shine on me said:


> Sorry typo meant to spell zelly

Lol. Yeah im ok thanks. Waiting to c if af arrives over next few days. U? X


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sasha14 said:


> Hello Ladies! Hope all is well today. My temp climbed a smidge this morning so that makes me happy. I went from 97.3 to 97.9 to 98.04 in the last few days so im hoping that means that i DID indeed ovulate on the 30th. I have AF cramping still today...have had it since the beginning of my fertile window. Hope thats a good thing! Have SLIGHT back ache and am breaking out too and tingly nipples/bbs. This progesterone is making me nuts lol. I hope all of the testers tomorrow get BFPs!! :thumbup:

I hope you caught it and glad to hear your know your progesterone is UP! 



MrsLemon said:


> I'm out the witch got me this morning right on time :(

I'm sorry to hear that Mrs. Lemon.

AFM... CD 30 (two days late), 12-13 DPO and BFNs... temp still up, nipples still sensitive/ sore, and starting to wonder if the "T" in TWW for me meant three and not two!


----------



## tulip11

Shine on me said:


> Hello I am due AF tomorrow keeping fingers crossed......can I join too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> Girls I am starting January 2013 testing thread and I hope that those who are TTC will get their New year BFP's here...so I wc you all beautiful girls here and wish you all lots of baby dust and good luck...so come and join me :dust::dust::dust::dust: and lets make this thread the luckiest one :happydance:..
> 
> UNKNOWN DATE TESTERS
> 
> 
> cntrygrl
> 
> 
> KNOWN DATE TESTERS
> 1st Oasis717, LockandKey,hannahxc , OperationBbyO
> 
> 2nd twinkletoe, babysaa
> 
> 3rd AussieBub,MrsLemon
> 
> 4th ClandestineTX, Ellie Bean, Duckieshoes
> 
> 5th Ellie Bean, ZombieKitten
> 
> 6th Amorczek, ClareBear92 x
> 
> 7th  Flannelsheets, Amcolecchi
> 
> 8th bboo2
> 
> 9th
> 
> 10th Sasha14, Calitronagrl
> 
> 11th Dime Cuando, Wishing4long, HockeyWife86, babyrogers
> 
> 12th zelly1, NewMrsJones, Twag, rachybaby85, skimomma
> 
> 13th Boozlebub,Crosby
> 
> 14th
> 
> 15th Sammie100, Wishin4Babi, pinksprinkles
> 
> 16th lamago, ProfWife
> 
> 17th mnrttcjournal
> 
> 18th
> 
> 19th LiteBRIGHT33
> 
> 20th clynn11
> 
> 21st jbell157, s_love
> 
> 22nd Try2findbaby
> 
> 23rd
> 
> 24th emu361
> 
> 25th Becksta, snapsphere
> 
> 26th
> 
> 27th twinkletoe
> 
> 28th
> 
> 29th
> 
> 30th
> 
> 31st
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> OperationBbyO :bfp::happydance:Click to expand...

yeah hun you're wc GL :thumbup:


----------



## ClandestineTX

And the TWW continues... Today is CD 30, new cycle is two days late. BFNs on Wondfo and FRER. Temp still up, nipples still sensitive/ sore, waking up starving everyday (weird because I don't always eat breakfast), and waiting... considering getting labs done early this week if no resolution by Monday or Tuesday. Please feel welcome to have a look at my chart and let me know if you think maybe my ovulation date was miscalled or something. Hope you ladies are doing better than I am this morning!


----------



## Amcolecchi

I think I am out I took a test and it got a BFN :( but the witch hasn't arrived yet. Good luck to you otherladies!


----------



## tulip11

girls a quick question today when I took my temperature so it was 36.2 then again I took another one immediately that was 36.4 Idk why there was difference between two even though both were taken at similar time ?


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Hi I hope I can join all of you guys....AF is due January 16th :) 

I have no idea where I am in my cycle, as I have irregular periods.

NEVERMIND I NOTICED THIS THREAD IS FOR TTC #1, AND I AM TTC FOR #2. :)


----------



## tulip11

KitteyKat2010 said:


> Hi I hope I can join all of you guys....AF is due January 16th :)
> 
> I have no idea where I am in my cycle, as I have irregular periods.

wc should I put you down for jan 16th ?


----------



## Flannelsheets

babyrogers said:


> Aw sorry to hear that MrsLemon, I was hoping she skipped your house too and we could be bump buddies. Waiting a few days to test again... Too chicken lol


Hey babyrogers -- how are you doing? I'm trying to keep myself busy until the 7th, when I've told myself I'll test... Fingers crossed for both of us!

I'm at 12 DPO, and having my regular pre-period spotting, as of yesterday... BUT I had a big temperature dip at 9 DPO (98.3 on day 8, down to 97.8 on day 9, and then back up to 98.5 on day 10), so I still have hope. We'll see. :wacko:

Good luck to everyone who's in the TWW.


----------



## cntrygrl

Quite the temp spike this morning. This the first cycle of Clomid for me. I don' t know if it's possible to ovulate this early. I'm normally a 20+ day ovulator.


----------



## StitchFan

I'm 5dpo with super tender breasts, cramps, and a backache. AF is due on the 11th... so can I test on the 11th if she's late that day? FF says to wait until the 19th, but I know I can't wait that long.


----------



## zelly1

Ahh im so tempted to test tomorrow but should wait as hate a bfn. Having af cramps so hoping the witch isnt on her way x


----------



## Sasha14

ClandestineTX said:


> And the TWW continues... Today is CD 30, new cycle is two days late. BFNs on Wondfo and FRER. Temp still up, nipples still sensitive/ sore, waking up starving everyday (weird because I don't always eat breakfast), and waiting... considering getting labs done early this week if no resolution by Monday or Tuesday. Please feel welcome to have a look at my chart and let me know if you think maybe my ovulation date was miscalled or something. Hope you ladies are doing better than I am this morning!

your chart looks great and AF is late AND your still above your coverline. TEST AGAIN!!! lol


----------



## jessthemess

Hi girls! I am 14dpo and BFN. I'm bummed but my temp dropped like crazy yesterday and I've been having some AF cramps for the last three days. So I'm out! If anything changes I'll let you know! :)

Something to look forward? If we catch it next month I will be 16dpo by Valentines day and a BFP could be pretty nice on Valentines! That's exciting at least! :)


----------



## Calitronagrl

Well my temp rose today up to 98.5 from 98.2. I just feel like my temps are all over the place this month. Still not expecting AF for another 3-5 days (I have a long LP of 18-20 days), but have had mild cramping yesterday and this morning. With my temps dropping early I thought that maybe AF was coming early. 
Still feeling tired, nauseated, dizzy, tender BBS, mild cramping that will be more on one side then switch to the other side, also started experiencing hot flashes the last two days.
Guess all I can do is just sit here and wait... :shrug:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fb5af//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sasha14 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> And the TWW continues... Today is CD 30, new cycle is two days late. BFNs on Wondfo and FRER. Temp still up, nipples still sensitive/ sore, waking up starving everyday (weird because I don't always eat breakfast), and waiting... considering getting labs done early this week if no resolution by Monday or Tuesday. Please feel welcome to have a look at my chart and let me know if you think maybe my ovulation date was miscalled or something. Hope you ladies are doing better than I am this morning!
> 
> your chart looks great and AF is late AND your still above your coverline. TEST AGAIN!!! lolClick to expand...

I did this morning and still BFN. I added my "please stalk my chart" request to a charting ground I joined on BnB and one of the ladies there asked what happened if I discarded the temp on the 25th (taken at unusual time) - and it moved my o-date to CD 20, so I might only be 10 DPO today, completely explaining all my BFNs. Still crazy, because my cycles have been clockwork 28 days since I stopped BC. And I'm on day 30 of this cycle regardless... so just going to keep on waiting... Thankfully if it really was CD 20 I think I'm still covered, followed the advice to keep DTD until ovulation was confirmed, so I don't think I'm out yet! Just don't know what to think anymore!


----------



## Skyler2014

Flannelsheets said:


> babyrogers said:
> 
> 
> Aw sorry to hear that MrsLemon, I was hoping she skipped your house too and we could be bump buddies. Waiting a few days to test again... Too chicken lol
> 
> 
> Hey babyrogers -- how are you doing? I'm trying to keep myself busy until the 7th, when I've told myself I'll test... Fingers crossed for both of us!
> 
> I'm at 12 DPO, and having my regular pre-period spotting, as of yesterday... BUT I had a big temperature dip at 9 DPO (98.3 on day 8, down to 97.8 on day 9, and then back up to 98.5 on day 10), so I still have hope. We'll see. :wacko:
> 
> Good luck to everyone who's in the TWW.Click to expand...

I'm going to try and keep myself busy for the next couple days and test on the 7th to (so back to my initial testing date lol) DF wants to know though, he doesn't understand why I'm nervous about taking a hpt. He doesn't understand the disappointment of a bfn. I might cave tomorrow but trying to wait until Monday


----------



## Dime Cuando

AF due tomorrow.......but since I have been recording my cycles, they can vary from 23-31 days (is that a big variation?) so even if I get away with it tomorrow, she could get me next week. I would say I've had my usual AF symptoms, nothing to indicate a BFP at all.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Dime Cuando- Early pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms are caused by the exact same thing- the corpus luteum releasing progesterone. The level usually stays about the same whether you're pregnant or not during the first week after implantation. Many women have the exact same symptoms in early pregnancy as they have for PMS. It takes a week+ post-implantation before hCG builds up to a high enough level to cause side effects. Since implantation generally happens from 7-10dpo, this means women generally should not experience anything out of the ordinary until 14-17dpo at the very earliest.

Symptom spotting can be fun if you don't take it seriously, but if you do try to believe in it, it will usually cause you waaaaaayyyyyy more stress than necessary. It's practically impossible to get any real pregnancy symptoms until after your missed period unless you happen to be an early implanter (implanting on days 4-6) and/or have a longer luteal phase (15-17 dpo long). To have genuine pregnancy symptoms (symptoms caused by pregnancy-only hormones) you generally have to have enough hCG in your system to test positive on a pregnancy test. Otherwise you are just experiencing the effects of progesterone, which honestly means absolutely nothing.

Feeling like AF is on her way is a very normal thing to feel both in BFP and BFN cycles. Never let that feeling cause you any stress, because it means nothing in regards to your pregnancy status.


----------



## jessthemess

First off Pinksprinkles, love all your facts. Your replies to threads are awesome. 

Second! Update from me girls, AF just showed up!

Means my cycles are getting shorter, yay!! :)

And it means I'm out. BUT SO MUCH BABY DUST is headed each of your ways from me!! :) Good luck girls! x


----------



## tulip11

girls I am having veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy light brown spotting only when I wipe at 12 dpo and cd 27.....last few cycles were of 34,30 and 29 days...temperature dropped today as well...so finally I am sure that I am not so lucky to get my BFP...completly heart broken everytime thinks this would gonna be my cycle but no I am always wrong..


----------



## zelly1

Hi ladies - how r we?

Pinksprinkles - fantastic info - thanks x

Jessthemess - sorry af got you. GL this cycle xx

Tulip - oh I hope its not AF on her way. Im keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you xx

I decided not to test this morning. Going to wait and c if she shows over next few days and if not test next Sat xx

Lots of :dust:


----------



## Twag

AF was due in full force this morning as normally I wake 12dpo & there she is greeting me but nothing no sign of her not even spotting anymore I have had a pad on all day & stark White! Been have some cramps & backache mainly on my left side on & off all day & feeling queasy too not counting my chickens as I am sure the dreaded :witch: will show her ugly face & she is just messing with me!


----------



## zelly1

Twag said:


> AF was due in full force this morning as normally I wake 12dpo & there she is greeting me but nothing no sign of her not even spotting anymore I have had a pad on all day & stark White! Been have some cramps & backache mainly on my left side on & off all day & feeling queasy too not counting my chickens as I am sure the dreaded :witch: will show her ugly face & she is just messing with me!

Fxd. Sounds promising. Do u have 12 day lp? When u going to test?

I keep going dizzy today even when sitting down!!!


----------



## Twag

Tulip :hugs: I really hope it isn't and is just spotting your temp isn't below your cover line yet :hugs:

Zelly I have an 11 day LP so she should have been here this morning as today is 12dpo if she hasn't shown by Thursday/Friday then I will test as that will be 16dpo & I have never ever seen that! My cycles are 25 days with the odd couple being 26/27 :shrug:


----------



## zelly1

I have 12 day lp only recently worked that out where tracking properly now. Af due tue and norm spot day before. Fxd we botb get our bfps x


----------



## Twag

I have been charting a long while and so 11 day LP is spot on I normally spot for a day or two before which I had but not as much as normal so I was fully expecting AF this morning when I woke & went to the loo in fact I was dreading going to the toilet as I knew she would be there and was surprised she wasn't as was DH :shrug: and then all day I have been expecting her but still nothing :shrug:

Good luck :dust: baby :dust:


----------



## Dime Cuando

zelly1 said:


> Hi ladies - how r we?
> 
> Pinksprinkles - fantastic info - thanks x
> 
> Jessthemess - sorry af got you. GL this cycle xx
> 
> Tulip - oh I hope its not AF on her way. Im keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you xx
> 
> I decided not to test this morning. Going to wait and c if she shows over next few days and if not test next Sat xx
> 
> Lots of :dust:


Too true....I think I symptom spot to pass to time really....we are only on our 4th cycle so I am not stressing at this stage purely because I realised I O late this month and looking back, I realised that I've been away previously when I reckon I probably O'd.


----------



## tulip11

Twag said:


> Tulip :hugs: I really hope it isn't and is just spotting your temp isn't below your cover line yet :hugs:
> 
> Zelly I have an 11 day LP so she should have been here this morning as today is 12dpo if she hasn't shown by Thursday/Friday then I will test as that will be 16dpo & I have never ever seen that! My cycles are 25 days with the odd couple being 26/27 :shrug:

I hope so still there is nothing just only when I wipe so very very light pink colour nothing more...GL hun :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

Do u normally spot before AF Tulip? What dpo are u now? 

:dust:


----------



## zelly1

tulip11 said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Tulip :hugs: I really hope it isn't and is just spotting your temp isn't below your cover line yet :hugs:
> 
> Zelly I have an 11 day LP so she should have been here this morning as today is 12dpo if she hasn't shown by Thursday/Friday then I will test as that will be 16dpo & I have never ever seen that! My cycles are 25 days with the odd couple being 26/27 :shrug:
> 
> I hope so still there is nothing just only when I wipe so very very light pink colour nothing more...GL hun :thumbup:Click to expand...

Implantation???


----------



## Dime Cuando

pinksprinkles said:


> Dime Cuando- Early pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms are caused by the exact same thing- the corpus luteum releasing progesterone. The level usually stays about the same whether you're pregnant or not during the first week after implantation. Many women have the exact same symptoms in early pregnancy as they have for PMS. It takes a week+ post-implantation before hCG builds up to a high enough level to cause side effects. Since implantation generally happens from 7-10dpo, this means women generally should not experience anything out of the ordinary until 14-17dpo at the very earliest.
> 
> Symptom spotting can be fun if you don't take it seriously, but if you do try to believe in it, it will usually cause you waaaaaayyyyyy more stress than necessary. It's practically impossible to get any real pregnancy symptoms until after your missed period unless you happen to be an early implanter (implanting on days 4-6) and/or have a longer luteal phase (15-17 dpo long). To have genuine pregnancy symptoms (symptoms caused by pregnancy-only hormones) you generally have to have enough hCG in your system to test positive on a pregnancy test. Otherwise you are just experiencing the effects of progesterone, which honestly means absolutely nothing.
> 
> Feeling like AF is on her way is a very normal thing to feel both in BFP and BFN cycles. Never let that feeling cause you any stress, because it means nothing in regards to your pregnancy status.


I tried to reply to you Pink but ended up answering on someone else's post....it's out there somewhere :wacko:


----------



## Sasha14

7 dpo today....getting anxious but im not going to test until AF is late. Im staying strong! lol! I dont even have a test in the house at all...I want to stick to this. I hope everyone is doing well and im sorry to those who were caught by the witch. Hopefully you will all get a Valentines BFP!


----------



## tulip11

Twag said:


> Do u normally spot before AF Tulip? What dpo are u now?
> 
> :dust:

yeah I do spot but since last few months my cycles are like 30,34 and 29 I never spotted on cd 27 usually my spotting starts on 29 or 28...which leads to af...today I am 12 dpo...


----------



## ClandestineTX

tulip11 said:


> girls I am having veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy light brown spotting only when I wipe at 12 dpo and cd 27.....last few cycles were of 34,30 and 29 days...temperature dropped today as well...so finally I am sure that I am not so lucky to get my BFP...completly heart broken everytime thinks this would gonna be my cycle but no I am always wrong..




Twag said:


> AF was due in full force this morning as normally I wake 12dpo & there she is greeting me but nothing no sign of her not even spotting anymore I have had a pad on all day & stark White! Been have some cramps & backache mainly on my left side on & off all day & feeling queasy too not counting my chickens as I am sure the dreaded :witch: will show her ugly face & she is just messing with me!

I changed my chart (at the advice of a nice lady with a good idea in the charting group) and I MIGHT only be 11 DPO today, as changing an off-timed temp shifted my o-date to CD 20. Today is CD 31 (my witch is 3 days late - no matter the o-date). I started having extremely light, watery, dark yellow to light brown spotting in the middle of the night and still there and the same since it started - only when I wipe and it's barely there. Also had massive temp drop this morning. Still in limbo, only because my nipples are still super tender and the area around them is really dark and those usually are completely gone one morning, then a new cycle starts later that day. Really hoping this is implantation related and not a new cycle. Soooo... I'm right there with both of you. Couldn't think of too many other ladies I'd rather be stuck in limbo with - here's hoping we're all nearing our BFPs and that our witches are off to start a 9 month vacation!


----------



## tulip11

zelly1 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Tulip :hugs: I really hope it isn't and is just spotting your temp isn't below your cover line yet :hugs:
> 
> Zelly I have an 11 day LP so she should have been here this morning as today is 12dpo if she hasn't shown by Thursday/Friday then I will test as that will be 16dpo & I have never ever seen that! My cycles are 25 days with the odd couple being 26/27 :shrug:
> 
> I hope so still there is nothing just only when I wipe so very very light pink colour nothing more...GL hun :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Implantation???Click to expand...

I hope hun but dont want to get my hopes high...already I have made my mind that I am out :nope:


----------



## Sasha14

This is my longest cycle so far too (according to my O date). I was sick with a mild flu during my fertile window and was taking a lot of over the counter meds so im thinking that had something to do with the later O date. Im just hoping I DID O when when the OPK stated I did. I had all of the physical signs of being fertile at that time and 2 days after my positive OPK my CM went from an abundance of EWCM to a small amount of watery/creamy. Now im dry so im hoping I wasnt fertile anymore a couple days after my positive OPK bc we BD'ed everyday up to my positive OPK and the day after it as well but no more than that. My temps have gone up since my projected O date and have stayed up and im having signs of increase progesterone in my system so heres hoping!! lol. I hope your well and that we get a BFP soon!!!


----------



## Sasha14

ClandestineTX said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> And the TWW continues... Today is CD 30, new cycle is two days late. BFNs on Wondfo and FRER. Temp still up, nipples still sensitive/ sore, waking up starving everyday (weird because I don't always eat breakfast), and waiting... considering getting labs done early this week if no resolution by Monday or Tuesday. Please feel welcome to have a look at my chart and let me know if you think maybe my ovulation date was miscalled or something. Hope you ladies are doing better than I am this morning!
> 
> your chart looks great and AF is late AND your still above your coverline. TEST AGAIN!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I did this morning and still BFN. I added my "please stalk my chart" request to a charting ground I joined on BnB and one of the ladies there asked what happened if I discarded the temp on the 25th (taken at unusual time) - and it moved my o-date to CD 20, so I might only be 10 DPO today, completely explaining all my BFNs. Still crazy, because my cycles have been clockwork 28 days since I stopped BC. And I'm on day 30 of this cycle regardless... so just going to keep on waiting... Thankfully if it really was CD 20 I think I'm still covered, followed the advice to keep DTD until ovulation was confirmed, so I don't think I'm out yet! Just don't know what to think anymore!Click to expand...

The comment above is supposed to be to you btw but for some reason it didnt add your quote....oops!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sounds good and your chart looks like it's off to a good start, Sasha14! FX for you!


----------



## tulip11

ClandestineTX said:


> Sounds good and your chart looks like it's off to a good start, Sasha14! FX for you!

hun today my temp dropped on 12 dpo with spotting...cd 27 for me...I can see that at the end your chart looks like mine


----------



## Twag

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## tulip11

Twag said:


> Good luck ladies :dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Twag said:


> I have been charting a long while and so 11 day LP is spot on I normally spot for a day or two before which I had but not as much as normal so I was fully expecting AF this morning when I woke & went to the loo in fact I was dreading going to the toilet as I knew she would be there and was surprised she wasn't as was DH :shrug: and then all day I have been expecting her but still nothing :shrug:
> 
> Good luck :dust: baby :dust:

AF also due for me today too, I am the same each time I need the loo....haha


----------



## rachybaby85

So I caved and just did a first response, i think i can see a faint line, so does the dh but i'm just sooo unsure, agggghhhh!


----------



## tulip11

rachybaby85 said:


> So I caved and just did a first response, i think i can see a faint line, so does the dh but i'm just sooo unsure, agggghhhh!

hun can you please post the pic ? thanks ..


----------



## zelly1

Oohh lets c x


----------



## twinkletoe

rachybaby85 said:


> So I caved and just did a first response, i think i can see a faint line, so does the dh but i'm just sooo unsure, agggghhhh!

How exciting rachybaby .........fingers and toes crossed for you.....looking forward to seeing a pic.


----------



## rachybaby85

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1263.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## clynn11

Oh I def. see something rachybaby!!!!!!! Ahhhh FX I think that is your BFP! Get a digi ;)


----------



## tulip11

I can see a line rachybaby85 congrats its BFP have H&H 9 months..


----------



## Calitronagrl

rachybaby85 said:


> What do you think?

I see a faint line myself. Just give it another day or two and it should come up darker. Congrats!


----------



## Mimzy3

DPO 4 and have strange CM its clumpy thick and white but a part of it was ting of yellow and very stretchy looked kinda like snot. Yesterday AM I had diarrhea and been having mild of and on twinges. Hopefully all good signs, AF due 14th so prob testing around then! FX !!![-o&lt;


----------



## Mimzy3

rachybaby85 said:


> What do you think?

ITS FOR SURE BFP!! :happydance: CONGRATS!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Yes I can definitely see a line, rachy.....congratulations on your BFP! Excitinggggg start to 2013 x


----------



## thayet

congrats rachybaby, I see the line! test again in a few days and keep us updated :) FX for you!


----------



## Skyler2014

I see it too, didn't even have to zoom in on my iPhone


----------



## rachybaby85

Omg!!!


----------



## zelly1

Congrats rachybaby. Defo bfp h&h 9 months xx how many dpo r u? Xx


----------



## rachybaby85

Thank you, although I really cant believe it at the mo. I'm 13dpo, was due af today


----------



## zelly1

Yay!! Have u been trying long? Many symptoms? Xx


----------



## rachybaby85

This is our 3rd month, symptoms wise I dont think I had anything different than every other month, apart from cramps in my groin around 6-7dpo. We used the cbfm for the first time too.


----------



## zelly1

Good investment then. Thinking getting one if no bfp this cycle.

Eekk how xciting for u xx


----------



## rachybaby85

ah thank you zelly1, if this truly a bfp then the cbfm is amazing! we only bd'd twice ha ha


----------



## Renaendel

Mimzy3 said:


> DPO 4 and have strange CM its clumpy thick and white but a part of it was ting of yellow and very stretchy looked kinda like snot. Yesterday AM I had diarrhea and been having mild of and on twinges. Hopefully all good signs, AF due 14th so prob testing around then! FX !!![-o&lt;

Oo you and I are due the same day! Good luck, go get your Bfp :flower:


----------



## tulip11

rachybaby85 said:


> ah thank you zelly1, if this truly a bfp then the cbfm is amazing! we only bd'd twice ha ha

I am going to start CBFM first time from tommorow..lets see what happens..


----------



## zelly1

tulip11 said:


> rachybaby85 said:
> 
> 
> ah thank you zelly1, if this truly a bfp then the cbfm is amazing! we only bd'd twice ha ha
> 
> I am going to start CBFM first time from tommorow..lets see what happens..Click to expand...

Gl x


----------



## rachybaby85

Good luck tulip x


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I'm currently in myTWW. I'm 3dpo and have been reading all of your threads up until now. last month was our first month ttc and like most people I paid attention to every cramp, pull, twinge, gas bubble, etc etc thinking I must be pregnant . I've done a lot of reading since then and have educated myself enough that I'm hoping not to drive myself crazy while I wait until test date on the 18th . You guys are all amazing and I've learned so much reading through your threads . For all of you who are out already this month I wish you lots of luck in your next cycle :) Cant wait to see more BFP to come . Who would've thought making a baby was so hard?? ;)


----------



## twinkletoe

Woohoo!! Congrats Rachybaby !! So exciting keep testing! 

I was thinking about buying a cbfm after this cycle if I get AF I was just never sure if they were worth the money if you use opks ( I use clear blue digi smilies) and if you make sure you bd a few days before the day you usually get your positive opk.....mmmmmm just can't decide any opinions?? X


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi Ladies,

Currently on 9dpo, CD23 of 26 af is due on 10th Jan but we'll see how we get on 
xxxx


----------



## Ellie Bean

Well I'm out AF showed up yesterday. Baby dust to everyone who's in the tww and also to those of us starting our next cycle! Hoping for BFP for us all!


----------



## rachybaby85

Twinkletoes I managed to get mine for £20! I only ever used the cheapie ov sticks before and couldn't get to grips with them. CBFM was a god send, we only bd twice the whole time on both peaks! Can't believe it


----------



## tulip11

rachybaby85 said:


> Twinkletoes I managed to get mine for £20! I only ever used the cheapie ov sticks before and couldn't get to grips with them. CBFM was a god send, we only bd twice the whole time on both peaks! Can't believe it

hun from tommorow I am going to take a start..any suggestions for using CBFM as first time user...when did you BD when you got high or peak ?


----------



## Sasha14

rachybaby85 said:


> What do you think?

Congrats love!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Nice to see positive news for some people! 

Sorry to report that I'm out this month -- af came early. I guess the good news there is that we can get on the horse a little earlier, too.

See many of you in early February! Fingers crossed!


----------



## MoodasMomma

I'M TESTING ON THE 14TH! good luck everyone!


----------



## jenkb123

I am trying to wait to test until Wednesday. I am not sure if I will make it that long. That would be cd32. My cycles are not very regular so I have no idea what day af should be here. But based on the near positive opk and cramping I think I o'd cd 19 or 20. So based on that I would be about 10dpo today. Wednesday would be 13dpo. 

Congrats to all who have gotten their bfp this month!! Fx'ed to everyone else who is testing!! Sorry to all who got a visit from the witch!!


----------



## Sasha14

Almost midnight and im laying in bed with itchy bbs, pinchy pulling sensations in my uterus and light back aches.....ugh these hormones! Hoping this is the month...I cant deal with all of the anticipation anymore lol! :wacko:


----------



## Twag

Congrats Rachybaby85 H&H 9 months

Ok stupid question but what is cbfm?

AFM - 13dpo today no sign of the :witch: no spotting, taste of blood in my mouth this morning when I woke & yesterday morning, gassy tummy gurgling away, dull cramps come & go mainly on the left, sharp pain through left boob earlier!! 
I feel really calm but I also still expect AF to show up :shrug: maybe what is keeping me calm


----------



## Dime Cuando

It's a clear blue fertility monitor, I googled it!

Twag, when are you due to test? I was going to wait until the 11th but I reckon I wil cave in before


----------



## Twag

Aww thanks :flower:

I am going to wait until at least 16 dpo so think that is roughly the 11th too that of course is IF the :witch: stays away that long!


----------



## rachybaby85

Fingers crossed ladies :)


----------



## HockeyWife86

Twag said:


> Aww thanks :flower:
> 
> I am going to wait until at least 16 dpo so think that is roughly the 11th too that of course is IF the :witch: stays away that long!

twag your chart looks good! How are you holding so strong on testing!!

fx'd for your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Twag

HockeyWife86 said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Aww thanks :flower:
> 
> I am going to wait until at least 16 dpo so think that is roughly the 11th too that of course is IF the :witch: stays away that long!
> 
> twag your chart looks good! How are you holding so strong on testing!!
> 
> fx'd for your :bfp: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks I was all set to temp this morning but then when the time came I just didn't :shrug: I didn't want to know if my temp had dropped or stayed up :shrug: 

I totally still believe that AF will show so I would rather not POAS and just wait it out really :wacko:


----------



## zelly1

Twag I see you live in Fleet. Im in Portsmouth... Youll be testing around same time as me. Hope we get our BFP xx

Tulip - has she properly shown now? xx

Well kept having weird dreams after finally falling asleep after tossing and turning that AF came, was dreading getting up, but nothing there. Should spot before either today or tomorrow. This is going to be the longest week as want to wait til Sat to test so would be def late and wouldn't have work.

I have a sore right nipple today, I never get anything happen with BBs so fxd good sign but not reading too much into it.

Sorry to those AF got lots of :dust:

GL to those waiting to test xx


----------



## Skyler2014

Af was due on the 4th so I'm almost 3 days late but just got off bcp so we'll see. I'm 17dpo tomorrow (technically today, just haven't gone to bed yet) so I'm going to test but really nervous. Hate :bfn:


----------



## Twag

zelly1 said:


> Twag I see you live in Fleet. Im in Portsmouth... Youll be testing around same time as me. Hope we get our BFP xx
> 
> Tulip - has she properly shown now? xx
> 
> Well kept having weird dreams after finally falling asleep after tossing and turning that AF came, was dreading getting up, but nothing there. Should spot before either today or tomorrow. This is going to be the longest week as want to wait til Sat to test so would be def late and wouldn't have work.
> 
> I have a sore right nipple today, I never get anything happen with BBs so fxd good sign but not reading too much into it.
> 
> Sorry to those AF got lots of :dust:
> 
> GL to those waiting to test xx


Well still no sign of AF creamy cm with tiny hint bits of brown :shrug:

This is day 2 of AF being late & I am not liking being in limbo land I just wish she would show if she is going to :grr:


----------



## zelly1

Babyrogers - Fxd - keep us updated x

Twag - I know that feeling of limbo been there many times myself. Fxd she doesn't show x


----------



## tulip11

so finally af shows up cd 1 for me..thanks to my hubby who is really supportive,caring ,loving he is always there whenever I am heartbroken...GL to all of you...


----------



## tulip11

zelly1 said:


> Twag I see you live in Fleet. Im in Portsmouth... Youll be testing around same time as me. Hope we get our BFP xx
> 
> Tulip - has she properly shown now? xx
> 
> Well kept having weird dreams after finally falling asleep after tossing and turning that AF came, was dreading getting up, but nothing there. Should spot before either today or tomorrow. This is going to be the longest week as want to wait til Sat to test so would be def late and wouldn't have work.
> 
> I have a sore right nipple today, I never get anything happen with BBs so fxd good sign but not reading too much into it.
> 
> Sorry to those AF got lots of :dust:
> 
> GL to those waiting to test xx

yeah hun :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## rachybaby85

Sorry to hear that tulip x


----------



## Twag

Tulip I am so sorry hun :hugs: I am sure I will be following you shortly :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey hun! I got a BFN and then two hours later the witch came! :( Thankfully my husband is very supportive too...We had a date night to forget about it and ended up having a good time! So take a day to sulk and then get prepared for this cycle...it will happen one day for sure!



tulip11 said:


> so finally af shows up cd 1 for me..thanks to my hubby who is really supportive,caring ,loving he is always there whenever I am heartbroken...GL to all of you...


----------



## Twag

:hugs: ladies :hugs:


----------



## tulip11

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey hun! I got a BFN and then two hours later the witch came! :( Thankfully my husband is very supportive too...We had a date night to forget about it and ended up having a good time! So take a day to sulk and then get prepared for this cycle...it will happen one day for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> so finally af shows up cd 1 for me..thanks to my hubby who is really supportive,caring ,loving he is always there whenever I am heartbroken...GL to all of you...Click to expand...

I am so sorry ..hun but yeah you are right it ill happen one day...dont worry GL :hugs:


----------



## zelly1

Sorry girls. Great that dhs are supportive xx


----------



## Mimzy3

Sorry ladies for those of you who AF showed :hugs::hugs:

I'm DPO 5 have a question for you ladies. I always get very sore nipples after ovulation and this time around they're not sore at all? But I know for sure that I ovulated, thoughts? :shrug:


----------



## Calitronagrl

I am out as well. AF showed up today and it came with a vengeance. :haha: I am just excited to see that my cycles are starting to go back to the way it use to be before my episode using clomid. This time around my cycle was 29 days when I was having up to 34 day long cycles. Good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone. I hope you all get your BFPs really soon.


----------



## chartay

Mimzy3 said:


> Sorry ladies for those of you who AF showed :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm DPO 5 have a question for you ladies. I always get very sore nipples after ovulation and this time around they're not sore at all? But I know for sure that I ovulated, thoughts? :shrug:

I don't want to get anyone's hopes up, but the three times I have ever been pregnant, this is what happened to me. The chemical in October, they got sore right after I tested around 3 weeks 6 days (13DPO-ish). This time, it was a few days after AF was due, almost at 5 weeks. And luckily it hasn't been anything unbearable. 

Good luck to you!! Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Twag

Hmmm normally I have noticed since TTC that my nipples are sore etc after O but this time they are not my boobs are feeling full and tender at the sides if pushed or leant on by a DH head but no sore nipples - I hadn't noticed I was missing that :dohh:

Hmmm nearing the end of 13dpo and still no sign of the :witch: not really cramping either :shrug: slight backache but I think it is mainly down to leaning over the bath doing my hair all weekend :haha:

I still think AF is going to show and I am sticking with that :thumbup:

:hugs: ladies :hugs:


----------



## Mimzy3

chartay said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies for those of you who AF showed :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm DPO 5 have a question for you ladies. I always get very sore nipples after ovulation and this time around they're not sore at all? But I know for sure that I ovulated, thoughts? :shrug:
> 
> I don't want to get anyone's hopes up, but the three times I have ever been pregnant, this is what happened to me. The chemical in October, they got sore right after I tested around 3 weeks 6 days (13DPO-ish). This time, it was a few days after AF was due, almost at 5 weeks. And luckily it hasn't been anything unbearable.
> 
> Good luck to you!! Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks so much for sharing! I pray thats the case for me [-o&lt; But I'm also trying to not get my hopes up.


----------



## Duckieshoes

I have decided to wait another week before I go do a beta blood test (I know, so long!! But no sign of AF and I can't stop getting negatives.) I'm 6 days late, and I'm starting to wonder if maybe FF was right and I hadn't O'd...what do you ladies think?


----------



## Skyler2014

Well :bfn: today. 17dpo with an ic. Well if the damn :witch: is going to come she better show her ugly face so I can get on with my next cycle.


----------



## Renaendel

Duckie your chart temps seem very erratic so it is hard to see when you actually Did ovulate. Do you take your temp orally? If so do you sleep with your mouth open or wake up periodically during the night? Have you considered taking your temp vagially so you can get a smoother line?

Lots of questions and it is possible that you did not O. Just trying to think of things that may make temping easier on you.


----------



## Mimzy3

Renaendel said:


> Duckie your chart temps seem very erratic so it is hard to see when you actually Did ovulate. Do you take your temp orally? If so do you sleep with your mouth open or wake up periodically during the night? Have you considered taking your temp vagially so you can get a smoother line?
> 
> Lots of questions and it is possible that you did not O. Just trying to think of things that may make temping easier on you.

*Duckie*

My temps were kind of erratic last cycle too. So this month I started temping vaginally and really trying to make sure its the same time every day. I have seen a huge improvment on how my chart looks. Way more defined O date. I suggest temping vaginally!


----------



## thayet

I have to say, your chart is gorgeous! what kind of thermometer do you use to temp vaginally?


----------



## ProfWife

Mine was erratic as well. FF had a beast of a time determining mine at first. I started temping vaginally and it smoothed out a lot (except when I oversleep ;-) ). I just use the CVS digital basal thermometer. Under $10.


----------



## Mimzy3

thayet said:


> I have to say, your chart is gorgeous! what kind of thermometer do you use to temp vaginally?

Thanks :lol: I just use the Walgreens brand BBT it was pretty cheap.


----------



## Duckieshoes

I might do that next cycle if this one doesn't pan out...my cat sometimes wakes me in the middle of the night, I think I normally sleep with my mouth closed too. Ah well...maybe I hadn't O'd...


----------



## thayet

Duckieshoes, I do see a biphasic pattern on your chart! As long as you can see that pattern your temping is probably fine. :)


----------



## Sasha14

Hello lovely ladies! Hope everyone is well today. Im 8dpo today and the progesterone is making me nuts. My bbs/nipples were itchy all day, ive been nauseous but hungry at the same time all afternoon and I keep getting pinching tugging pains in my uterus ramdomly. I know its too early to become pregnant at 8dpo so im chalking it up to the prosgesterone of course. My belly has dark blue lines through it today though and thats weird to me....although it could have just been the vasodilation caused from the hot shower I just took lol!!!


----------



## jbell157

Sorry to all the ladies who are out :hugs: FX for you for next month.

As for me, no O yet. Temps are crazy this cycle as I haven't temped at the same time this month due to Christmas break. But I still haven't seen any fertile CM so I'm 90% sure I haven't O'd. Even though I did I have spike today.


----------



## lamago

I'm still waiting until the 16th but I was not able to detect ovulation. Wondering if I should still bd on cd23 of 30


----------



## Lallie81

Hi all! Was with so many of you on the December thread just wanted to wish you lots of :dust: and send :hugs: to those that have AF already. 

Hope to see lots of BFP's here soon!xx


----------



## zelly1

Morning ladies. Af due today. Hope she doesnt show


----------



## Twag

14dpo still no sign of the :witch: awful night sleep woke up my face covered in sweat & feeling I was going to be sick then kept waking up feeling sick all night & this morning :sick: dull ache & gassy my tummy is making lots pg gurgling noises today :shrug:
This will be 3 days late but I still expect her to show her face :shrug:

Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Mimzy3: I'm having the same thing happen as you. No idea why!

*AFM: *Today was 9dpo and BFN so far. (Still early, I know...) Strangely, I have absolutely no AF symptoms... Usually I have rather bad PMDD (like PMS times a million) but this cycle, nothing. I wonder if the metformin has something to do with it? Or maybe trigger shot? Don't know why I'm feeling so much better this time around, but I am happy for it!

I hope that BFN changes to a BFP soon! I'm getting incredibly tired of all these failed cycles.


----------



## Anika85

Hi all. I've not been on here for a little while now. 

This cycle I've taken royal jelly, and used pre seed and soft cups. Here's my chart; 
https://fertilityfriend.com/home/3fff0f/

It doesn't look good does it? I've been on another board but felt I had to seek new perspective as they were all so hyped. And I feel I got my hopes up way too high.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Anika85- Your chart looks fine to me! Many women drop below CL around 7 dpo. It's due to a secondary surge of estrogen that is totally normal mid-luteal-phase. It doesn't mean your chart is ugly. Some women notice it every cycle, some only once in a while. It definitely looks like you O'd and your BD pattern was great, so don't stress about it. I'm sure your temp will rise back up very soon. :hugs: Also, the temps that are making your CL higher are open circle temps. That can also throw off your CL. Maybe try to be better about temping next month. Charting at the wrong time or on very little sleep can make charts look a lot weirder that they should.

So, anyway, I think your chart is fine. GL, hun!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Lallie81 said:


> Hi all! Was with so many of you on the December thread just wanted to wish you lots of :dust: and send :hugs: to those that have AF already.
> 
> Hope to see lots of BFP's here soon!xx

Hi lallie how u doing? Fx for u and I'm praying for a sticky bun for u! Weirdly I have o'd really early this month in cd14! Ever since I started charting in July I have always o'd on cd20 so this is a massive surprise.... So much so that bd wasn't great (not on o day or day before) and ff isn't entirely sure so we'll keep bding but good that the eggs are hopefully fresher!


----------



## Lallie81

Try2findbaby said:


> Lallie81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Was with so many of you on the December thread just wanted to wish you lots of :dust: and send :hugs: to those that have AF already.
> 
> Hope to see lots of BFP's here soon!xx
> 
> Hi lallie how u doing? Fx for u and I'm praying for a sticky bun for u! Weirdly I have o'd really early this month in cd14! Ever since I started charting in July I have always o'd on cd20 so this is a massive surprise.... So much so that bd wasn't great (not on o day or day before) and ff isn't entirely sure so we'll keep bding but good that the eggs are hopefully fresher!Click to expand...

oooohhh exciting!! Crossing fingers for you!

All good with me. Just playing the waiting game between appointments, not getting too excited just want to get past as many hurdles as possible and then maybe at 12 weeks we will let ourselves really believe it!

:hugs: to you!!


----------



## Dime Cuando

I have a question......I o'd later than expected at approx. CD19 (if I o'd at all because the OPK was never as red as the control line to be fair). 

So should I assume that AF will turn up late too??

According to my cycle history I am 2 days late but I have been know to get a visit from AF from CD 22 to CD 31 (not been on the pill; had a non-hormonal coil removed in Sept so really no logical reason for these erratic cycles). 

I had a few normal AF symptoms last week but they've gone....I feel perfectly 'normal'.


----------



## tulip11

hi today I made an appointment with GP at 3:30 pm lets see..


----------



## Twag

Good luck at the Dr's Tulip is this to discuss your thyroid or just TTC in general?

:hugs:


----------



## tulip11

Twag said:


> Good luck at the Dr's Tulip is this to discuss your thyroid or just TTC in general?
> 
> :hugs:

thanks just TTC ..because in feb 2012 she told me that if I mark 1 year so again come to me so then we ill have a look..


----------



## Twag

Good luck I hope they are able to find some answers for you :hugs:

You know it is always the way when these things are started you will get your BFP :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Dime Cuando

tulip11 said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at the Dr's Tulip is this to discuss your thyroid or just TTC in general?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> thanks just TTC ..because in feb 2012 she told me that if I mark 1 year so again come to me so then we ill have a look..Click to expand...



Good luck Tulip


----------



## twinkletoe

Dime Cuando said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at the Dr's Tulip is this to discuss your thyroid or just TTC in general?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> thanks just TTC ..because in feb 2012 she told me that if I mark 1 year so again come to me so then we ill have a look..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck TulipClick to expand...

Good luck Tulip! Lets us know how you get on


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck Tulip. She may get you set up for some bloodwork and have DH get a sperm analysis.


----------



## tulip11

cntrygrl said:


> Good Luck Tulip. She may get you set up for some bloodwork and have DH get a sperm analysis.

thanks hun...do they send person for bloodwork on same day like if there would be need for bloodwork or any other checkup so do you think they would do it today or refer me someother day ?


----------



## tulip11

twinkletoe said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at the Dr's Tulip is this to discuss your thyroid or just TTC in general?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> thanks just TTC ..because in feb 2012 she told me that if I mark 1 year so again come to me so then we ill have a look..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck TulipClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck Tulip! Lets us know how you get onClick to expand...

thanks hun sure I ll do :)


----------



## cntrygrl

tulip11 said:


> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Tulip. She may get you set up for some bloodwork and have DH get a sperm analysis.
> 
> thanks hun...do they send person for bloodwork on same day like if there would be need for bloodwork or any other checkup so do you think they would do it today or refer me someother day ?Click to expand...

Nope not same day. She will probably do a CD21 test which shows your levels of progesterone. If you are worried about your thyroid they may do the bloodwork for that the same day as CD21 so you don't have to make multiple trips. The first things my Dr. had us do was the CD21 and DH's sperm analysis. Then I had an SIS which is a Saline Infused Sonogram. They inject saline into the uterus and ultrasound at the same time. Checking your tubes and inside the uterus.


----------



## tulip11

cntrygrl said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cntrygrl said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Tulip. She may get you set up for some bloodwork and have DH get a sperm analysis.
> 
> thanks hun...do they send person for bloodwork on same day like if there would be need for bloodwork or any other checkup so do you think they would do it today or refer me someother day ?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope not same day. She will probably do a CD21 test which shows your levels of progesterone. If you are worried about your thyroid they may do the bloodwork for that the same day as CD21 so you don't have to make multiple trips. The first things my Dr. had us do was the CD21 and DH's sperm analysis. Then I had an SIS which is a Saline Infused Sonogram. They inject saline into the uterus and ultrasound at the same time. Checking your tubes and inside the uterus.Click to expand...

thanks...will they do all tests by themselves or do I have to tell them about thyroid test ?


----------



## cntrygrl

I would let the Dr. know that you think you may have a thyroid issue and talk to her about it. She should send over the scripts to the lab of what she would like tested in your blood. At least that's how it works on this side of the pond :)


----------



## tulip11

cntrygrl said:


> I would let the Dr. know that you think you may have a thyroid issue and talk to her about it. She should send over the scripts to the lab of what she would like tested in your blood. At least that's how it works on this side of the pond :)

thanks alot for information...I am sorry for asking too many questions...:blush::hugs:


----------



## cntrygrl

No worries I've gone through a bit in the last year of TTC. Always happy to help.


----------



## Anika85

pinksprinkles said:


> Anika85- Your chart looks fine to me! Many women drop below CL around 7 dpo. It's due to a secondary surge of estrogen that is totally normal mid-luteal-phase. It doesn't mean your chart is ugly. Some women notice it every cycle, some only once in a while. It definitely looks like you O'd and your BD pattern was great, so don't stress about it. I'm sure your temp will rise back up very soon. :hugs: Also, the temps that are making your CL higher are open circle temps. That can also throw off your CL. Maybe try to be better about temping next month. Charting at the wrong time or on very little sleep can make charts look a lot weirder that they should.
> 
> So, anyway, I think your chart is fine. GL, hun!

Hi Pink Sprinkles.
Thank you for your reply. I really appreciate you looking at my chart. My open circles are due to trying to relax about symptom spotting etc. I found that I was waking myself up at night to temp, and finding its not 6 am yet! So i thought I'd relax this cycle. Also with Xmas and New Year, my daily routine changed.

My CH have def been higher than previous months. So I am taking that into account. But it was just such a huge drop. And the second since O. So I just thought, that since implantation dip charts only show one dip - i convinced myself I am out this cycle.

I dont feel comfortable about my chart... but im just going to have to wait. I feel really really down :(

Thank you for replying and good luck to you too x


----------



## Mimzy3

pinksprinkles said:


> Mimzy3: I'm having the same thing happen as you. No idea why!
> 
> *AFM: *Today was 9dpo and BFN so far. (Still early, I know...) Strangely, I have absolutely no AF symptoms... Usually I have rather bad PMDD (like PMS times a million) but this cycle, nothing. I wonder if the metformin has something to do with it? Or maybe trigger shot? Don't know why I'm feeling so much better this time around, but I am happy for it!
> 
> I hope that BFN changes to a BFP soon! I'm getting incredibly tired of all these failed cycles.

I hope its a good sign for us! I'm also feeling lack of symptoms this month and its sooo confusing! Be sure to let us know what your outcome is! :dust:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> Congrats Rachybaby85 H&H 9 months
> 
> Ok stupid question but what is cbfm?
> 
> AFM - 13dpo today no sign of the :witch: no spotting, taste of blood in my mouth this morning when I woke & yesterday morning, gassy tummy gurgling away, dull cramps come & go mainly on the left, sharp pain through left boob earlier!!
> I feel really calm but I also still expect AF to show up :shrug: maybe what is keeping me calm

I read through EVERYTHING I'd missed for days, looking for a more recent update from you. I hope your witch is on her 9-month vacation!



tulip11 said:


> so finally af shows up cd 1 for me..thanks to my hubby who is really supportive,caring ,loving he is always there whenever I am heartbroken...GL to all of you...




tulip11 said:


> hi today I made an appointment with GP at 3:30 pm lets see..

I'm sorry to hear yours came around. I hope your doctor can help. Definitely ask about the thyroid testing, they should do it automatically, but want to be sure because it's an easy fix and could be an issue. When you get the results, make sure to get a copy - for ladies ttc our TSH levels need to be LESS THAN 2.5! 



Mimzy3 said:


> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> Mimzy3: I'm having the same thing happen as you. No idea why!
> 
> *AFM: *Today was 9dpo and BFN so far. (Still early, I know...) Strangely, I have absolutely no AF symptoms... Usually I have rather bad PMDD (like PMS times a million) but this cycle, nothing. I wonder if the metformin has something to do with it? Or maybe trigger shot? Don't know why I'm feeling so much better this time around, but I am happy for it!
> 
> I hope that BFN changes to a BFP soon! I'm getting incredibly tired of all these failed cycles.
> 
> I hope its a good sign for us! I'm also feeling lack of symptoms this month and its sooo confusing! Be sure to let us know what your outcome is! :dust:Click to expand...

@ Mimzy3 Your chart looks Fabulous, ma'am, I hope it stays that way!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Whoops! Forgot my update!

AFM... my witch showed up on CD 30, 2 days late. My OPKing and temping this cycle were really to make sure I was ovulating, as it's only been 3 cycles since my near 10 years with no cycles due to BC. Because I always try to see positive things... I know my body can and does ovulate on it's own. Even if it was CD 20, my LP is at least 10 days and I know that's good/ important, and even with my witch in town, I'm less than 18 days from our next chance at an egg!!!

Good luck to those waiting to ovulate/ test and for those who's witches won't stay away, I look forward to chatting with you all on the February thread - Tulip, please let me know when you start it!


----------



## Twag

:hi: Clandestine Sorry :hugs: I see the :witch: showed her ugly head for you :hugs:

AFM - 14dpo still no sign of the :witch: no spotting nothing :nope: I woke up last night with sweat dripping down my face feeling so sick but not actually heaving, managed to get back to sleep but kept waking feeling sick and then felt queasy this morning when I finally got up it passed though by the time I got to work :thumbup: no reall cramps or any other symptoms tbh :shrug: other than my tummy is hard and weeing lots & so very thirsty I have drank nearly 2 litres of water on top of tea etc today :wacko: and still thirsty & with all that liquid my pee is still strong looking :shrug:

So I am holding off testing until Friday soonest will be 17dpo that is IF the :witch: does not show before then 

:wacko:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> :hi: Clandestine Sorry :hugs: I see the :witch: showed her ugly head for you :hugs:
> 
> AFM - 14dpo still no sign of the :witch: no spotting nothing :nope: I woke up last night with sweat dripping down my face feeling so sick but not actually heaving, managed to get back to sleep but kept waking feeling sick and then felt queasy this morning when I finally got up it passed though by the time I got to work :thumbup: no reall cramps or any other symptoms tbh :shrug: other than my tummy is hard and weeing lots & so very thirsty I have drank nearly 2 litres of water on top of tea etc today :wacko: and still thirsty & with all that liquid my pee is still strong looking :shrug:
> 
> So I am holding off testing until Friday soonest will be 17dpo that is IF the :witch: does not show before then
> 
> :wacko:

I know you are trying to stay calm and not end up disappointed, but I will continue to be super excited for how promising this all sounds!!! 

17 DPO is pretty safe (being that it "should" take 6-12 for implantation and an additional 4-5 for enough hCG to make a home test positive), if you're pregnant I think a BFN would be unlikely and if your witch is still gone and you do get a BFN that far on, I'd get a blood test first thing Monday. 

I'll keep my FX for you!!!!!


----------



## Twag

ClandestineTX said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Clandestine Sorry :hugs: I see the :witch: showed her ugly head for you :hugs:
> 
> AFM - 14dpo still no sign of the :witch: no spotting nothing :nope: I woke up last night with sweat dripping down my face feeling so sick but not actually heaving, managed to get back to sleep but kept waking feeling sick and then felt queasy this morning when I finally got up it passed though by the time I got to work :thumbup: no reall cramps or any other symptoms tbh :shrug: other than my tummy is hard and weeing lots & so very thirsty I have drank nearly 2 litres of water on top of tea etc today :wacko: and still thirsty & with all that liquid my pee is still strong looking :shrug:
> 
> So I am holding off testing until Friday soonest will be 17dpo that is IF the :witch: does not show before then
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> I know you are trying to stay calm and not end up disappointed, but I will continue to be super excited for how promising this all sounds!!!
> 
> 17 DPO is pretty safe (being that it "should" take 6-12 for implantation and an additional 4-5 for enough hCG to make a home test positive), if you're pregnant I think a BFN would be unlikely and if your witch is still gone and you do get a BFN that far on, I'd get a blood test first thing Monday.
> 
> I'll keep my FX for you!!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you - we are going away for a week on Saturday staying in a lovely little cottage in the middle of nowhere with a log burning fire I cannot wait :thumbup:

Feel free to stalk my journal if you wish :thumbup: Do you have one? I would love to follow your journey Good luck :dust:


----------



## zelly1

How did u get on tulip?

Twag - fxd. Hope its ur bfp x

no af for me. Symptoms wise insomnia last few days, v sore nipple, weed a ton today and occasional dizziness. Roll on sat to test xx


----------



## Twag

Tulip - WSS^^^^ Hope the Dr said some useful positive going forward stuff for you :hugs:

Good luck Zelly :dust:


----------



## Sasha14

Good afternoon ladies. 9 dpo today with AF like cramps and pinching feelings and low back ache. My temp dropped from 98.0 to 97.6 this morning. I'm freaking out Bc I don't know if AF is showing up almost a week early or what. This would be a really short LP for me if I did get AF soon. According to FF I have 40 pregnancy points lol...but that's just silly to me. I guess take a look at my chart and let me know ladies. Starting to lose hope. :-(


----------



## Lallie81

Fingers Crossed for you Twag!!


----------



## Twag

Thank you I still think the :witch: will show :shrug: I expect her every time I go to the toilet :dohh:


----------



## ClandestineTX

Twag said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twag said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Clandestine Sorry :hugs: I see the :witch: showed her ugly head for you :hugs:
> 
> AFM - 14dpo still no sign of the :witch: no spotting nothing :nope: I woke up last night with sweat dripping down my face feeling so sick but not actually heaving, managed to get back to sleep but kept waking feeling sick and then felt queasy this morning when I finally got up it passed though by the time I got to work :thumbup: no reall cramps or any other symptoms tbh :shrug: other than my tummy is hard and weeing lots & so very thirsty I have drank nearly 2 litres of water on top of tea etc today :wacko: and still thirsty & with all that liquid my pee is still strong looking :shrug:
> 
> So I am holding off testing until Friday soonest will be 17dpo that is IF the :witch: does not show before then
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> I know you are trying to stay calm and not end up disappointed, but I will continue to be super excited for how promising this all sounds!!!
> 
> 17 DPO is pretty safe (being that it "should" take 6-12 for implantation and an additional 4-5 for enough hCG to make a home test positive), if you're pregnant I think a BFN would be unlikely and if your witch is still gone and you do get a BFN that far on, I'd get a blood test first thing Monday.
> 
> I'll keep my FX for you!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you - we are going away for a week on Saturday staying in a lovely little cottage in the middle of nowhere with a log burning fire I cannot wait :thumbup:
> 
> Feel free to stalk my journal if you wish :thumbup: Do you have one? I would love to follow your journey Good luck :dust:Click to expand...

That sounds lovely! 

I don't have a journal and don't know that I even know how to start one! How might one do that???



Sasha14 said:


> Good afternoon ladies. 9 dpo today with AF like cramps and pinching feelings and low back ache. My temp dropped from 98.0 to 97.6 this morning. I'm freaking out Bc I don't know if AF is showing up almost a week early or what. This would be a really short LP for me if I did get AF soon. According to FF I have 40 pregnancy points lol...but that's just silly to me. I guess take a look at my chart and let me know ladies. Starting to lose hope. :-(

I was up to 80 by the time I was two days late. Stay positive, but don't put too much in their calculations. I hope it's implantation for you, at any rate!



Twag said:


> Thank you I still think the :witch: will show :shrug: I expect her every time I go to the toilet :dohh:

I HATE dreading to pee! I only spent a few days like that, but it was the worst sort of torture!


----------



## Twag

If you go to forums there is one called TTC journals then you start a thread like normal naming it what you want your journal to be called and then start writing away :thumbup:

:haha: I take that on FF with a pinch of salt mine says 81 points at the moment but I do not know how the calculate that at all :wacko:

It is waking up 1st thing & wondering if when you go for FMU if she will be waiting for you :wacko:


----------



## tulip11

so girls GP asked me about my cycles etc then she told me that we have to do some blood tests and smear test on cd 21 but on cd 21 it would gonna be sunday so on cd 22 which is 28th jan monday would be my tests day...she asked me about cycle day so I said cd 2...because full flow of blood has been started since yesterday so girls am I right today is cd 2 ? now I am thinking that may be I am wrong but day before yesterday was just very light spotting then yesterday full flow was started so was I right ? I said cd 2 according to full flow...thanks God GP was very cooperative ..


----------



## Twag

Yup if full flow started yesterday then today is cd2 AF hadn't started until full flow so u were right :thumbup:

Glad you have a plan to check it out :thumbup:


----------



## zelly1

I agree with twag x


----------



## pinksprinkles

Sasha14 said:


> Good afternoon ladies. 9 dpo today with AF like cramps and pinching feelings and low back ache. My temp dropped from 98.0 to 97.6 this morning. I'm freaking out Bc I don't know if AF is showing up almost a week early or what. This would be a really short LP for me if I did get AF soon. According to FF I have 40 pregnancy points lol...but that's just silly to me. I guess take a look at my chart and let me know ladies. Starting to lose hope. :-(

I was talking to Anika about this earlier. I'll tell you what I told her. Many women see a drop in BBT around 7 dpo. (Anywhere between 4-11 dpo is normal) It's due to a secondary surge of estrogen that is totally normal mid-luteal-phase. Some women get the dip every month, some just get it once in a while. If you know how long your LP always is and this is a week before that, it's likely you're just surging estrogen and your temp will go right back up.


----------



## zelly1

Just checked cm and had very small amount light pink in it. Af prob b here tomorrow. Although never had pink before its norm brown.

Feel awful tonight. So dizzy even when sitting. Had it on and off for 3 days. And just dont feel right but knowing my luck its nothing and witch b here tomorrow


----------



## Skyler2014

So still no sign of af so here's my thinking. Let me know if you follow this logic. I got a positive opk on CD16 and then cd17 was lighter so I assumed I ovulated CD 17 but then I started experimenting with OPKs on Cd 30, the one on the day af was due, cd31, was really dark with Fmu. I didn't test again until the next day and it was lighter. So my thinking is that I geared up to ovulate on Cd17 but actually didn't and then had another lh surge on CD31 and ovulated CD32. I put a positive opk into ff's calendar for the 4th and it put me as ovulating on the 5th and af due now on the 20th so I guess I still could be I. For testing this month


----------



## zelly1

Cramping now :-( please please stay away witch


----------



## cntrygrl

I would like to change my test date from unknown to January 23rd. This will put me @ 19DPO


----------



## Dime Cuando

zelly1 said:


> Cramping now :-( please please stay away witch


I've been having twinges and little cramps for over a week now....AF is 2 days late in theory (although it can vary from month to month by a few days). I keep thinking the witch is going to catch up with me.


----------



## lamago

Dime Cuando said:


> zelly1 said:
> 
> 
> Cramping now :-( please please stay away witch
> 
> 
> I've been having twinges and little cramps for over a week now....AF is 2 days late in theory (although it can vary from month to month by a few days). I keep thinking the witch is going to catch up with me.Click to expand...

FX for you! I need to wait until the 16th. Have no idea when or if I ovulated but sure Bd'ed alot.


----------



## Dime Cuando

lamago said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zelly1 said:
> 
> 
> Cramping now :-( please please stay away witch
> 
> 
> I've been having twinges and little cramps for over a week now....AF is 2 days late in theory (although it can vary from month to month by a few days). I keep thinking the witch is going to catch up with me.Click to expand...
> 
> FX for you! I need to wait until the 16th. Have no idea when or if I ovulated but sure Bd'ed alot.Click to expand...

I think sometimes it's a good thing not knowing when you o'd...I found I relaxed about it all much more.


----------



## Try2findbaby

With me o'ing way earlier (supposedly) could u put my test date to the 16th jan please?


----------



## Gei89

Hey girls I am new to the site and trying to conceive baby #1. Period just ended today so looking to try and test on the 26th of Jan. Looking forward to reading all your post.


----------



## Sasha14

Ive had pinching right sided pains all day. My low back is still achy and I just feel... blah. My cramps are dull and achy...kind of like AF but not. I usually dont get cramps a week before AF is due so im hoping itsa good sign. 
Good luck to all who are going to the drs for testing and what not! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## praying4abb

I finally found you girls!! Lol im coming over from the December testing thread but must of had a blonde moment since I couldn't find this thread....thank you Sasha :)

Normally I would be testing on Jan. 19 but I havnt gotten even a close pos OPK until yesterday (cd22) its almost pos so im thinking I will ovulate on the 10th....does this mean the witch should be late? Or will I still get her (or hopefully not) on the 19th?

Anyway, GL and baby dust to all you ladies waiting for your BFP. XOXO


----------



## Twag

Morning ladies 15dpo no sign of AF still although I thought when I wiped I saw a tiny amount of watery red blood like I had cut myself but tiny & was gone as soon as I saw it :shrug:

Dunno still feel like the :witch: will show :shrug:


----------



## zelly1

Well looks like im out. Af cramping and checked cm and its red. On to month 14. Dont know how much longer I can go on like this. Upset is an under statement. Gl to rest u ladies waiting to o or test x


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Zelly :hugs:


----------



## Skyler2014

praying4abb said:


> I finally found you girls!! Lol im coming over from the December testing thread but must of had a blonde moment since I couldn't find this thread....thank you Sasha :)
> 
> Normally I would be testing on Jan. 19 but I havnt gotten even a close pos OPK until yesterday (cd22) its almost pos so im thinking I will ovulate on the 10th....does this mean the witch should be late? Or will I still get her (or hopefully not) on the 19th?
> 
> Anyway, GL and baby dust to all you ladies waiting for your BFP. XOXO

I think you would expect af later. I put my positive opk into fertility friend calendar and it readjusted my date but I got my positive opk the day Af was supposed to show up so it could just be me...good luck and :dust: to you too


----------



## Twag

I agree your AF should come later reading all the fertility stuff you phase before O can change at will so you can basically O different cd's and that is fine the important bit is your LP (after O) which should always stay the same no matter when you O so like for me I have 11day LP so that should in theory stay the same no matter when I O :shrug: this is what the text books say :wacko: we know in reality they are not always right but this is the basis we should work off anyway :hugs:
Hope that helps? :wacko:


----------



## Anika85

Hi ladies! 
Here's my chart today. I have a bit of a dilemma and wondered if I could get some advice. I woke randomly at 3 am this morning. My normal temping time is 6 am. So I temped. 

3 am - 36.6
6 - broken sleep on n off lots of tossing n turning 36.4 
Adjusted temp using a link from another board - 36.9 

So what temp should I go with? 

Here's my chart: 
https://fertilityfriend.com/home/3fff0f/


----------



## Twag

I think I would go with 36.9 but remember that it is an adjusted temp :thumb up:


----------



## Latrying

Hey ladies!

I am new to this forum... I have history of cysts as well as light endometriosis.
DH and I got married 15/09/2012 and TTC since Oct 2012. My AF is 17 days late I took a Clear Blue test this morning with a BFN!! :witch: has no sign of landing.

I have made an appointment with my GYN again hoping for the best. I have started drinking folic acid yesterday...

Good luck to all of you may 2013 bring tons of :BFP: for you all!


----------



## Skyler2014

Good luck latrying. Af is 5 days late for me with no sign of appearing either but I think I ovulated really late. I use OPKs but I know it's possible to get a positive and then not actually ovulate and have another Lh surge. :shrug: :dust:


----------



## Latrying

babyrogers said:


> Good luck latrying. Af is 5 days late for me with no sign of appearing either but I think I ovulated really late. I use OPKs but I know it's possible to get a positive and then not actually ovulate and have another Lh surge. :shrug: :dust:


2013 will be baby year to all of us TTC! Good luck babyrogers!!! :hugs:


----------



## Anika85

LATrying - thats such a beautiful profile pic!
Good luck to you :)


----------



## Latrying

Anika85 said:


> LATrying - thats such a beautiful profile pic!
> Good luck to you :)

Thank you Anika! And to you too:baby:


----------



## Anika85

Hi again ladies. I just peed at work, and when i wiped, i found pink/brown cm with creamy white cm.

I had brown spotting last month, followed by AF. but this is really early. I am only 8 DPO! my LP is usually 11 days.

What do you think?


----------



## bboo2

I tested last night a 10 dpo and I got a very dark :bfp:!!! I was shocked that it was so dark! I know I don't talk much on here, but I follow you ladies every day and will be watching for you all to get your :bfp:'s!!


----------



## bboo2

Anika85 said:


> Hi again ladies. I just peed at work, and when i wiped, i found pink/brown cm with creamy white cm.
> 
> I had brown spotting last month, followed by AF. but this is really early. I am only 8 DPO! my LP is usually 11 days.
> 
> What do you think?

Anika, I had the same thing at 8 dpo and when I tested last night at 10 dpo it was :bfp:, good luck!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you just had IB!!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations H&H 9 months

Good luck Anika :dust:


----------



## Anika85

Bboo - Thank you so much for your response! And huge congratulations on your BFP! Awesome news! 

Are you able to post your chart so I can compare :D
I have been worried about the dips in my chart


----------



## ClandestineTX

Anika85 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Here's my chart today. I have a bit of a dilemma and wondered if I could get some advice. I woke randomly at 3 am this morning. My normal temping time is 6 am. So I temped.
> 
> 3 am - 36.6
> 6 - broken sleep on n off lots of tossing n turning 36.4
> Adjusted temp using a link from another board - 36.9
> 
> So what temp should I go with?
> 
> Here's my chart:
> https://fertilityfriend.com/home/3fff0f/

My experience and the experience of other ladies on here is try to avoid multitemping, if at all possible (we're all guilty of it). In general if you wake up early and temp, just use that and note the time correctly when you enter it into your chart. If you end up with multiple numbers, use the lowest one, no matter where you are in your cycle. If you note the time correctly, it will give you an open circle instead of a closed one, making it easy to identify if you should discard it later - by later, I mean like a week, because that's usually the amount of time needed to tell if one temp was simply wonky or not. 

The one thing I keep having to remind people, myself included, is that you should not be hung up on a single temperature - EVER. Your chart is really about the trend of temps over time. I know we all keep looking for "signs" but you will only make yourself crazy analyzing every data point, like it's a magic 8-ball... LOL... can you tell I've recently been there myself???



Twag said:


> Morning ladies 15dpo no sign of AF still although I thought when I wiped I saw a tiny amount of watery red blood like I had cut myself but tiny & was gone as soon as I saw it :shrug:
> 
> Dunno still feel like the :witch: will show :shrug:

Oh, Twag, I hope it's not your witch!!! I'm going to keep my FX so tight for you today that she stays gone!



zelly1 said:


> Well looks like im out. Af cramping and checked cm and its red. On to month 14. Dont know how much longer I can go on like this. Upset is an under statement. Gl to rest u ladies waiting to o or test x

I say "I don't know how much longer I can do this", every cycle. But, we all can do this - just one cycle at a time. If we start looking at doing this "forever" we'd all have stopped by now. It's OK to be "upset" for a day or two or a few, but keep in mind the life you want for yourself (baby and all) and just keep putting one foot in front of the other. :hugs: We'll still be here for you, whenever you're ready!


----------



## Twag

Clandestine that blood was a one off & thinking it wasn't from up there but maybe I must have made my little lady down there sore or something :wacko: 
15dpo no sign of the :witch: :shrug:


----------



## ClandestineTX

LOL, @Twag! FX, FX, FX, FX!!! (one for each day between now at 18 DPO... when FF says you should TEST already :)


----------



## bboo2

Anika85 said:


> Bboo - Thank you so much for your response! And huge congratulations on your BFP! Awesome news!
> 
> Are you able to post your chart so I can compare :D
> I have been worried about the dips in my chart

Thank you! I don't temp, I just go by CM and ovulation pain. I'm sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## Twag

ClandestineTX said:


> LOL, @Twag! FX, FX, FX, FX!!! (one for each day between now at 18 DPO... when FF says you should TEST already :)

FF has been telling me to test since Monday but I am ignoring :ignore: it :haha: 

Just waiting it out :coffee:


----------



## StitchFan

Well AF is supposed to show on Friday for me, and my temps started to drop today... so I'm probably out for this cycle. I do have a horrible sore throat if that can be to blame. Onto #5...


----------



## cntrygrl

bboo2-- Congrats on your BFP!!!! H&H to you :hugs:


----------



## bboo2

cntrygrl said:


> bboo2-- Congrats on your BFP!!!! H&H to you :hugs:

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sasha14

praying4abb said:


> I finally found you girls!! Lol im coming over from the December testing thread but must of had a blonde moment since I couldn't find this thread....thank you Sasha :)
> 
> Normally I would be testing on Jan. 19 but I havnt gotten even a close pos OPK until yesterday (cd22) its almost pos so im thinking I will ovulate on the 10th....does this mean the witch should be late? Or will I still get her (or hopefully not) on the 19th?
> 
> Anyway, GL and baby dust to all you ladies waiting for your BFP. XOXO

I got a late OPK this month too...usually I O on or around CD12 but this time it was CD17. FF pushed my AF date to the 14 Bc of that. If my cycle was normal this month I would have gotten AF today and didn't so def expect AF later.


----------



## Sasha14

bboo2 said:


> I tested last night a 10 dpo and I got a very dark :bfp:!!! I was shocked that it was so dark! I know I don't talk much on here, but I follow you ladies every day and will be watching for you all to get your :bfp:'s!!

Congrats and GL!


----------



## Duckieshoes

Well, no af yet, but my temps dipped looooow today, so either that's a sign of ovulation that ff doesn't think I've had yet or I'm about to see af.


----------



## Twag

Wow Duckie that temp dip is low fx u know what is going on with your cycle soon :hugs:


----------



## zelly1

Congrats bboo2. H&h 9 months


----------



## Duckieshoes

My temps have clearly jumped off a cliff!!! Bah, I just want to know what's going on. This is the longest cycle I've had!!


----------



## Mimzy3

Dpo 7 today. Last evening I kept getting hot flashes then late at night I got hot felt nausea then chills this lasted for around 30 mins then I finally just went to sleep. Slept terrible kept waking and was hot. I'm trying not to look to much into it. But it was very odd! Today I have this anxious feeling its really annoying!:wacko:


----------



## Duckieshoes

I took my manually entered O date out in case FF has anything else to share with me now that it's gone. With any luck, I'm about to O (who am I kidding? lol...) But I'd rather just have AN answer than none at all...besides that, really long cycles suck! It just means less chances to conceive...frustrating...


----------



## Anika85

I started spotting today. Twice u wiped and found browny pink cm. apart from that I've been dry. I checked cp and its mfc. When I checked finger it was just normal cm. 

I had spotting last cycle. Brown gunk. For about two days before af came. That was at 10 dpo (spotting). I am 8 dpo. 

I Nornally get leg aches before af n back ache. I've only had leg pain in one leg so far. No back pain. My breasts feel firmer. Normally they get bigger/ fuller. 

Strange. Oh and u had skin break out yesterday. 

My temp dropped last cycle when u spotted. Today it went up.


----------



## Dime Cuando

I caved in and tested this evening at CD 30 and now approx. 3 days late and we have got our BFP!!! 

DH and I are both in total shock....we've decided to keep it to ourselves (apart from my sister) for a few weeks until we are 10000% but there was clearly two lines. We just don't want to get everyones hopes up and then it come to nothing. I think it's veryyyyy early days as I O'd late. 

I can honestly say I have no symptoms, only twinges around the ovary area but I often get that before Af. My ears were burning for about 20 mins last night but apart from that, nothing. 
Good luck to you all ladies....I will be keeping my fx for everyone.

(p.s. I was going to upload the picture but I can't figure out how?)


----------



## Skyler2014

If you go into post reply (not quick) there is a black paper clip. Click on that and it should open a new window. Pick your photo, hit upload, close window. Yes please pics...I'm dyin here with a now predicted 46 day cycle. H&H nine months. Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Ok thanks....I'm all over the shop here, I've taken the pic on my phone so need to send it to myself....brb


----------



## Mimzy3

Dime Cuando said:


> I caved in and tested this evening at CD 30 and now approx. 3 days late and we have got our BFP!!!
> 
> DH and I are both in total shock....we've decided to keep it to ourselves (apart from my sister) for a few weeks until we are 10000% but there was clearly two lines. We just don't want to get everyones hopes up and then it come to nothing. I think it's veryyyyy early days as I O'd late.
> 
> I can honestly say I have no symptoms, only twinges around the ovary area but I often get that before Af. My ears were burning for about 20 mins last night but apart from that, nothing.
> Good luck to you all ladies....I will be keeping my fx for everyone.
> 
> (p.s. I was going to upload the picture but I can't figure out how?)

CONGRATS!!:happydance:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Here it is, my :BFP: I believe I am about 14 dpo.....
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 15


----------



## zelly1

Dime Cuando said:


> I caved in and tested this evening at CD 30 and now approx. 3 days late and we have got our BFP!!!
> 
> DH and I are both in total shock....we've decided to keep it to ourselves (apart from my sister) for a few weeks until we are 10000% but there was clearly two lines. We just don't want to get everyones hopes up and then it come to nothing. I think it's veryyyyy early days as I O'd late.
> 
> I can honestly say I have no symptoms, only twinges around the ovary area but I often get that before Af. My ears were burning for about 20 mins last night but apart from that, nothing.
> Good luck to you all ladies....I will be keeping my fx for everyone.
> 
> (p.s. I was going to upload the picture but I can't figure out how?)

Congrats x


----------



## Dime Cuando

Dime Cuando said:


> Here it is, my :BFP: I believe I am about 14 dpo.....


I bought a bag of 50 OPKs off of Ebay this month...that's been key because I had no idea I ovulated so late.


----------



## Skyler2014

Wow nice lines. I bought 40 OPKs, 5 hpt off eBay too. I never would have known that I had a second LH surge if not for them (and my curious brain that told me to take an opk at what I belived to be 13dpo). Congrats again


----------



## bboo2

Dime Cuando said:


> I caved in and tested this evening at CD 30 and now approx. 3 days late and we have got our BFP!!!
> 
> DH and I are both in total shock....we've decided to keep it to ourselves (apart from my sister) for a few weeks until we are 10000% but there was clearly two lines. We just don't want to get everyones hopes up and then it come to nothing. I think it's veryyyyy early days as I O'd late.
> 
> I can honestly say I have no symptoms, only twinges around the ovary area but I often get that before Af. My ears were burning for about 20 mins last night but apart from that, nothing.
> Good luck to you all ladies....I will be keeping my fx for everyone.
> 
> (p.s. I was going to upload the picture but I can't figure out how?)

Yay!!!!! Congratulations! H & H 9 Months!


----------



## chartay

Congrats to all the BFPs!!! And good luck to everyone else still waiting, or moving on to next month! :dust:


----------



## Dime Cuando

bboo2 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> I caved in and tested this evening at CD 30 and now approx. 3 days late and we have got our BFP!!!
> 
> DH and I are both in total shock....we've decided to keep it to ourselves (apart from my sister) for a few weeks until we are 10000% but there was clearly two lines. We just don't want to get everyones hopes up and then it come to nothing. I think it's veryyyyy early days as I O'd late.
> 
> I can honestly say I have no symptoms, only twinges around the ovary area but I often get that before Af. My ears were burning for about 20 mins last night but apart from that, nothing.
> Good luck to you all ladies....I will be keeping my fx for everyone.
> 
> (p.s. I was going to upload the picture but I can't figure out how?)
> 
> Yay!!!!! Congratulations! H & H 9 Months!Click to expand...

Thank you all....its not sunk in at all.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Yay yay yay! to all the BFP's. Love seeing all this wonderful news first thing when I sign on! Congrtulations ladies, and a H&H9M to you all! :happydance:

:dust:​

AFM: 11dpo today and still BFN. I haven't felt good about this cycle from the get-go. If I was to actually get a BFP I'm not sure I'd even be able to believe it, haha. I'm definitely feeling like this cycle was a miss, and oddly, I'm super okay with that. How weird...


----------



## cntrygrl

Dime Cuando said:


> I caved in and tested this evening at CD 30 and now approx. 3 days late and we have got our BFP!!!
> 
> DH and I are both in total shock....we've decided to keep it to ourselves (apart from my sister) for a few weeks until we are 10000% but there was clearly two lines. We just don't want to get everyones hopes up and then it come to nothing. I think it's veryyyyy early days as I O'd late.
> 
> I can honestly say I have no symptoms, only twinges around the ovary area but I often get that before Af. My ears were burning for about 20 mins last night but apart from that, nothing.
> Good luck to you all ladies....I will be keeping my fx for everyone.
> 
> (p.s. I was going to upload the picture but I can't figure out how?)

Congrats Dime H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Try2findbaby

Congrats dime and bboo! 4 bfps already fx it's good luck for the rest of us :thumbup: I am poss 4dpo ff can't commit to it lol so were bding to be safe.... I had a dream last night that we had a beautiful baby. Ooooh one day soon ladies fx :flower:


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> I caved in and tested this evening at CD 30 and now approx. 3 days late and we have got our BFP!!!
> 
> DH and I are both in total shock....we've decided to keep it to ourselves (apart from my sister) for a few weeks until we are 10000% but there was clearly two lines. We just don't want to get everyones hopes up and then it come to nothing. I think it's veryyyyy early days as I O'd late.
> 
> I can honestly say I have no symptoms, only twinges around the ovary area but I often get that before Af. My ears were burning for about 20 mins last night but apart from that, nothing.
> Good luck to you all ladies....I will be keeping my fx for everyone.
> 
> (p.s. I was going to upload the picture but I can't figure out how?)

Congrats! GL to you!!


----------



## Sasha14

Continued heavy AF like cramps with pulling and pinching at times. No brown/pink CM though. Its just whitish and a little creamy like watered down lotion. My bbs keep getting weird random sensations through them to my nipples and my back still aches. My temp went back up from yesterday morning from 97.6 to 97.9. I took my temp at 7am and again at 815am when I woke up. My temp at 815 was 98.3 but I recorded the one at 7am considering thats when I usually temp and I slept longer before that temp. AF is due in 4-5 days and i hoping she stays away!!:winkwink:


----------



## ProfWife

Congrats to the new BFP's!! How exciting! Praying they're going to be sticky little ones and that pregnancy will be smooth for you!

Not symptom spotting going on...trying to avoid considering every twinge or pull. The only major change is that my bbs are so tender it hurts for anything (no matter how light or soft the fabric) to brush them. So incredibly annoying...especially when trying to carry around a 7-8 lb book while making sure students are awake.


----------



## praying4abb

Congrats to all the newly PREGNANT ladies!!! :happydance: You get to say it now!! YOUR PREGNANT!! I am praying for all of us ladies still waiting to say those magical words :kiss:

Sasha- I AM PRAYING THIS IS YOUR MONTH!!!!!

AFM: I am having a pretty interesting month. I have a 31 day cycle and usually ovulate 14 days prior to AF well this month my OPK started to get darker around the time I should have O'd (1st-5th) then they went start white, and now have started to get darker again on the 7th and was almost as dark as the control yesterday so I thought for sure I'd get the pos OPK today...took an OPK today and again is alllmost as close but not there yet. SHEESH. My OH and I have to plan when we have sex since he has been having ED issues so it is extremely stressful when I can't pinpoint my O along with trying to not stress him out. We BD last night since I thought I was going to have a pos OPK today. *sigh* Sorry for my insanely long post LOL I am just hoping I can stop this after this month and not have to stress about ED ANYMORE!!


----------



## Twag

Congratulations Dime great lines H&H 9months

AFM - 16dpo this will be 5 days late no sign of the :witch: :shrug:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Twag said:


> Congratulations Dime great lines H&H 9months
> 
> AFM - 16dpo this will be 5 days late no sign of the :witch: :shrug:

Thanks Twag, you are doing well not to cave in there! I was determined to wait until Friday too....but I was in too much of a good mood for AF to be coming.


----------



## Twag

Yeah I just have no urge to POAS just going with the flow I guess - I feel normal no really symptoms to speak of & do not have my normal evil b*tchness before AF going on either :shrug: normally I would be ripping heads off left, right & centre :haha: :devil:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Twag said:


> Yeah I just have no urge to POAS just going with the flow I guess - I feel normal no really symptoms to speak of & do not have my normal evil b*tchness before AF going on either :shrug: normally I would be ripping heads off left, right & centre :haha: :devil:

I'll have my FX for you tomorrow Twag. Have you been this late before?


----------



## Twag

Never this is totally unchartered territory for me :wacko: she is always on time :shrug: longest ever cycle too!
I have not decided yet if I will test tomorrow or give it a little longer just in case :wacko:


----------



## Anika85

Morning ladies!! Wow so many bfps!!! Huge congratulations and h & h 9 months to u all!!! 

Here's my chart: https://fertilityfriend.com/home/3fff0f/

What do u all think?! 

My temps have never been so Eratic. Pre o open circles r due to change in temping times and trying to conceive stress free. With Xmas etc I didn't want to concentrate on temps until I o'd. 

Post o - I've had sleepless nights. 

I started spotting yesterday. Very very little in afternoon. By evening I was dry. Night - creamy cm 

This morning no af appearance. Checked cp low soft and closed. 
Yesterday was medium firm and closed. 

Also today after checking I noticed pinky grey cm. v small amount. 

I've put on a liner just in case.


----------



## Twag

:witch: found me :cry: devastated :cry: we think it was another chemical maybe :wacko: :cry:


----------



## Anika85

Twag - Im so sorry AF showed. I am currently in limbo at the moment and i think ill be heading for the same heart break you're experiencing now.

Iam really sorry! Two more weeks and you start again. It makes me really angry... how can this be so difficult! :(

I really hope you get through AF and your next O day come around quick.

((Hugs))

I have been feeling a small sharp and very quick tug down below. Not sure what that is, dont think its something i have before.

Twag - Im sorry i dont know your history, but are you taking any supplements to try and strengthen ur implantation chances?

ie - i have been taking Royal Jelly 1500 mg for last two cycles (this being no.2), I ate pineapple core for first time this cycle. And before I o'd i was talking raspberry leaf capsules and drinking a cup of green tea day to detox


----------



## HockeyWife86

Twag said:


> :witch: found me :cry: devastated :cry: we think it was another chemical maybe :wacko: :cry:

So Sorry Twag! 
We had comformation today of chemical pregnancy :growlmad:


----------



## StitchFan

So sorry girls... I hate to hear such sad news. But I'd like to think there's a reason for everything, so chin up and jump at it again! 

I'm 10dpo today and my temp jumped way up... is that a sign? AF is supposed to show tomorrow, but I have no symptoms of anything... either AF or possible pregnancy. Just a super sore back.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sorry ladies who's AF showed :( Question how do you know if its a chemical? Will you still get a BFP then later a BFN?


----------



## cntrygrl

Yeah that's how it works Mimzy. :hugs: Sorry AF got you.


----------



## ClandestineTX

Mimzy3 said:


> Sorry ladies who's AF showed :( Question how do you know if its a chemical? Will you still get a BFP then later a BFN?

That's my understanding, it's basically a very early miscarriage.


----------



## tulip11

congratulation to all those who got their lovely BFP'S :happydance::happydance: and really sorry for those who have been caught by ugly witch...and GL to all of those who are in their TWW and going to test very soon...but those who are again going to start new cycle or have started already dont get disappointed one day we all will get our special BFP'S and as you know guys special things are hardly to get we must have to do alot of efforts so cheer up and just think that our BFP'S ill be the special one so massive baby dust to all of you...and stay blessed :hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

one question girl...my GP referred me for some blood work on day 21st of my cycle but unfortunatly on 21st day of my cycle would be sunday so basically that would be on monday 22nd day of my cycle...would that gonna be ok with blood tests ? means does 1 CD brings any difference in results ?


----------



## ClandestineTX

tulip11 said:


> one question girl...my GP referred me for some blood work on day 21st of my cycle but unfortunatly on 21st day of my cycle would be sunday so basically that would be on monday 22nd day of my cycle...would that gonna be ok with blood tests ? means does 1 CD brings any difference in results ?

I wouldn't think so, especially if it's progesterone or something like that - usually is a more gradual increase and decrease, so I would think one day wouldn't be too much to worry about - do you know what they're looking to test on that day?


----------



## tulip11

ClandestineTX said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> one question girl...my GP referred me for some blood work on day 21st of my cycle but unfortunatly on 21st day of my cycle would be sunday so basically that would be on monday 22nd day of my cycle...would that gonna be ok with blood tests ? means does 1 CD brings any difference in results ?
> 
> I wouldn't think so, especially if it's progesterone or something like that - usually is a more gradual increase and decrease, so I would think one day wouldn't be too much to worry about - do you know what they're looking to test on that day?Click to expand...

hun I asked her specially for thyroid test so she said this blood tests will cover all tests and then later on I ill be having smear test as well...what I read about cd 21 test that they particularly check whether ovulation really occured or not ...my SIL went to GP she is near 40 and having no kids her GP was different she referred my SIL for blood tests on cd 21 which would be tommorow for her and another blood test would be in the first 5 days of next period if started but she didnt ask her for smear test...


----------



## tulip11

now I am thinking that my GP referred me for blood tests just on cd 21 and smear test she didnt talk about any blood test within first 5 days of another cycle :(


----------



## ClandestineTX

Sounds like the CD 21 is a progesterone level and for your SIL is probably FSH (follicular stimulating hormone) in the first 5 days of a cycle - FSH rises then, but a really high FSH usually is a sign of poor ovarian function. 

For the thyroid test, I suggest getting it done first thing in the morning, when the TSH level is at it's highest (too high is bad and you want to see it at it's max. level).


----------



## zelly1

Sorry af got u twag. Big hugs. Well get there x

Oh got dr appt to register on 1st april then we need to bk a joint appt do prob mid feb by that point. Them its 6 wk wait for sa. Grr!! Hopefully b pg by then but if not that process from now b bout 3 months.

Gl to those still waiting to o or test x


----------



## zelly1

Meant 1st feb


----------



## tulip11

ClandestineTX said:


> Sounds like the CD 21 is a progesterone level and for your SIL is probably FSH (follicular stimulating hormone) in the first 5 days of a cycle - FSH rises then, but a really high FSH usually is a sign of poor ovarian function.
> 
> For the thyroid test, I suggest getting it done first thing in the morning, when the TSH level is at it's highest (too high is bad and you want to see it at it's max. level).

yeah my blood tests would be in the morning 9:30 and smear test in the evening...but the thing which makes me to think that my GP said that it would be really difficult for you to come again and again for different blood tests so all would be done at once ....she didnt talk about test in first 5 days for me but my SIL GP told her about that test but she didnt tell her about smear test...and what I know and read about tests and different people told me that most of the time their GP'S also said about all blood tests on day 21 of cycle not another for another cycle within first 5 days..


----------



## ClandestineTX

tulip11 said:


> now I am thinking that my GP referred me for blood tests just on cd 21 and smear test she didnt talk about any blood test within first 5 days of another cycle :(

FSH is usually tested in older women (> 35) or younger ones which have a history that makes the doctor question their "ovarian reserve" - the number and quality of remaining eggs. Your age/ history may not look like that's an explanation, so they're likely starting with tests that most likely fit your situation. I would see what the first round comes back with, before you worry!


----------



## tulip11

ClandestineTX said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> now I am thinking that my GP referred me for blood tests just on cd 21 and smear test she didnt talk about any blood test within first 5 days of another cycle :(
> 
> FSH is usually tested in older women (> 35) or younger ones which have a history that makes the doctor question their "ovarian reserve" - the number and quality of remaining eggs. Your age/ history may not look like that's an explanation, so they're likely starting with tests that most likely fit your situation. I would see what the first round comes back with, before you worry!Click to expand...

yeah you are right...Gp told my SIL that after 40 chances of conceiving becomes less I am not saying that you cant become pregnant but chances are less...yes there is difference between her and my age I am 25 and she is 40..


----------



## Sasha14

Temp went way back up this morning. Don't know how accurate it is though Bc I took it an hour later and slept like crap. Hoping its a good sign though.


----------



## StitchFan

My chart looks like yours Sasha! Someone on another of the threads mentioned that the drop could be from implantation. FX for you!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Twag said:


> Congratulations Dime great lines H&H 9months
> 
> AFM - 16dpo this will be 5 days late no sign of the :witch: :shrug:

Sorry to hear that Twag....I think I had a chemical in Oct. Try and see the positive side to it....it's all working.
xxx


----------



## ClandestineTX

tulip11 said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> now I am thinking that my GP referred me for blood tests just on cd 21 and smear test she didnt talk about any blood test within first 5 days of another cycle :(
> 
> FSH is usually tested in older women (> 35) or younger ones which have a history that makes the doctor question their "ovarian reserve" - the number and quality of remaining eggs. Your age/ history may not look like that's an explanation, so they're likely starting with tests that most likely fit your situation. I would see what the first round comes back with, before you worry!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah you are right...Gp told my SIL that after 40 chances of conceiving becomes less I am not saying that you cant become pregnant but chances are less...yes there is difference between her and my age I am 25 and she is 40..Click to expand...

It's unlikely anyone's going to look at your FSH at 25, unless you only have one ovary (that's been beaten a bit) or a history of something that makes them think your ovaries are impaired. You're in the prime age for baby making - even I'm 31!!! 



Sasha14 said:


> Temp went way back up this morning. Don't know how accurate it is though Bc I took it an hour later and slept like crap. Hoping its a good sign though.

Yay!!! If no witch, all you can do is see what tomorrow holds, but definitely a good sign for you!


----------



## Duckieshoes

So I took off the manually entered O date (since it was what FF thought I was and then took it away...) because my temp just started plumeting two days ago...but today it's going back up. I'm wondering if maybe I'm Ovulating now or in a day or so...Which would mean this cycle is going to be EVEN longer!! But, I guess it's sooner than having to wait another 19-20 days for me to ovulate again. Hopefully it really is ovulation and I get a second chance, though I'm sorta guessing I won't be testing this month, probably (because my cycles are ridiculously long for some reason...and they aren't normally this long but I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant right now, which might explain the erratic temperatures from before and FF taking away my O date AND why I went 24 days of elevated temps with no positive)

Here's hoping that this one will catch!


----------



## StitchFan

Just went to the loo and found a little bit of pink. Does it sound right? My temp is the highest I've ever recorded today, and I figured your temp should drop before AF starts. So maybe IB? No AF cramps yet.


----------



## Mimzy3

StitchFan said:


> Just went to the loo and found a little bit of pink. Does it sound right? My temp is the highest I've ever recorded today, and I figured your temp should drop before AF starts. So maybe IB? No AF cramps yet.

Looks like it might be you had a nice dip the day before too! :dust:


----------



## NewMrsJones

:witch: got me this morning.

Congrats to all the bfp's and good luck to everyone still to test.


----------



## Sasha14

StitchFan said:


> Just went to the loo and found a little bit of pink. Does it sound right? My temp is the highest I've ever recorded today, and I figured your temp should drop before AF starts. So maybe IB? No AF cramps yet.

At 10 dpo maybe its IB! Oh my fingers are crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## StitchFan

Thanks Mimsy and Sasha! I'm so scared to get my hopes up, but now I have some intense sharp cramping about 4 or 5 inches in from my left hipbone. Hoping its a bean making a comfy bed!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sasha14

My coworkers want to go out for drinks tomorrow night and I dont know if im pregnant and feel weird drinking not knowing. :wacko: I picked up some tests after work but am afraid to use one. I hate seeing that stark white window. But I dont want to drink tomorrow without knowing. But I know it may be too early to get even a fant positive. FF says 49.8% of women get a BFP at this time in their cycle. ugh...this is tough! Im not one to test early but I want to this time. HELP!


----------



## StitchFan

I'd test... you don't want to chance that. But I still wouldn't drink too much, just in case the test is wrong.


----------



## praying4abb

Sasha14 said:


> My coworkers want to go out for drinks tomorrow night and I dont know if im pregnant and feel weird drinking not knowing. :wacko: I picked up some tests after work but am afraid to use one. I hate seeing that stark white window. But I dont want to drink tomorrow without knowing. But I know it may be too early to get even a fant positive. FF says 49.8% of women get a BFP at this time in their cycle. ugh...this is tough! Im not one to test early but I want to this time. HELP!

I AM SO GLAD YOUR TEMP WENT UP!!! I am rooting for you and a mini sasha :hugs:

If you test please keep us posted!!! You are definitely not an early tester but how amazing would it be to see a BFP finally?! :happydance:


----------



## ProfWife

You could always fib if you don't want your coworkers to know. Perhaps making up a New Year's Resolution to get rid of extra empty calories...order a water/lemon or some fruity (not-overly sugary) drink in order to keep the illusion up?


----------



## praying4abb

I am thoroughly confused. 

Has anyone every gotten an almost positive, like it looks like it could be positive but it may be just a degree off on your OPKs 3 days in a row??

2 days ago, yesterday and today have all been the same OPK. I have never experienced this before....can someone give me some insight?

I thought for sure yesterday would be pos, then today and now I am just lost...HELP.


----------



## Sasha14

praying4abb said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> My coworkers want to go out for drinks tomorrow night and I dont know if im pregnant and feel weird drinking not knowing. :wacko: I picked up some tests after work but am afraid to use one. I hate seeing that stark white window. But I dont want to drink tomorrow without knowing. But I know it may be too early to get even a fant positive. FF says 49.8% of women get a BFP at this time in their cycle. ugh...this is tough! Im not one to test early but I want to this time. HELP!
> 
> I AM SO GLAD YOUR TEMP WENT UP!!! I am rooting for you and a mini sasha :hugs:
> 
> If you test please keep us posted!!! You are definitely not an early tester but how amazing would it be to see a BFP finally?! :happydance:Click to expand...

It would be AMAZING but I have my doubts. Ive been holding my pee since 4:15 pm (so only 2 hrs and 15 mins). Dont know if I should wait longer or not. This all makes me nuts bc i want this so bad (like everyone esle on here of course). My friend announced that she was pregnant a week ago with #3 and my ex boyfriend from highschool just posted on facebook that him and his wife are expecting.


----------



## Renaendel

Praying4abb
Yes that can happen. This month mine was positive for several days, then went neg. I was freaking out thinking we missed our window but my temp never increased. A few more days of negs and then I finally had my good LH surge on cd20 with temp spike on 21.

Keep testing and tracking temps and your body should finally ovulate properly. Think of it like starting your car on a cold day. It can take a few tries but eventually your body turns the motor over. Gl, hope you see your double opk lines soon.


----------



## praying4abb

Sasha14 said:


> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> My coworkers want to go out for drinks tomorrow night and I dont know if im pregnant and feel weird drinking not knowing. :wacko: I picked up some tests after work but am afraid to use one. I hate seeing that stark white window. But I dont want to drink tomorrow without knowing. But I know it may be too early to get even a fant positive. FF says 49.8% of women get a BFP at this time in their cycle. ugh...this is tough! Im not one to test early but I want to this time. HELP!
> 
> I AM SO GLAD YOUR TEMP WENT UP!!! I am rooting for you and a mini sasha :hugs:
> 
> If you test please keep us posted!!! You are definitely not an early tester but how amazing would it be to see a BFP finally?! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It would be AMAZING but I have my doubts. Ive been holding my pee since 4:15 pm (so only 2 hrs and 15 mins). Dont know if I should wait longer or not. This all makes me nuts bc i want this so bad (like everyone esle on here of course). My friend announced that she was pregnant a week ago with #3 and my ex boyfriend from highschool just posted on facebook that him and his wife are expecting.Click to expand...

Normally they say hold it for at least 4 hours, that will emulate FMU. Why does it seem easy for everyone else to get pregnant?!?


----------



## praying4abb

Renaendel said:


> Praying4abb
> Yes that can happen. This month mine was positive for several days, then went neg. I was freaking out thinking we missed our window but my temp never increased. A few more days of negs and then I finally had my good LH surge on cd20 with temp spike on 21.
> 
> Keep testing and tracking temps and your body should finally ovulate properly. Think of it like starting your car on a cold day. It can take a few tries but eventually your body turns the motor over. Gl, hope you see your double opk lines soon.

Thank you so much!! This helps a lot. I don't temp since I wake up at different times everyday due to my job so it would always be guesstimates, but I wish I did cuz it would be very helpful in situations like these!


----------



## Sasha14

praying4abb said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> My coworkers want to go out for drinks tomorrow night and I dont know if im pregnant and feel weird drinking not knowing. :wacko: I picked up some tests after work but am afraid to use one. I hate seeing that stark white window. But I dont want to drink tomorrow without knowing. But I know it may be too early to get even a fant positive. FF says 49.8% of women get a BFP at this time in their cycle. ugh...this is tough! Im not one to test early but I want to this time. HELP!
> 
> I AM SO GLAD YOUR TEMP WENT UP!!! I am rooting for you and a mini sasha :hugs:
> 
> If you test please keep us posted!!! You are definitely not an early tester but how amazing would it be to see a BFP finally?! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It would be AMAZING but I have my doubts. Ive been holding my pee since 4:15 pm (so only 2 hrs and 15 mins). Dont know if I should wait longer or not. This all makes me nuts bc i want this so bad (like everyone esle on here of course). My friend announced that she was pregnant a week ago with #3 and my ex boyfriend from highschool just posted on facebook that him and his wife are expecting.Click to expand...
> 
> Normally they say hold it for at least 4 hours, that will emulate FMU. Why does it seem easy for everyone else to get pregnant?!?Click to expand...

I know right? I have all of these ppl around me announcing their pregnancy and im like what gives?!? lol!


----------



## Renaendel

Sasha14
Countdown to Pregnancy shows very different stats on % for succession pregnancy tests.
Check it out. The link is for 11dpo and they have stats on pretty much every pregnancy test.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=11


----------



## Sasha14

Renaendel said:


> Sasha14
> Countdown to Pregnancy shows very different stats on % for succession pregnancy tests.
> Check it out. The link is for 11dpo and they have stats on pretty much every pregnancy test.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=11

The test was negative...not even a faint line. :cry: I dont know if I should count myself out yet or just chalk it up to it being too early? Idk...its horrible seeing now line or a not pregnant message. Thats why I usually dont test until Im late bc seeing AF is sometimes easier to deal with.


----------



## Sasha14

Oh and BTW...I used the first response rapid result test....just read online that its not very sensitive and that women have gotten a negative on that test the same day they get a positive on a FRER....we shall see I guess. Anyone have any experience with the rapid result test?


----------



## StitchFan

I'm so sorry Sasha! :hugs: but i don't know if i would trust that test... especially if it has bad reviews and you hold your pee long enough. My vote is to get a better test and try again in the morning.

Well, my tiny bit of spotting stopped... it was just enough to make the tp lightly pink.


----------



## praying4abb

Sasha14 said:


> Oh and BTW...I used the first response rapid result test....just read online that its not very sensitive and that women have gotten a negative on that test the same day they get a positive on a FRER....we shall see I guess. Anyone have any experience with the rapid result test?

I would not count yourself out. Those tests arent very sensitive, if you are testing early I think you should always try to use an ultra sensitive test!


----------



## Sasha14

StitchFan said:


> I'm so sorry Sasha! :hugs: but i don't know if i would trust that test... especially if it has bad reviews and you hold your pee long enough. My vote is to get a better test and try again in the morning.
> 
> Well, my tiny bit of spotting stopped... it was just enough to make the tp lightly pink.

I really hope it was just IB for you! 
I have 2 clear blue digitals that I bought too but at this point I think I would rather just wait until AF is missed. Seeing a negative is just too heart breaking. I just wont have any alcohol tomorrow night.


----------



## Renaendel

I have been greateful for the invention of club soda and lime.


----------



## Sasha14

Renaendel said:


> I have been greateful for the invention of club soda and lime.

Its funny you say that bc my usual drink is Stoli Vanil in club with lime. I could totally get away with that tomorrow night lol!!


----------



## Sasha14

Just found this site about pregger tests and its really good....

https://www.peestickparadise.com/peestick_reviews.html


----------



## jbell157

Sasha - I bet it was just too early or the test was just not sensitive enough. Each type of pg test needs a certain amount of hormone to pick it up. The tests that require the least amount of hormones. I've got my fingers crossed for you though!

Twag, Clandestine, and other ladies - I'm so sorry the witch got you! 

AFM, because of Christmas break my chart is all messed up. My temps are up, and have been, for a few days. However, I have seen no EWCM this cycle so I don't know what's going on :nope: Any have any thoughts because I'm really not happy about the prospect of having missed my O.


----------



## praying4abb

jbell157 said:


> Sasha - I bet it was just too early or the test was just not sensitive enough. Each type of pg test needs a certain amount of hormone to pick it up. The tests that require the least amount of hormones. I've got my fingers crossed for you though!
> 
> Twag, Clandestine, and other ladies - I'm so sorry the witch got you!
> 
> AFM, because of Christmas break my chart is all messed up. My temps are up, and have been, for a few days. However, I have seen no EWCM this cycle so I don't know what's going on :nope: Any have any thoughts because I'm really not happy about the prospect of having missed my O.

Im not a charter so I can't give you any advice on that but I do know that I have had a crazy O month and completely know what your going through. I take OPKs, they were getting darker around my normal O time and then went stark white...I kept testing cuz i was so upset i thought we missed it but sure enough they started getting darker a few days later and now I have had 3 pretty much pos OPKs in a row. 

are you using them?


----------



## praying4abb

Sasha14 said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> I have been greateful for the invention of club soda and lime.
> 
> Its funny you say that bc my usual drink is Stoli Vanil in club with lime. I could totally get away with that tomorrow night lol!!Click to expand...

Yes, do that so you don't get asked the dreaded question.... "why aren't you drinking tonight?" 

lol


----------



## HockeyWife86

Wow great BFP's !

GL to those ladies waiting


----------



## jbell157

praying4abb said:


> jbell157 said:
> 
> 
> Sasha - I bet it was just too early or the test was just not sensitive enough. Each type of pg test needs a certain amount of hormone to pick it up. The tests that require the least amount of hormones. I've got my fingers crossed for you though!
> 
> Twag, Clandestine, and other ladies - I'm so sorry the witch got you!
> 
> AFM, because of Christmas break my chart is all messed up. My temps are up, and have been, for a few days. However, I have seen no EWCM this cycle so I don't know what's going on :nope: Any have any thoughts because I'm really not happy about the prospect of having missed my O.
> 
> Im not a charter so I can't give you any advice on that but I do know that I have had a crazy O month and completely know what your going through. I take OPKs, they were getting darker around my normal O time and then went stark white...I kept testing cuz i was so upset i thought we missed it but sure enough they started getting darker a few days later and now I have had 3 pretty much pos OPKs in a row.
> 
> are you using them?Click to expand...

No I'm not as I can usually clearly tell when I'm O'ing by CM. I might look into it though. This cycle, I thought, was more like a trial run; however, when I told my husband I thought we had missed our chance he was clearly upset. It caught me off guard a little bit but I'm glad I got to see how he really feels. But I honestly don't know what's going on with my cycle. I hope we both get it figured out!


----------



## praying4abb

jbell157 said:


> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell157 said:
> 
> 
> Sasha - I bet it was just too early or the test was just not sensitive enough. Each type of pg test needs a certain amount of hormone to pick it up. The tests that require the least amount of hormones. I've got my fingers crossed for you though!
> 
> Twag, Clandestine, and other ladies - I'm so sorry the witch got you!
> 
> AFM, because of Christmas break my chart is all messed up. My temps are up, and have been, for a few days. However, I have seen no EWCM this cycle so I don't know what's going on :nope: Any have any thoughts because I'm really not happy about the prospect of having missed my O.
> 
> Im not a charter so I can't give you any advice on that but I do know that I have had a crazy O month and completely know what your going through. I take OPKs, they were getting darker around my normal O time and then went stark white...I kept testing cuz i was so upset i thought we missed it but sure enough they started getting darker a few days later and now I have had 3 pretty much pos OPKs in a row.
> 
> are you using them?Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not as I can usually clearly tell when I'm O'ing by CM. I might look into it though. This cycle, I thought, was more like a trial run; however, when I told my husband I thought we had missed our chance he was clearly upset. It caught me off guard a little bit but I'm glad I got to see how he really feels. But I honestly don't know what's going on with my cycle. I hope we both get it figured out!Click to expand...

If your going to use them if you have a "next cycle" go to early-pregnancy-tests.com and you can get them in just a few days for MUCH MUCH cheaper than in stores. Also they sell preseed there and on all the "success stories" ive read on countdowntopregnancy.com people swear by it, it is my 2nd cycle using it and my hubby LOVE it :thumbup:

GL and Baby Dust!!


----------



## ProfWife

We use PreSeed, too. It's actually really good stuff. I may switch to it for normal purposes (especially if I can found it at a discount).


----------



## lamago

What is preseed?


----------



## Skyler2014

It's a sperm safe lubricant. I use conceive plus because it was cheaper on the website I was looking at. I did not know that early-pregnancy-tests sold it though.


----------



## Try2findbaby

I use conceive plus too although I found it goes a bit dry and sticky unless u use loads! Which is quite expensive. Might try the website u suggest though as I used amazon :thumbup:


----------



## Skyler2014

Just realized it sounded like early-pregnancy-tests sold conceive plus. To clarify they sell preseed at a decent price. As good or possibly better than what I paid for conceive plus (can't remember)


----------



## Latrying

Sasha14 said:


> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> My coworkers want to go out for drinks tomorrow night and I dont know if im pregnant and feel weird drinking not knowing. :wacko: I picked up some tests after work but am afraid to use one. I hate seeing that stark white window. But I dont want to drink tomorrow without knowing. But I know it may be too early to get even a fant positive. FF says 49.8% of women get a BFP at this time in their cycle. ugh...this is tough! Im not one to test early but I want to this time. HELP!
> 
> I AM SO GLAD YOUR TEMP WENT UP!!! I am rooting for you and a mini sasha :hugs:
> 
> If you test please keep us posted!!! You are definitely not an early tester but how amazing would it be to see a BFP finally?! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It would be AMAZING but I have my doubts. Ive been holding my pee since 4:15 pm (so only 2 hrs and 15 mins). Dont know if I should wait longer or not. This all makes me nuts bc i want this so bad (like everyone esle on here of course). My friend announced that she was pregnant a week ago with #3 and my ex boyfriend from highschool just posted on facebook that him and his wife are expecting.Click to expand...
> 
> Normally they say hold it for at least 4 hours, that will emulate FMU. Why does it seem easy for everyone else to get pregnant?!?Click to expand...
> 
> I know right? I have all of these ppl around me announcing their pregnancy and im like what gives?!? lol!Click to expand...

I FEEL EXACTLY the same! It's like some people on FB and friends of mine just have to breathe and they become preg... I am happy for them but at the same time envious! I am sure we will all get our BFP's in 2013 = but patience is something I wasn't blessed with! My AF is 19 days late so ogoing to the GYN next week t see whats up...:dohh::cry:


----------



## StitchFan

No AF here yet... and no real signs of her making an appearance. I'm 11dop today so I plan on testing tomorrow morning is AF doesn't show today.


----------



## Mimzy3

Big temp spike at DPO 9 this is good right ladies!!?? I just want :baby: so bad like all of us here. Trying not to get my hopes up but I think this is good! Just started to get twinges late last night and today. Still no sore nips which normally happens right after Ov for me.


----------



## Skyler2014

So I wonder if you ladies can help me. I only started temping on Tuesday, 34 days into my cycle. I didn't get my thermometer until mid-cycle and then I was fooling around with OPKs and caught a second surge. I don't actually know if I ovulated the second time either which is why I started temping. However if I did ovulate the second time then I'm 6 dpo and I had a big temp drop today. .6 degrees. Chart so far is in sig. Could it be an implantation dip?


----------



## cntrygrl

It's too hard to comment since you haven't been temping regularly. I would say maybe to be expecting AF soon.


----------



## Sasha14

So AF is due in 2 days....im so nervous!! Ive had on and off cramps today with the pinching and pulling feelings I was having before. CM has increased a bit today and its creamy. My temp stayed elevated since yesterday morning at 98.3ish...that makes me happy...I just hope its accurate! Im kind of an erratic sleeper...im all over the place lol. Bbs are a tiny bit sore in the arm pit area and Im still getting the weird sensations that run through my bbs to my nipple. Had a woman at work today ask me if I was pregnant yet. She said shes intuitive and that I was glowing this morning and looked beautiful....dont know if I should take that seriously lol. I do have to say though that this month I have felt differently physically than any other month. Who knows though...I was late last month and it turned out to be mother nature playing a cruel joke on me. I guess we will see!


----------



## praying4abb

Sasha14 said:


> So AF is due in 2 days....im so nervous!! Ive had on and off cramps today with the pinching and pulling feelings I was having before. CM has increased a bit today and its creamy. My temp stayed elevated since yesterday morning at 98.3ish...that makes me happy...I just hope its accurate! Im kind of an erratic sleeper...im all over the place lol. Bbs are a tiny bit sore in the arm pit area and Im still getting the weird sensations that run through my bbs to my nipple. Had a woman at work today ask me if I was pregnant yet. She said shes intuitive and that I was glowing this morning and looked beautiful....dont know if I should take that seriously lol. I do have to say though that this month I have felt differently physically than any other month. Who knows though...I was late last month and it turned out to be mother nature playing a cruel joke on me. I guess we will see!

I am rooting for you! STAY AWAY WITCH (Im saying that to your uterus). :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

Good luck Sasha. Hoping for you hon! :flower: I know we can't rule out until AF shows, but I just don't think I could feel any less pregnant if I tried. Going with the Sperm Meets Egg Plan next month and will see if that gives better results.


----------



## Sasha14

Ok so you girls are going to think I'm nuts....I felt compelled to pull my test out of the trash from yesterday. I see a very faint pink line now. I've read that Evaps are usually silver?? Any advice??


----------



## Sasha14

Also read if the faint line is the color of the test dye it can't be an evap?


----------



## StitchFan

I wouldn't trust a test that's sat that long... but it could be a sign! 

No AF for me yet, so I'm 1 day late... but I did notice a lot of sediment floating in my pee when I got home from work. Tons of stuff floating in there! Weird!


----------



## Skyler2014

I read that you have to consider anything after the time limit an evap even with colour. But I would definetly test again soon


----------



## Sasha14

StitchFan said:


> I wouldn't trust a test that's sat that long... but it could be a sign!
> 
> No AF for me yet, so I'm 1 day late... but I did notice a lot of sediment floating in my pee when I got home from work. Tons of stuff floating in there! Weird!

Hmmm that IS weird. Idk what that could mean. Are first response tests known for Evaps?


----------



## Sasha14

Sasha14 said:


> StitchFan said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't trust a test that's sat that long... but it could be a sign!
> 
> No AF for me yet, so I'm 1 day late... but I did notice a lot of sediment floating in my pee when I got home from work. Tons of stuff floating in there! Weird!
> 
> Hmmm that IS weird. Idk what that could mean. Are first response tests known for Evaps?Click to expand...

Also if your one day late you should test!!!


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha you should just take another test


----------



## jbell157

Good luck ladies!!! FX!!! And test soon because we are all anxious/excited for you!


----------



## praying4abb

Sasha14 said:


> Also read if the faint line is the color of the test dye it can't be an evap?

My first or second month TTC that happened to me, the evap line was pink like the color it was supposed to be if I was preggers when I looked at it 2 hours later...needless to say it was a false pos or an evap. I would test again hunny!


----------



## praying4abb

Sasha14 said:


> StitchFan said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't trust a test that's sat that long... but it could be a sign!
> 
> No AF for me yet, so I'm 1 day late... but I did notice a lot of sediment floating in my pee when I got home from work. Tons of stuff floating in there! Weird!
> 
> Hmmm that IS weird. Idk what that could mean. Are first response tests known for Evaps?Click to expand...

Mine was a first response when I got that evap. It could definitely be a sign I just don't want you to get your hopes super high like I did. It was nice to see 2 lines for once but it hurt a little more when AF came when I thought there was a possibility I was.


----------



## Sasha14

praying4abb said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Also read if the faint line is the color of the test dye it can't be an evap?
> 
> My first or second month TTC that happened to me, the evap line was pink like the color it was supposed to be if I was preggers when I looked at it 2 hours later...needless to say it was a false pos or an evap. I would test again hunny!Click to expand...

Oh man...I figured it wasn't a good sign but I always get my hopes up. :-(


----------



## praying4abb

Sasha14 said:


> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Also read if the faint line is the color of the test dye it can't be an evap?
> 
> My first or second month TTC that happened to me, the evap line was pink like the color it was supposed to be if I was preggers when I looked at it 2 hours later...needless to say it was a false pos or an evap. I would test again hunny!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man...I figured it wasn't a good sign but I always get my hopes up. :-(Click to expand...

I know, we are one in the same. No matter what I say I ALWAYS get my hopes up. I was trying not to this month since its been so out of whack but I still hope it will be this month. Do not give up. This isnt a bad sign, its just a test you probably took too early that as a low sensitivity. :hugs:


----------



## success77

Hi there girls. Im new to this and I have TTC for 4 months now! I missed carried in Aug. and I have been trying since. My periods are so irregular lately. Im tracking with calanders and CM. someone help me!:(


----------



## zelly1

Hi ladies. How r we?

Sasha14 - GL hope it was your bfp. When you testing again?

Stich Fan - when you testing?

Well im on day 4 of AF. Since Sun i was feeling dizzy and sick on and off and thinking it was a sign for pg. But then she showed on Weds and still kept feeling like it and getting worse and went to drs yday and have labrinthtitis (or how ever you spell it). It feels like im on a boat and constantly swaying and bumping into things. Need to get some travel sickness tablets as that helps. V strnge feeling.

Tulip will you be starting a Feb group at some point?? x

Lots of :dust:


----------



## Skyler2014

success77 said:


> Hi there girls. Im new to this and I have TTC for 4 months now! I missed carried in Aug. and I have been trying since. My periods are so irregular lately. Im tracking with calanders and CM. someone help me!:(

Hi! New people tend to get blended into things on these popular threads and people often forget to say hi and welcome. So hi and welcome. Not sure how much assistance I can be, this is my first cycle ttc. What day are you on? I am going on to Cd 38 :wacko: and judging by my last opk I'm 7 dpo. Do you use OPKs as well or just chart


----------



## pinksprinkles

Well, you can put me down as out. :cry:


----------



## Sasha14

Welcome Success! Hope you get your BFP this cycle! GL!!


----------



## Sasha14

So ladies you can look at my chart if you want....although its only half a chart lol! My temp has stayed at a steady 98.34 the last 3 mornings. Im on 13dpo. I have a little bit of cramping...just feels mainly like fullness and pressure..but Ive had cramping and pinching and pulling since my fertile window so who knows! For some reason when i O out of my righ ovary I cramp ALL cycle...strange. The Dr said it could be a small cyst that ovulation causes and then it shrinks and causes pain. ANYWAY....i dont plan on testing again until Monday morning when AF is due (IF she doesnt show that is). Its making me nuts...trust me! My DH doesnt want me to test until then....he thinks it will be too devastating if I see another BFN and hes right...it will be. Still getting strange sensations in my bbs...burning, tingling, slight ache at times but not really tender to TOUCH per say. Idk whats going on lol...I hope this is it!!!:wacko:


----------



## Sasha14

success77 said:


> Hi there girls. Im new to this and I have TTC for 4 months now! I missed carried in Aug. and I have been trying since. My periods are so irregular lately. Im tracking with calanders and CM. someone help me!:(

Are you a member of Fertility friend?? That site is AWESOME! and you get a free 30 days of their VIP membership.


----------



## StitchFan

Okay... so no AF this morning, so I tried a test... what do you guys see? I might be losing my mind.

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee503/kbushue/011213073404_zpsf67e6300.jpg


----------



## Sasha14

StitchFan said:


> Okay... so no AF this morning, so I tried a test... what do you guys see? I might be losing my mind.
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee503/kbushue/011213073404_zpsf67e6300.jpg

Looks Like a plus sign in there!! OMG! yay!!!


----------



## StitchFan

I think so too! I'm out of tests, so I'm going to have to pick up another few to take over the next few days to be sure, but holy crap! I can't wrap my head around it!


----------



## Sasha14

Ok you ladies are going to think im gross lol....but I just went to get up and threw up in my mouth....i know your thinking "uughhh gross TMI!". I havent eaten since lastnight and I have an empty stomach....now I feel like I have heart burn....wtf...im so consfused. This better be due to pregnancy otherwise I just sound gross haha!


----------



## StitchFan

Sound like it to me Sasha. Do you usually have heartburn? I had some last night and thought it was odd. You should get a better test and retry.


----------



## ClandestineTX

StitchFan said:


> No AF here yet... and no real signs of her making an appearance. I'm 11dop today so I plan on testing tomorrow morning is AF doesn't show today.

I saw your pics - hope that's your BFP!!!



Mimzy3 said:


> Big temp spike at DPO 9 this is good right ladies!!?? I just want :baby: so bad like all of us here. Trying not to get my hopes up but I think this is good! Just started to get twinges late last night and today. Still no sore nips which normally happens right after Ov for me.




cntrygrl said:


> It's too hard to comment since you haven't been temping regularly. I would say maybe to be expecting AF soon.

Mimzy3 and cntrygrl, just catching up and wanted to say both of your charts look great! FX for you both!


----------



## Sasha14

StitchFan said:


> Sound like it to me Sasha. Do you usually have heartburn? I had some last night and thought it was odd. You should get a better test and retry.

I have 2 clear blue digital tests but wanted to wait to test again. I usually don't get heartburn. Hoping its a good thing! I hope I can share a positive pic soon too. Take a digital to confirm your pregnancy!


----------



## jbell157

Stitch that totally looks like a BFP!!!! No squinting necessary! Yay!

Sprinkles - I'm so sorry :nope: did the witch get you? :hugs:

Sasha I think you should test too but you've got to think about you and DH feelings and sanity. How many more days until AF is due?

Success welcome, fx for you and :dust:


----------



## ProfWife

Stitch - that looks like a + to me!! Congratulations!!!

Sasha - It could be due to fluctuating hormones. (Basically it's like having dry heaves from what I understand.) Perhaps tomorrow try to keep some crackers or something light beside your bed, eat that before getting up and see if that helps. 
(Of course, it could be a flu or virus, too. Make sure you take care of yourself. 'Tis the season - sadly...)


----------



## ProfWife

Anyone want to chart stalk me for a sec? I'm getting a little depressed. I know not to hold too tightly to any single temperature since we do fluctuate for many reasons. It just gets me so upset the closer I get to the end of my LP when I see a marked drop. 

I was also sort of dumb and used an OPK a few days ago; it was positive (Smiley - it was a CB Digital). I think that got my hopes up prematurely. 

(I posted a thread about it...got a grand total of two responses. I figured I'd at least get more feedback.)


----------



## Sasha14

jbell157 said:


> Stitch that totally looks like a BFP!!!! No squinting necessary! Yay!
> 
> Sprinkles - I'm so sorry :nope: did the witch get you? :hugs:
> 
> Sasha I think you should test too but you've got to think about you and DH feelings and sanity. How many more days until AF is due?
> 
> Success welcome, fx for you and :dust:

AF is due the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Renaendel

ProfWife said:


> Anyone want to chart stalk me for a sec? I'm getting a little depressed. I know not to hold too tightly to any single temperature since we do fluctuate for many reasons. It just gets me so upset the closer I get to the end of my LP when I see a marked drop.
> 
> I was also sort of dumb and used an OPK a few days ago; it was positive (Smiley - it was a CB Digital). I think that got my hopes up prematurely.
> 
> (I posted a thread about it...got a grand total of two responses. I figured I'd at least get more feedback.)

I think your chart shows promise. Don't forget opks do detect hcg. LH and hcg are very similar structurally.


----------



## Sasha14

ProfWife said:


> Anyone want to chart stalk me for a sec? I'm getting a little depressed. I know not to hold too tightly to any single temperature since we do fluctuate for many reasons. It just gets me so upset the closer I get to the end of my LP when I see a marked drop.
> 
> I was also sort of dumb and used an OPK a few days ago; it was positive (Smiley - it was a CB Digital). I think that got my hopes up prematurely.
> 
> (I posted a thread about it...got a grand total of two responses. I figured I'd at least get more feedback.)

I would say wait until tomorrows temp. Its till WAY above your coverline and its only a tad lower than the day before. When is AF due for you?


----------



## ProfWife

Renaendel - I know. That was why I used it (my digital HPTs really are only accurate the day of your expected period). 

Yet, an Answer Early Response test was clearly negative. (It's a 25mL sensitivity.) 

The CB Digitals I think go as low as 20mL for LH sensitivity. Boy, I should have just squelched the urge to do that. Talk about messing with my head!


Sasha - I'm a 14 day LP...so, I'm due for AF on Wednesday of next week.


----------



## Mimzy3

*Stich* YAH CONGRATS:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I pray I'm right behind you! My chart is looking so promising its so hard to not get my hopes up now. I had heartburn the past couple days too, very mild twinges every now and then. Had some nausea and "drunk like" feelings a couple days. Trying to wait to tell till Monday when FF says my AF should arrive. FX !

*Shasha *dust to you looks like we'll be testing the same day! :dust:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> *Stich* YAH CONGRATS:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I pray I'm right behind you! My chart is looking so promising its so hard to not get my hopes up now. I had heartburn the past couple days too, very mild twinges every now and then. Had some nausea and "drunk like" feelings a couple days. Trying to wait to tell till Monday when FF says my AF should arrive. FX !
> 
> *Shasha *dust to you looks like we'll be testing the same day! :dust:

Good luck Mimzy!


----------



## lamago

Well ladies I was quietly hoping the cramping feelings I was getting meant I was pregnant since I was not due until three more days and I don't usually cramp. But I got the AF three days early so I'm out. Sigh. Fx for the rest of you that don't already have your bfp and congrats to those that do.


----------



## bboo2

Sasha14 said:


> So ladies you can look at my chart if you want....although its only half a chart lol! My temp has stayed at a steady 98.34 the last 3 mornings. Im on 13dpo. I have a little bit of cramping...just feels mainly like fullness and pressure..but Ive had cramping and pinching and pulling since my fertile window so who knows! For some reason when i O out of my righ ovary I cramp ALL cycle...strange. The Dr said it could be a small cyst that ovulation causes and then it shrinks and causes pain. ANYWAY....i dont plan on testing again until Monday morning when AF is due (IF she doesnt show that is). Its making me nuts...trust me! My DH doesnt want me to test until then....he thinks it will be too devastating if I see another BFN and hes right...it will be. Still getting strange sensations in my bbs...burning, tingling, slight ache at times but not really tender to TOUCH per say. Idk whats going on lol...I hope this is it!!!:wacko:

GL Sasha! I can't wait for you to test!


----------



## bboo2

StitchFan said:


> Okay... so no AF this morning, so I tried a test... what do you guys see? I might be losing my mind.
> 
> That looks positive to me!! Congrats StitchFan!!!!


----------



## Mimzy3

bboo2 said:


> StitchFan said:
> 
> 
> Okay... so no AF this morning, so I tried a test... what do you guys see? I might be losing my mind.
> 
> That looks positive to me!! Congrats StitchFan!!!!
> 
> I don't see a pic? but CONGRATS:happydance: ---Oh I read this wrong thought bboo was posting a pic. but I see bboo is already expecting oops :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## praying4abb

StitchFan said:


> Okay... so no AF this morning, so I tried a test... what do you guys see? I might be losing my mind.
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee503/kbushue/011213073404_zpsf67e6300.jpg

I SEE IT I SEE IT I SEE IT I SEE IT!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! YOUR PREGNANT!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAY~ :happydance:


----------



## praying4abb

Hey Ladies, i have a question/need some advice/imput!

My cycle has been out of whack this time around...I am not sure when I exactly ovulated...I got a almost there pos OPK and thought I probably ovulated on thursday (1/10) but I have been crampy yesterday and today and (get ready for the tmi) when I was using the restroom, yesterday and today, I notice brown tinged cm in my underwear that was the thickest I have ever had...I can't even describe how thick it was...like thick lotion. 

Is this ovulation or possible IB? So lost lol I dont know if I should try to BD tonight if im ovulating--but i really dont want to cuz I have a massive headache and crampy. HELP.


----------



## Sasha14

praying4abb said:


> Hey Ladies, i have a question/need some advice/imput!
> 
> My cycle has been out of whack this time around...I am not sure when I exactly ovulated...I got a almost there pos OPK and thought I probably ovulated on thursday (1/10) but I have been crampy yesterday and today and (get ready for the tmi) when I was using the restroom, yesterday and today, I notice brown tinged cm in my underwear that was the thickest I have ever had...I can't even describe how thick it was...like thick lotion.
> 
> Is this ovulation or possible IB? So lost lol I dont know if I should try to BD tonight if im ovulating--but i really dont want to cuz I have a massive headache and crampy. HELP.

Some woman get ovulation spotting too! When is AF due? If you DID ovulate on the 10 it would be too early for IB right?


----------



## praying4abb

Sasha14 said:


> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, i have a question/need some advice/imput!
> 
> My cycle has been out of whack this time around...I am not sure when I exactly ovulated...I got a almost there pos OPK and thought I probably ovulated on thursday (1/10) but I have been crampy yesterday and today and (get ready for the tmi) when I was using the restroom, yesterday and today, I notice brown tinged cm in my underwear that was the thickest I have ever had...I can't even describe how thick it was...like thick lotion.
> 
> Is this ovulation or possible IB? So lost lol I dont know if I should try to BD tonight if im ovulating--but i really dont want to cuz I have a massive headache and crampy. HELP.
> 
> Some woman get ovulation spotting too! When is AF due? If you DID ovulate on the 10 it would be too early for IB right?Click to expand...

yea i would assume if thats when i ovulated it would be too early....i just dont remember being this crampy in past months...on my reg. cycle I would be 7DPO.


----------



## Sasha14

praying4abb said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, i have a question/need some advice/imput!
> 
> My cycle has been out of whack this time around...I am not sure when I exactly ovulated...I got a almost there pos OPK and thought I probably ovulated on thursday (1/10) but I have been crampy yesterday and today and (get ready for the tmi) when I was using the restroom, yesterday and today, I notice brown tinged cm in my underwear that was the thickest I have ever had...I can't even describe how thick it was...like thick lotion.
> 
> Is this ovulation or possible IB? So lost lol I dont know if I should try to BD tonight if im ovulating--but i really dont want to cuz I have a massive headache and crampy. HELP.
> 
> Some woman get ovulation spotting too! When is AF due? If you DID ovulate on the 10 it would be too early for IB right?Click to expand...
> 
> yea i would assume if thats when i ovulated it would be too early....i just dont remember being this crampy in past months...on my reg. cycle I would be 7DPO.Click to expand...

Hmmm...I guess just wait it out and see. I wish I could give better advice. :-(


----------



## Sasha14

Ladies I felt the need to test this morning...I just felt pregnant....I couldnt resist. And here it is...BFP!!!!! Im in shock and broke down in tears immediately. Its so surreal! Im praying the little guy/girl sticks. :baby:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tulip11

Sasha14 said:


> Ladies I felt the need to test this morning...I just felt pregnant....I couldnt resist. And here it is...BFP!!!!! Im in shock and broke down in tears immediately. Its so surreal! Im praying the little guy/girl sticks. :baby:

woooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooo massive congrats hun...:happydance:


----------



## Sasha14

tulip11 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I felt the need to test this morning...I just felt pregnant....I couldnt resist. And here it is...BFP!!!!! Im in shock and broke down in tears immediately. Its so surreal! Im praying the little guy/girl sticks. :baby:
> 
> woooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooo massive congrats hun...:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! I still cant believe it. Defintely on :cloud9:


----------



## tulip11

Sasha14 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I felt the need to test this morning...I just felt pregnant....I couldnt resist. And here it is...BFP!!!!! Im in shock and broke down in tears immediately. Its so surreal! Im praying the little guy/girl sticks. :baby:
> 
> woooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooo massive congrats hun...:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I still cant believe it. Defintely on :cloud9:Click to expand...

you wc hun ...:hugs: have H&H 9 months...:happydance:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Just popped back to say a big congratulations to Stitch & Sasha (hope I haven't missed any other BFPs)

And bundles of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you lovely ladies.


----------



## jbell157

Hurray Sasha!!! YAYYYYYYYYY! Massive hugs and Happy and Healthy 9 months!

I'm so excited for both you and Stitch! Congratulations ladies!!!


----------



## zelly1

Congrats sasha 14. H&H 9 monthsx


----------



## StitchFan

Yay Sasha!!! We're Bump Buddies!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sasha14

StitchFan said:


> Yay Sasha!!! We're Bump Buddies!!! :happydance:

So exciting!!! It's hard to believe still. I'm in shock. Now I just keep praying the little one sticks. Until 3 months in I'm going to be a ball of nerves. Lol


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I felt the need to test this morning...I just felt pregnant....I couldnt resist. And here it is...BFP!!!!! Im in shock and broke down in tears immediately. Its so surreal! Im praying the little guy/girl sticks. :baby:
> 
> woooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooo massive congrats hun...:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I still cant believe it. Defintely on :cloud9:Click to expand...

CONGRATS!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## MrsP81

I got my period this morning :( I wasn't due until Tuesday and feel rotten.... once again I'd convinced myself I was pregnant... :(


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> StitchFan said:
> 
> 
> Yay Sasha!!! We're Bump Buddies!!! :happydance:
> 
> So exciting!!! It's hard to believe still. I'm in shock. Now I just keep praying the little one sticks. Until 3 months in I'm going to be a ball of nerves. LolClick to expand...

I know what you mean about being nervous but I am trying my best to think positive thoughts at the same time.....although that little thought keeps creeping back.
I think people that really ttc tend to be very conscious about their lifestyle because we find out we are pregnant much earlier on then people who have 'a surprise' so all we can do is eat well, cut out the crap and try and relax and avoid stressful situations where possible, surely. 
GL. Whats your due date?


----------



## Mimzy3

MrsP81 said:


> I got my period this morning :( I wasn't due until Tuesday and feel rotten.... once again I'd convinced myself I was pregnant... :(

Sorry MrsP we've all been there! :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lamago

Mrsp I'm sorry. Same thing happens to me. I got my ad three says early and It made me so sad


----------



## MrsP81

Mimzy3 said:


> MrsP81 said:
> 
> 
> I got my period this morning :( I wasn't due until Tuesday and feel rotten.... once again I'd convinced myself I was pregnant... :(
> 
> Sorry MrsP we've all been there! :hugs: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks petal... Im just starting to get impatient... I never thought it would happen straight away but now I feel like it just won't happen at all


----------



## bboo2

Sasha14 said:


> Ladies I felt the need to test this morning...I just felt pregnant....I couldnt resist. And here it is...BFP!!!!! Im in shock and broke down in tears immediately. Its so surreal! Im praying the little guy/girl sticks. :baby:

Yay!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!! H & H 9 months!


----------



## MrsP81

lamago said:


> Mrsp I'm sorry. Same thing happens to me. I got my ad three says early and It made me so sad

Thanks lamago... Im really hoping we all get the babies we so badly want in 2013!


----------



## zelly1

Sorry mrsp81 x


----------



## thayet

Hi ladies,

First, congrats to all those with BFPs this month! I wanted to join this thread earlier but coming of BCPs so recently, I had no idea what my cycle was doing. But today looks like O is imminent, so add me to the list of January testers! We'll say Jan 31st just to be safe :)

So much :dust: around here it's awesome.. FX for all the ladies still to test this month, and for those who are out, best wishes for a Valentine's day BFP!


----------



## Skyler2014

Ccongrats Sasha. As soon as I saw the title said 6bfps I had a feeling it was you. Welcome thayet and good luck.
Afm- on 8dpo. Still haven't decided if I'm going to test again this month. I'm nervous because if I didn't ovulate with the first surge maybe I didn't with the second. Might wait for you to post a feb thread and test on the 1st if af doesn't come on the 20th like af predicts. *Never go on BCPs!*


----------



## michaelap

agreed with no bcp's ~lol~...waiting to see what will happen with this cycle..currently on 33 days, usually a 28 day chick..last was 34 days with spotting before my period started full blown..


----------



## thayet

Amen to the no-bcp's! With all the other options out there, I really wish I had gone a different route. :coffee:


----------



## Skyler2014

Me too. Currently on Cd 40! And ff doesn't have af due for another week and who knows if she will show up then. Why didn't I do my research before deciding on a bc.


----------



## michaelap

the wording "could take up to a year to regulate yourself" just makes it sound like your hormones may be a little wonky or you may not ovulate every time...not that your body is going crazy and can't decide what to do ~lol~ just wish my body would give me a clue..have a little nausea now (sick season, and i always have post-nasal drip ~lol~, NOT a symptom spotter) so we shall see what happens..have felt a bit off this month..:shrug:


----------



## thayet

babyrogers said:


> Me too. Currently on Cd 40! And ff doesn't have af due for another week and who knows if she will show up then. Why didn't I do my research before deciding on a bc.

Hi babyrogers, my first cycle after bcp was exactly 40 days with no positive OPKs or symptoms! This next cycle seems to be more regular, though, so FX for you that things hurry up and get sorted out :)


----------



## Mimzy3

Agree NO BCP ever again.!!. Makes me so mad because for years I would ask the docs if being on BCP for along period of time would affect me TTC and they always told me no "just stop taking them when your ready to try" My cycles are still messed up and didn't get a period for 3 months once I stopped.


----------



## Shine on me

Hello ladies, any luck yet?


----------



## Skyler2014

thayet said:


> babyrogers said:
> 
> 
> Me too. Currently on Cd 40! And ff doesn't have af due for another week and who knows if she will show up then. Why didn't I do my research before deciding on a bc.
> 
> Hi babyrogers, my first cycle after bcp was exactly 40 days with no positive OPKs or symptoms! This next cycle seems to be more regular, though, so FX for you that things hurry up and get sorted out :)Click to expand...

I had 2 positive OPKs 14 days apart! I don't know if I ovulated the second time or not. I started temping after that because I wanted to catch if I had a 3rd surge and actually ovulated. I've read that your body can get ready to ovulate and then not actually ovulate and keep trying again. If I have a next cycle I hope it's a lot shorter. My pre-pill cycles had just started regulating to 30 or 31 days.


----------



## First_time82

Just joining his thread. Thought I had had a period at the beginning of the month but started to have other symptoms - tested today at home and at doctors and got a Bfp! So excited! Happy to see others and cheer others along!


----------



## Skyler2014

Yay congrats first_time!


----------



## Mimzy3

COGRATS first_time!!:happydance:

I just started to have AF type cramping...I'm soo upset because my symptoms and my chart were looking sooo promising. This is just so cruel! I rather have no glimmer of hope than have FF give me a triphasic chart and think this might be it for nothing!:growlmad::cry:


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> COGRATS first_time!!:happydance:
> 
> I just started to have AF type cramping...I'm soo upset because my symptoms and my chart were looking sooo promising. This is just so cruel! I rather have no glimmer of hope than have FF give me a triphasic chart and think this might be it for nothing!:growlmad::cry:

I had AF cramping for a week before my BFP. Still having it now too and apparently it's 100% normal as long as there's no bleeding. Your chart still looks good to me. Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## ProfWife

Mimzy - Remember that early pregnancy symptoms are often very similar to identical to AF symptoms. Try not to get too down until it's accompanied by actual AF (I need to take my own advice!). 

:hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

ProfWife said:


> Mimzy - Remember that early pregnancy symptoms are often very similar to identical to AF symptoms. Try not to get too down until it's accompanied by actual AF (I need to take my own advice!).
> 
> :hugs:

Thank you for saying this. I knew what the individual symptoms were, but I did not realize how many women think their period is coming and it turns out as pregnancy. At 9-10 dpo today myself and feeling like I only have a few days left in me. I pray she stays away.


----------



## Mimzy3

Thanks ladies:hugs: I just started to feel really down. My DH starting searching the web like crazy and he insists that a TON of women feel like AF is coming before they get their BFP. So I guess I shouldnt count myself out yet. Us TTC women just go through such rollercoaster of emotions each month!:wacko:


----------



## ProfWife

Mimzy - that is for sure...100%. I thought it was hard waiting to try, but this trying and then waiting is harder...

Renaendel - I think we're within days of each other on our cycles. The last few days are THE hardest. I feel like I'm analyzing every little twinge - even though I'm trying not to. At least at the beginning of the TWW I feel totally hopeful. Come this time of the month, I'm just a whirlwind internally.


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Thanks ladies:hugs: I just started to feel really down. My DH starting searching the web like crazy and he insists that a TON of women feel like AF is coming before they get their BFP. So I guess I shouldnt count myself out yet. Us TTC women just go through such rollercoaster of emotions each month!:wacko:

Yes, hes right....dont count yourself out until AF shows. If your temps stay high for the next few days and AF doesnt come then you have a huge chance. Today I woke up and my temp went up to the highest temp so far this cycle and I knew I had to test right away. Just stay positive bc I was expecting the witch to show as well and now im pregnant. Ill be thinking about you and hoping you get your BFP!!!


----------



## jbell157

Sasha, on your chart it doesn't say when you and DH BD. Did you do the SMEP, did you go every other day around your ovulation date, or something else? Still super excited for you and stitch!


----------



## Sasha14

jbell157 said:


> Sasha, on your chart it doesn't say when you and DH BD. Did you do the SMEP, did you go every other day around your ovulation date, or something else? Still super excited for you and stitch!

We bd'ed ALOT to be honest lol! We bd'ed everyday for 6 days before my positive OPK, the day of my positive OPK and the day after the positive OPK. We used preseed too. Love that stuff!!


----------



## praying4abb

Sasha14 said:


> Ladies I felt the need to test this morning...I just felt pregnant....I couldnt resist. And here it is...BFP!!!!! Im in shock and broke down in tears immediately. Its so surreal! Im praying the little guy/girl sticks. :baby:

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 
I can not believe it!! I knew it!!! I am so happy for you! Im not gonna lie...i teared up for you. I hope I get mine this month and I can move on with you. Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## lamago

Good luck mimzy


----------



## HockeyWife86

AF got me today. On to next cycle


----------



## lamago

Sorry to hear af showed up hockeywife. I'm out too for this month


----------



## esmeralda74

Hi all, please can I join in. The last couple of month I've had 27 day cycles. I got my first positive OPK yesterday (CD10) so we'll be dtd for the next few days. Fingers crossed I will be testing on the 30th

GL


----------



## Latrying

Sasha14 said:


> Ladies I felt the need to test this morning...I just felt pregnant....I couldnt resist. And here it is...BFP!!!!! Im in shock and broke down in tears immediately. Its so surreal! Im praying the little guy/girl sticks. :baby:

So very happy for you!!!!!!!:baby:


----------



## Bellydreams

Sasha14 said:


> Ladies I felt the need to test this morning...I just felt pregnant....I couldnt resist. And here it is...BFP!!!!! Im in shock and broke down in tears immediately. Its so surreal! Im praying the little guy/girl sticks. :baby:

Soo excited for you Sasha!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Bellydreams

praying4abb said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I felt the need to test this morning...I just felt pregnant....I couldnt resist. And here it is...BFP!!!!! Im in shock and broke down in tears immediately. Its so surreal! Im praying the little guy/girl sticks. :baby:
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> I can not believe it!! I knew it!!! I am so happy for you! Im not gonna lie...i teared up for you. I hope I get mine this month and I can move on with you. XoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoClick to expand...

When are you testing Praying4abb? I'm guessing it'll be this weekend like me!


----------



## Sasha14

praying4abb said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I felt the need to test this morning...I just felt pregnant....I couldnt resist. And here it is...BFP!!!!! Im in shock and broke down in tears immediately. Its so surreal! Im praying the little guy/girl sticks. :baby:
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> I can not believe it!! I knew it!!! I am so happy for you! Im not gonna lie...i teared up for you. I hope I get mine this month and I can move on with you. XoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoClick to expand...

Awwww thank you! I hope you get yours too...that would be so exciting! I'm still going to pop in for the rest of the month to keep everyone updated and check on you ladies as well.


----------



## Mimzy3

I got my BFP!!! Thank u Jesus!! And thank u ladies for keeping me positive!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## tulip11

Mimzy3 said:


> I got my BFP!!! Thank u Jesus!! And thank u ladies for keeping me positive!! :happydance:

wow wow wow congrats hun H&H 9 months..:happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## tulip11

esmeralda74 said:


> Hi all, please can I join in. The last couple of month I've had 27 day cycles. I got my first positive OPK yesterday (CD10) so we'll be dtd for the next few days. Fingers crossed I will be testing on the 30th
> 
> GL

wc :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Mimzy3 said:


> I got my BFP!!! Thank u Jesus!! And thank u ladies for keeping me positive!! :happydance:

Yayyyy, and another one!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## StitchFan

My husband wasn't convinced the blue dye test was a positive, so I left this for him this morning. :haha:

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee503/kbushue/011413072538_zps2240eee2.jpg


----------



## Mimzy3

Questin ladies now that I got BFP do I stop taking the baby asprin or will stopping be bad??? HELP


----------



## cntrygrl

Mimzy3 said:


> Questin ladies now that I got BFP do I stop taking the baby asprin or will stopping be bad??? HELP

Call your doctor and ask what they think is best to do.


----------



## Latrying

Mimzy3 said:


> I got my BFP!!! Thank u Jesus!! And thank u ladies for keeping me positive!! :happydance:

This is fantastic Mimzy!!! So delighted for you! Gives us all hope!


xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## ProfWife

Mimzy!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## tulip11

Mimzy3 said:


> Questin ladies now that I got BFP do I stop taking the baby asprin or will stopping be bad??? HELP

hun I read somewhere that one should stop taking baby aspirin after getting pregnant because if you carry on so it ill thin the lining of uterus and there is a chance of miscarriage ...mostly women miscarried due to this ...so be careful...GL


----------



## Mimzy3

AHH I'm scared now!! I called and spoke with a nurse she said to stop taking it that it is not recommended at all during preg. I'm just scared stopping abruptly would be bad. But I think I'm just going to stop. I did take it this am before I knew all of this...


----------



## thayet

Mimzy3 said:


> AHH I'm scared now!! I called and spoke with a nurse she said to stop taking it that it is not recommended at all during preg. I'm just scared stopping abruptly would be bad. But I think I'm just going to stop. I did take it this am before I knew all of this...

Congrats ladies on you BFPs! Wow 8 is fantastic :)

I agree, aspirin is not indicated for pregnant women unless prescribed by your doctor. I'm sure that you're fine, now that you've stopped taking it (it's so early yet!) - h&h 9 months!


----------



## Sasha14

Told you that you weren't out yet! Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you! I'm 4 weeks 3 days and still having light achy cramps. AF and pregnancy symptoms are way too much alike! They really mess with you lol! Good luck love!


----------



## Petzy

Hi Tulip - hope all is well :)

Can you put me down for Jan 28th??? THank you!

HI Ladies - Congrats to BFP's!! Send me some dust pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! lol

I am on CD 15 and should have had a positive OPK by now but its getting darker so I assume tonight or tomorrow latest... usually cycle is 27/28 days so im hoping it still comes on time which would mean a shorter luteal phase I guess...

Cervix is soft and mushy so Ithink that means I have not yet O'd but we have done a bunch of BD'ing in the last few days and hoping to get in some more later...

FX for you all xoxo


----------



## thayet

Petzy said:


> Hi Tulip - hope all is well :)
> 
> Can you put me down for Jan 28th??? THank you!
> 
> HI Ladies - Congrats to BFP's!! Send me some dust pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! lol
> 
> I am on CD 15 and should have had a positive OPK by now but its getting darker so I assume tonight or tomorrow latest... usually cycle is 27/28 days so im hoping it still comes on time which would mean a shorter luteal phase I guess...
> 
> Cervix is soft and mushy so Ithink that means I have not yet O'd but we have done a bunch of BD'ing in the last few days and hoping to get in some more later...
> 
> FX for you all xoxo

Hi Petzy! Another Ontario girl yay :)

I'm cd14 today so we're on the same schedule! FX for you and lots of :dust:


----------



## michaelap

congrats ladies! still feeling like crap here..intermittent nausea and just feeling rundown in general...34 days here so far..wondering how long this will last and if the ole period with will ride through soon...


----------



## tulip11

Petzy said:


> Hi Tulip - hope all is well :)
> 
> Can you put me down for Jan 28th??? THank you!
> 
> HI Ladies - Congrats to BFP's!! Send me some dust pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! lol
> 
> I am on CD 15 and should have had a positive OPK by now but its getting darker so I assume tonight or tomorrow latest... usually cycle is 27/28 days so im hoping it still comes on time which would mean a shorter luteal phase I guess...
> 
> Cervix is soft and mushy so Ithink that means I have not yet O'd but we have done a bunch of BD'ing in the last few days and hoping to get in some more later...
> 
> FX for you all xoxo

hi hun wc ..GL :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

Question for those who got their BFP'S...guys what have you tried this cycle ? Any thing different from previous cycle , any tips for us who would like to join you guys ? Now you guys are seniors :haha: and we are juniors so you should teach us :winkwink::winkwink: btw Congrates to all of you...hope you guys ill have a sticky beans :hugs:


----------



## StitchFan

tulip11 said:


> Question for those who got their BFP'S...guys what have you tried this cycle ? Any thing different from previous cycle , any tips for us who would like to join you guys ? Now you guys are seniors :haha: and we are juniors so you should teach us :winkwink::winkwink: btw Congrates to all of you...hope you guys ill have a sticky beans :hugs:

This was my 4th cycle trying, and i just timed things better this month. I also think I was less stressed with being able to have so much time off and seeing family over the holidays. I O'd on New Years Eve, so I'm pretty sure that's when I conceived our little bean! I've been drinking a lot of cranberry juice, getting lots of sleep and taking my prenatals every day. I really kept close watch on my cm too. As soon as I saw the EW consistency, (I was actually out on a hike in the woods) I thought it was time for sure. That night, once I got home, i started having cramps and sure it enough it was my egg dropping! 

No real signs after I O'd that I could be pregnant except for such a small amount of pink in the toilet that it could have been from bad bathroom lighting at 9dpo, and then some very distinct pinching about 4" in from my left hip at 10dpo. I know now that that's where the little guy is buried down in. 

Good luck everyone!!! Baby Dust to all!!!:dust:


----------



## Crosby

Congrats Stitch, great news!! H&H 9 months.


----------



## Dime Cuando

tulip11 said:


> Question for those who got their BFP'S...guys what have you tried this cycle ? Any thing different from previous cycle , any tips for us who would like to join you guys ? Now you guys are seniors :haha: and we are juniors so you should teach us :winkwink::winkwink: btw Congrates to all of you...hope you guys ill have a sticky beans :hugs:

Hey Tulip,
I used OPKs for the first time. I never got a 'true positive', it was never as red as the control line but I think that's because they were cheap ones. As soon as there was a bit of a line, we got bding nearly every day until it turned negative again. 

Ive been taken prenatals too, and keeping an eye on cm and defintately noticed it was ewcm one day (when I got the closest to positive opk), so we did double bubble that day.
GL and wishing you all lots of:dust::dust: 
Just praying that this lil bean does indeed stick now :baby::baby:


----------



## Mimzy3

tulip11 said:


> Question for those who got their BFP'S...guys what have you tried this cycle ? Any thing different from previous cycle , any tips for us who would like to join you guys ? Now you guys are seniors :haha: and we are juniors so you should teach us :winkwink::winkwink: btw Congrates to all of you...hope you guys ill have a sticky beans :hugs:

-I took Soy Isoflavones CD 1-5 moved my O date up 10 days!! Which was key to getting my BFP because my DH was home.
- EPO till O date (this was not newly added) 
-81mg Asprin 
-Preeseed
-Softcups
-Ate more 'fatty foods' started drinking whole milk
-Folic Acid (this also not newly added)

:dust::dust:


----------



## praying4abb

Mimzy3 said:


> AHH I'm scared now!! I called and spoke with a nurse she said to stop taking it that it is not recommended at all during preg. I'm just scared stopping abruptly would be bad. But I think I'm just going to stop. I did take it this am before I knew all of this...

I have heard from doctors you can take it throughout your 1st trimester and it helps prevent miscarriages by keeping the lining thick.


----------



## praying4abb

Bellydreams said:


> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I felt the need to test this morning...I just felt pregnant....I couldnt resist. And here it is...BFP!!!!! Im in shock and broke down in tears immediately. Its so surreal! Im praying the little guy/girl sticks. :baby:
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> I can not believe it!! I knew it!!! I am so happy for you! Im not gonna lie...i teared up for you. I hope I get mine this month and I can move on with you. XoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoClick to expand...
> 
> When are you testing Praying4abb? I'm guessing it'll be this weekend like me!Click to expand...

I think I will be testing this weekend also!! Praying for us!!


----------



## Sasha14

tulip11 said:


> Question for those who got their BFP'S...guys what have you tried this cycle ? Any thing different from previous cycle , any tips for us who would like to join you guys ? Now you guys are seniors :haha: and we are juniors so you should teach us :winkwink::winkwink: btw Congrates to all of you...hope you guys ill have a sticky beans :hugs:

Hi Tulip! I used OPKs, temping and preseed as well as taking my prenatals. We also BD'ed everyday for 6 days before I O'ed and the day of O and the day after O. Thats pretty much what we've done for the last 4 months but this month just happened to be the lucky one. :thumbup: I really hope you get your BFP soon! I'm hoiping and wishing and praying for you!!


----------



## Sasha14

praying4abb said:


> Mimzy3 said:
> 
> 
> AHH I'm scared now!! I called and spoke with a nurse she said to stop taking it that it is not recommended at all during preg. I'm just scared stopping abruptly would be bad. But I think I'm just going to stop. I did take it this am before I knew all of this...
> 
> I have heard from doctors you can take it throughout your 1st trimester and it helps prevent miscarriages by keeping the lining thick.Click to expand...

Saying a huge prayer for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## ProfWife

Anyone else in the last few days of the TWW? I can barely stand it! Trying to stay strong and wait the last 48 hours...

I'm still unsure of my status. Temps seem to be following last month's patterns. CM isn't following most of my patterns. I usually fall on days 13/14. Today it was a little higher than yesterday, but not dramatically. I'm guessing tomorrow and Wednesday's temps will be the determining factor.


----------



## Sasha14

StitchFan said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> Question for those who got their BFP'S...guys what have you tried this cycle ? Any thing different from previous cycle , any tips for us who would like to join you guys ? Now you guys are seniors :haha: and we are juniors so you should teach us :winkwink::winkwink: btw Congrates to all of you...hope you guys ill have a sticky beans :hugs:
> 
> This was my 4th cycle trying, and i just timed things better this month. I also think I was less stressed with being able to have so much time off and seeing family over the holidays. I O'd on New Years Eve, so I'm pretty sure that's when I conceived our little bean! I've been drinking a lot of cranberry juice, getting lots of sleep and taking my prenatals every day. I really kept close watch on my cm too. As soon as I saw the EW consistency, (I was actually out on a hike in the woods) I thought it was time for sure. That night, once I got home, i started having cramps and sure it enough it was my egg dropping!
> 
> Stitch....have you found that your hungry like every hour now?? lol! I cant seem to get enough calories for this little bean. I had to snack all day at work and drink 40oz of water to stay somewhat satisfied lol!Click to expand...


----------



## Sasha14

StitchFan said:


> My husband wasn't convinced the blue dye test was a positive, so I left this for him this morning. :haha:
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee503/kbushue/011413072538_zps2240eee2.jpg

Stitch....have you found that your hungry like every hour now?? lol! I cant seem to get enough calories for this little bean. I had to snack all day at work and drink 40oz of water to stay somewhat satisfied lol![/QUOTE]


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> StitchFan said:
> 
> 
> My husband wasn't convinced the blue dye test was a positive, so I left this for him this morning. :haha:
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee503/kbushue/011413072538_zps2240eee2.jpg
> 
> Stitch....have you found that your hungry like every hour now?? lol! I cant seem to get enough calories for this little bean. I had to snack all day at work and drink 40oz of water to stay somewhat satisfied lol!Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Lol I have been so hungry and get a headache if I don't eat! I also have a ton of twinges/cramping pulling feeling!


----------



## StitchFan

Yes! Holy cow I was starving come 4 o'clock praying that I could make it home without passing out! I'm stuffing myself full of crackers right now! I've been going through water like crazy too... but I've also got a cold, so that has me dehydrated too. I've had a little bit of cramps but nothing major at all. My biggest surprise of the day... I didn't want my morning cup of coffee. I had a headache too, which I'm guessing is from dehydration. I'm trying not to take any meds if I don't have too. Time to stock up on gatorade!


----------



## praying4abb

Any ladies who are pregnant or have been in the past...

my cycle has been off this time around and I never got a complete pos OPK but I use super cheapies so thats not really uncommon. 

My question is: if/did you have ovulation cramping? If so, how long did it last? I have been having cramping for 3-4 days now, some have felt like AF cramps, twinges etc. I have no idea what dpo I am...I could be as little as 4. I dont know if ovulation pains last this long or if it could possibly be implantation. I dont want to get my hopes up as I think its not going to happen this cycle since we really couldnt plan.

Your advice would help! XOXO


----------



## StitchFan

My O cramps were pretty severe... kinda took my breath away and made me kinda double over, but they only lasted about 45 minutes. 

My implantation cramps were more like pinching, coming from a very particular, single spot... probably about the same amount of time. These were specifically only on my left side. The O cramps were more like really bad AF cramps. 

:dust:


----------



## Sasha14

praying4abb said:


> Any ladies who are pregnant or have been in the past...
> 
> my cycle has been off this time around and I never got a complete pos OPK but I use super cheapies so thats not really uncommon.
> 
> My question is: if/did you have ovulation cramping? If so, how long did it last? I have been having cramping for 3-4 days now, some have felt like AF cramps, twinges etc. I have no idea what dpo I am...I could be as little as 4. I dont know if ovulation pains last this long or if it could possibly be implantation. I dont want to get my hopes up as I think its not going to happen this cycle since we really couldnt plan.
> 
> Your advice would help! XOXO


I had O cramps a few days before O that were pretty annoying...like AF cramps. Then I continued to have them right up until now. Implantation was bad right sided cramping and right sided low back pain along with an implantation dip in my chart. It got so bad that my husband needed to rub my back and I had to take tylenol. Now the cramping is A LOT lighter and I just get some aches in my pelvis area her and there.


----------



## Sasha14

StitchFan said:


> Yes! Holy cow I was starving come 4 o'clock praying that I could make it home without passing out! I'm stuffing myself full of crackers right now! I've been going through water like crazy too... but I've also got a cold, so that has me dehydrated too. I've had a little bit of cramps but nothing major at all. My biggest surprise of the day... I didn't want my morning cup of coffee. I had a headache too, which I'm guessing is from dehydration. I'm trying not to take any meds if I don't have too. Time to stock up on gatorade!

Ok so its not just in my head lol! I cant believe how hungry I am already...its nuts! And I passed out after work tonight after I ate and woke up with a growling belly. Luckily I woke up to the husband walking through the door from work with a snack for me from the store lol!


----------



## Sasha14

I have my first doctors appt tomorrow morning to comfirm my pregnancy...im nervous but excited. Im just hoping everything goes smoothly and the baby sticks in it place. Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## StitchFan

Good Luck!!! :dust:


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations Mimzy!!! So awesome! Wow I'm so happy for you ladies!


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> I have my first doctors appt tomorrow morning to comfirm my pregnancy...im nervous but excited. Im just hoping everything goes smoothly and the baby sticks in it place. Wish me luck!!!!

GOOD LUCK!!!! Mine is next week Tues. and I'm already nervous :haha:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

ProfWife said:


> Anyone else in the last few days of the TWW? I can barely stand it! Trying to stay strong and wait the last 48 hours...
> 
> I'm still unsure of my status. Temps seem to be following last month's patterns. CM isn't following most of my patterns. I usually fall on days 13/14. Today it was a little higher than yesterday, but not dramatically. I'm guessing tomorrow and Wednesday's temps will be the determining factor.

I'm in the last few days of my TWW as well! All I have had so far is just cramping. it's similar to AF cramping, but sometimes it's on one side and sometimes it's on the other. My cycle was off last month but I'm pretty sure I o' d on the 3rd (I don't chart or anything) making me 11 DPO. If my cycle is it's usual 26 days then I'm due the 18th for AF. debating on testing in the AM. I haven't been active on this thread but have been reading it every night. sooo happy every time I read a BFP!


----------



## praying4abb

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> ProfWife said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else in the last few days of the TWW? I can barely stand it! Trying to stay strong and wait the last 48 hours...
> 
> I'm still unsure of my status. Temps seem to be following last month's patterns. CM isn't following most of my patterns. I usually fall on days 13/14. Today it was a little higher than yesterday, but not dramatically. I'm guessing tomorrow and Wednesday's temps will be the determining factor.
> 
> I'm in the last few days of my TWW as well! All I have had so far is just cramping. it's similar to AF cramping, but sometimes it's on one side and sometimes it's on the other. My cycle was off last month but I'm pretty sure I o' d on the 3rd (I don't chart or anything) making me 11 DPO. If my cycle is it's usual 26 days then I'm due the 18th for AF. debating on testing in the AM. I haven't been active on this thread but have been reading it every night. sooo happy every time I read a BFP!Click to expand...

Keep us posted on what your test reads if you do it in the AM! I had an off cycle this month so even though I was using OPKs I still am unsure as to when I ovulated. Praying for BFP for all of us!!


----------



## Mimzy3

ProfWife said:


> Anyone else in the last few days of the TWW? I can barely stand it! Trying to stay strong and wait the last 48 hours...
> 
> I'm still unsure of my status. Temps seem to be following last month's patterns. CM isn't following most of my patterns. I usually fall on days 13/14. Today it was a little higher than yesterday, but not dramatically. I'm guessing tomorrow and Wednesday's temps will be the determining factor.

Hope your temp stays up tomorrow morning! FX


----------



## Renaendel

ProfWife said:


> Anyone else in the last few days of the TWW? I can barely stand it! Trying to stay strong and wait the last 48 hours...
> 
> I'm still unsure of my status. Temps seem to be following last month's patterns. CM isn't following most of my patterns. I usually fall on days 13/14. Today it was a little higher than yesterday, but not dramatically. I'm guessing tomorrow and Wednesday's temps will be the determining factor.

I am, my period is due in two days. Good luck to you!


----------



## zelly1

Congrats on the new BFPS :happydance:

Hi to the new ladies - hope you get your bfps xx

Tulip - will u b starting a Feb thread? x


----------



## tulip11

zelly1 said:


> Congrats on the new BFPS :happydance:
> 
> Hi to the new ladies - hope you get your bfps xx
> 
> Tulip - will u b starting a Feb thread? x

hi zelly hope you would be fine...well if you girls want me to start feb thread so I would like to start it ...


----------



## zelly1

tulip11 said:


> zelly1 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new BFPS :happydance:
> 
> Hi to the new ladies - hope you get your bfps xx
> 
> Tulip - will u b starting a Feb thread? x
> 
> hi zelly hope you would be fine...well if you girls want me to start feb thread so I would like to start it ...Click to expand...

Yeah defo they're always gd threads x


----------



## tulip11

zelly1 said:


> tulip11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zelly1 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new BFPS :happydance:
> 
> Hi to the new ladies - hope you get your bfps xx
> 
> Tulip - will u b starting a Feb thread? x
> 
> hi zelly hope you would be fine...well if you girls want me to start feb thread so I would like to start it ...Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah defo they're always gd threads xClick to expand...

sure hun :) :hugs:


----------



## tulip11

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...253-february-testing-thread.html#post24725495 Zelly here it goes


----------



## zelly1

tulip11 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...253-february-testing-thread.html#post24725495 Zelly here it goes

Shall come over xx


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> I have my first doctors appt tomorrow morning to comfirm my pregnancy...im nervous but excited. Im just hoping everything goes smoothly and the baby sticks in it place. Wish me luck!!!!

GL! I went to the doctors....they didn't do anything, just gave me a midwife appointment for next month! This is national health though...I think I'm going to pay, I need some official confirmation here!


----------



## ProfWife

Temp dropped dramatically this am. No need to test. AF will arrive tomorrow.

See you in February for those who will be in there...


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I wouldn't give up until AF shows! My test this morning was bfn which I was expecting. It's probably still too early. Last month my cycle was 30 days instead of 26. So I'm not sure if I'm due for AF the 18th or the 21st. It's been a hard month and a bfp would turn that around for sure!


----------



## StitchFan

ProfWife said:


> Temp dropped dramatically this am. No need to test. AF will arrive tomorrow.
> 
> See you in February for those who will be in there...

Hang in there ProfWife! I was waiting for AF too, but that temp drop ended up being implantation! You're not out yet!
:dust:


----------



## Sasha14

The dr appt went well...she did a urine pregnancy test and it was still positive  She scheduled my appts for February for my first ultra sound and lab work. I'm excited but I'm going to remain cautious. It still doesn't feel real. Lol! Good luck to all of the ladies testing soon!


----------



## ProfWife

Stitch...sadly, my LP is 14 days like clockwork...implantation doesn't take at that point normally. From everything I've read, if it isn't there by days 10 through 12 it's likely not going to hold even if conception happened.

I've been a sobby mess for hours. Talking with hubs tonight about seeing if we can get both of us tested for any problems. Family history for having kids in the thirties is relatively unknown....I'm the only product past age 30. One sister is in early menopause at 39, the other has a hysterectomy in her early 30s for endo. :-/


----------



## thayet

ProfWife said:


> Stitch...sadly, my LP is 14 days like clockwork...implantation doesn't take at that point normally. From everything I've read, if it isn't there by days 10 through 12 it's likely not going to hold even if conception happened.
> 
> I've been a sobby mess for hours. Talking with hubs tonight about seeing if we can get both of us tested for any problems. Family history for having kids in the thirties is relatively unknown....I'm the only product past age 30. One sister is in early menopause at 39, the other has a hysterectomy in her early 30s for endo. :-/

I'm not sure if this will make you feel better at all, but your chart looks REALLY normal. Textbook temperatures, distinct phases, long enough LP - try to take heart in the fact that it seems like everything is working properly on your end. I know it's tough though :flower:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> The dr appt went well...she did a urine pregnancy test and it was still positive  She scheduled my appts for February for my first ultra sound and lab work. I'm excited but I'm going to remain cautious. It still doesn't feel real. Lol! Good luck to all of the ladies testing soon!

Good news! Pleased you got a positive outcome from your appointment.


----------



## Sasha14

Ladies who have gotten BFPs in the last few days like me....Have you gotten morning sickness yet? Not just feeling queesy but actually throwing up? I have yet to *knock on wood* and I hope it doesnt start! But I was just wondering if I was the only one?? The lack of morning sickness scares me just bc Im all paranoid that it means something bad or somethings wrong.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> Ladies who have gotten BFPs in the last few days like me....Have you gotten morning sickness yet? Not just feeling queesy but actually throwing up? I have yet to *knock on wood* and I hope it doesnt start! But I was just wondering if I was the only one?? The lack of morning sickness scares me just bc Im all paranoid that it means something bad or somethings wrong.

Sasha, I have hardly got any symptoms at all....I'm getting tired during the afternoon, and sometimes I notice my boobs are a bit sore but that comes and goes. Apart from that....NADA, I was expecting to be sick too. I got so paranoid I've tested 6 times since getting my BFP and they are all positive. 
It's perfectly normal not to get any morning sickness but I understand your concern, I've been the same.


----------



## Mimzy3

Sasha14 said:


> Ladies who have gotten BFPs in the last few days like me....Have you gotten morning sickness yet? Not just feeling queesy but actually throwing up? I have yet to *knock on wood* and I hope it doesnt start! But I was just wondering if I was the only one?? The lack of morning sickness scares me just bc Im all paranoid that it means something bad or somethings wrong.

I haven't.. not everyone gets morning sickness, so I've read. But what I have been seeing is around 7-8 weeks is when it normally starts so either we're lucky or it hasn't hit us yet!


----------



## Sasha14

Dime Cuando said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies who have gotten BFPs in the last few days like me....Have you gotten morning sickness yet? Not just feeling queesy but actually throwing up? I have yet to *knock on wood* and I hope it doesnt start! But I was just wondering if I was the only one?? The lack of morning sickness scares me just bc Im all paranoid that it means something bad or somethings wrong.
> 
> Sasha, I have hardly got any symptoms at all....I'm getting tired during the afternoon, and sometimes I notice my boobs are a bit sore but that comes and goes. Apart from that....NADA, I was expecting to be sick too. I got so paranoid I've tested 6 times since getting my BFP and they are all positive.
> It's perfectly normal not to get any morning sickness but I understand your concern, I've been the same.Click to expand...

Yeah my boobs are sore here and there and slightly tingly at times but i have no morning sickness YET lol. Hoping it stays away!


----------



## Sasha14

Mimzy3 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies who have gotten BFPs in the last few days like me....Have you gotten morning sickness yet? Not just feeling queesy but actually throwing up? I have yet to *knock on wood* and I hope it doesnt start! But I was just wondering if I was the only one?? The lack of morning sickness scares me just bc Im all paranoid that it means something bad or somethings wrong.
> 
> I haven't.. not everyone gets morning sickness, so I've read. But what I have been seeing is around 7-8 weeks is when it normally starts so either we're lucky or it hasn't hit us yet!Click to expand...

7-8 really? I read 4-6...hmmm...well I guess ill wait it out and see. I hope I dont get it though. I hate throwing up! Not like anyone DOES like it lol! Glad im not the only one not feeling that symptom...it made me nervous.


----------



## jbell157

For those of you ladies who are newly pg, did you have severe pains in your lower pelvic region on one side for 2-3 days around 10 dpo?


----------



## ProfWife

thayet - This month is deceivingly normal - textbook, even. It's also my shortest cycle since February of last year. Since that cycle of 28 days my cycles went to 36, 34, 46, 34, 45, 37, 42, 33. Prior to that point, I was +/- 1 off a 28 day cycle. No explanation to cover all those variations (stress, TTC - we weren't most of those cycles). 

I tried to tell my ob/gyn this and it was dismissed as stress induced even though I could only explain 1-2 of those by stress...and those two cycles were my 36/34 for March/April.

Hubby and I decided I should call the new doc I was recommended by friends in our area who are mommies and set up an appointment.


----------



## Sasha14

jbell157 said:


> For those of you ladies who are newly pg, did you have severe pains in your lower pelvic region on one side for 2-3 days around 10 dpo?

OMG YES!!! lol! At 9 dpo I had my implantation dip and such bad right sided pain/cramping AND low back pain that I needed to take a tylenol and have my husband rub my back. I had cramps right up until my BFP and the day after it too. Today is MUCH better...my OBGYN told me today that its normal to cramp early on. She also said the severe cramping and pain I had around 9 dpo was from the corpus luteum forming a small cyst that helps to support the pregnancy and is all completely normal too.


----------



## praying4abb

hey ladies!

I think Im somewhere between 5-7 dpo and have been having cramps non stop since 3dpo. sometimes af type sometimes just crampy and heavy. I did have some sharp pains a few times around 4dpo I also have had this sharp SHARP pain in my left nipple once and then semi pains another 1-2x after. Does any of this sounds like it could be pregnancy related??


----------



## jbell157

Sasha14 said:


> jbell157 said:
> 
> 
> For those of you ladies who are newly pg, did you have severe pains in your lower pelvic region on one side for 2-3 days around 10 dpo?
> 
> OMG YES!!! lol! At 9 dpo I had my implantation dip and such bad right sided pain/cramping AND low back pain that I needed to take a tylenol and have my husband rub my back. I had cramps right up until my BFP and the day after it too. Today is MUCH better...my OBGYN told me today that its normal to cramp early on. She also said the severe cramping and pain I had around 9 dpo was from the corpus luteum forming a small cyst that helps to support the pregnancy and is all completely normal too.Click to expand...

I have an allergy to dairy and I thought I was cramping because of that but now I'm unsure. It was horrible last night! I'm still skeptical but we will see.


----------



## Sasha14

jbell157 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbell157 said:
> 
> 
> For those of you ladies who are newly pg, did you have severe pains in your lower pelvic region on one side for 2-3 days around 10 dpo?
> 
> OMG YES!!! lol! At 9 dpo I had my implantation dip and such bad right sided pain/cramping AND low back pain that I needed to take a tylenol and have my husband rub my back. I had cramps right up until my BFP and the day after it too. Today is MUCH better...my OBGYN told me today that its normal to cramp early on. She also said the severe cramping and pain I had around 9 dpo was from the corpus luteum forming a small cyst that helps to support the pregnancy and is all completely normal too.Click to expand...
> 
> I have an allergy to dairy and I thought I was cramping because of that but now I'm unsure. It was horrible last night! I'm still skeptical but we will see.Click to expand...

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Sasha14

praying4abb said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> I think Im somewhere between 5-7 dpo and have been having cramps non stop since 3dpo. sometimes af type sometimes just crampy and heavy. I did have some sharp pains a few times around 4dpo I also have had this sharp SHARP pain in my left nipple once and then semi pains another 1-2x after. Does any of this sounds like it could be pregnancy related??

Could be! I was crampy for over a week before my BFP.


----------



## Dime Cuando

praying4abb said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> I think Im somewhere between 5-7 dpo and have been having cramps non stop since 3dpo. sometimes af type sometimes just crampy and heavy. I did have some sharp pains a few times around 4dpo I also have had this sharp SHARP pain in my left nipple once and then semi pains another 1-2x after. Does any of this sounds like it could be pregnancy related??

I thought AF was on her way from very early on because I had a heavy feeling and sharp twinges around the ovary areas, similar to what ive had in the past before AF but this was too early on in the cycle. Also I experienced it most days where as AF twinges usually show up for a couple of days just before.


----------



## Try2findbaby

Congrats to all the bfps! Haven't been on here for a couple of days. Very exciting and gives hope to us all - happy healthy sticky buns for all of u x


----------



## StitchFan

Sasha14 said:


> Ladies who have gotten BFPs in the last few days like me....Have you gotten morning sickness yet? Not just feeling queesy but actually throwing up? I have yet to *knock on wood* and I hope it doesnt start! But I was just wondering if I was the only one?? The lack of morning sickness scares me just bc Im all paranoid that it means something bad or somethings wrong.

I don't have any symptoms except for the occasional little cramp. I did almost poo my pants in the market last night, and I had diarrhea all the rest of the night, but no idea if that's due to the bean. I've had a little headache on and off, but def no morning sickness.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I know that I still have 2-5 days left until AF but I'm afraid this isn't our month . I'm not 100% positive that we timed it right . I didn't realize some ppeople o really late . hoping that I wasn't one of them. so happy to read about everyone's BFP as well as doctors updates . It gives me something to look forward to :)


----------



## Sasha14

StitchFan said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies who have gotten BFPs in the last few days like me....Have you gotten morning sickness yet? Not just feeling queesy but actually throwing up? I have yet to *knock on wood* and I hope it doesnt start! But I was just wondering if I was the only one?? The lack of morning sickness scares me just bc Im all paranoid that it means something bad or somethings wrong.
> 
> I don't have any symptoms except for the occasional little cramp. I did almost poo my pants in the market last night, and I had diarrhea all the rest of the night, but no idea if that's due to the bean. I've had a little headache on and off, but def no morning sickness.Click to expand...

Haha this cracks me up!! I love how open we can be with one another. I'm the same way too...thought we were supposed to be constipated but nope! Lol! I'm going very regularly!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Sasha14 said:


> StitchFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies who have gotten BFPs in the last few days like me....Have you gotten morning sickness yet? Not just feeling queesy but actually throwing up? I have yet to *knock on wood* and I hope it doesnt start! But I was just wondering if I was the only one?? The lack of morning sickness scares me just bc Im all paranoid that it means something bad or somethings wrong.
> 
> I don't have any symptoms except for the occasional little cramp. I did almost poo my pants in the market last night, and I had diarrhea all the rest of the night, but no idea if that's due to the bean. I've had a little headache on and off, but def no morning sickness.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha this cracks me up!! I love how open we can be with one another. I'm the same way too...thought we were supposed to be constipated but nope! Lol! I'm going very regularly!Click to expand...


I'm with you, no ms, good pooing power. I tested againnnn today because I'm so symptomless....I'll be pleased when the tests run out then maybe I'll stop POAS!


----------



## Mimzy3

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-2013-looking-bump-buddies.html#post24766859

Ladies who recently got their BFP I've started a thread. If you would like to join so we can talk about our symptoms, doctor apts., anything! Hope you join me!:flower:


----------



## thayet

Any updates from the rest of the January testers? Seems like the 31st is so FAR AWAY.. *sigh* :coffee:


----------



## koj518

Hi all - 
I'm 6dpo today so I still have a bit to go. :book: :coffee:


----------



## michaelap

limbo...


----------



## ProfWife

Officially out. See some of you in the Feb thread...congrats to the current (and soon to be) BFPs!


----------



## Bellydreams

Somehow I've fallen off the radar on this thread, but I'll be testing on Sunday if AF doesn't get me first. I don't have high hopes though!

Symptoms so far have just been over the past three days: Cramping a lot, abundant creamy or EWCM, gassy, ache in back, sharp pains in one breast last night that I woke up from sleeping and super tired last night. 

This morning all my symptoms seem to have disappeared for the moment.

I'll be busy with family over the next few final TWW days so hopefully they go quickly!! Bring on Sunday!


----------



## Skyler2014

When is Af due Bellydreams? I'm also 11dpo. Af is due on Sunday so I might testing then.


----------



## Bellydreams

babyrogers said:


> When is Af due Bellydreams? I'm also 11dpo. Af is due on Sunday so I might testing then.

Mine is due Sunday also!! Last time she came early that morning so I might have some hope if she doesn't turn up and will test!


----------



## thayet

ProfWife said:


> Officially out. See some of you in the Feb thread...congrats to the current (and soon to be) BFPs!

Sorry to hear ProfWife.. FX for you for next cycle!


----------



## Skyler2014

Bellydreams said:


> babyrogers said:
> 
> 
> When is Af due Bellydreams? I'm also 11dpo. Af is due on Sunday so I might testing then.
> 
> Mine is due Sunday also!! Last time she came early that morning so I might have some hope if she doesn't turn up and will test!Click to expand...

Yay. Hope we both get our BFP. If she comes on time it'll be a 46 day cycle :s


----------



## Bellydreams

babyrogers said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyrogers said:
> 
> 
> When is Af due Bellydreams? I'm also 11dpo. Af is due on Sunday so I might testing then.
> 
> Mine is due Sunday also!! Last time she came early that morning so I might have some hope if she doesn't turn up and will test!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay. Hope we both get our BFP. If she comes on time it'll be a 46 day cycle :sClick to expand...

Hope so!!!

46 day cycle yikes!!! I thought I had it bad with my first off pill cycle at 40days. All the best for BFP!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Haha yeah this is my first month off bcp. Hopefully it will stabilize quickly or even better I will get my BFP


----------



## praying4abb

Bellydreams said:


> Somehow I've fallen off the radar on this thread, but I'll be testing on Sunday if AF doesn't get me first. I don't have high hopes though!
> 
> Symptoms so far have just been over the past three days: Cramping a lot, abundant creamy or EWCM, gassy, ache in back, sharp pains in one breast last night that I woke up from sleeping and super tired last night.
> 
> This morning all my symptoms seem to have disappeared for the moment.
> 
> I'll be busy with family over the next few final TWW days so hopefully they go quickly!! Bring on Sunday!

You sound like me. Some moments I think-this is the month!! And then others Im like, yaaa im out. BUT I will say your symptoms sounds like mine. Cramping alot since ovulation, weird breast pain (severe one time and just a little 2 other times only in left breast). Been VERY gassy/burpy. Had heartburn last night for the first time ever!! I hope this is our Month!!


----------



## Bellydreams

praying4abb said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> Somehow I've fallen off the radar on this thread, but I'll be testing on Sunday if AF doesn't get me first. I don't have high hopes though!
> 
> Symptoms so far have just been over the past three days: Cramping a lot, abundant creamy or EWCM, gassy, ache in back, sharp pains in one breast last night that I woke up from sleeping and super tired last night.
> 
> This morning all my symptoms seem to have disappeared for the moment.
> 
> I'll be busy with family over the next few final TWW days so hopefully they go quickly!! Bring on Sunday!
> 
> You sound like me. Some moments I think-this is the month!! And then others Im like, yaaa im out. BUT I will say your symptoms sounds like mine. Cramping alot since ovulation, weird breast pain (severe one time and just a little 2 other times only in left breast). Been VERY gassy/burpy. Had heartburn last night for the first time ever!! I hope this is our Month!!Click to expand...

I hope it is our month!! I think last month I had barely any symptoms at this time. Now the cramping is really deep and heavy feeling and wetness keeps me thinking AF is about to start. My Cervix was softer this morning when it usually is quite firm by now, still low though. I'm starting to think this is it, but I really am too scared to think that I'm pregnant!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Anyone have burning and very sensitive nipples?! ( there aren't many places u can ask questions like that without getting slapped!!) they were really hot to touch this morning and very sensitive. Never had it before in tww, 6 dpo today. How's everyone else? I know what u mean belly dreams - I tried to convince myself that its not happened this month and here I am symptom spotting!!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I'm testing on 27th January! Ovulating either right now or tomorrow...wont know until I carry on BBTs for a few more days. Fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## jbell157

I had a dream last night that I had the most beautiful baby boy. He looked so much like my husband and I felt so in love. I hated it because now I want a baby so badly I can hardly stand it!!! And I am just so sure we didn't get it this time.


----------



## Mimzy3

jbell157 said:


> I had a dream last night that I had the most beautiful baby boy. He looked so much like my husband and I felt so in love. I hated it because now I want a baby so badly I can hardly stand it!!! And I am just so sure we didn't get it this time.

 I don't know I think your chart is looking pretty good! Don't lose hope yet! :hugs:


----------



## Sasha14

jbell157 said:


> I had a dream last night that I had the most beautiful baby boy. He looked so much like my husband and I felt so in love. I hated it because now I want a baby so badly I can hardly stand it!!! And I am just so sure we didn't get it this time.

Your chart still looks GREAT! Don't lose hope please! I forgot when you said you were going to test. When is it??


----------



## jbell157

Sasha14 said:


> jbell157 said:
> 
> 
> I had a dream last night that I had the most beautiful baby boy. He looked so much like my husband and I felt so in love. I hated it because now I want a baby so badly I can hardly stand it!!! And I am just so sure we didn't get it this time.
> 
> Your chart still looks GREAT! Don't lose hope please! I forgot when you said you were going to test. When is it??Click to expand...

The 20th or 21st if af doesn't show up. 

But...I just went to the restroom and I had rusty\copper colored blood on the tissue paper :huh: I have never had this before and I was quite taken aback. I'm so afraid to get my hopes up but could this be implantation bleeding? I had horrible cramping on CD 9 and 10 then slight af like cramping today that went away. I'm not due for af for another 2 days and my lp is like clockwork. Hmm...


----------



## praying4abb

Bellydreams said:


> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> Somehow I've fallen off the radar on this thread, but I'll be testing on Sunday if AF doesn't get me first. I don't have high hopes though!
> 
> Symptoms so far have just been over the past three days: Cramping a lot, abundant creamy or EWCM, gassy, ache in back, sharp pains in one breast last night that I woke up from sleeping and super tired last night.
> 
> This morning all my symptoms seem to have disappeared for the moment.
> 
> I'll be busy with family over the next few final TWW days so hopefully they go quickly!! Bring on Sunday!
> 
> You sound like me. Some moments I think-this is the month!! And then others Im like, yaaa im out. BUT I will say your symptoms sounds like mine. Cramping alot since ovulation, weird breast pain (severe one time and just a little 2 other times only in left breast). Been VERY gassy/burpy. Had heartburn last night for the first time ever!! I hope this is our Month!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it is our month!! I think last month I had barely any symptoms at this time. Now the cramping is really deep and heavy feeling and wetness keeps me thinking AF is about to start. My Cervix was softer this morning when it usually is quite firm by now, still low though. I'm starting to think this is it, but I really am too scared to think that I'm pregnant!Click to expand...

Mine is quite soft as well!!! Normally it is always firm!! I didn't know what to think of it. Also my nipples are kind of...blue?!?! I don't know, fair skin and you can normally see my veins but there seems to be more there especially through my nipples. Weird. Here I am again getting my hopes up!! I am trying to hold out to test and just wait for no AF and the test but I so pray if i crack I am an early BFP like others seem to be!!


----------



## jbell157

I'm out. Turns out the :witch: showed up a few days early which is very unusual as she is usually running late not. At least i can get my new cycle going.


----------



## floridamomma

got my:bfp: 1/13/13. 1 day after my :wedding:!!!! we are excited pray for us ladies we had a mmc last month. and are hoping this was is one healthy happy sticky in in place!! goodluck and sticky baby dust ladies


----------



## barbikins

Testing January 29th


----------



## ashntony

Well Good Luck!


----------



## bboo2

floridamomma said:


> got my:bfp: 1/13/13. 1 day after my :wedding:!!!! we are excited pray for us ladies we had a mmc last month. and are hoping this was is one healthy happy sticky in in place!! goodluck and sticky baby dust ladies

Congrats floridamomma!!


----------



## Mimzy3

floridamomma said:


> got my:bfp: 1/13/13. 1 day after my :wedding:!!!! we are excited pray for us ladies we had a mmc last month. and are hoping this was is one healthy happy sticky in in place!! goodluck and sticky baby dust ladies

Good luck praying its a H&H 9 months for you!


----------



## Bellydreams

praying4abb said:


> Mine is quite soft as well!!! Normally it is always firm!! I didn't know what to think of it. Also my nipples are kind of...blue?!?! I don't know, fair skin and you can normally see my veins but there seems to be more there especially through my nipples. Weird. Here I am again getting my hopes up!! I am trying to hold out to test and just wait for no AF and the test but I so pray if i crack I am an early BFP like others seem to be!!

Mine went a bit harder (dammit), but I had super bad cramps and backache the other day, which now is just lighter cramps and backache. I feel light headed more but nothing else. My boobs are normal.

Hope your symptoms are fruitful!! Blue nips does sound different!

I tested yesterday (12DPO) and :bfn: I caved in due to the major cramps and no AF. So now I'll test Monday as I expect AF tomorrow (Sun).


----------



## Sasha14

Bellydreams said:


> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> Mine is quite soft as well!!! Normally it is always firm!! I didn't know what to think of it. Also my nipples are kind of...blue?!?! I don't know, fair skin and you can normally see my veins but there seems to be more there especially through my nipples. Weird. Here I am again getting my hopes up!! I am trying to hold out to test and just wait for no AF and the test but I so pray if i crack I am an early BFP like others seem to be!!
> 
> Mine went a bit harder (dammit), but I had super bad cramps and backache the other day, which now is just lighter cramps and backache. I feel light headed more but nothing else. My boobs are normal.
> 
> Hope your symptoms are fruitful!! Blue nips does sound different!
> 
> I tested yesterday (12DPO) and :bfn: I caved in due to the major cramps and no AF. So now I'll test Monday as I expect AF tomorrow (Sun).Click to expand...

Hi Ladies..I see that you are checking your cervix lately. I read that cervical position is not a valid way to predict pregnancy bc a womans cervix can take up to 2 months after conception to start to left and firm up. Mine was low and slightly firm when I checked it a day before my BFP. Basically it felt the same exact way it did everytime AF was about to come and I ended up pregnant. I wish the both of you sooo much luck! Fx'ed!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Sasha14 said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> Mine is quite soft as well!!! Normally it is always firm!! I didn't know what to think of it. Also my nipples are kind of...blue?!?! I don't know, fair skin and you can normally see my veins but there seems to be more there especially through my nipples. Weird. Here I am again getting my hopes up!! I am trying to hold out to test and just wait for no AF and the test but I so pray if i crack I am an early BFP like others seem to be!!
> 
> Mine went a bit harder (dammit), but I had super bad cramps and backache the other day, which now is just lighter cramps and backache. I feel light headed more but nothing else. My boobs are normal.
> 
> Hope your symptoms are fruitful!! Blue nips does sound different!
> 
> I tested yesterday (12DPO) and :bfn: I caved in due to the major cramps and no AF. So now I'll test Monday as I expect AF tomorrow (Sun).Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ladies..I see that you are checking your cervix lately. I read that cervical position is not a valid way to predict pregnancy bc a womans cervix can take up to 2 months after conception to start to left and firm up. Mine was low and slightly firm when I checked it a day before my BFP. Basically it felt the same exact way it did everytime AF was about to come and I ended up pregnant. I wish the both of you sooo much luck! Fx'ed!!Click to expand...

Hi Sasha, thanks for that! Most people I have seen comment on theirs being soft when BFP, hopefully I still have a chance since it is low and firm but closed at 13 DPO.

What DPO did you get your BFP?


----------



## Sasha14

Bellydreams said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> Mine is quite soft as well!!! Normally it is always firm!! I didn't know what to think of it. Also my nipples are kind of...blue?!?! I don't know, fair skin and you can normally see my veins but there seems to be more there especially through my nipples. Weird. Here I am again getting my hopes up!! I am trying to hold out to test and just wait for no AF and the test but I so pray if i crack I am an early BFP like others seem to be!!
> 
> Mine went a bit harder (dammit), but I had super bad cramps and backache the other day, which now is just lighter cramps and backache. I feel light headed more but nothing else. My boobs are normal.
> 
> Hope your symptoms are fruitful!! Blue nips does sound different!
> 
> I tested yesterday (12DPO) and :bfn: I caved in due to the major cramps and no AF. So now I'll test Monday as I expect AF tomorrow (Sun).Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ladies..I see that you are checking your cervix lately. I read that cervical position is not a valid way to predict pregnancy bc a womans cervix can take up to 2 months after conception to start to left and firm up. Mine was low and slightly firm when I checked it a day before my BFP. Basically it felt the same exact way it did everytime AF was about to come and I ended up pregnant. I wish the both of you sooo much luck! Fx'ed!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sasha, thanks for that! Most people I have seen comment on theirs being soft when BFP, hopefully I still have a chance since it is low and firm but closed at 13 DPO.
> 
> What DPO did you get your BFP?Click to expand...

I got my BFP at 14 dpo.


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

did any of you ladies have an increase in CM before your BFP? I keep thinking AF is here but it's just CM. Not usual for me at this point in my cycle ... but trying not to read into it.


----------



## michaelap

still waiting for miss period..thought to use opk as hpt since it's cheaper and won't hurt me...


----------



## Dime Cuando

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> did any of you ladies have an increase in CM before your BFP? I keep thinking AF is here but it's just CM. Not usual for me at this point in my cycle ... but trying not to read into it.

Yes I did. Sometimes so much so I thought it was AF.


----------



## Oasis717

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> did any of you ladies have an increase in CM before your BFP? I keep thinking AF is here but it's just CM. Not usual for me at this point in my cycle ... but trying not to read into it.

Yes I definitely did with both my recent bfp's, I was actually going to the loo to check for AF! Xx


----------



## Skyler2014

michaelap said:


> still waiting for miss period..thought to use opk as hpt since it's cheaper and won't hurt me...
> 
> View attachment 551967

Those are looking dark. I have the same mindset. I guess it gives you something to pee on and you can still cling to hope. Unfortunately for me mine were dark because I was having a second Lh surge because I didn't ovulate the first time ( or the second time apparently) but if you are temping and confirmed ovulation then it looks promising. Good luck


----------



## ClandestineTX

michaelap said:


> still waiting for miss period..thought to use opk as hpt since it's cheaper and won't hurt me...
> 
> View attachment 551967

Better off with an HPT, here's one an entertaining reason why: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html




babyrogers said:


> michaelap said:
> 
> 
> still waiting for miss period..thought to use opk as hpt since it's cheaper and won't hurt me...
> 
> View attachment 551967
> 
> 
> Those are looking dark. I have the same mindset. I guess it gives you something to pee on and you can still cling to hope. Unfortunately for me mine were dark because I was having a second Lh surge because I didn't ovulate the first time ( or the second time apparently) but if you are temping and confirmed ovulation then it looks promising. Good luckClick to expand...

It's normal for women to have 1-3 LH surges, though usually only the last one is ovulatory. I think something like 13% had more than one ovulatory surge in a single cycle - was a study I read last month. You may want to try OPKs for the whole month, this is my second cycle of doing that to try to find my surge, but I think my LH release is gradual enough that I don't seem to get a "true" positive - even testing FMU, 1 pm, and 10 pm! I will say, the FMU OPKs are looking gradually more promising this cycle... even though no surge or O detected yet! Grateful for temping, otherwise I'd think I didn't ovulate at all!!!


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> did any of you ladies have an increase in CM before your BFP? I keep thinking AF is here but it's just CM. Not usual for me at this point in my cycle ... but trying not to read into it.

Yes! It would leave a little wet spot on my underwear. Also had some light yellow creamy CM a few days before I tested as well.


----------



## Skyler2014

ClandestineTX said:


> It's normal for women to have 1-3 LH surges, though usually only the last one is ovulatory. I think something like 13% had more than one ovulatory surge in a single cycle - was a study I read last month. You may want to try OPKs for the whole month, this is my second cycle of doing that to try to find my surge, but I think my LH release is gradual enough that I don't seem to get a "true" positive - even testing FMU, 1 pm, and 10 pm! I will say, the FMU OPKs are looking gradually more promising this cycle... even though no surge or O detected yet! Grateful for temping, otherwise I'd think I didn't ovulate at all!!!

As soon as I realized I had a second surge I decided to start temping. That's why I (after advice from a couple chart stalkers) think I may have just ovulated a few days ago so I'm 4/5 dpo or 14dpo! Grr. Being in the tww three times in one week kind of sucks....


----------



## ClandestineTX

babyrogers said:


> ClandestineTX said:
> 
> 
> It's normal for women to have 1-3 LH surges, though usually only the last one is ovulatory. I think something like 13% had more than one ovulatory surge in a single cycle - was a study I read last month. You may want to try OPKs for the whole month, this is my second cycle of doing that to try to find my surge, but I think my LH release is gradual enough that I don't seem to get a "true" positive - even testing FMU, 1 pm, and 10 pm! I will say, the FMU OPKs are looking gradually more promising this cycle... even though no surge or O detected yet! Grateful for temping, otherwise I'd think I didn't ovulate at all!!!
> 
> As soon as I realized I had a second surge I decided to start temping. That's why I (after advice from a couple chart stalkers) think I may have just ovulated a few days ago so I'm 4/5 dpo or 14dpo! Grr. Being in the tww three times in one week kind of sucks....Click to expand...

For what it's worth - your current temps look good! You have my sympathy, as I think I'd start to lose my mind around CD 35 (and I think I saw you're now on 46). Do you usually have super-long cycles like this one? And I agree with the 4 DPO estimate (sorry, cause I know that means more waiting for you). And way to keep DTD, I admire that amount of dedication - I hope it works to your advantage, so you don't have another cycle like this... at least not for 9-10 months!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Sasha14 said:


> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> did any of you ladies have an increase in CM before your BFP? I keep thinking AF is here but it's just CM. Not usual for me at this point in my cycle ... but trying not to read into it.
> 
> Yes! It would leave a little wet spot on my underwear. Also had some light yellow creamy CM a few days before I tested as well.Click to expand...



Thanks ladies! I'm getting excited...but trying not to. AF was either due yesterday or due Monday (my cycles started changing from 26 days to 30 days). I've been cramping on and off since cycle day 20. Staring yesterday I've had lots of CM. I keep swearing its AF but when I check, just CM. also Tmi I've had diarrhea for the past 3 or 4 days. Afraid to test until Monday. My sister didn't get a positive result until 6 weeks with my niece. We shall see!


----------



## Bellydreams

Still no AF here, she is due today and normally I wake up to her appearance. Hope she stays away!

I'll be testing tomorrow morning, shall wait to see what happens today!

Babyrogers, I'm thinking of you honey, hope something sorts itself out soon. I was an emotional wreck by day 40 thinking something is wrong with me since I knew I ovulated, but then AF came and I was soo happy to have some kind of answer. I always have a second surge 6-7 days after ovulation then again before AF. So it can be confusing with any HPTs.


----------



## Skyler2014

Bellydreams said:


> Still no AF here, she is due today and normally I wake up to her appearance. Hope she stays away!
> 
> I'll be testing tomorrow morning, shall wait to see what happens today!
> 
> Babyrogers, I'm thinking of you honey, hope something sorts itself out soon. I was an emotional wreck by day 40 thinking something is wrong with me since I knew I ovulated, but then AF came and I was soo happy to have some kind of answer. I always have a second surge 6-7 days after ovulation then again before AF. So it can be confusing with any HPTs.

Thanks Bellydreams. At this point I would welcome af so I could start my next cycle, temping from the start.


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> Sasha14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LiteBRIGHT33 said:
> 
> 
> did any of you ladies have an increase in CM before your BFP? I keep thinking AF is here but it's just CM. Not usual for me at this point in my cycle ... but trying not to read into it.
> 
> Yes! It would leave a little wet spot on my underwear. Also had some light yellow creamy CM a few days before I tested as well.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm getting excited...but trying not to. AF was either due yesterday or due Monday (my cycles started changing from 26 days to 30 days). I've been cramping on and off since cycle day 20. Staring yesterday I've had lots of CM. I keep swearing its AF but when I check, just CM. also Tmi I've had diarrhea for the past 3 or 4 days. Afraid to test until Monday. My sister didn't get a positive result until 6 weeks with my niece. We shall see!Click to expand...

Two days before my BFP I had a horrible bout of diarrhea. It was bad! Hoping its a positive sign for you!


----------



## Try2findbaby

I'm spotting ladies and a second day of temp dip - a sure way to know af is coming! Knew it would happen so I'm fine - see some of u in the feb thread and massive congrats to all the bfps :baby: :happydance:


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

I've never attached a picture before so hopefully this works! I told my husband I was going to poas this morning and he told me not to. But I did anyways :haha: anyways I watched the line go up and saw the control line appear and I even though I figured it'd be negative I was still disappointed to see no second line. Two min later I pick up the test to analyze it because I'm like how can people squint and stare and what not and make themselves believe there is a second line when there isn't. Lo and behold, my second line was right there! I ran and grabbed my husband and he saw it too, right away! It was well within the 5 min mark of the line showing up. The top one in the pic is yesterday (bfn) and the bottom is this morning :happydance: going to test tomorrow to see that line darken. I'm so excited!!


----------



## Dime Cuando

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> View attachment 552689
> 
> 
> I've never attached a picture before so hopefully this works! I told my husband I was going to poas this morning and he told me not to. But I did anyways :haha: anyways I watched the line go up and saw the control line appear and I even though I figured it'd be negative I was still disappointed to see no second line. Two min later I pick up the test to analyze it because I'm like how can people squint and stare and what not and make themselves believe there is a second line when there isn't. Lo and behold, my second line was right there! I ran and grabbed my husband and he saw it too, right away! It was well within the 5 min mark of the line showing up. The top one in the pic is yesterday (bfn) and the bottom is this morning :happydance: going to test tomorrow to see that line darken. I'm so excited!!

I can see it, no squinting! Congratulations....that looks like a BFP to me!


----------



## Sasha14

Try2findbaby said:


> I'm spotting ladies and a second day of temp dip - a sure way to know af is coming! Knew it would happen so I'm fine - see some of u in the feb thread and massive congrats to all the bfps :baby: :happydance:




LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> View attachment 552689
> 
> 
> I've never attached a picture before so hopefully this works! I told my husband I was going to poas this morning and he told me not to. But I did anyways :haha: anyways I watched the line go up and saw the control line appear and I even though I figured it'd be negative I was still disappointed to see no second line. Two min later I pick up the test to analyze it because I'm like how can people squint and stare and what not and make themselves believe there is a second line when there isn't. Lo and behold, my second line was right there! I ran and grabbed my husband and he saw it too, right away! It was well within the 5 min mark of the line showing up. The top one in the pic is yesterday (bfn) and the bottom is this morning :happydance: going to test tomorrow to see that line darken. I'm so excited!!

Congrats!


----------



## Oasis717

Congratulations to you!!! Can I ask what dpo you are litebright xx


----------



## ClandestineTX

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> View attachment 552689
> 
> 
> I've never attached a picture before so hopefully this works! I told my husband I was going to poas this morning and he told me not to. But I did anyways :haha: anyways I watched the line go up and saw the control line appear and I even though I figured it'd be negative I was still disappointed to see no second line. Two min later I pick up the test to analyze it because I'm like how can people squint and stare and what not and make themselves believe there is a second line when there isn't. Lo and behold, my second line was right there! I ran and grabbed my husband and he saw it too, right away! It was well within the 5 min mark of the line showing up. The top one in the pic is yesterday (bfn) and the bottom is this morning :happydance: going to test tomorrow to see that line darken. I'm so excited!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> View attachment 552689
> 
> 
> I've never attached a picture before so hopefully this works! I told my husband I was going to poas this morning and he told me not to. But I did anyways :haha: anyways I watched the line go up and saw the control line appear and I even though I figured it'd be negative I was still disappointed to see no second line. Two min later I pick up the test to analyze it because I'm like how can people squint and stare and what not and make themselves believe there is a second line when there isn't. Lo and behold, my second line was right there! I ran and grabbed my husband and he saw it too, right away! It was well within the 5 min mark of the line showing up. The top one in the pic is yesterday (bfn) and the bottom is this morning :happydance: going to test tomorrow to see that line darken. I'm so excited!!

C


----------



## Sasha14

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> View attachment 552689
> 
> 
> I've never attached a picture before so hopefully this works! I told my husband I was going to poas this morning and he told me not to. But I did anyways :haha: anyways I watched the line go up and saw the control line appear and I even though I figured it'd be negative I was still disappointed to see no second line. Two min later I pick up the test to analyze it because I'm like how can people squint and stare and what not and make themselves believe there is a second line when there isn't. Lo and behold, my second line was right there! I ran and grabbed my husband and he saw it too, right away! It was well within the 5 min mark of the line showing up. The top one in the pic is yesterday (bfn) and the bottom is this morning :happydance: going to test tomorrow to see that line darken. I'm so excited!!

Come join the September Babies thread!!


----------



## bboo2

LiteBRIGHT33 said:


> View attachment 552689
> 
> 
> I've never attached a picture before so hopefully this works! I told my husband I was going to poas this morning and he told me not to. But I did anyways :haha: anyways I watched the line go up and saw the control line appear and I even though I figured it'd be negative I was still disappointed to see no second line. Two min later I pick up the test to analyze it because I'm like how can people squint and stare and what not and make themselves believe there is a second line when there isn't. Lo and behold, my second line was right there! I ran and grabbed my husband and he saw it too, right away! It was well within the 5 min mark of the line showing up. The top one in the pic is yesterday (bfn) and the bottom is this morning :happydance: going to test tomorrow to see that line darken. I'm so excited!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## koj518

Congrats LiteBright! I definitely see a second line :happydance:


----------



## michaelap

yea litebright!!


----------



## Mimzy3

CONGRATS lightbright:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Try2findbaby

Congrats lite brite!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

thanks so much :) anyone else testing soon?


----------



## Oasis717

I was down for the 1st but I got AF on the 3rd so I'm now due to test around 30th:)


----------



## s_love

Testing tomorrow- 10 dpo on doctors orders. Not feeling optimistic about it. I just know I'm headed to cycle 14 of TTC. :nope:


----------



## Staples

Can I join this thread? I was supposed to test last Thursday but got some light brown spotting instead of af. Now I'm 4 days late and still have on and off spotting when I wipe. I don't know what is going on and I'm afraid to test. We've been trying for 5 cycles.


----------



## Staples

Just got the nerve to test and its a bfn. :(

Would love to know what my body is up to, I'm normally clockwork.


----------



## Bellydreams

I tested this morning :bfn: :-(

AF was due yesterday and no sign of her today, body what is going on?!?


----------



## Lallie81

Hi Bellydreams and Staples- just wanted to let you know that the cycle I got my BFP wasn't until I was 5 days late!! I also had spotting from day AF was due for 5 days.... Basically I O'd a bit later than I thought and implanted very slowly!! All of that adds up to everything being almost a week later than I had expected

Kepping fingers crossed for you!!:hugs:


----------



## Bellydreams

Lallie81 said:


> Hi Bellydreams and Staples- just wanted to let you know that the cycle I got my BFP wasn't until I was 5 days late!! I also had spotting from day AF was due for 5 days.... Basically I O'd a bit later than I thought and implanted very slowly!! All of that adds up to everything being almost a week later than I had expected
> 
> Kepping fingers crossed for you!!:hugs:

One can certainly dream that is the case, shall wait and see. I've had no spotting though, just AF type cramps for almost a week now.


----------



## praying4abb

Bellydreams said:


> Lallie81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bellydreams and Staples- just wanted to let you know that the cycle I got my BFP wasn't until I was 5 days late!! I also had spotting from day AF was due for 5 days.... Basically I O'd a bit later than I thought and implanted very slowly!! All of that adds up to everything being almost a week later than I had expected
> 
> Kepping fingers crossed for you!!:hugs:
> 
> One can certainly dream that is the case, shall wait and see. I've had no spotting though, just AF type cramps for almost a week now.Click to expand...

I hope this is it!! When was last time you were late and got af? Fxc!!


----------



## praying4abb

Staples said:


> Just got the nerve to test and its a bfn. :(
> 
> Would love to know what my body is up to, I'm normally clockwork.

Hey there! Welcome to the thread :) I hope this is your bfp cycle!! Also remember just in case, our bodies do fluctuate 1-4x a year. I was over 9 days late in June and still obviously got af. It was just my body shifting. Hopping that's not the case for you though!! Good luck!!


----------



## michaelap

Losing track of the days here..cd42..wtf?!


----------



## Skyler2014

michaelap said:


> Losing track of the days here..cd42..wtf?!

I know how you feel. Cd42 was when I ovulated. I am now on Cd48!


----------



## deeee

Can you guys add me on January 29 th? It's my first time on BB and I like it a lot :) Maybe I'll move right through to the BFPs part !!!


----------



## HockeyWife86

Ladies who OPK please help!

My cycle days dangle from 30-40days. AF finished 4 days ago (Thursday) I am currently cd8. Cp is high soft and open, no cm.

Took my first OPK on a whim (it's 10pm) and it looks positive to me? Am I reading it wrong? Can I ovulate this early??? 
What do you think.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cntrygrl

It looks positive to me. I say getting :sex: it can't hurt right. If you're lacking cm perhaps try some preseed. It's a sperm friendly lubricant.


----------



## tulip11

def +.....


----------



## tulip11

deeee said:


> Can you guys add me on January 29 th? It's my first time on BB and I like it a lot :) Maybe I'll move right through to the BFPs part !!!

yeah of course wc and GL:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tulip11

Staples said:


> Can I join this thread? I was supposed to test last Thursday but got some light brown spotting instead of af. Now I'm 4 days late and still have on and off spotting when I wipe. I don't know what is going on and I'm afraid to test. We've been trying for 5 cycles.

wc hun GL:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kimmik2344

15dpo. 2 days late and period never late. Afraid to test as been trying for 4 cycles. Past week cervix has been very high, soft, mushy, very wet. Today, checked cervix multiple times and it is still mushy and very wet with lots of creamy white discharge. Very little in liner unless wipe. Usually get white clear discharge when get period. No other symptoms like typical period. Notice white bumps on areola and dark splotches. A little crampy and now noticed pink mixed in but no period. Am I possibly pregnant? Anyone experience same thing and got their BFP?


----------



## cntrygrl

I'd say test.... Honestly TTC for 4 cycles isn't long enough to be afraid to test.


----------



## kimmik2344

Been 5 years since was last pregnant and ended up with right tube being removed and only have left and both ovaries. Unprotected for 2.5 years since surgery and nothing. We started paying more attention when we got married in April 2012. Never tested because it just never happened. So guess shoulda been more specific.


----------



## praying4abb

I am getting my hopes very high! Not good. But my cervix...which is usually always low before af is so high i can barely reach it and its semi firm...still a little soft. Still been feeling lots of twinges and pressure...some cramps...all starting on 3 or 4 dpo. I am praying its a good sign. had some random dizziness and nausea...hopefully its not all in my head. Any thoughts?


----------



## kimmik2344

praying4abb said:


> I am getting my hopes very high! Not good. But my cervix...which is usually always low before af is so high i can barely reach it and its semi firm...still a little soft. Still been feeling lots of twinges and pressure...some cramps...all starting on 3 or 4 dpo. I am praying its a good sign. had some random dizziness and nausea...hopefully its not all in my head. Any thoughts?

Sending lots of baby dust! All my research says not to trust the cervix position but I am guilty of paying lots of attention to the mucus. How far are you away from AF? The nausea and dizziness sounds really positive!


----------



## koj518

Hockeywife - I would definitely DTD just in case, but keep testing on OPKs. My first cycle using OPKs, I had 3 LH surges: first at cd6, second at cd13 and third at cd 19 but the last one was my only "real" surge that resulted in O. My cycles are typically 30days long (that that cycle, I O'ed late and my cycle lasted 34days). 

Good luck!!


----------



## praying4abb

kimmik2344 said:


> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> I am getting my hopes very high! Not good. But my cervix...which is usually always low before af is so high i can barely reach it and its semi firm...still a little soft. Still been feeling lots of twinges and pressure...some cramps...all starting on 3 or 4 dpo. I am praying its a good sign. had some random dizziness and nausea...hopefully its not all in my head. Any thoughts?
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust! All my research says not to trust the cervix position but I am guilty of paying lots of attention to the mucus. How far are you away from AF? The nausea and dizziness sounds really positive!Click to expand...

Its due in 3 days. I have been doing really good with not getting too devastated when AF has been showing her ugliness but this month, if Im wrong and AF comes, I have a feeling im not gonna be able to keep it together. I am constantly feeling wet down there though, I though on saturday i got her since i was so wet and had some af type cramps right before I got super dizzy and the room spun a little. But she never showed. Same feeling right now.


----------



## kimmik2344

praying4abb said:


> kimmik2344 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> I am getting my hopes very high! Not good. But my cervix...which is usually always low before af is so high i can barely reach it and its semi firm...still a little soft. Still been feeling lots of twinges and pressure...some cramps...all starting on 3 or 4 dpo. I am praying its a good sign. had some random dizziness and nausea...hopefully its not all in my head. Any thoughts?
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust! All my research says not to trust the cervix position but I am guilty of paying lots of attention to the mucus. How far are you away from AF? The nausea and dizziness sounds really positive!Click to expand...
> 
> Its due in 3 days. I have been doing really good with not getting too devastated when AF has been showing her ugliness but this month, if Im wrong and AF comes, I have a feeling im not gonna be able to keep it together. I am constantly feeling wet down there though, I though on saturday i got her since i was so wet and had some af type cramps right before I got super dizzy and the room spun a little. But she never showed. Same feeling right now.Click to expand...

STAY POSITIVE! I will pray for you. At least we have a chance to keep trying until he blesses us. When it comes, we will be even more appreciative.


----------



## praying4abb

kimmik2344 said:


> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmik2344 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> I am getting my hopes very high! Not good. But my cervix...which is usually always low before af is so high i can barely reach it and its semi firm...still a little soft. Still been feeling lots of twinges and pressure...some cramps...all starting on 3 or 4 dpo. I am praying its a good sign. had some random dizziness and nausea...hopefully its not all in my head. Any thoughts?
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust! All my research says not to trust the cervix position but I am guilty of paying lots of attention to the mucus. How far are you away from AF? The nausea and dizziness sounds really positive!Click to expand...
> 
> Its due in 3 days. I have been doing really good with not getting too devastated when AF has been showing her ugliness but this month, if Im wrong and AF comes, I have a feeling im not gonna be able to keep it together. I am constantly feeling wet down there though, I though on saturday i got her since i was so wet and had some af type cramps right before I got super dizzy and the room spun a little. But she never showed. Same feeling right now.Click to expand...
> 
> STAY POSITIVE! I will pray for you. At least we have a chance to keep trying until he blesses us. When it comes, we will be even more appreciative.Click to expand...

Thank you! I completely agree. I know that God has a plan for my life and I keep praying that for His plan and if that is this month then everything would work out amazingly and if its not I will have the strength to continue till it its time.


----------



## Staples

Went to the doctor's this morning to see what is up with being 5 days late and all the brown spotting. They did bloodwork and it came back negative. Doctor said he wasn't sure what's going on. Said it could have been a chemical, or it could be too early for testing and if I don't see af in the next 2 weeks to test again.

I'm feeling so horrible right now. It feels like af has been coming on for 10 days so I'm all bloated and uncomfortable.

Also a bit stressed - hope my body figures itself out for next cycle.

We just got referred to a fertility clinic because DH sperm count is low (9 mill) too - so hopefully they can figure me out too!


----------



## kimmik2344

Staples said:


> Went to the doctor's this morning to see what is up with being 5 days late and all the brown spotting. They did bloodwork and it came back negative. Doctor said he wasn't sure what's going on. Said it could have been a chemical, or it could be too early for testing and if I don't see af in the next 2 weeks to test again.
> 
> I'm feeling so horrible right now. It feels like af has been coming on for 10 days so I'm all bloated and uncomfortable.
> 
> Also a bit stressed - hope my body figures itself out for next cycle.
> 
> We just got referred to a fertility clinic because DH sperm count is low (9 mill) too - so hopefully they can figure me out too!

I am sorry to hear that. Don't stress as it can delay even more. Lots of sticky dust as I pray that you are. If not, at least you have the referral to better your chances!


----------



## kimmik2344

Just stay positive Praying4abb. We are in the same boat so I have to remind myself as well. The pink creamy discharge has stopped and now I am really sleepy and still a bit crampy with a achy lower back. I keep running to the bathroom to check because it feels so wet. Wishing us both luck!


----------



## praying4abb

Staples said:


> Went to the doctor's this morning to see what is up with being 5 days late and all the brown spotting. They did bloodwork and it came back negative. Doctor said he wasn't sure what's going on. Said it could have been a chemical, or it could be too early for testing and if I don't see af in the next 2 weeks to test again.
> 
> I'm feeling so horrible right now. It feels like af has been coming on for 10 days so I'm all bloated and uncomfortable.
> 
> Also a bit stressed - hope my body figures itself out for next cycle.
> 
> We just got referred to a fertility clinic because DH sperm count is low (9 mill) too - so hopefully they can figure me out too!

Im sorry :( Keep your head up. I know you may not want to hear this, but it will happen when its supposed to. Im praying you will get a surprise baby still this cycle but if not, every month is a new month and it will happen for you!! GL!


----------



## praying4abb

kimmik2344 said:


> Just stay positive Praying4abb. We are in the same boat so I have to remind myself as well. The pink creamy discharge has stopped and now I am really sleepy and still a bit crampy with a achy lower back. I keep running to the bathroom to check because it feels so wet. Wishing us both luck!

Yes! We have to keep on keepin on, right ;) I can't wait till we both see out BFP :hugs:


----------



## Bellydreams

praying4abb said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lallie81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bellydreams and Staples- just wanted to let you know that the cycle I got my BFP wasn't until I was 5 days late!! I also had spotting from day AF was due for 5 days.... Basically I O'd a bit later than I thought and implanted very slowly!! All of that adds up to everything being almost a week later than I had expected
> 
> Kepping fingers crossed for you!!:hugs:
> 
> One can certainly dream that is the case, shall wait and see. I've had no spotting though, just AF type cramps for almost a week now.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope this is it!! When was last time you were late and got af? Fxc!!Click to expand...

My first cycle off the pill was 40 days, but I blamed that on coming off the pill. Last month was 31 days, so it could change I guess but the last weeks symptoms are strange for my cycle! Last night I checked my cervix and it was much softer, I checked again this morning and it was hard again but had moved up. It had been super low past couple of days I don't know what to make of these changes. Still waiting for AF! I'll test again Friday


----------



## praying4abb

Bellydreams said:


> praying4abb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lallie81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bellydreams and Staples- just wanted to let you know that the cycle I got my BFP wasn't until I was 5 days late!! I also had spotting from day AF was due for 5 days.... Basically I O'd a bit later than I thought and implanted very slowly!! All of that adds up to everything being almost a week later than I had expected
> 
> Kepping fingers crossed for you!!:hugs:
> 
> One can certainly dream that is the case, shall wait and see. I've had no spotting though, just AF type cramps for almost a week now.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope this is it!! When was last time you were late and got af? Fxc!!Click to expand...
> 
> My first cycle off the pill was 40 days, but I blamed that on coming off the pill. Last month was 31 days, so it could change I guess but the last weeks symptoms are strange for my cycle! Last night I checked my cervix and it was much softer, I checked again this morning and it was hard again but had moved up. It had been super low past couple of days I don't know what to make of these changes. Still waiting for AF! I'll test again FridayClick to expand...

Well I am glad it moved up even if it doesnt technically indicate pregnancy. However I know my cervix so I am thinking it is a good sign, hopefully for you too! I have had very different symptons than anything before. Always wet feeling down there, hot flashes, my face and ears would randomly get all flushed, been dizzy quite a few times, random fits of nausea and constants twinges and pulling. So different from past months! and af is only 2 days away :) hoping to test friday if she hasnt showed!


----------



## koj518

Hi praying4abb! My AF is also due in 2 days and am hoping it holds off long enough for me to test on Friday as well!!! :dust:


----------



## praying4abb

Well, I spoke too soon. AF literally just showed up. Im spotting red so im sure its not implanation. its there when i wipe also.

:cry:


----------



## Bellydreams

praying4abb said:


> Well, I spoke too soon. AF literally just showed up. Im spotting red so im sure its not implanation. its there when i wipe also.
> 
> :cry:

Oh no, hope it's just spotting only!!!


----------



## Staples

AF just came after those 5 days of spotting. Disappointed but also relieved so we can start fresh again.

Thanks for all the kind words - you guys are great. I wish you all baby dust and sticky beans!


----------



## koj518

praying4abb and staples - I'm so sorry sorry :( big hugs!


----------



## michaelap

and provera has been prescribed..anyone with experience taking this? hate to down nurses, being one, but she was rather dismissive..i'm trying to ask questions...she is trying to hang up..nice..don't know when to start taking it..had a nice midnight love session this morning and she said to use a secondary method while taking it..?


----------



## Bellydreams

This thread sure has gone quiet! Is there anyone else out there waiting to test?

I'm in limbo land, I believe I should have had AF 4 days ago but nada and BFN Monday so testing tomorrow (Friday) hope I can get a BFP but I'll just be expecting the opposite!

All the best remaining ladies!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Hope you get that BFP soon Bellydreams. I'm still around but have no idea what's going on with my cycle now.


----------



## cntrygrl

I promised DH I wouldn't test til I was a week late. I will be testing next Wednesday if AF hasn't arrived in the mean time. My temps dipped but seem to be in a lull. My cervix is high and is normally low for AF, BBs are still sore, but this is my first cycle on Clomid so things are bound to be different.


----------



## Oasis717

I knew I shouldn't have tested today, 8dpo bfn, that's what I get for testing so early, I wish I had more willpower!

Cntrygrl your chart is looking good, loads luck xx


----------



## cntrygrl

Good Luck to you as well Oasis. I've found I don't get as miserable if I wait to test.


----------



## Latrying

michaelap said:


> and provera has been prescribed..anyone with experience taking this? hate to down nurses, being one, but she was rather dismissive..i'm trying to ask questions...she is trying to hang up..nice..don't know when to start taking it..had a nice midnight love session this morning and she said to use a secondary method while taking it..?


hi, i am on provera, dr said to use it immediately, my first batch of Clomid will follow too...


----------



## Oasis717

cntrygrl said:


> Good Luck to you as well Oasis. I've found I don't get as miserable if I wait to test.

I know hun, totally agree, wish I hadn't now! Xx


----------



## michaelap

Latrying said:


> michaelap said:
> 
> 
> and provera has been prescribed..anyone with experience taking this? hate to down nurses, being one, but she was rather dismissive..i'm trying to ask questions...she is trying to hang up..nice..don't know when to start taking it..had a nice midnight love session this morning and she said to use a secondary method while taking it..?
> 
> 
> hi, i am on provera, dr said to use it immediately, my first batch of Clomid will follow too...Click to expand...

yeah they implied that to me since my preg test yesterday afternoon was negative...


----------



## Becksta

Hi guys you can cross me off, AF showed up yesterday :( onto February testing xx


----------



## Bellydreams

Becksta said:


> Hi guys you can cross me off, AF showed up yesterday :( onto February testing xx

Sorry to hear Becksta :hugs: all the best for next month!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hmmpf I tested again today CD37 and again :bfn:!!
Wondering when I even ovulated?!? What is with my cycle this month!!


----------



## Skyler2014

7 more to test this month according to the main page Gei89, you're set to test today. Did you? It's soo quiet on this thread


----------



## tulip11

GL to all of you...:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Oasis717

Well it looks like the line i thought was an evap at 8 dpo and recorded as neg turned out to be a bfp:) I did a more sensitive Superdrug early test later that day and got a line:) yesterday at 10dpo it looked like this xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0845.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Oasis717

Tulip your temp looks great this morning, could have been an implantation dip then! Xx


----------



## Skyler2014

Whoohoo oasis :happydance: congrats :bfp:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you babyrogers xx


----------



## Bellydreams

Congrats Oasis!!!

I'm still waiting for AF or testing once more Friday, hope I get the same result as you!!!
Not sure why but I'm still not added to the list, can you please add me Tulip to the 31st?


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you bellydreams, wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## Dime Cuando

Oasis717 said:


> Well it looks like the line i thought was an evap at 8 dpo and recorded as neg turned out to be a bfp:) I did a more sensitive Superdrug early test later that day and got a line:) yesterday at 10dpo it looked like this xx

Congratulations! Another BFP...This has been a good month! :baby:


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you I can't believe I found out at 3 weeks pregnant! X


----------



## tulip11

Oasis717 said:


> Well it looks like the line i thought was an evap at 8 dpo and recorded as neg turned out to be a bfp:) I did a more sensitive Superdrug early test later that day and got a line:) yesterday at 10dpo it looked like this xx

wow hun congrats have H&H 9 months...:happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## tulip11

Bellydreams said:


> Congrats Oasis!!!
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF or testing once more Friday, hope I get the same result as you!!!
> Not sure why but I'm still not added to the list, can you please add me Tulip to the 31st?

GL :thumbup::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sasha14

Oasis717 said:


> Well it looks like the line i thought was an evap at 8 dpo and recorded as neg turned out to be a bfp:) I did a more sensitive Superdrug early test later that day and got a line:) yesterday at 10dpo it looked like this xx

Congrats!!! Happy and Healthy 9 love!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

congrats oasis!! 11BFP this month is excellent! good luck to those still waiting :)


----------



## Gei89

Well I was supposed to test yesterday 1/26/13, but I didn't feel like it was it for me because I was having af cramps so I decided to test this morning 1/27/13 and low and behold I get my positive!!! I am so greatful and happy that it happened on the first month for us as I didn't think I had ovulated this month based on my charts and not getting a +opk. Thanks for all the informative post and I wish all you ladies the best of luck in getting your bfp really soon!!! Thanks again everyone.


----------



## tulip11

Gei89 said:


> Well I was supposed to test yesterday 1/26/13, but I didn't feel like it was it for me because I was having af cramps so I decided to test this morning 1/27/13 and low and behold I get my positive!!! I am so greatful and happy that it happened on the first month for us as I didn't think I had ovulated this month based on my charts and not getting a +opk. Thanks for all the informative post and I wish all you ladies the best of luck in getting your bfp really soon!!! Thanks again everyone.

Congrats hun have H&H 9 months:happydance:


----------



## Mimzy3

Oasis congrats!


----------



## tulip11

Hey Mimzy how are you doing?


----------



## Skyler2014

Gei89 said:


> Well I was supposed to test yesterday 1/26/13, but I didn't feel like it was it for me because I was having af cramps so I decided to test this morning 1/27/13 and low and behold I get my positive!!! I am so greatful and happy that it happened on the first month for us as I didn't think I had ovulated this month based on my charts and not getting a +opk. Thanks for all the informative post and I wish all you ladies the best of luck in getting your bfp really soon!!! Thanks again everyone.

:happydance: congrats. I hope after all this waiting to ovulate I get mine on my first cycle too. H&h 9 months to you


----------



## Bellydreams

Gei89 said:


> Well I was supposed to test yesterday 1/26/13, but I didn't feel like it was it for me because I was having af cramps so I decided to test this morning 1/27/13 and low and behold I get my positive!!! I am so greatful and happy that it happened on the first month for us as I didn't think I had ovulated this month based on my charts and not getting a +opk. Thanks for all the informative post and I wish all you ladies the best of luck in getting your bfp really soon!!! Thanks again everyone.

Congrats another one!!


----------



## Bellydreams

Tulip, LockandKey (test date 1st) also got a BFP so makes it 13 now!!!

Hope I get mine to make it a cheery 14!!


----------



## LiteBRIGHT33

Bellydreams said:


> Tulip, LockandKey (test date 1st) also got a BFP so makes it 13 now!!!
> 
> Hope I get mine to make it a cheery 14!!

congrats ladies!!!


----------



## Try2findbaby

Congrats to the bfps! It's picked up a bit bfp-wise! Waiting to o, cd7. I'm in feb thread now incase anyone was wondering :rofl:


----------



## tulip11

Bellydreams said:


> Tulip, LockandKey (test date 1st) also got a BFP so makes it 13 now!!!
> 
> Hope I get mine to make it a cheery 14!!

congrats to LockandKey as well...thanks hun for lemme know...GL


----------



## Sasha14

tulip11 said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> Tulip, LockandKey (test date 1st) also got a BFP so makes it 13 now!!!
> 
> Hope I get mine to make it a cheery 14!!
> 
> congrats to LockandKey as well...thanks hun for lemme know...GLClick to expand...

Congrats Tulip!!! Soooo friggin happy for you!!


----------



## Mimzy3

tulip11 said:


> Hey Mimzy how are you doing?

HI! I'm pretty good, no morning sickness yet. Just have some cramping, occasional nausea, and fatigue. I have my first apt with the doc on Tues! I met with the nurse last week. 

How are you doing? Your chart is looking good! :dust::dust:

Wait did I miss something Tulip you got your BFP???!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Skyler2014

I don't think so. I think she read it wrong. I did at first too. It said Tulip, lockandkey also got a BFP. She was directing the comment to tulip but at first glance I thought she had gotten hers too


----------



## Sasha14

babyrogers said:


> I don't think so. I think she read it wrong. I did at first too. It said Tulip, lockandkey also got a BFP. She was directing the comment to tulip but at first glance I thought she had gotten hers too

Oh man....I DID read that wrong. :-/


----------



## tulip11

Thanks sasha and mimzy but babayrogers was right.:hugs:


----------



## Bellydreams

Sorry for the confusion ladies! As Tulip highlighted Babyrogers is correct! But I sure hope Tulip gets it in Feb!!!


----------



## Mimzy3

Bellydreams said:


> Sorry for the confusion ladies! As Tulip highlighted Babyrogers is correct! But I sure hope Tulip gets it in Feb!!!

Its okay I'm sure this type of confusion happens at times on these message boards with all thats going on "text" can sometimes be confusing. But I too hope that Feb is Tulip's month!!!


----------



## tulip11

Mimzy3 said:


> Bellydreams said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion ladies! As Tulip highlighted Babyrogers is correct! But I sure hope Tulip gets it in Feb!!!
> 
> Its okay I'm sure this type of confusion happens at times on these message boards with all thats going on "text" can sometimes be confusing. But I too hope that Feb is Tulip's month!!!Click to expand...

Thanks. How are you doing ?


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to update you, I got a very faint BFP this morning. Hoping to confirm with another tomorrow and then a digital on Sunday.

Details in my TTC blog!


----------



## Try2findbaby

So hope it gets darker for u tomorrow! Maybe try holding ur pee and do one later?! :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

I'm out! BFN!!!


----------



## ClandestineTX

Congrats, Bellydreams!


----------



## Bellydreams

Sadly no BFP, AF arrived this morning after so long waiting for her and then my happiness yesterday has been smashed to pieces :cry:


----------



## michaelap

so sorry bellydreams...that line was nice and pink (NOT a line-eyer here) maybe a chemical? is it a true period?


----------



## Bellydreams

michaelap said:


> so sorry bellydreams...that line was nice and pink (NOT a line-eyer here) maybe a chemical? is it a true period?

It's only just started, but the pain kicked in minutes later, my CP is quite high which is strange and not all the way open so shall wait and see. Warning TMI, it was all watery not my normal start to AF so could be a chemical.


----------



## Skyler2014

So sorry Bellydreams. That was my first thought when you said af had hit after that BFP yesterday


----------



## michaelap

sorry bellydreams :( hoping this is a fluke...keep us updated


----------



## Try2findbaby

Oh no so sorry belly dreams, it may be a chemical? The tiny silver lining is u got a bfp so it should happen again for u in the future? Keep us update and fx for u :hugs:


----------

